# Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2018



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2018 às 00:36)

*Tópico para seguimento de informação hídrica de Rios e Albufeiras nacionais em 2017*

*Link's úteis:*

Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos
Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (ex. INAG)

- Lista de barragens e suas características.
- Centro de informação diária, REN.

*Tópicos de anos anteriores*:
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2017
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2016
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2015
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2014
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2013
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2012
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2011
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2010
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2009
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2008
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2007


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2018 às 00:36)

*BACIA DO LIMA*

*Alto Lindoso:*









*Touvedo:*











*BACIA DO CAVADO*

*Alto Rabagão:*





*Paradela:*








*Venda Nova:*








*Salamonde:*








*Vilarinho das Furnas:*








*Caniçada:*











*BACIA DO AVE

Guilhofrei:






*


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2018 às 00:36)

*BACIA DO DOURO


- AFLUENTES DO RIO DOURO:


Baixo Sabor:*
Cota máxima: 234,0m; V.A.máximo: 1095hm3
*








Tabuaço:








Varosa:








Freigil:*







*
Torrão:










- RIO DOURO:

Miranda:








Picote:








 

Bemposta:








 

Pocinho:








 

Valeira:








 

Régua:








 

Carrapatelo:









Crestuma:








*


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2018 às 00:36)

*BACIA DO VOUGA

Ribeiradio:*
Cota máxima: 110,0m; V.A. máximo: 136hm3
*











BACIA DO MONDEGO*

*Caldeirão:*








*Vale Rossim:*





*Lagoa Comprida:*








*Alto Ceira:*





*Fronhas:*









*Aguieira:*








*Raiva:*


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2018 às 00:36)

*BACIA DO TEJO

Santa Luzia:








Cabril:








Bouçã:








Castelo de Bode:










Póvoas e Meadas:








Pracana:*










*Fratel:*








*Belver:*


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2018 às 15:40)

Rio Dão, em Alcafache (a jusante da barragem de Fagilde)


----------



## TekClub (2 Jan 2018 às 14:22)

*Armazenamento de água subiu em cinco bacias hidrográficas e desceu em sete*
A quantidade de água armazenada em dezembro subiu em cinco bacias hidrográficas de Portugal continental mas desceu em sete, em comparação com o mês de novembro, segundo o boletim de armazenamento de albufeiras divulgado hoje.




O boletim do Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos (SNIRH) indica que das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, cinco apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 24 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40%.

De acordo com o SNIRH, a bacia que apresenta menor capacidade de armazenamento é a do Sado com 23,4%, uma subida ligeira em relação ao mês de novembro (21,6%).

Também a bacia do Lima, que no mês passado tinha registado valores baixos (28%), subiu em dezembro para os 35,8%.

A bacia do Guadiana é a que regista a maior capacidade de armazenamento 63,9%, seguindo-se a do Cávado (61,3%), do Ave (58,4%), do Douro (58%), do Mondego (53,4%), de Mira (53,2%), do Tejo (52,4%), do Barlavento (48,7%), do Arade (40,1%) e do Oeste (38,7%).

Os armazenamentos de dezembro de 2017 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de novembro (1990/91 a 2016/17).


A cada bacia hidrográfica pode corresponder mais do que uma albufeira, segundo o SNIRH.

Em novembro de 2017 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior tinha-se verificado um aumento do volume armazenado em duas bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em dez.

De acordo com o índice meteorológico de seca do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), divulgado na semana passada, no final de dezembro verificou-se, relativamente a 30 de novembro, um desagravamento da intensidade da seca meteorológica, com cerca de 60% do território (regiões a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela) nas classes de seca severa e extrema.

O IPMA indicou também no seu boletim climatológico que o ano de 2017 é o segundo mais quente dos últimos 86 anos e está entre os quatro mais secos desde 1931.
Fonte:http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...m-cinco-bacias-hidrograficas-e-desceu-em-sete


----------



## cepp1 (2 Jan 2018 às 18:40)

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...m-cinco-bacias-hidrograficas-e-desceu-em-sete

Armazenamento de agua final 2017


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 19:22)

*Barragem de Fagilde meio cheia*
03 DE JANEIRO DE 2018 - 15:23


A Barragem de Fagilde, que abastece os concelhos de Viseu, Mangualde, Nelas e Penalva do Castelo, já está com 52 por cento de água.

 Em finais de outubro, a infraestrutura esvaziou e chegou a estar apenas a sete por cento da capacidade de armazenamento.

"Estamos com 1,4 milhões de metros cúbicos, mas mesmo assim ainda temos um percurso longo para fazer porque a barragem tem uma capacidade de 2,8 milhões de metros cúbicos. O normal nesta altura do ano era que já se tivessem que abrir as comportas por excesso de caudal", afirma o presidente da Câmara de Viseu, Almeida Henriques.

Para o autarca, apesar de a situação de seca já estar a ser ultrapassada há que já pensar no futuro e tomar medidas para que a água não falte nas torneiras. E para tal é necessário construir uma nova Barragem no Vouga e uma conduta que traga água do rio Balsemão para a região de Viseu.

Enquanto esses investimentos não saem do papel, e para acautelar eventuais problemas no próximo ano, o município viseense avançou com a instalação de novas comportas em Fagilde.

A obra, orçada em cerca de 130 mil euros, vai permitir armazenar mais 1,5 milhões de metros cúbicos de água. Este investimento deve estar concluído antes do verão.
https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/ambiente/interior/barragem-de-fagilde-meio-cheia-9021916.html


----------



## hurricane (3 Jan 2018 às 21:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Barragem de Fagilde meio cheia*
> 03 DE JANEIRO DE 2018 - 15:23
> 
> 
> ...


 Nao foi aqui que falaram no assoreamento desta barragem. Nao admira que com meia duzia de dias de chuva ja esteja a 52%. lol


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2018 às 23:00)

No extremo noroeste as nascentes já brotam!


Rio Laboreiro:


----------



## efcm (4 Jan 2018 às 02:26)

hurricane disse:


> Nao foi aqui que falaram no assoreamento desta barragem. Nao admira que com meia duzia de dias de chuva ja esteja a 52%. lol


Pergunta já alguma vez se fez um desassoreamento de uma barragem em Portugal? Alguém sabe ?

É que com fagilde visto que esteve a 7% era "fácil" terem aproveitado para desassorear.



Enviado do meu LEX722 através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (4 Jan 2018 às 05:02)

hurricane disse:


> Nao foi aqui que falaram no assoreamento desta barragem. Nao admira que com meia duzia de dias de chuva ja esteja a 52%. lol



Não admira pq a barragem é mesmo pequena e so se destina a abastecimento de água a população.
A título de comparação a capacidade de Fagilde é 35 vezes inferior a barragem de Vilar em Sernancelhe.

@AnDré  perfeitamente normais esses caudais.
Esses rios juntamente com a energia a mais do lado espanhol estão a permitir ao Alto Lindoso voltar a encher.
Já lá vai nos 311 mts


----------



## dahon (4 Jan 2018 às 11:33)

efcm disse:


> Pergunta já alguma vez se fez um desassoreamento de uma barragem em Portugal? Alguém sabe ?
> 
> É que com fagilde visto que esteve a 7% era "fácil" terem aproveitado para desassorear.
> 
> ...



Nas grandes barragens isso não é necessário porque existem os descarregadores de fundo. Como o nome indica os descarregadores ou tomadas estão a uma cota da barragem que com as descargas de fundo permite limpar parte dos sedimentos acumulados.
A titulo mais cómico já ouvi apelidarem este procedimento de "diarreia das barragens". 

Quanto ás barragens de pequena dimensão não tenho grande conhecimento neste tipo de barragens. Aliás eu fui um dos que criticou fortemente o facto de nunca ter sido feito um desassoreamento da barragem de Fagilde e de não terem aproveitado esta situação para o fazer. Mas se pensar de uma forma mais calma e fria. Não sei quais seriam as consequências de fazer um desassoreamento na situação em que se encontrava a barragem. Pois ao fazer um desassoreamento vai ser introduzida uma perturbação no deposito de sedimentos o que poderia levar á contaminação da água. No fundo as barragens servem como sistema de decantação da água. Portanto por vezes os problemas são mais complexos do que parecem ser.

Edit: Encontrei agora este vídeo de uma descarga de fundo.

Pela cor da água é perceptível a quantidade de sedimentos que transporta e também o porquê do apelido de "diarreia das barragens".


----------



## efcm (5 Jan 2018 às 00:28)

Poderiam sempre ter feito o desassoreamento na zona que não tinha água, mas quantos e quantos camiões não seriam necessários para retirar a areia e a que custo €€€€, partindo do princípio que um camião leva+- 20 m3

Mas só se pode fazer o desassoreamento de uma barragem desse tipo quando ela esta vazia, não é possível navegar com uma draga para lá...

Por isso é que perguntei se já alguma vez tinha sido feito um desassoreamento de alguma barragem em Portugal, acho que é uma operação que necessita de demasiado planeamento, muito cara ( e não dá votos...) por isso é que acho que nunca se fez nenhuma.

Opta-se pela solução de subir o paredão da barragem e inundar mais área, é uma obra cara mas que se vê...


----------



## efcm (5 Jan 2018 às 01:28)

efcm disse:


> Poderiam sempre ter feito o desassoreamento na zona que não tinha água, mas quantos e quantos camiões não seriam necessários para retirar a areia e a que custo €€€€, partindo do princípio que um camião leva+- 20 m3
> 
> Mas só se pode fazer o desassoreamento de uma barragem desse tipo quando ela esta vazia, não é possível navegar com uma draga para lá...
> 
> ...


Parece que afinal sempre se vai avançar com o desassoreamento das barragens...




https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior...-junho-para-aumentar-as-reservas-9022908.html

Enviado do meu LEX722 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 15:32)

*Barragem da Aguieira acima dos 60%*
08.01.2018 às 13h41

*Na barragem da Aguieira, no distrito de Coimbra, o nível da água subiu cerca de três metros. Mas as Mortágua, que mesmo na fase pior, não chegou a baixar dos 50% do nível máximo de armazenamento.*

http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2018-01-08-Barragem-da-Aguieira-acima-dos-60


----------



## slbgdt (9 Jan 2018 às 01:14)

Como referi antes, barragem pequena enche rápido.
O pensar a curto prazo e não a longo prazo dápara chatices qdo às coisas saem da normalidade.

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2018-01-08-Barragem-de-Fagilde-nos-96-de-capacidade


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2018 às 13:38)

dahon disse:


> *Nas grandes barragens isso não é necessário* porque existem os descarregadores de fundo. Como o nome indica os descarregadores ou tomadas estão a uma cota da barragem que com as descargas de fundo permite limpar parte dos sedimentos acumulados.



Boa tarde.
Normalmente não é isso que acontece.
As descargas de fundo servem essencialmente para não acumular areia junto ao paredão, areia essa que exerce pressão sobre a estrutura do mesmo.
A maior parte dos sedimentos ficam na embocadura dos rios, ribeiros e restantes linhas de água.
É fácil constatar isso nas alturas em que as barragens baixam de nível.
Mesmo na mais pequena linha de água constata-se este pormenor - a areia fica logo na zona inicial da barragem\encoro. Apenas os sedimentos mais finos, mais facilmente transportáveis é que depositam junto ao paredão das barragens ou conseguem mesmo passar a barragem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 16:10)

*São necessários mais dois meses de chuva (como a de hoje) para inverter cenário de seca*
Jornal Económico com Lusa
14:54
*As regiões acima do Tejo já não registam casos de seca, mas no sul ainda persistem, disse hoje o ministro do Ambiente, realçando que são necessários dois meses de chuva para a situação se inverter.*

“De uma maneira geral pode dizer-se que acima do rio Tejo já não existe qualquer situação de seca. A sul do rio Tejo ela existe, nomeadamente na bacia hidrográfica do Sado, e a quantidade da água das barragens em muito pouco ultrapassa os 20%, o que é preocupante”, afirmou João Matos Fernandes.

O governante falava aos jornalistas no final da reunião da Comissão permanente do Conselho Económico e Social (CES), que reúne representantes do Governo, das empresas e dos trabalhadores, com confederações e centrais sindicais, e que teve como tema o balanço do plano de combate à seca.

O ministro do Ambiente realçou que são necessários “dois meses de chuva como está a chover hoje” para que a situação da seca se inverta completamente.

“Já levamos mais de um mês e o que foi 100% de seca extrema e severa em todo o território”, com base nos últimos dados, do final do ano, “reduziram-se a 60%”, disse João Matos Fernandes.

O responsável pela tutela do Ambiente acredita que a chuva que atualmente se regista e a que já caiu vão permitir ao país “chegar bem até abril, sem sobressaltos”.

http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...-de-hoje-para-inverter-cenario-de-seca-253431


----------



## cepp1 (9 Jan 2018 às 17:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *São necessários mais dois meses de chuva (como a de hoje) para inverter cenário de seca*
> Jornal Económico com Lusa
> 14:54
> *As regiões acima do Tejo já não registam casos de seca, mas no sul ainda persistem, disse hoje o ministro do Ambiente, realçando que são necessários dois meses de chuva para a situação se inverter.*
> ...



Dizer que não há seca a norte do tejo é preciso coragem...terminou mesmo ou amenizou a situação??


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 17:24)

cepp1 disse:


> Dizer que não há seca é preciso coragem...terminou mesmo ou amenizou a situação??


O ministro disse que terminou a norte do Tejo, mas para mim é um perfeito disparate. A situação de seca não se mede só na chuva e barragens. Os lençois freáticos não estão repostos e falta muito para tal.


----------



## cepp1 (9 Jan 2018 às 17:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O ministro disse que terminou a norte do Tejo, mas para mim é um perfeito disparate. A situação de seca não se mede só na chuva e barragens. Os lençois freáticos não estão repostos e falta muito para tal.



Sim eu queria me a referir apenas e só a norte do tejo, já alterei a frase


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2018 às 17:30)

Esse senhor decerto ainda não visitou Montargil, Fratel, Castelo de Bode etc. É o tal que não viu qualquer poluição no rio Tejo. Enfim.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2018 às 17:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O ministro disse que terminou a norte do Tejo, mas para mim é um perfeito disparate. A situação de seca não se mede só na chuva e barragens. Os lençois freáticos não estão repostos e falta muito para tal.


Quanto muito amenizou a situação... agora resolvida, acho um pouco exagerado referir isso.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Jan 2018 às 18:27)

Enfim que noticia é essa, o relatório do IPMA não diz nada disso, apenas atenuou e só na zona do gerẽs é que está no normal, enfim...

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...HlDPnz/cli_20171201_20171231_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2018 às 18:40)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Enfim que noticia é essa, o relatório do IPMA não diz nada disso, apenas atenuou e só na zona do gerẽs é que está no normal, enfim...
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...HlDPnz/cli_20171201_20171231_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


Esta gente pensa que por ter chovido um pouco mais decentemente que está tudo resolvido.  Viemos de uma seca prolongada e extremamente grave mas pronto, enfim! É verdade que a barragem de Fagilde e a do Alto Lindoso aumentaram mas quando o ano começou vi umas fotos de uma barragem na zona da Guarda que estava bastante baixa.
A de Fagilde só já está acima dos 50% porque é uma barragem pequena e daqui nada armazena mais areia do que água, a do Alto Lindoso é normal ter subido visto estar numa zona bastante chuvosa, mal seria daquela zona se por esta altura ainda não tivesse numa situação melhor, há que ter noção disso.
A sul, é verdade que ainda há muito para chover para as barragens começarem a ter abastecimento significativo, nem dá para comparar sequer a capacidade de armazenamento das barragens a sul do Tejo com as que estão a norte do Tejo e aquilo que chove, perfeitamente normal a situação estar melhor. Para isto melhorar mesmo a sério, o AA não podia estar sempre à espreita como é o caso e a prova disso foram as diferenças de acumulados do Norte para o Sul em dezembro.


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2018 às 19:25)

O ensino esta uma desgraca, pouco ou nada se aprende sobre clima e geografia de Portugal e Espanha no ensino basico e no ensino secundario. Nao se pode portanto esperar muito do Ministro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 19:39)

frederico disse:


> O ensino esta uma desgraca, pouco ou nada se aprende sobre clima e geografia de Portugal e Espanha no ensino basico e no ensino secundario. Nao se pode portanto esperar muito do Ministro.


Por favor este ministro é uma desgraça, é do ambiente e se não me engano trabalhava na área das águas da Câmara do Porto. Tem obrigação de ser mais competente!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2018 às 19:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por favor este ministro é uma desgraça, é do ambiente e se não me engano trabalhava na área das águas da Câmara do Porto. Tem obrigação de ser mais competente!


Acho que não existe cá disso!  Já se aprendeu alguma coisa com esta seca? Parece que não, agora muita gente vê esta noticia e pensa logo que está tudo resolvido quando na verdade não está. Não sabemos como serão os próximos meses mas e se não forem de chuva? Fica logo tudo de patas para o ar outra vez e não se sabe o que se à de fazer para abastecer a população. A gestão das barragens também é horrível, senão muitas não estavam como estão.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2018 às 19:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por favor este ministro é uma desgraça, é do ambiente e se não me engano trabalhava na área das águas da Câmara do Porto. Tem obrigação de ser mais competente!


Mas há algum ministro competente?
Talvez no dia em que as galinhas tiverem dentes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 19:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas há algum ministro competente?
> Talvez no dia em que as galinhas tiverem dentes.


Também não é assim... não é a minha opinião mas pronto. Mas relativamente a este já devia ser substituído há muito!


----------



## JCARL (9 Jan 2018 às 20:34)

_*Situação do Armazenamento das Barragens do Açafal e da Coutada/Tamujais:*_

Barragem do Açafal - 07/01/2018 10:00:00 (UTC):
NPA: 112,60 m 
Cota do Armazenamento: 104,02 m
Volume Armazenado Disponível: 289 Mm3 (*19,20* %) 
Caudal escoado (estimado): ....,... m3/s
Obs. : Campanha de Rega 2017 encerrada.
Localização: Ribeira do Açafal que é afluente do Rio Tejo (Norte)

Barragem da Coutada - 07/01/2018 10:00:00 (UTC):
NPA: 131,00 m 
Cota do Armazenamento: 126,64 m
Volume Armazenado Total (2 Anos): 2167 Mm3 (56,92 %)
Volume Armazenado Disponível Anual: 264 Mm3 (*13,85* %)
Caudal escoado (estimado): ...,... m3/s
Obs. : Campanha de Rega 2017 encerrada.
Localização: Ribeira do Prior, afluente da Ribeira do Lucriz, que é afluente da Ribeira do Açafal que é afluente do Rio Tejo (Norte)

_*Enchimento da Barragem do Açafal em anos hidrológicos transactos:*_

Ano              Início Enchimento        Pleno Armazenamento    Dif            Num   Precip
Hidrológico   Data        Vol (m3)       Data          Vol (m3)      Vol (m3)      Dias    mm (*)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2012 2013   17-10-2012 1030        09-11-2012 1746             716          22      227,4
2013 2014   22-09-2013   986        03-12-2013 1746             760          71      300,4
2014 2015   15-10-2014   986        15-11-2014 1746             760          30      259,6
2015 2016   08-10-2015   426        06-01-2016 1746           1320          88      263,4
2016 2017   19-10-2016   612        29-11-2016 1746            1134         40      186,8

(*) - Total de precipitação registada na EMA da Coutada (DRAPC) à data do enchimento


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2018 às 20:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Acho que não existe cá disso!  Já se aprendeu alguma coisa com esta seca? Parece que não, agora muita gente vê esta noticia e pensa logo que está tudo resolvido quando na verdade não está. Não sabemos como serão os próximos meses mas e se não forem de chuva? Fica logo tudo de patas para o ar outra vez e não se sabe o que se à de fazer para abastecer a população. A gestão das barragens também é horrível, senão muitas não estavam como estão.



No Algarve, ainda não entrou 1 litro de água sequer em nenhuma barragem, continuam a baixar e não é com esta chuva de molha moscas que vamos lá. Que não venha uma cut-off em Fevereiro, Março, ou Abril que depois vamos contar uma história.  Se, nos últimos 3 meses ainda nem chegámos a 150 ou 200 mm.

No Norte, a coisa não está também muito boa, está melhor mas em relação à normal, está ao nível do sul, mas o ministro diz está dito, a seca desapareceu a Norte do Tejo, basta chover mais 20 mm no sul e ela desaparece também.


----------



## cepp1 (9 Jan 2018 às 22:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No Algarve, ainda não entrou 1 litro de água sequer em nenhuma barragem, continuam a baixar e não é com esta chuva de molha moscas que vamos lá. Que não venha uma cut-off em Fevereiro, Março, ou Abril que depois vamos contar uma história.  Se, nos últimos 3 meses ainda nem chegámos a 150 ou 200 mm.
> 
> No Norte, a coisa não está também muito boa, está melhor mas em relação à normal, está ao nível do sul, mas o ministro diz está dito, a seca desapareceu a Norte do Tejo, basta chover mais 20 mm no sul e ela desaparece também.



Como é possível a chuva (mesmo que seja pouca) que tem caído no Algarve nenhuma ter ido para as barragens?


----------



## MipsUc (10 Jan 2018 às 12:22)

Fotos do Rio Dão do dia 07/01/2018, antes das termas de S. Gemil: 

















Agora deve levar um caudal maior porque parece que a barragem de Fagilde já está a 100%.


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2018 às 14:39)

cepp1,

para ir agua as *barragens de Odeleite* e do *Beliche* tem que chover nos seguintes locais...

*Beliche*: *serra de Agua dos Fusos*, comeca na Alcaria do Cume, depois continua com os cerros de Agua dos Fusos, Conceicao, Ursa ou Enho, ja perto do Guadiana; a ribeira nasce perto da aldeia de Agua dos Fusos e recebe afluentes perto do Pego dos Negros.

A barragem do Beliche tambem e alimentada pela* ribeira dos Casaroes*, que nasce a norte do *cerro da Ursa*. 

A ribeira de Odeleite resulta da uniao de duas ribeiras, essa uniao ocorre ao lado da estrada de Cachopo, ribeiras essas que vem dos concelhos de Sao Bras e Tavira. *Entre a serra de Agua dos Fusos ou da Alcaria do Cume (525 m) e de Cachopo (541 m) esta a bacia hidrografica da ribeira de Odeleite.*

Em Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro os eventos foram muito localizados no litoral e em parte do barrocal. Nao temos estacoes na serra nos concelhos de Loule, Sao Bras, Tavira, Castro Marim ou na freguesia de Cacela que estejam dentro da bacia hidrografica das ribeiras do Beliche, Casaroes e Odeleite, mas o radar indiciava que ai pouco ou nada tinha chovido. Por isso as ribeiras estao sem agua. 

Antigamente havia uma estacao no Fazfato, que ja estava no limite da bacia do Beliche, e que tinha cerca de *690 mm* de media anual (41-80).


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2018 às 14:52)

O clima do Algarve tem umas nuances complexas e por isso os modelos falham tanto. 

A *serra de Aracena* em estacoes de transicao pode ser uma maternidade de celulas durante a tarde, que podem deixar por vezes mais de 40 mm em poucas horas, como sucedeu em Setembro de 2014 (penso que nao me estou a enganar no ano). Estes eventos normalmente afectam apenas o *Nordeste Algarvio, Amareleja, Barrancos, Mertola*, e no lado espanhol as serras de Aracena, de Aroche ou de El Almendro. Estes eventos convectivos nao costumam chegar ao litoral. Quem viveu anos no sotavento recorda as "torres de trovoada" visiveis a Nordeste nas tardes de Setembro, Outubro, Abril, Maio ou Junho. 

Muitas frentes de* Noroeste* ficam ja muito fracas depois de passar o Caldeirao, por isso Martinlongo, a norte da serra, pode acumular 10 mmm num evento, e Tavira, ja no litoral, ficar apenas com 1 ou 2 mm. 

Por outro lado, ha eventos que passam de "raspao" no litoral do sotavento e entram em terra pelo vale do Guadalquivir, deixando chuva apenas no litoral. As vezes o litoral pode ter 40 ou 50 mm e a norte da serra o acumulado pode ser nulo. 

E ha outros pormenores que tornam o Algarve especial.


----------



## Jota Pê (10 Jan 2018 às 15:53)

@MipsUc A água em S. Gemil já chega à ponte?


----------



## Nickname (10 Jan 2018 às 16:07)

Nickname disse:


> Já agora fica aqui também uma foto do Rio Paiva a 24 de Outubro, em Nodar(fronteira entre os concelhos de São Pedro do Sul e Castro D'aire



Ontem, na mesma zona.


----------



## MipsUc (10 Jan 2018 às 16:25)

Jota Pê disse:


> @MipsUc A água em S. Gemil já chega à ponte?


Chega aos pilares 
Ainda não chegou a inundar aquelas garagens... Um dia destes tiro lá umas fotos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2018 às 18:32)

*Barragem de Fagilde, em Viseu, está com capacidade máxima*

A Barragem de Fagilde, em Viseu, encontra-se na sua capacidade máxima, com 2,8 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, anunciou hoje o presidente da câmara de Viseu, Almeida Henriques.

"Já solicitámos autorização à APA (Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente) para abrir as comportas, o que deve acontecer hoje, para poder ir passando água, porque é sempre um risco ter água a ultrapassar a barreira existente", explicou o autarca aos jornalistas.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vi...gilde-esta-com-capacidade-maxima-9040417.html


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (11 Jan 2018 às 22:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Barragem de Fagilde, em Viseu, está com capacidade máxima*
> 
> A Barragem de Fagilde, em Viseu, encontra-se na sua capacidade máxima, com 2,8 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, anunciou hoje o presidente da câmara de Viseu, Almeida Henriques.
> 
> ...


Encheu assim tão facilmente??? 

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2018 às 23:16)

http://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_d...ars=354895424&tmin=01/01/2018&tmax=10/01/2018

A albufeira do Beliche, só subiu a cota no dia 6 de Janeiro e começou logo a perder.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2018 às 23:24)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Encheu assim tão facilmente???
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk



A barragem é pequenina, enche rápido.... Assim que chova!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Jan 2018 às 09:42)

MSantos disse:


> A barragem é pequenina, enche rápido.... Assim que chova!


Menos mal!!!  Que não se desperdice!!!

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (12 Jan 2018 às 13:13)

cepp1 disse:


> Como é possível a chuva (mesmo que seja pouca) que tem caído no Algarve nenhuma ter ido para as barragens?


É Fácil...cruza os totais de precipitação desde 1 de Outubro e a humidade dos solos em todo o sul. Só nestes 2 últimos eventos é que a humidade do solo deve ter subido consideravelmente ( dependendo dos locais). A partir de agora é que existem condições para alguma escorrência mas não são com frentes de 10mm que vamos lá.


----------



## cepp1 (12 Jan 2018 às 14:15)

frederico disse:


> cepp1,
> 
> para ir agua as *barragens de Odeleite* e do *Beliche* tem que chover nos seguintes locais...
> 
> ...



Excelente explicação. Obrigado


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2018 às 16:58)

*Ministro do Ambiente anuncia na próxima semana quais as barragens a dragar*
12 jan 2018 15:46

O ministro do Ambiente, João Pedro Matos Fernandes, vai anunciar na próxima semana quais as barragens, "sobretudo a sul", que serão dragadas para aumentar a sua capacidade de armazenamento de água.

“Na próxima semana vamos concretizar aquelas que são as medidas já identificadas [para combater a seca] e que já referi: quais são as barragens onde vamos fazer as dragagens, sobretudo no sul do país, porque têm fundos arenosos enquanto que no norte são de fundos de granito”, disse Matos Fernandes aos jornalistas, no Porto.

Falando à margem da cerimónia de entrega de os Green Project Awards, no edifício da Alfândega do Porto, o ministro referiu que estas dragagens a efetuar em “pelo menos dez barragens” ficará concluída até junho.

O objetivo, disse, “é aumentar a capacidade de reserva” dessas mesmas barragens para que, no próximo verão, o país esteja “em melhores condições para combater a seca”.

Matos Fernandes destacou ainda outras medidas de combate à seca como a “promoção da ligação entre barragens” e o “alteamento de reserva” de algumas albufeiras.

Segundo o ministro, contudo, “com mais ou menos chuva”, há a necessidade de todos serem rigorosos na utilização da água.

“O grande segredo é poupar água”, frisou, apelando aos empresários para que tentem que os seus “processos industriais sejam mais eficientes” e aos detentores de explorações agrícolas para que “encontrem formas de produzir e reduzir o consumo de água”.

O ministro reafirmou que o problema da seca no país “não está ultrapassado”, encontrando-se “quase ultrapassado a norte do Tejo”, mas não a sul, onde “persiste”.

Para que no próximo verão não se repitam os problemas registados no setor agrícola devido à seca, o ministro reafirmou que a ideia é utilizar “a grande capacidade do Alqueva para fazer atempadamente transferências de água para albufeiras mais pequenas”.

Na terça-feira, em Lisboa, Matos Fernandes já tinha referido que até uma dezena de barragens, principalmente no sul do país, serão dragadas para aumentar a sua capacidade de armazenar água.

Questionado acerca do investimento necessário para efetuar as dragagens, João Matos Fernandes referiu na ocasião que “não é muito expressivo”, sobretudo se for dado um bom destino às areias que vierem a ser dragadas.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...na-proxima-semana-quais-as-barragens-a-dragar


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2018 às 19:28)

A Força do Rio Alva
Fotografias, A. Varão Photografia


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2018 às 20:48)




----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2018 às 18:54)

"Aspecto da Barragem do Caldeirão hoje, 10 de Janeiro. O nível das águas da albufeira ainda está longe da cota habitual para esta altura do ano mas já se encontra a 65% da capacidade, segundo dados do Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos."


----------



## MipsUc (14 Jan 2018 às 19:53)

Algumas fotos do rio Dão em Santa Comba Dão: 

















Vista para a ponte do IP3:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Jan 2018 às 23:17)

MipsUc disse:


> Algumas fotos do rio Dão em Santa Comba Dão:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito em baixo, não?

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (15 Jan 2018 às 09:39)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Muito em baixo, não?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


Sim, ainda muito baixo. Devia continuar a chover...


----------



## rui924 (15 Jan 2018 às 19:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Aspecto da Barragem do Caldeirão hoje, 10 de Janeiro. O nível das águas da albufeira ainda está longe da cota habitual para esta altura do ano mas já se encontra a 65% da capacidade, segundo dados do Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos."


----------



## rui924 (15 Jan 2018 às 19:52)

Dia 21 de Dezembro, vai recuperando. Neste dia a água estava nos pilares com poucos cm de altura.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2018 às 19:57)

rui924 disse:


> Dia 21 de Dezembro, vai recuperando.



As fotos são de 10 de Janeiro, secalhar enganaste-te ao escrever a data.
O problema agora é saber quando a chuva irá regressar de novo, pois tem de chover muito mais ainda, os ribeiros estão completamente secos, os fundos até já estão cobertos de ervas.
Hoje esteve aqui uma retroescavadora, a revolver terras da construção de uma ETAR, e a terra solta que tinha tirado da escavação que tinha cerca de 1 metro de altura, de terra amontoada, ao chegar á terra que não estava solta, ela está completamente seca, até consegue fazer pó.


----------



## rui924 (15 Jan 2018 às 19:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Aspecto da Barragem do Caldeirão hoje, 10 de Janeiro. O nível das águas da albufeira ainda está longe da cota habitual para esta altura do ano mas já se encontra a 65% da capacidade, segundo dados do Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos."





Pedro1993 disse:


> As fotos são de 10 de Janeiro, secalhar enganaste-te ao escrever a data.
> O problema agora é saber quando a chuva irá regressar de novo, pois tem de chover muito mais ainda, os ribeiros estão completamente secos, os fundos até já estão cobertos de ervas.


----------



## rui924 (15 Jan 2018 às 19:58)

Já corrigi o texto, não consegui colocar a foto do dia 21 pelo telemóvel.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2018 às 20:03)

rui924 disse:


> Já corrigi o texto, não consegui colocar a foto do dia 21 pelo telemóvel.



É sempre bom sinal, pois ideal é sempre que as barragens fiquem cheias até á cota máxima, pois só assim se consegue passar um verão mais "suave".


----------



## rui924 (15 Jan 2018 às 20:28)

rui924 disse:


> Foto//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a5d0df64fe05/Partilhar 'Documento.pdf'
> 
> Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A3003 através do Tapatalk









Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A3003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rui924 (15 Jan 2018 às 20:29)

rui924 disse:


> Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A3003 através do Tapatalk


Barragem Caldeirão - Guarda, 21/12/2017.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A3003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (18 Jan 2018 às 16:58)

Contrariamente ao habitual, não tenho feito caminhadas ao Rio Dão, mas hoje lá fui. O Rio nas Fontanheiras continua com caudal reduzido. 
(Vista da Calçada Romana)
(Queda de Água - com pouca água. Por vezes até na Primavera é impossível chegar lá, quanto mais tirar a Foto onde a tirei)
(Foto junto à Quinta dos Moinhos Velhos)


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2018 às 20:27)

Hoje ao observar o rio Almonda, em Torres Novas, num dos seus principais açudes, posso afirmar que até leva uma boa corrente, tendo em conta o que choveu.
Devia ter sido porque a sua nascente na Serra D'Aire devia de ter ficado, algo reforçada, com a precipitação que caiu sobre a serra.
O som da água a descer o açude consegue-se ouvir a mais de uns 40 metros de distancia, mas claro nada que se compare com outros anos, bem mais chuvosos.

Seria muito bom que daqui a 2 semanas, voltasse a corrrer com a mesma intensidade



A tão famosa tarambola de Torres Novas, só voltou a trabalhar com o inicio da primeiras chuvas, depois de ter estado algum tempo sem trabalhar, porque a água era pouca e não lhe dava força que chegue.

Basta carregar em cima da foto para ver a panoramica a 360º.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2018 às 21:46)

Rio Tejo à sua passagem perto de Abrantes, não corre praticamente nada e a água está toda suja. Grande parte da água que corre deve ser das descargas das fábricas.
É bem visível onde costuma chegar e como está neste momento:













O Zêzere também está bastante fraco mas não consegui tirar fotos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2018 às 18:16)

*Alentejo ainda precisa do dobro da chuva para sair da seca severa*

*



*

Especialista do IPMA dizem que a situação é de tal forma crítica que a precipitação teria de ser intensa durante várias semanas

Será necessário chover o dobro de um ano normal para que as barragens e os aquíferos do Alentejo possam recuperar recursos e atinjam a capacidade de armazenamento satisfatória. Quem é o diz é Vanda Pires, da divisão de clima do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), relembrando que a chuva que este inverno caiu no sul do país foi insuficiente para a região sair do estado de seca severa. E se o abastecimento de água para o consumo doméstico não está ameaçado, no campo os agricultores já estão a procurar alternativas viáveis às culturas de regadio, assumindo as limitações ao milho e arroz.

O impacto que a seca severa e extrema acarreta para o Alentejo mostra-se até ao nível de Alqueva. O maior lago artificial da Europa estaria, num ano normal, nos 80% de armazenamento, mas revela hoje 67%, chegando, ainda assim para abastecer represas vizinhas. Um dos braços da albufeira, junto a Juromenha (Alandroal) mostra as fragilidades. Já por ali se pescou, mas há dois meses que são as ovelhas de Maria Leonor que lá pastam, tentando comer o pouco musgo que vai nascendo. "A esta altura devia haver bom pasto para estarem gordas, mas continuam magrinhas. Parece verão", lamenta.

https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...a-chuva-para-sair-da-seca-severa-9062792.html


----------



## frederico (23 Jan 2018 às 00:07)

A ribeira do Almargem em Tavira esta seca... o Beliche, disseram-me, tambem nao corre. Secas em Janeiro? Ocorreu em 1998/1999 ou 2004/2005. A diferenca e que nos dois casos que citei havia para tras anos hidrologicos acima da media...


----------



## hurricane (23 Jan 2018 às 08:26)

A situacao é devastadora isso sem duvida. E preparem-se porque com as alteracoes climaticas estamos a caminho de uma California Europeia com secas que nao duram um Inverno mas vários.


----------



## huguh (25 Jan 2018 às 19:04)

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/103893/manto-de-espuma-dantesco-cobre-tejo-em-abrantes


----------



## slbgdt (25 Jan 2018 às 20:02)

Incrível como ainda não se descobriu quem polui ainda mais um rio que já chega poluído a Portugal.
O senhor vai ter problemas em tribunal devido a isso mesmo


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2018 às 20:37)

slbgdt disse:


> Incrível como ainda não se descobriu quem polui ainda mais um rio que já chega poluído a Portugal.
> O senhor vai ter problemas em tribunal devido a isso mesmo



Este senhor, o Arlindo, já tem problemas, movidos por via judicial, através da empresa Celtejo, encontra-se até a decorrer um campanha de Crowdfunding, do qual a empresa pede um indeminização de 250 mil euros, mas não é a única pessoa, pois também na meu concelho, com a poluição da ribeira da Boa Água, também existe processos a decorrer contra as pessoas que publicaram videos no facebook, e nomearam nomes de algumas das empresas responsáveis pela poluição. 

https://ppl.com.pt/causas/somos-todos-arlindo-marques


----------



## cepp1 (25 Jan 2018 às 20:56)

Muita chuva ainda tinha de cair para o nosso pais sair da situação que está. Contudo tenho boas noticias em relação ao meu Minho e de Leiria (onde moro), rios e ribeiras destas regiões estão com muito bons volumes de água!!!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2018 às 21:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Este senhor, o Arlindo, já tem problemas, movidos por via judicial, através da empresa Celtejo, encontra-se até a decorrer um campanha de Crowdfunding, do qual a empresa pede um indeminização de 250 mil euros, mas não é a única pessoa, pois também na meu concelho, com a poluição da ribeira da Boa Água, também existe processos a decorrer contra as pessoas que publicaram videos no facebook, e nomearam nomes de algumas das empresas responsáveis pela poluição.
> 
> https://ppl.com.pt/causas/somos-todos-arlindo-marques


É realmente muito triste, uma pessoa que faz uma boa ação, ao transmitir para todos o que se passa realmente nestes rios, ter problemas e chegar ao ponto de ter de pagar como aconteceu há uns tempos. Se fosse justo, essas empresas todas é que tinham de pagar tudo aquilo que estão a destruir.
No Tejo, tal como já referi, grande parte da água que corre é das descargas das fábricas, basicamente, está morto. Com certeza que já tinha esta quantidade de poluição em tempos atrás. Neste momento, isto só é mais visível devido à seca que está a fazer com que o rio atinja valores baixíssimos de caudal fazendo com que acumule muito mais, e a tendência deverá ser para piorar.


----------



## slbgdt (26 Jan 2018 às 13:08)

joralentejano disse:


> É realmente muito triste, uma pessoa que faz uma boa ação, ao transmitir para todos o que se passa realmente nestes rios, ter problemas e chegar ao ponto de ter de pagar como aconteceu há uns tempos. Se fosse justo, essas empresas todas é que tinham de pagar tudo aquilo que estão a destruir.
> No Tejo, tal como já referi, grande parte da água que corre é das descargas das fábricas, basicamente, está morto. Com certeza que já tinha esta quantidade de poluição em tempos atrás. Neste momento, isto só é mais visível devido à seca que está a fazer com que o rio atinja valores baixíssimos de caudal fazendo com que acumule muito mais, e a tendência deverá ser para piorar.



Há também uma série de etar's a descarregar para o Tejo.
Quanto ao senhor, por muito boa que seja o motivo, toda a gente e empresas têm direito ao seu bom nome.
Sem provas ele terá de fazer prova que as descargas são da empresa


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2018 às 20:17)

*Poluição no Tejo. Fábrica de pasta obrigada a reduzir laboração para travar descargas*
HÁ UMA HORA
4
Celtejo em Vila Velha de Ródão, vai ser obrigada a reduzir a produção durante 10 dias para travar as descargas de efluentes no Tejo. Ainda não se sabe a causa da espuma no rio, mas a seca contribuiu.

A Celtejo, fábrica de pasta e papel em Vila Velha de Ródão, foi notificada pelo Ministério do Ambiente para reduzir a sua produção durante os próximos dez dias, de forma a diminuir em 50% as descargas de efluentes no rio Tejo. A medida foi anunciada pelo ministro do Ambiente e faz de um parte de um conjunto de intervenções de emergência para responder aos elevados níveis de espuma detetados no maior rio português.

João Matos Fernandes sublinhou que esta medida, que poderá ser agravada até à suspensão temporária da atividade da fábrica, não significa uma imputação de responsabilidades à empresa que é controlada pelo grupo Altri. O Governo ainda não sabe qual foi a origem das descargas que provocaram um manto de espuma e águas castanha no Tejo, os resultados laboratoriais às amostras só serão obtidos no dia 5 de fevereiro.
...
http://observador.pt/2018/01/26/pol...da-a-reduzir-laboracao-para-travar-descargas/


----------



## JCARL (26 Jan 2018 às 20:58)

joralentejano disse:


> É realmente muito triste, uma pessoa que faz uma boa ação, ao transmitir para todos o que se passa realmente nestes rios, ter problemas e chegar ao ponto de ter de pagar como aconteceu há uns tempos. Se fosse justo, essas empresas todas é que tinham de pagar tudo aquilo que estão a destruir.
> No Tejo, tal como já referi, grande parte da água que corre é das descargas das fábricas, basicamente, está morto. Com certeza que já tinha esta quantidade de poluição em tempos atrás. Neste momento, isto só é mais visível devido à seca que está a fazer com que o rio atinja valores baixíssimos de caudal fazendo com que acumule muito mais, e a tendência deverá ser para piorar.



"No Tejo, tal como já referi, grande parte da água que corre é das descargas das fábricas"!!!
Quais fábricas que tem recursos próprios para só fazerem descargas no Tejo?
No caso da Celtejo, a unidade primeiro faz a captação de água no rio Tejo, utiliza-a e posteriormente uma grande parte volta para o Tejo depois de passar pela Etar da mesma, mas já a jusante da captação.
Penso que também no caso da Central do Pego é a mesma coisa.

Mas desculpem, o desabafo. O problema da poluição hídrica é somente uma parte do problema, pois a poluição atmosférica e sonora são problemas brutais e sem fim à vista e com consequências a longo prazo.
Só quem não vive em Vila Velha de Ródão (estou a referir-me à povoação e arredores, e não ao todo do concelho) pode somente imaginar.
Não é por acaso, que a população de Vila Velha é cada vez menos, pois a pessoas preferem viver noutras paragens.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2018 às 21:17)

JCARL disse:


> "No Tejo, tal como já referi, grande parte da água que corre é das descargas das fábricas"!!!
> Quais fábricas que tem recursos próprios para só fazerem descargas no Tejo?
> No caso da Celtejo, a unidade primeiro faz a captação de água no rio Tejo, utiliza-a e posteriormente uma grande parte volta para o Tejo depois de passar pela Etar da mesma, mas já a jusante da captação.
> Penso que também no caso da Central do Pego é a mesma coisa.
> ...


Pois, provavelmente nenhuma, é tal e qual a renova, no rio Almonda.
Quanto à poluição atmosférica, nem consigo imaginar como se consegue viver com essas condições, ainda no sábado passei junto à caima em Constância e o fumo estava mesmo na direção da estrada por onde passei, o cheiro era horrível, não se podia com aquilo. Constância fica mesmo em frente da fábrica, do lado oposto do rio, quando o vento manda o fumo para o lado da localidade com é que as pessoas aguentam? Horrível mesmo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2018 às 16:23)

*MP abre inquérito a empresas acusadas pelo Ministério do Ambiente de poluir Tejo*
27 jan 2018 15:50

O Ministério Público instaurou um inquérito a empresas de Vila Velha de Rodão, na sequência de uma participação de crime de poluição do rio Tejo apresentada pelo Ministério do Ambiente, revelou hoje a Procuradoria-Geral da República (PGR).






O inquérito está a ser "dirigido pelo Ministério Público do Departamento de Investigação e Ação Penal (DIAP) de Castelo Branco", referiu fonte da PGR, sem esclarecer a designação das empresas nem especificar o número.

"Neste inquérito, o Ministério Público é coadjuvado pela Polícia Judiciária de Coimbra, com a colaboração da Inspeção-Geral da Agricultura, do Mar, do Ambiente e do Ordenamento do Território (IGAMAOT), entidades que se encontram a realizar diligências de investigação", acrescenta a PGR.

A SIC adiantou que as empresas alvo de inquérito são Navigator, Celtejo e Paper Prime.

Desde quarta-feira que se verifica um foco de poluição no rio Tejo, na zona de Abrantes.

Um manto de espuma branca continua a cobrir o açude de Abrantes e uma zona de Alvega, com o grupo ambientalista proTEJO - Movimento pelo Tejo a classificar o cenário como "dantesco".

O ministro do Ambiente afirmou no sábado, em Montalegre, que se estava a “atacar desde já” o "problema agudo" de poluição no Tejo, em Abrantes, adiantando que se procedia a análises à espuma, enquanto se trabalhava em soluções.

“Neste momento, confrontamo-nos com duas coisas: um problema agudo de poluição, que tem por detrás um acumular de condições de consolidação de matéria orgânica que, em anos de muito pouca chuva, não tiveram forma de se poder diluir. E vamos atacá-lo desde já”, afirmou João Matos Fernandes.

O ministro reuniu-se com responsáveis da EDP, da Águas do Vale do Tejo, da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) e consultores da Universidade Nova, e assegurou que já foram feitas no terreno colheitas das próprias espumas, junto às Estações de Tratamento de Águas Residuais (ETAR) e das indústrias.

O ministro explicou que as análises à água e à espuma, cujos resultados demoram cerca de uma semana, permitirão “perceber quais são os agentes de poluição”, e assim “chegar aos potenciais agentes poluidores”.

“Nós não podíamos, em face de um fenómeno de poluição com esta dimensão, deixar nada de fora e, por isso, fomos a todas as ETAR, nomeadamente as das Águas do Vale do Tejo, que são uma empresa pública da qual eu sou o último responsável, para podermos perceber como são as condições de descarga neste momento”, referiu.

Na quinta-feira, acrescentou, foram instalados sensores nestas estações de tratamento de águas, os quais serão recolhidos hoje e enviados para análise no Instituto Superior Técnico.

Igualmente na quinta-feira, fonte oficial do Ministério do Ambiente tinha indicado à Lusa que o foco de poluição levou à realização de ações de inspeção extraordinárias em Abrantes e Mação e sublinhou que estava por identificar a origem do problema.

A Celtejo, fábrica de pasta de papel da Altri, em Vila Velha de Ródão, disse que é "totalmente alheia" aos recentes fenómenos de poluição no rio Tejo e adianta que "cumpre escrupulosamente" a regulamentação ambiental nacional.

Hoje, seis camiões cisterna começaram a remover a espuma de poluição concentrada junto do açude em Abrantes, distrito de Santarém, mas a associação ambientalista Quercus afirmou ser uma "operação estética", lembrando que a poluição persiste.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...as-pelo-ministerio-do-ambiente-de-poluir-tejo


----------



## srr (28 Jan 2018 às 19:03)

Poluição Extrema Rio Tejo 28.01 2018

https://www.facebook.com/sergio.rosa.31149


----------



## jamestorm (28 Jan 2018 às 19:29)

Ha dias passei pelo rio Tejo em Abrantes e não queria acreditar..o rio vai VERMELHO...a industria papeleira está a destruir o país aos poucos 
Ja nem se vê pescadores como ha uns anos havia....


----------



## jamestorm (28 Jan 2018 às 19:34)

A Minha pergunta é, onde anda o Presidente da Republica por estes dias? A que velhas anda ele a dar beijos? É que nem um único comentário sobre isto por parte da presidência da republica!! Se o presidente da republica fosse ver in loco a situação poderia muito bem chamar a atenção para este problema...mas não..


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2018 às 19:39)

jamestorm disse:


> Ha dias passei pelo rio Tejo em Abrantes e não queria acreditar..o rio vai VERMELHO...a industria papeleira está a destruir o país aos poucos
> Ja nem se vê pescadores como ha uns anos havia....


Há uns dias, ouvi nas notícias um ambientalista a dizer que o rio Tejo vem limpo de Espanha e que o problema começa exatamente em Portugal. Tanta coisa com Almaraz que poderia ser uma grande ameaça e afinal aquilo que cá temos no nosso país é que uma grande ameaça.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Jan 2018 às 19:59)

.


joralentejano disse:


> Há uns dias, ouvi nas notícias um ambientalista a dizer que o rio Tejo vem limpo de Espanha e que o problema começa exatamente em Portugal. Tanta coisa com Almaraz que poderia ser uma grande ameaça e afinal aquilo que cá temos no nosso país é que uma grande ameaça.


Nem mais..nem mais. E sim o problema começa mesmo nesta espécie de país. Não vem poluído do  lado espanhol...


----------



## Cinza (28 Jan 2018 às 20:20)

Vou fazer uma pergunta que a resposta até pode ser óbvia para algumas pessoas, mas a verdade é que não sei a resposta.

Cá vai: É *legal* retirar água de um rio para se regar os campos agrícolas?

Pergunto isto porque moro numa zona agrícola e durante o verão para regar os campos de milho é o rio Este cheio de bombas de água (o ano passado, mais do que qualquer outro ano só se viam as bombas, pois água nem vê-la o rio passou o verão sempre seco).


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Jan 2018 às 20:29)

Apenas admirem esta vergonha :


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2018 às 20:36)

Cinza disse:


> Vou fazer uma pergunta que a resposta até pode ser óbvia para algumas pessoas, mas a verdade é que não sei a resposta.
> 
> Cá vai: É *legal* retirar água de um rio para se regar os campos agrícolas?
> 
> Pergunto isto porque moro numa zona agrícola e durante o verão para regar os campos de milho é o rio Este cheio de bombas de água (este ano, mais do que qualquer outro ano só se viam as bombas, pois água nem vê-la o rio passou o verão sempre seco).



Pelo que sei, para retirar água de qualquer rio, ou ribeira, é preciso licença por parte da APA, mas a maioria dos agricultores estão praticamente á vontade pois não existe fiscalização, a não ser em raras excepções em que exista denuncia, e depois o maior problema é que não respeitam os niveis mínimos de água.
Mas pior ainda que retirar a água dos rios, é mesmo regar com essa água que na maioria das vezes vem altamente poluída, aqui acontece o mesmo com o milho, e tomate, que vai acabar nas prateleiras dos supermercados da capital, tudo regado com a água da ribeira da Boa Água, que não deve ter muita diferença da poluição que corre no rio Tejo.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2018 às 20:49)

c0ldPT disse:


> Apenas admirem esta vergonha :


É como se diz ali num comentário: "é o país que temos"
Só por aqui se vê, que não estamos minimamente preparados para nada.


----------



## slbgdt (28 Jan 2018 às 20:57)

jamestorm disse:


> .
> 
> Nem mais..nem mais. E sim o problema começa mesmo nesta espécie de país. Não vem poluído do  lado espanhol...



Isso é mentira, o rio perto de Madrid recebe um rio com mais caudal que o Tejo, rio esse poluído pelos esgostos de Madrid.
O lixo sólido fica em Alcântara mas a água passa na mesma


----------



## Cinza (28 Jan 2018 às 21:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pelo que sei, para retirar água de qualquer rio, ou ribeira, é preciso licença por parte da APA, mas a maioria dos agricultores estão praticamente á vontade pois não existe fiscalização, a não ser em raras excepções em que exista denuncia, e depois o maior problema é que não respeitam os niveis mínimos de água.
> Mas pior ainda que retirar a água dos rios, é mesmo regar com essa água que na maioria das vezes vem altamente poluída, aqui acontece o mesmo com o milho, e tomate, que vai acabar nas prateleiras dos supermercados da capital, tudo regado com a água da ribeira da Boa Água, que não deve ter muita diferença da poluição que corre no rio Tejo.



O que mais me irrita é que fazem à vista de todos, sem qualquer tipo de preocupação ou consciência. As fotos abaixo foram tiradas do google maps em 2014 e é nesta zona onde passam todos os anos centenas e centenas de peregrinos a pé (principalmente durante o verão), e onde existem muitos peixes (ou melhor existiam porque este ano foi a razia total) que os agricultores colocam as bombas.

Como dá para perceber pelas fotos é só campos de milho por todos os lados, ora imaginem nestes últimos anos que tem sido de seca (o ano passado foi o mais longo que me lembro de o rio estar sempre seco) o crime que não se pratica, ver os peixinhos em sofrimento e a morrerem literalmente à frente dos olhos é horrível.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2018 às 21:32)

Cinza disse:


> O que mais me irrita é que fazem à vista de todos, sem qualquer tipo de preocupação ou consciência. As fotos abaixo foram tiradas do google maps em 2014 e é nesta zona onde passam todos os anos centenas e centenas de peregrinos a pé (principalmente durante o verão), e onde existem muitos peixes (ou melhor existiam porque este ano foi a razia total) que os agricultores colocam as bombas.
> 
> Como dá para perceber pelas fotos é só campos de milho por todos os lados, ora imaginem nestes últimos anos que tem sido de seca (este ano foi o mais longo que me lembro de o rio estar sempre seco) o crime que não se pratica, ver os peixinhos em sofrimento e a morrerem literalmente à frente dos olhos é horrível.



Pois é normal, e ainda por cima com essa extensa área de milho para regar, e esses agricultores para recorrerem aos recursos hídircos, neste caso esse pequeno rio, que em ano de seca, como foi 2017, e normal que ele não aguente tanta exploração, é porque não devem de possuir os seus próprios furos, aliás já nem certos furos, aqui pelo Ribatejo, aguentaram esta seca, muitos deles sei que baixaram mais de 6 metros e outros menos profundos secaram por completo, ou então a sua capacidade de debitação era muito menor. 
Caso não chova, o suficiente para recarregar os lençóis freáticos, creio que muitos produtores de milho, arroz, que são das culturas mais exigentes em água, nem devem sequer arracar com as culturas, pois senão aí o prejuizo seria muito elevado.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Jan 2018 às 22:07)

è triste quando as papeleiras passam imunes, pelo que sei 2 grupos da celulose têm ligações aos Jornais e comunicação social. São donas do Correio da Manhã, e outros jornais e mesmo televisões... é uma máfia muito grande.


----------



## JCARL (28 Jan 2018 às 23:02)

Três vídeos interessantes da  Río Tajo (congénere espanhola da Pro Tejo portuguesa) sobre o estado do rio Tejo em Toledo:
- 23/01/2018 ( https://pt-br.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO/videos/1784703234881384/ )
- 16/01/2018 ( https://pt-br.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO/videos/1777193602299014/ )
- e 07/12/2017 ( https://pt-br.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO/videos/1737051682979873/  )


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2018 às 15:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Há uns dias, ouvi nas notícias um ambientalista a dizer que o rio Tejo vem limpo de Espanha e que o problema começa exatamente em Portugal. Tanta coisa com Almaraz que poderia ser uma grande ameaça e afinal aquilo que cá temos no nosso país é que uma grande ameaça.



O Rio Tejo vem tudo menos limpo de Espanha, já vem muito poluído do lado de lá e quase sem água devido aos transvases abusivos que sofre em Espanha. 

Parece que em Toledo, bem longe da fronteira com Portugal o rio já é um esgoto cheio de espuma...

https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/ambiente/interior/a-5447106.html

Não é claro que a Celtejo seja a única culpada, alias eles afirmam-se inocentes... Será que estão? 

http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...ia-aos-recentes-fenomenos-de-poluicao-do-Tejo


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2018 às 15:36)

MSantos disse:


> O Rio Tejo vem tudo menos limpo de Espanha, já vem muito poluído do lado de lá e quase sem água devido aos transvases abusivos que sofre em Espanha.
> 
> Parece que em Toledo, bem longe da fronteira com Portugal o rio já é um esgoto cheio de espuma...
> 
> ...


Pois exato, apenas disse aquilo que ouvi..
Quanto à inocência da Celtejo, não acredito, como é óbvio estão a fazer de tudo para não estragar o seu bom nome, para mim, todas são culpadas. Entretanto, o ministro, já disse que a causa de o rio estar assim é da falta de água. Verdade...a poluição toda a vida existiu mas agora com a falta de água começa a ser ainda mais visível pois não há corrente para a fazer passar despercebida. Falou nisso mas continua tudo calado no que diz respeito ao tentar amenizar a situação, é deixar andar e pronto, a pouca vida que existe naquele rio vai morrendo aos poucos, infelizmente!


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Jan 2018 às 15:36)

JCARL disse:


> Três vídeos interessantes da  Río Tajo (congénere espanhola da Pro Tejo portuguesa) sobre o estado do rio Tejo em Toledo:
> - 23/01/2018 ( https://pt-br.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO/videos/1784703234881384/ )
> - 16/01/2018 ( https://pt-br.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO/videos/1777193602299014/ )
> - e 07/12/2017 ( https://pt-br.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO/videos/1737051682979873/  )


Como podem ver ele já vem morto de Espanha... Não sei em que posição está o Tejo em termos de poluição mas deve ser dos piores da europa com certeza.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2018 às 15:43)

c0ldPT disse:


> Como podem ver ele já vem morto de Espanha... Não sei em que posição está o Tejo em termos de poluição mas deve ser dos piores da europa com certeza.



O Rio Ave que passa não muito longe de ti detinha até há poucos anos o nobre titulo de o mais poluído da Europa!


----------



## Cinza (29 Jan 2018 às 17:04)

MSantos disse:


> O Rio Ave que passa não muito longe de ti detinha até há poucos anos o nobre titulo de o mais poluído da Europa!



O rio Ave era literalmente uma fossa a céu aberto, era dia sim dia sim a cheirar a podre e a cor nem se fala. Vá que agora encontra-se melhor, mas ainda tem um longo caminho a percorrer.


*26 JUNHO, 2004*
"*O Grande Esgoto*

Na década de 1960, o rio Ave foi considerado ‘O Grande Esgoto’ - uma designação pouco honrosa que ilustrava o local onde eram drenados os resíduos de 700 empresas instaladas nas suas margens, bem como águas residuais domésticas produzidas por 500 mil pessoas. No início da década de 1990, o Estado desenvolveu um ambicioso projecto de despoluição: de acordo com Rodrigues da Silva, gastaram-se cerca de 89 mil milhões de euros, e construíram-se três grandes Estações de Tratamento de Águas Residuais (ETAR).
Para José Eduardo Martins, secretário de Estado do Ambiente, é natural que ainda haja muito para fazer por este rio, pois as políticas ambientais têm uma história de apenas duas décadas."


----------



## Cinza (29 Jan 2018 às 17:24)

Já agora em relação ao rio Tejo encontrei esta reportagem do dia 26-01-*2016*.

Na noticia de 2016 já vinha à baila o nome da Celtejo

De 2016 para cá dava para se ter feito qualquer coisinha contra este CRIME (não muito senão ainda se cansam)

*O maior rio da península ibérica está a morrer?*
http://expresso.sapo.pt/multimedia/2016-01-26-O-maior-rio-da-peninsula-iberica-esta-a-morrer-


----------



## srr (29 Jan 2018 às 23:16)

Excelente texto do que se está a passar actualmente no Tejo e em Abrantes :

https://www.rtp.pt/play/p2818/mata-bicho#sthash.BQlEkAJg.gbpl


----------



## slbgdt (30 Jan 2018 às 14:20)

Meanwhile neste pequeno país, como tudo que tem a haver com ambiente, o SNIRH faleceu de vez


----------



## srr (30 Jan 2018 às 16:46)

slbgdt disse:


> Meanwhile neste pequeno país, como tudo que tem a haver com ambiente, o SNIRH faleceu de vez



Morreu ou foi posto em modo OFF, para nao ver mos as jogadas que estão a fazer com o Tejo.

Vem cá o ministro ou secretario de estado e por milagre o RIO Enche e disfarça a poluiçâo.

Se o SNIRH estiver OFF , não é tao evidente essas jogadas de Marketing Politico sujas.


----------



## slbgdt (30 Jan 2018 às 18:00)

QUOTE="srr, post: 652140, member: 4251"]Morreu ou foi posto em modo OFF, para nao ver mos as jogadas que estão a fazer com o Tejo.

Vem cá o ministro ou secretario de estado e por milagre o RIO Enche e disfarça a poluiçâo.

Se o SNIRH estiver OFF , não é tao evidente essas jogadas de Marketing Politico sujas.[/QUOTE]
~Entretanto já voltou mas sem o Tramagal e com Almourol, as falhas do costume no Alqueva e Roxo...

Não será de esperar muita agua vinda de Espanha com ALCANTARA a 49.24% e  VALDECAÑAS a 55.26%, apesar de Torrejon e Cedilllo(mais pequenas) estarem a mais de 90%


----------



## JCARL (30 Jan 2018 às 18:40)

O SNIRH não está OFF. Está é baralhado!

Albufeira do Fratel:

http://snirh.apambiente.pt/pda/?simbolo_da_estacao=16K/02A


----------



## JCARL (30 Jan 2018 às 19:33)

Abaixo-Assinado para a UNESCO da Plataforma de Toledo em Defesa do Tejo:

https://www.change.org/p/unesco-el-...ium=email&utm_campaign=share_email_responsive


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2018 às 19:12)

*Celuloses em Abrantes responsáveis pela espuma no rio Tejo*

*




*

Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente encontrou fibras celulósicas 5.000 vezes superiores ao normal e atribui responsabilidade às celuloses a montante de Abrantes, segundo a RTP.
Está descoberta a causa da espuma que se concentrou no rio Tejo na semana passada: de acordo com a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA), tratar-se-ão de descargas alegadamente realizadas pelas indústrias de celulose a montante do concelho de Abrantes. A notícia foi avançada esta quarta-feira pela _RTP_.

https://tomartv.com/2018/01/celuloses-em-abrantes-responsaveis-pela-espuma-no-rio-tejo/


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2018 às 19:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Celuloses em Abrantes responsáveis pela espuma no rio Tejo*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Pelo menos ficou provado o que toda a gente já sabia!


----------



## JCARL (31 Jan 2018 às 19:19)

No Jornal de Notícias:

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/ca...e-poluicao-no-tejo-9088386.html?autoplay=true


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2018 às 19:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pelo menos ficou provado o que toda a gente já sabia!



*Governo manda fechar fábrica suspeita de poluir o Tejo*

A fábrica de óleos vegetais Fabrióleo, localizada em Torres Novas, soma processos de contraordenação ambiental por descargas ilegais para um dos afluentes do Tejo. Teve agora ordem de encerramento por não ter licença legal de laboração. Mas nada tem a ver com o manto de espuma identificado na semana passada no açude de Abrantes, a montante
A Ribeira da Boa Água deixou há muito de fazer jus ao nome. Tem sido para este curso de água − afluente do rio Almonda, que desagua no Tejo − que a fábrica de óleos vegetais Fabrióleo descarregou ilegalmente os seus esgotos ao longo de anos.
http://expresso.sapo.pt/dossies/dia...anda-fechar-fabrica-suspeita-de-poluir-o-Tejo


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2018 às 19:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Governo manda fechar fábrica suspeita de poluir o Tejo*
> 
> A fábrica de óleos vegetais Fabrióleo, localizada em Torres Novas, soma processos de contraordenação ambiental por descargas ilegais para um dos afluentes do Tejo. Teve agora ordem de encerramento por não ter licença legal de laboração. Mas nada tem a ver com o manto de espuma identificado na semana passada no açude de Abrantes, a montante
> A Ribeira da Boa Água deixou há muito de fazer jus ao nome. Tem sido para este curso de água − afluente do rio Almonda, que desagua no Tejo − que a fábrica de óleos vegetais Fabrióleo descarregou ilegalmente os seus esgotos ao longo de anos.
> http://expresso.sapo.pt/dossies/dia...anda-fechar-fabrica-suspeita-de-poluir-o-Tejo


Duvido que seja só esta! Mas não eram as celuloses também?


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2018 às 19:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Duvido que seja só esta! Mas não eram as celuloses também?



Sim é claro que deve de existir outra empresas poluidoras ai pelo Tejo, fora ou pelos seus afluentes, como é o caso desta em Torres Novas.
O problema é que esta empresa já vinha a acumular um grande historial de contra-ordenações, e foi até agora ao desfecho final.
Pode ser que agora estas noticias venham a servir de expemplo, para tantas outras.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2018 às 19:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Duvido que seja só esta! Mas não eram as celuloses também?


Visto Torres Novas ser depois do açude de Abrantes, sim! Para mim, e tal como já referi, todas as empresas são culpadas disto.


----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2018 às 20:17)

Acho que ninguém tinha dúvidas dos responsáveis daquele crime ambiental. Que seja agora feita justiça, apurados que estão os culpados.
Anseio por voltar a ver as águas límpidas do Tejo, apesar de saber que já vem em mau estado da vizinha Espanha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2018 às 20:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Visto Torres Novas ser depois do açude de Abrantes, sim! Para mim, e tal como já referi, todas as empresas são culpadas disto.



A cor da ribeira da Boa Água, afluente do Rio Almonda, em que a sua tonalidade da água varia entre o branco e o castanho, o problema da poluição já se vai arrastando há alguns anos.
Atenção que o video já é do ano passado, mas as melhoras até agora devem de ser poucas.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2018 às 20:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A cor da ribeira da Boa Água, afluente do Rio Almonda, em que a sua tonalidade da água varia entre o branco e o castanho, o problema da poluição já se vai arrastando há alguns anos.


É triste ver os cursos de água assim. O rio Almonda tem a Renova logo junto à nascente, estive lá numa visita de estudo há 2 anos e disseram que a água era bem tratada e que era devolvida ao rio tal como nasce. Entretanto, há uns tempos vi uma notícia qualquer de que o rio também estava poluído, não sei se é verdade ou não, mas por vezes não é assim como eles dizem e fazem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2018 às 20:27)

criz0r disse:


> Acho que ninguém tinha dúvidas dos responsáveis daquele crime ambiental. Que seja agora feita justiça, apurados que estão os culpados.
> Anseio por voltar a ver as águas límpidas do Tejo, apesar de saber que já vem em mau estado da vizinha Espanha.


Hoje a passar o Tejo de Santarém para Almeirim... fui almoçar à sopa da pedra  ... o cheiro do rio até dava vómitos! Tive de fechar a janela  à pressa e o carro ficou impestado. A cor das águas era encarniçada, até metia impressão!


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2018 às 20:33)

joralentejano disse:


> É triste ver os cursos de água assim. O rio Almonda tem a Renova logo junto à nascente, estive lá numa visita de estudo há 2 anos e disseram que a água era bem tratada e que era devolvida ao rio tal como nasce. Entretanto, há uns tempos vi uma notícia qualquer de que o rio também estava poluído, não sei se é verdade ou não, mas por vezes não é assim como eles dizem e fazem.



Sim é verdade a fabrica da Renova, fica logo na nascente do rio, mas pelo que sei, é das empresas que mais cuidado tem para não poluir, ainda á pouco tiveram uns problemas na própria etar, em que ela descarregou directamente para o rio, uma boa camada de fibras de celuloses, mas que rapidamente foi tudo logo limpo, e conseguirem conter o problema logo nos primeiros metros do seu curso de água.
Um coisa também é certa é que o rio tem muita vida, dentro da cidade de Torres Novas, isto já depois da Renova, são muitos cardumes de peixes, e alguns de dimensões consideráveis, e ve-se bem que água corre límpida, na sua cor natural, pode ter alguma poluição, mas é minima, pois não se observa a olho nu.


----------



## srr (31 Jan 2018 às 20:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Celuloses em Abrantes responsáveis pela espuma no rio Tejo*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Não há Celuloses em Abrantes - As celuloses estão a montante ;  a 70 kms, em Vila Velha de Rodão

Há é o Rio Tejo Poluído, com uma carga tal que mete dó.


----------



## srr (31 Jan 2018 às 21:02)

Confirmadissimo a origem da Espuma da Morte :

http://www.mediotejo.net/abrantes-a...ve-origem-na-industria-da-pasta-de-papel-apa/


----------



## jamestorm (31 Jan 2018 às 21:35)

Ora aí está: https://www.publico.pt/2018/01/31/s...1502?page=/&pos=1&b=stories_cover__breaking_a


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2018 às 23:53)

Pronto! Agora que se confirma há que tomar medidas, isto não pode continuar!

Provavelmente é assim há anos mas com caudais normais os poluentes vão diluídos e não se dá por eles (pelo menos a olho nu). A seca veio trazer este problema para a vista de todos.


----------



## Cinza (1 Fev 2018 às 20:54)

*Vídeo mostra poluição no fundo do rio Tejo*

O PÚBLICO teve acesso ao vídeo que foi feito por mergulhadores profissionais no Rio Tejo, na zona de Vila Velha de Rodão, junto ao local onde as empresas de celulose fazem as descargas para o rio. O vídeo, realizado no dia 31 de Janeiro, foi feito pelas diversas equipas que estão a trabalhar no rio, na sequência das investigações que foram ordenadas pelo Ministério do Ambiente, depois de ter sido detectada uma enorme mancha de espuma poluidora junto ao açude insuflável de Abrantes.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/02/01/v...-193122?page=/&pos=1&b=stories_cover__regular


----------



## KarluZ (1 Fev 2018 às 21:09)

Já toda a gente sabia há anos mas os políticos, a começar pelos autarcas, não queriam prejudicar a industria e empregos. 
Nos incêndios é idêntico, toda a gente sabia o perigo que se tornou a floresta portuguesa e ninguém fazia nada.


----------



## srr (1 Fev 2018 às 23:59)

Video da monstruosidade que fizeram ao Tejo ;


----------



## cepp1 (2 Fev 2018 às 11:33)

joralentejano disse:


> É triste ver os cursos de água assim. O rio Almonda tem a Renova logo junto à nascente, estive lá numa visita de estudo há 2 anos e disseram que a água era bem tratada e que era devolvida ao rio tal como nasce. Entretanto, há uns tempos vi uma notícia qualquer de que o rio também estava poluído, não sei se é verdade ou não, mas por vezes não é assim como eles dizem e fazem.


 Foi uma situacao pontual, a renova assumiu no erro a culpa, e a rssponsabilidade e a própria empresa tratou de limpar o rio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2018 às 18:15)

"É fundamental reduzir o consumo de água !
30 de Janeiro - Barragem do Viriato"


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2018 às 19:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2018 às 22:37)

*Armazenamento de água subiu em nove bacias hidrográficas e desceu em três*
02.02.2018 às 8h28

 

*A bacia do Mondego é a que regista a maior capacidade de armazenamento de acordo com o boletim do Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos divulgado esta sexta-feira*

A quantidade de água armazenada em janeiro subiu em nove bacias hidrográficas de Portugal continental e desceu em três, em comparação com o mês de dezembro, segundo o boletim de armazenamento de albufeiras divulgado esta sexta-feira.

O boletim do Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos (SNIRH) indica que das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, oito apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 21 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40%.

De acordo com o SNIRH, a bacia que apresenta menor capacidade de armazenamento é a do Sado com 27%, uma subida ligeira em relação ao mês de dezembro (23,4%).

A bacia do Mondego é a que regista a maior capacidade de armazenamento 73,3%, seguindo-se a do Guadiana (64,2%), do Douro (62,4%), do Cávado (63,7%), do Ave (57,8%), do Lima (56,8%), do Tejo (54,9%), do Mira (53%), do Barlavento (49,5%) e do Arade (39,1%).

Os armazenamentos de janeiro de 2017 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de janeiro (1990/91 a 2016/17), exceto para a bacia do Mondego.

A cada bacia hidrográfica pode corresponder mais do que uma albufeira, segundo o SNIRH.

Em dezembro de 2017 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior tinha-se verificado uma subida em cinco bacias hidrográficas de Portugal continental e sete descidas.

De acordo com o índice meteorológico de seca do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), no final de dezembro verificou-se, relativamente a 30 de novembro, um desagravamento da intensidade da seca meteorológica, com cerca de 60% do território (regiões a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela) nas classes de seca severa e extrema.

O IPMA indicou também no seu boletim climatológico que o ano de 2017 foi o segundo mais quente dos últimos 86 anos e está entre os quatro mais secos desde 1931.
http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...em-nove-bacias-hidrograficas-e-desceu-em-tres


----------



## srr (3 Fev 2018 às 00:17)

TEJO - Espuma da Morte ;

Vale e pena ver esta entrevista :


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2018 às 20:23)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/de...-abrantes-nao-cumpre-parametros?ref=HP_Grupo1

http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/de...l-que-seja-etar-de-abrantes?ref=HP_Grupo1_Rel

As Etar's das cidades, são um autêntico atentado ambiental.

Aqui, na Ria Formosa, a Etar Olhão Poente e Faro Nascente é uma categoria na 125 é um cheiro insuportável, quando o vento está do lado do mar. 

Nem imagino, no resto do Tejo até Lisboa, aqueles bivalves deve ser de uma qualidade excepcional.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Fev 2018 às 20:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/de...-abrantes-nao-cumpre-parametros?ref=HP_Grupo1
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/de...l-que-seja-etar-de-abrantes?ref=HP_Grupo1_Rel
> 
> ...


Estou a fazer a obra para acabar com isso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2018 às 21:11)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Estou a fazer a obra para acabar com isso.



Sabes dizer-me para quando é que a obra fica pronta? Em princípio, era meados deste ano. Não me digas, que andas lá de máscara. 

A ETAR, vai resolver grande parte do problema, mas não tudo, sabes bem que existem esgotos que corre directamente para a Ria, na marginal de Olhão se andares a pé, desde do Hotel Real Marina até ao Grupo Naval encontras uns quantos.


----------



## srr (5 Fev 2018 às 22:59)

*Poluição no rio Tejo: Amostras na Celtejo só à quarta tentativa e com três inspectores em permanência;*
*http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/econ...ntativa-e-com-tres-inspectores-em-permanencia*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Fev 2018 às 01:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sabes dizer-me para quando é que a obra fica pronta? Em princípio, era meados deste ano. Não me digas, que andas lá de máscara.
> 
> A ETAR, vai resolver grande parte do problema, mas não tudo, sabes bem que existem esgotos que corre directamente para a Ria, na marginal de Olhão se andares a pé, desde do Hotel Real Marina até ao Grupo Naval encontras uns quantos.


Em princípio a nossa parte está pronta até ao verão. 
Está a ser feito o sistema elevatório de Olhão poente para a nova ETAR de Faro Nascente, que também está a ser construída.

Depois assim que o sistema elevatório estar a funcionar há de sair outra obra para desmantelar as atuais lagunas de Olhão poente. 

Verdade.. esses esgotos ao longo da marginal de Olhão são outra questão que não está contemplada nesta obra. 
A meu ver esse é um problema de fácil resolução.. basta haver vontade política..


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2018 às 18:32)

Hoje aproveitei alguns tempo livre que tinha, e já há muito tempo que ando para ir descobrir este pequeno açude, e com parque de merendas, isto praticamente dentro da cidade de Torres Novas.
Esta foto foi tirada de cima de uma ponte com duas abóbadas em tijolo.
Mas o que mais me intrigou é que antes a cerca de 20 metros de onde tirei esta foto, o rio, faz um desvio, ou seja o principal caudal segue por uma adufa, enquanto que a parte "mais calma" da água segue em sentido contrário e vai para debaixo de uma casa antiga, provavelmente onde antigamente funcionava algum moinho.
Mas de facto o rio Almonda leva um caudal quase de verão, e nota-se que já baixou o seu caudal em relação ás ultimas semanas


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2018 às 20:12)




----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2018 às 13:42)

O rio Alviela segue assim, com águas límpidas.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Fev 2018 às 13:59)

*Ministro do Ambiente diz que prioridade no rio Tejo não é encontrar culpados*
*João Pedro Matos Fernandes deixou críticas a quem prefere "encontrar um culpado e flagelá-lo", em vez de procurar resolver o problema da poluição no Tejo.*
O ministro do Ambiente, João Pedro Matos Fernandes, defendeu, esta sexta-feira, que a prioridade é resolver o problema da poluição no rio Tejo e não apontar culpados.

O Bloco de Esquerda sugeriu a demissão do presidente da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA), caso se confirme que o organismo tem responsabilidades na emissão da licença que permitiu à Celtejo triplicar as descargas de efluentes no Tejo. Mas o ministro do Ambiente respondeu que, quando existe um problema, a prioridade é resolvê-lo.

João Pedro Matos Fernandes deixou críticas a quem tem "outros métodos de gestão" e prefere "encontrar um culpado e flagelá-lo". "Não há nenhuma rocha Tarpeia no meu ministério", declarou o ministro do Ambiente.

Apesar de tudo, o ministro admitiu que a licença emitida pela Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente à Celtejo, em 2016, foi "um mau sinal", ainda que as descargas de matéria orgânica para o rio Tejo tenham diminuído.

"A carga orgânica, em 2013, que chegava ao Tejo ali, no caso da Celtejo, ultrapassava as mil toneladas, a cada ano. Chegou ao final de 2016 abaixo das 400 toneladas", referiu Matos Fernandes. "Sendo, em minha opinião, a licença da APA um mau sinal, é uma hipocrisia fazer qualquer relação a existência de mais carga orgânica e a variação da licença", defendeu.
Fonte: TSF 
____
Porque será que o ministro pensa assim? Porque será que não lhe interessa encontrar o culpado de estar a matar toda a biodiversidade de um rio?
Se para um ministro de um ambiente a prioridade é a economia, bem pode sair deste cargo. É por causa destas e por outras que não se vai para a frente.


----------



## joselamego (17 Fev 2018 às 14:08)

joralentejano disse:


> *Ministro do Ambiente diz que prioridade no rio Tejo não é encontrar culpados*
> *João Pedro Matos Fernandes deixou críticas a quem prefere "encontrar um culpado e flagelá-lo", em vez de procurar resolver o problema da poluição no Tejo.*
> O ministro do Ambiente, João Pedro Matos Fernandes, defendeu, esta sexta-feira, que a prioridade é resolver o problema da poluição no rio Tejo e não apontar culpados.
> 
> ...


Eu explico :
Falta de sensibilidade, de sabedoria ambiental...só ganância, escrúpulo , estupidez, falta de sensatez !
O Ministro deve ter uma negociata com essas empresas, são todos amigos e compadrios! 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Fev 2018 às 14:11)

joselamego disse:


> Eu explico :
> Falta de sensibilidade, de sabedoria ambiental...só ganância, escrúpulo , estupidez, falta de sensatez !
> O Ministro deve ter uma negociata com essas empresas, são todos amigos e compadrios!
> 
> ...


Nem mais! De certeza, que o sr. ministro sabe até demais quem é o culpado, mas não o diz. Precisávamos de gente competente em vez desta gente triste em que os interesses estão sempre em primeiro lugar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2018 às 15:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Nem mais! De certeza, que o sr. ministro sabe até demais quem é o culpado, mas não o diz. Precisávamos de gente competente em vez desta gente triste em que os interesses estão sempre em primeiro lugar.


A industria da pasta de papel é muito poderosa...


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Fev 2018 às 09:25)

Rio Lis com comportas abertas

e

"União" do rio Lena ao Lis. Lena da direita.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2018 às 16:47)

Barragem de Pêgo do Altar, em 18/02/2018

A mesma foto mas em Agosto de 2017

Texto transcrito na íntegra da mesma pessoa mencionada nas fotos.

"Escrevo este post e peço-vos que partilhem na esperança de que a nossa consciência ecológica possa crescer! Um amigo meu que tem família perto de Vendas Novas, enviou-me estas fotos da barragem de Pêgo do Altar aquando da sua visita este fim de semana. Na imagem de baixo podem ver uma foto captada em Agosto de 2017 onde já se observava os efeitos da seca. Foi até notícia o "reaparecimento" da ponte romana, julgo. A foto acima é uma foto de hoje, 18 de Fevereiro de 2018. Apesar de estarmos no Inverno, verifica-se uma descida dos níveis da água! Como vai ser no Verão?!? Já há montes onde já não há água em alguns poços/furos! Onde irão os bombeiros abastecer água para combater incêndios, por exemplo?
O que esta o poder político a fazer para fazer face a esta desertificação que começa a instalar-se no Alentejo (e no futuro se nada fizermos alastrará ao resto do país...)?
O que estamos nós, consumidores individuais e famílias, a fazer para ter consumos de água mais sustentáveis?
Sabiam que em Abril pode já não haver agua nas torneiras da cidade do Cabo na África do Sul?
Estamos a destruir o planeta em várias frentes e é preciso parar! Mas mais importante ainda, é preciso mudar comportamentos e modos de vida!"


----------



## joralentejano (19 Fev 2018 às 20:51)

*RTP
Barragem do Caia está a 20% da capacidade total
A barragem do Caia está a 20 por cento da capacidade total, o que significa que está em risco a próxima campanha de regadio na zona de Elvas e Campo Maior.*

Estão em causa pomares e olivais e falta também a água para os animais.

Como não há previsões de chuva para os próximos dias, pode falar-se mesmo em desespero entre os agricultores.

Vídeo aqui

O estado da barragem é chocante, já para não falar dos terrenos que mais parece que estamos em Agosto, hoje andei a regar e era pó por todo o lado.  Todos estamos à espera de um grande milagre, não haja dúvidas!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2018 às 21:09)

joralentejano disse:


> *RTP
> Barragem do Caia está a 20% da capacidade total
> A barragem do Caia está a 20 por cento da capacidade total, o que significa que está em risco a próxima campanha de regadio na zona de Elvas e Campo Maior.*
> 
> ...



Pois é, eu também tive de regar no fim de semana, pois os alhos franceses, e os alhos normais já estavam a ficar amarelos, devido á sede, e o solo, até já tem brechas tal como no verão, em certos locais até já se ve a erva a começar a secar.
Se a nossa "rica" chuvinha vier, como apontam os modelos, será muito bom, pois até ao final da semana tenho 40 árvores de fruto para plantar, mais de 150 estacas de marmeleiro e estava a ver que tinha de ligar a bomba, e até é bom muita chuva e humidade para enraizar os marmeleiros. 
Até ao inicio do próximo mes, estimo plantar mais 200 plantas, muitas delas, da nossa flora autóctone, em que as vou regar o menos possível, é só nos 2 primeiros anos.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Fev 2018 às 21:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois é, eu também tive de regar no fim de semana, pois os alhos franceses, e os alhos normais já estavam a ficar amarelos, devido á sede, e o solo, até já tem brechas tal como no verão, em certos locais até já se ve a erva a começar a secar.
> Se a nossa "rica" chuvinha vier, como apontam os modelos, será muito bom, pois até ao final da semana tenho 40 árvores de fruto para plantar, mais de 150 estacas de marmeleiro e estava a ver que tinha de ligar a bomba, e até é bom muita chuva e humidade para enraizar os marmeleiros.
> Até ao inicio do próximo mes, estimo plantar mais 200 plantas, muitas delas, da nossa flora autóctone, em que as vou regar o menos possível, é só nos 2 primeiros anos.


Sim, é verdade! O Rio Caia por aqui está mesmo nas últimas. Nunca, mesmo em anos anteriores de seca o tinha visto assim, nesta altura. Mesmo as pessoas que têm as suas hortas e que possam ser regadas através do Rio ou de furos e poços não estão a contar plantar alguma coisa devido ao risco de se ficar sem água. É esperar para ver como será, se vem chuva suficiente ou não para aguentar as nascentes.
Acho muito boa a tua iniciativa mas antes de o fazeres, espera para ver se chove o suficiente para que tenhas água para as poderes regar pois não convém ter-se prejuízos e também ver o nosso trabalho a ir por água abaixo. No meu quintal gosto também de ter plantações mas caso isto não melhor, este ano não vou poder ter nada.

Já agora, o texto feito pela pessoa cujas fotos publicaste no post anterior ao meu, está fantástico! Todos devíamos pôr os olhos nisso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2018 às 21:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, é verdade! O Rio Caia por aqui está mesmo nas últimas. Nunca, mesmo em anos anteriores de seca o tinha visto assim, nesta altura. Mesmo as pessoas que têm as suas hortas e que possam ser regadas através do Rio ou de furos e poços não estão a contar plantar alguma coisa devido ao risco de se ficar sem água. É esperar para ver como será, se vem chuva suficiente ou não para aguentar as nascentes.
> Acho muito boa a tua iniciativa mas antes de o fazeres, espera para ver se chove o suficiente para que tenhas água para as poderes regar pois não convém ter-se prejuízos e também ver o nosso trabalho a ir por água abaixo. No meu quintal gosto também de ter plantações mas caso isto não melhor, este ano não vou poder ter nada.
> 
> Já agora, o texto feito pela pessoa cujas fotos publicaste no post anterior ao meu, está fantástico! Todos devíamos pôr os olhos nisso.



Sim eu por acaso já estou a ter isso em conta, o pomar será para colocar o sistema gota-a-gota, poupando ao máximo a água, pois agora para este ano ano são só 40 árvores, para o ano, se os poços estiverem em melhores níveis freáticos logo penso se vale a pena plantar mais 60 árvores, ficando assim com o área do terreno completo, em caso extemo, também posso pedir água dos poços, dos vizinhos, que não os utilizam, pois o meu pequeno vale da horta, tem mais de 15 poços, alguns com mais de 8 metros de diametro, daqueles que só de olhar até dá tonturas.


----------



## cepp1 (20 Fev 2018 às 16:44)

Ontem falei com um expert em matéria de água em Portugal e ele disse me que a maior parte da agua dos nossos aquiferos vinha do norte da Europa. Alguem tinha conhecimento? Será verdade?


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 16:47)

cepp1 disse:


> Ontem falei com um expert em matéria de água em Portugal e ele disse me que a maior parte da agua dos nossos aquiferos vinha do norte da Europa. Alguem tinha conhecimento? Será verdade?


Isso não me parece nada verdadeiro...


----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2018 às 17:04)

cepp1 disse:


> Ontem falei com um expert em matéria de água em Portugal e ele disse me que a maior parte da agua dos nossos aquiferos vinha do norte da Europa. Alguem tinha conhecimento? Será verdade?





Isso não me faz sentido nenhum...


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2018 às 21:04)

*Infografia: os números da seca*

A seca que persiste no território nacional está a condicionar as opções culturais dos agricultores e a situação agrava-se de dia para dia. De acordo com a Fenareg (Federação Nacional de Regantes de Portugal) o impacto será enorme, com redução de colheitas e menores rentabilidades. Custos que serão transferidos para a agroindústria e economia rural. Conheça os principais números nesta infografia que publicamos.








http://www.vidarural.pt/producao/infografia-os-numeros-da-seca/


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2018 às 22:31)

cepp1 disse:


> Ontem falei com um expert em matéria de água em Portugal e ele disse me que a maior parte da agua dos nossos aquiferos vinha do norte da Europa. Alguem tinha conhecimento? Será verdade?



Se os aquíferos viessem do Norte da Europa, estavam todos secos, os espanhóis ficavam com tudo.  Aliás, os aquíferos aqui no Algarve, cada vez mais entra é a água salgada, logo, isso não faz o mínimo sentido. 


http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...ecimento-publico-todo-o-ano-mas-pede-poupanca


----------



## camrov8 (21 Fev 2018 às 00:06)

cepp1 disse:


> Ontem falei com um expert em matéria de água em Portugal e ele disse me que a maior parte da agua dos nossos aquiferos vinha do norte da Europa. Alguem tinha conhecimento? Será verdade?


acho estranho teriam de passar pelos Pirenéus isso seria muita água para pouco espaço, a natureza segue sempre o caminho de menor esforço, ou queria referir-se a outra coisa pois mesmo não sendo expert não sei como tal seria possivel.


----------



## kikofra (21 Fev 2018 às 08:52)

cepp1 disse:


> Ontem falei com um expert em matéria de água em Portugal e ele disse me que a maior parte da agua dos nossos aquiferos vinha do norte da Europa. Alguem tinha conhecimento? Será verdade?


Acho que nao faz sentido:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Fev 2018 às 09:00)

Será que agora cai a ficha a quem ainda não aceitava esta situação?
Vão continuar a dizer que é alarmismo? Pessimismo?


----------



## frederico (21 Fev 2018 às 09:02)

Situacao miseravel devido ao acumular de anos secos.

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/se...ancia_clima/balancehidrico/bhboldec201804.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2018 às 13:18)

http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...u-medidas-para-mitigar-efeitos-da-seca-272169

Está tudo feito, no problem. Numa situação de seca, estar investir mais de 90 mil hectares em regadio é fabuloso. Será que o governo sabe de onde vem a água para o regadio?


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Fev 2018 às 13:26)

alguém, sabe onde encontro o boletim da seca que foi hoje divulgado?


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 13:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...u-medidas-para-mitigar-efeitos-da-seca-272169
> 
> Está tudo feito, no problem. Numa situação de seca, estar investir mais de 90 mil hectares em regadio é fabuloso. Será que o governo sabe de onde vem a água para o regadio?


Mas é hoje que se previne as secas de amanhã...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Fev 2018 às 16:29)

*Seca. Animais e culturas em risco no Alentejo*
*RTP*
21 Fev, 2018, 13:39
*O Alentejo é uma das regiões do país onde a seca mais se faz sentir. Os agricultores sentem dificuldades sobretudo em dar de beber aos animais e em regar culturas. Os poços estão a secar e muitos produtores já têm de comprar diariamente alimentos para os seus animais.*

A repórter da RTP, Teresa Marques, falou com um produtor agrícola, António Perdigão, cuja barragem privada está a 10 por cento da capacidade.

"A falta de água é um dos principais dramas", reconhece o agricultor. Por essa razão, "há pouca pastagem e grande parte dos agricultores já esgotaram os alimentos conservados que tinham para dar aos seus animais".

Também a "produção deste ano já está comprometida, nomeadamente dos cereais", mesmo para aqueles que "ainda conseguem regar alguma coisa".

A falta de chuva está ainda a esgotar os lençóis freáticos e muitos poços já secaram, o que irá implicar uma gestão rigorosa de água nos meses mais quentes, refere ainda António Perdigão.

O Governo deveria fazer face a esta "situação calamitosa", defende este produtor agrícola. Deveria declarar a situação de "calamidade pública", para aceder a fundos comunitários, e "agilizar o licenciamento para novas captações de água".
 Vídeo


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2018 às 23:55)

A chuva que promete vir já vem tarde, não de dar para resolver a situação... Mas pode ditar se vamos ter um Verão verdadeiramente trágico ou apenas mau...


----------



## Trinity (23 Fev 2018 às 13:15)

srr disse:


> *Poluição no rio Tejo: Amostras na Celtejo só à quarta tentativa e com três inspectores em permanência;*
> *http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/econ...ntativa-e-com-tres-inspectores-em-permanencia*



Já passaram quase 3 semanas e essa notícia levou-me a várias reflexões que escrevo aqui para analisarem e discutirem:

1 - O Ministério do ambiente e a respectiva inspecção fazem medições que falham e depois pedem apoio vigilante da GNR, e no final dão a entender por meias palavras que até essa amostra vigiada falhou?
2 - Se a amostra vigiada pela GNR falhou, o que se passou ? Ou o equipamento "falhou", que coincidência, ou a GNR não vigiou, que coincidência. Mas ninguém se acusa nem acusa.
3 -  Sendo a) o Tejo um rio essencial para Portugal e que abastece de água milhões de pessoas na grande Lisboa por exemplo, b) cujas águas até servem para arrefecer uma central nuclear no seu trajecto, c) e existindo queixas da poluição e espuma há muitos anos, não acham muito estranho só agora o Ministério do ambiente ter resolvido fazer análises?


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 13:36)

Trinity disse:


> Já passaram quase 3 semanas e essa notícia levou-me a várias reflexões que escrevo aqui para analisarem e discutirem:
> 
> 1 - O Ministério do ambiente e a respectiva inspecção fazem medições que falham e depois pedem apoio vigilante da GNR, e no final dão a entender por meias palavras que até essa amostra vigiada falhou?
> 2 - Se a amostra vigiada pela GNR falhou, o que se passou ? Ou o equipamento "falhou", que coincidência, ou a GNR não vigiou, que coincidência. Mas ninguém se acusa nem acusa.
> 3 -  Sendo a) o Tejo um rio essencial para Portugal e que abastece de água milhões de pessoas na grande Lisboa por exemplo, b) cujas águas até servem para arrefecer uma central nuclear no seu trajecto, c) e existindo queixas da poluição e espuma há muitos anos, não acham muito estranho só agora o Ministério do ambiente ter resolvido fazer análises?


E penso que isso tudo até está agora a ser investigado e em segredo de justiça...


----------



## Trinity (23 Fev 2018 às 14:33)

Isso é outro pormenor espectacular, pelos vistos nunca ninguém fez análises nos últimos anos apesar dos problemas serem conhecidos há muito tempo, como agora por coincidência, mais uma, até há segredo de justiça que impede divulgação dos resultados apesar da própria empresa investigada defender a sua divulgação.
Volto a questionar, pelo menos desde 2015 que lia queixas no facebook sobre a espuma no Tejo, se não estou em erro a certa altura talvez em 2016 até foi tema de um programa da RTP, o 6ª às 9, e só agora o Ministério do Ambiente manda fazer análises e por uma coincidência incrível as mesmas falham? 
Será que podemos confiar na água que bebemos?


----------



## JCARL (23 Fev 2018 às 15:17)

A culpa é dos Lagostins, e com um bocadinho de sorte da ameijoa filipina


----------



## criz0r (23 Fev 2018 às 15:20)

Ontem, aproveitei para ir até Belver tratar de alguns assuntos e tive a oportunidade de ver com os meus próprios olhos a situação actual do Rio Tejo.
Na zona da Barragem de Belver, verifiquei um um caudal significativo sendo que, muitas das rochas que normalmente estão situadas a meio do rio, entre o Alamal e a Ponte de Belver estavam quase submersas. No que diz respeito à poluição, efectivamente já não se vislumbram vestígios de espuma sequer nem cheiro a químicos, mas é notória a tonalidade castanho escuro da água, principalmente na Praia fluvial da Ortiga. Portanto, quando se fala abertamente sobre se o problema da poluição no rio está resolvido é puramente "tanga". As coisas não se vão resolver, por simplesmente enviar meia dúzia de profissionais retirar a espuma que está ao de cima, os sedimentos estão e irão lá ficar submersos durante algum tempo até que as correntes por acção natural acabem por "limpar". 

Outro assunto igualmente grave, que entretanto reparei durante a viagem é a Barragem de Montargil. Quem conhece bem aquela zona e se recorda da capacidade de armazenamento daquela albufeira, fica estupefacto e de boca aberta como eu fiquei quando a vi ontem. É absolutamente fulcral que nos próximos tempos chova qualquer coisa decente, porque tendo em conta a importância desta Barragem para o Canal do Sorraia é extremamente grave se isso não acontecer.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Fev 2018 às 15:35)

criz0r disse:


> Ontem, aproveitei para ir até Belver tratar de alguns assuntos e tive a oportunidade de ver com os meus próprios olhos a situação actual do Rio Tejo.
> Na zona da Barragem de Belver, verifiquei um um caudal significativo sendo que, muitas das rochas que normalmente estão situadas a meio do rio, entre o Alamal e a Ponte de Belver estavam quase submersas. No que diz respeito à poluição, efectivamente já não se vislumbram vestígios de espuma sequer nem cheiro a químicos, mas é notória a tonalidade castanho escuro da água, principalmente na Praia fluvial da Ortiga. Portanto, quando se fala abertamente sobre se o problema da poluição no rio está resolvido é puramente "tanga". As coisas não se vão resolver, por simplesmente enviar meia dúzia de profissionais retirar a espuma que está ao de cima, os sedimentos estão e irão lá ficar submersos durante algum tempo até que as correntes por acção natural acabem por "limpar".
> 
> Outro assunto igualmente grave, que entretanto reparei durante a viagem é a Barragem de Montargil. Quem conhece bem aquela zona e se recorda da capacidade de armazenamento daquela albufeira, fica estupefacto e de boca aberta como eu fiquei quando a vi ontem. É absolutamente fulcral que nos próximos tempos chova qualquer coisa decente, porque tendo em conta a importância desta Barragem para o Canal do Sorraia é extremamente grave se isso não acontecer.



Sim bem verdade, eu sou desta zonas perto da Barragem de Montargil e fico sempre triste ao vê-la só com aquela capacidade, mas esta não é a pior, a pior é a do maranhão que praticamente já não existe, muitos agricultores da zona só irão poder semear cerca de 40%, o que é muito pouco já.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 15:37)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Sim bem verdade, eu sou desta zonas perto da Barragem de Montargil e fico sempre triste ao vê-la só com aquela capacidade, mas esta não é a pior, a pior é a do maranhão que praticamente já não existe, muitos agricultores da zona só irão poder semear cerca de 40%, o que é muito pouco já.


Hoje a RTP1 passou uma reportagem sobre a Barragem do Maranhão no jornal das 13h. Praticamente não tem água...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Fev 2018 às 15:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje a RTP1 passou uma reportagem sobre a Barragem do Maranhão no jornal das 13h. Praticamente não tem água...



Por isso esta chuva que ai vêm finalmente vai ser muito boa.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2018 às 15:47)

As barragens estão todas na mesma, apenas fui à do Maranhão uma vez e estava na capacidade máxima, nem imagino como estará agora. Provavelmente já nem chega a local onde estive, no Clube Náutico. Estão todas a ter níveis baixos históricos como também é o caso aqui da Barragem do Caia onde começou a aparecer uma ponte da antiga estrada que ligava Sta Eulália a Campo Maior, essa ponte não era visível desde que a barragem foi construída, ou seja, 50 anos. 
Apareceu nas notícias e tudo:





Vamos ver, se o mês de Março ajuda um pouco também na situação das barragens.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Fev 2018 às 21:33)

*Seca: Agricultores do norte do Vale do Tejo enfrentam pluviosidade "preocupantemente" baixa*

Os produtores do norte do Vale do Tejo estão a adotar sistemas mais eficientes de rega e variedades de culturas de ciclo mais curto para enfrentar a escassez de água num ano em que a pluviosidade está "preocupantemente" abaixo da média.

Mário Antunes, vice-presidente da Agrotejo - União Agrícola do Norte do Vale do Tejo, disse à Lusa que a zona, que se estende de Abrantes a Almeirim (no distrito de Santarém), tem uma média anual de 800 milímetros de pluviosidade e este ano está com 200 milímetros, situação já de si preocupante, mas a que acresce o facto de 2017 e 2016 terem ficado igualmente abaixo dessa média (500 e 600 milímetros, respetivamente).

"Se compararmos os dados dos últimos 10 anos com o que tem acontecido nos últimos dois, três anos, estamos claramente num período de decréscimo da pluviosidade anual, [o que] nos deixa apreensivos relativamente aos recursos hídricos subterrâneos disponíveis para o setor agrícola", declarou.

Mário Antunes afirmou que, às medidas que os agricultores da região estão a adotar desde há quatro anos, de monitorização dos sistemas de rega e medição dos níveis de humidade para uso da água estritamente necessária, com acompanhamento da Agrotejo e da Agromais, é necessário juntar outras, nomeadamente ao nível da retenção de água.


Abrangendo uma área de cerca de 100.000 hectares, 10.000 dos quais de regadio (beneficiando da proximidade do Tejo), 99% da produção da região direciona-se ao mercado, com grande relevância para o milho (é a principal produtora a nível nacional) e as hortícolas.

Mário Antunes afirmou que nos 30.000 hectares que se situam no bairro - dependentes do recurso a águas subterrâneas e mais destinados aos cereais, como o trigo e a cevada - este ano muitos agricultores optaram por não instalar culturas e que na zona de charneca, vocacionada para a floresta e a pastagem, se registou a morte de muitas árvores, como sobreiros e pinheiros.

https://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/sec...viosidade-preocupantemente-baixa-9140928.html


----------



## frederico (24 Fev 2018 às 11:56)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Sim bem verdade, eu sou desta zonas perto da Barragem de Montargil e fico sempre triste ao vê-la só com aquela capacidade, mas esta não é a pior, a pior é a do maranhão que praticamente já não existe, muitos agricultores da zona só irão poder semear cerca de 40%, o que é muito pouco já.



Passei ha uns meses em Montargil nunca a tinha visto tao baixa, so de pensar que nao ha muito tempo estava cheia. 

Para se ter bem nocao da seca, apanha uma zona de precipitacoes medias acima dos 600/700 mm anuais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2018 às 13:49)

Boa tarde a todos! Gostava de ouvir opiniões acerca do futuro impacto nas barragens e rios da precipitação prevista para as próximas semana e meia pelo menos. Já vi previsões de mais ou menos 200mm a norte e centro e no sul entre 100mm a 150mm. Muito obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2018 às 14:09)

*Agricultores e empresários propõem ‘novo Alqueva’ no Ribatejo*
Revista de Imprensa JE
10:36

*O investimento ronda os 4,5 mil milhões de euros, mas deverá gerar uma aposta dos privados da ordem dos 5 mil milhões de euros. A obra pode avançar arrancar a curto prazo com a construção do açude de Valada e de dois blocos de rega. Capoulas Santos já tem conhecimento da iniciativa.*

“Jorge, é possível fazermos Alqueva no Ribatejo?”, perguntou o empresário Manuel Campilho ao especialista em planeamento hidráulico Jorge Froes, quando se deparou com escassez de água na sua Quinta da Lagoalva, em Alpiarça. A resposta foi: “Não só é possível, como é absolutamente indispensável, se quisermos continuar a ter disponibilidade de água em quantidade suficiente para manter viva a atividade agrícola de toda esta região”.

A história é relatada na edição deste sábado, 24 de fevereiro, do “Expresso”, que conta que o projeto por enquanto se designa Projeto Tejo — Aproveitamento Hidráulico de Fins Múltiplos do Tejo e Oeste e foi lançado oficialmente esta semana perante o secretário de Estado da Agricultura, Luís Vieira, o ex-ministro da Economia Augusto Mateus, entre outras figuras ligadas ao setor.

O investimento ronda os 4,5 mil milhões de euros – 1,99 mil milhões de euros para barragens, açudes, estações elevatórias e adutoras; 2,09 mil milhões de euros para estações elevatórias e redes de rega e 420 milhões de euros para drenagem, viário, elétrico, etc.-, mas pode gerar uma aposta dos privados da ordem dos 5 mil milhões de euros, de acordo com a mesma publicação.

Apesar de faltarem encontros com Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa e o ministério da Agricultura, a obra pode avançar arrancar a curto prazo com a construção do açude de Valada e de dois blocos de rega.

* http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...arios-propoem-novo-alqueva-no-ribatejo-273711*


----------



## MSantos (24 Fev 2018 às 14:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! Gostava de ouvir opiniões acerca do futuro impacto nas barragens e rios da precipitação prevista para as próximas semana e meia pelo menos. Já vi previsões de mais ou menos 200mm a norte e centro e no sul entre 100mm a 150mm. Muito obrigado!



Vai minimizar o problema da seca... Mas não vai dar para o resolver. Precipitação torrencial não substitui um regime de chuvas mais equilibrado.

O ideal era termos uns 200mm em Março mais uns 200 em Abril e uns 150 em Maio, sem ser demasiado torrencial, chuva bem distribuída ao longo dos meses.

Mas veremos o que vem...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2018 às 14:50)

MSantos disse:


> Vai minimizar o problema da seca... Mas não vai dar para o resolver. Precipitação torrencial não substitui um regime de chuvas mais equilibrado.
> 
> O ideal era termos uns 200mm em Março mais uns 200 em Abril e uns 150 em Maio, sem ser demasiado torrencial, chuva bem distribuída ao longo dos meses.
> 
> Mas veremos o que vem...


Pois eu acredito de só minimize a seca... os modelos já mostram a chuva a continuar acima das 240 horas, pode ser se a coisa equilibre um pouco. Obrigado!


----------



## Super Trovoada (25 Fev 2018 às 12:02)

Em Lisboa tenho vindo a reparar na cor do Tejo ao longo das semanas desde o princípio do ano. Reparei que há dias em que a água está castanha como se tivesse lama e noutros em que está completamente transparente e azul-esverdeada (como está agora). Acham que estas mudanças têm que ver com os casos de poluição mais a norte?


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2018 às 12:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Agricultores e empresários propõem ‘novo Alqueva’ no Ribatejo*
> Revista de Imprensa JE
> 10:36
> 
> ...



Eu por acaso vi a reportagem na íntegra, que deu ontem na SIC, e nem sei  o que pensar, mas á primeira vista achei uma coisa muito exagerada.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Fev 2018 às 13:37)

não querendo parecer mal ou ofender é mais do mesmo, toda a gente neste país parece ser especialista em tudo. por vontade dos agricultores represava-se os rios sem deixar passar gota que isso de irem para o mar é um desperdício se podemos irrigar uma zona árida e carregar de adubo em que metade para nos aquíferos,


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 14:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu por acaso vi a reportagem na íntegra, que deu ontem na SIC, e nem sei  o que pensar, mas á primeira vista achei uma coisa muito exagerada.


Meu caro Pedro, eu já fui contra as barragens mas hoje vejo que era um ignorante. Há espaço para tudo, mas de facto vivemos tempos de emergência. O nosso país vai estar cada vez mais vulnerável a períodos cada vez mais frequentes e prolongados de seca. Não sei se a estratégia passa só por mais barragens ou aumentar a capacidade das que já existem, mas alguma coisa tem de se fazer...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2018 às 19:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Meu caro Pedro, eu já fui contra as barragens mas hoje vejo que era um ignorante. Há espaço para tudo, mas de facto vivemos tempos de emergência. O nosso país vai estar cada vez mais vulnerável a períodos cada vez mais frequentes e prolongados de seca. Não sei se a estratégia passa só por mais barragens ou aumentar a capacidade das que já existem, mas alguma coisa tem de se fazer...



Eu com o meu comentário em cima, não quis dizer de modo algum, que era contra a construção de barragens, aliás todos nós sabemos que elas são muito importantes para consumo humano, e para a agricultura, e logo aí ve-se o que se passa no alqueva, se não fosse construído o maior lago artificial da Europa, e com a seca que estamos a viver, seria certamente uma desgraça, e nem se conseguiria praticar agricultura de elvada escala.

Eu só disse que me parecia para já um pouco exagerada, pois ainda não existe muitos detalhes acerca desse projecto para a zona do Tejo e sua envolvente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2018 às 19:53)

Ainda a chuva não chegou e já causou alguns danos, em pequenas valas/ribeiras.

"Arrastão" de terra, cinza e restos de árvores na Senhora de Assedasse... Erosão ao mais alto nível no Alto Mondego.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 20:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ainda a chuva não chegou e já causou alguns danos, em pequenas valas/ribeiras.
> 
> "Arrastão" de terra, cinza e restos de árvores na Senhora de Assedasse... Erosão ao mais alto nível no Alto Mondego.


Imagino o que será com a chuva a sério que aí vem...


----------



## srr (25 Fev 2018 às 20:08)

Mas se não choveu, o que provocou o arrastão ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2018 às 20:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Imagino o que será com a chuva a sério que aí vem...



É bem verdade, mas este "arrastão", tem ali um dedo do Homem, pois pelo aspecto das valas praticamente nuas, sem qualquer tipo de vegetação, e nota-se bem que as valas foram mexidas á muito pouco tempo por uma máquina retroescavadora, e é claro, que a água quando não encontra obstáculos pra lhe quebrar a sua força, ela alcança uma velocidade incrível, eu falo que já tenho isto por exeperiencia, quando o meu vizinho decidi afundar a vala que separa ambos os terrenos em mais de 1 metro de profundidade, resultado, foram muittas toneladas da minha enconsta, que se perderam já á 4 anos. 
E das dua uma, ou as terras também não estavam perfeitamente consolidadas, ou então podiam ter tentado alterar o percurso da vala, até chegar ali á confluencia, ás vezes fazem isto para ficarem com mais terra para cultivar, mas claro não pensam em mais nada, e depois ainda se admiram.

E o que fiz foi fazer terraços em contorno da encosta de modo a plantar lá árvores como salgueiros, choupos, e tantas outras espécies lá estão em cerca de 20 metros de encosta, com 2 terraços em todo o comprimento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2018 às 13:20)

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...vai-faltar-agua-nas-torneiras-dos-portugueses

Alguém avise o ministro, que vem aí é enxurradas.


----------



## efcm (26 Fev 2018 às 15:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Imagino o que será com a chuva a sério que aí vem...


Os vídeos não dão...


----------



## srr (26 Fev 2018 às 18:48)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10213509022094989&id=1084613654

Algo de anormal e estranho se passa no tejo..alguem sabe se rebentou uma comporta?


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2018 às 18:51)

srr disse:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10213509022094989&id=1084613654
> 
> Algo de anormal e estranho se passa no tejo..alguem sabe se rebentou uma comporta?


Talvez devido ao degelo nas serras espanholas, não sei...
É o que me ocorre neste momento...


----------



## fog (26 Fev 2018 às 19:01)

srr disse:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10213509022094989&id=1084613654
> 
> Algo de anormal e estranho se passa no tejo..alguem sabe se rebentou uma comporta?



Que nota de estranho, pode concretizar?


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2018 às 19:01)

@srr  sinceramente das duas uma, ou é para "serenar" os ânimos em relação à Empresa que bem conhecemos, ou então uma preparação para a quantidade absurda de água que se avizinha. Ainda ontem à noite, fui dar uma volta pela Barragem de Belver e estava a descarregar bem, presumo que o Fratel esteja a fazer o mesmo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 19:14)

criz0r disse:


> @srr  sinceramente das duas uma, ou é para "serenar" os ânimos em relação à Empresa que bem conhecemos, ou então uma preparação para a quantidade absurda de água que se avizinha. Ainda ontem à noite, fui dar uma volta pela Barragem de Belver e estava a descarregar bem, presumo que o Fratel esteja a fazer o mesmo.


Deve ser para se prepararem para a precipitação brutal que aí vem...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2018 às 19:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Deve ser para se prepararem para a precipitação brutal que aí vem...


Sim, é provável. Para além da neve que há nas montanhas espanholas, os próximos tempos prometem aumentar bastante os caudais dos afluentes. Só aqueles que nascem no Sistema central com os mais de 500mm previstos naquela zona devem trazer grande brutidade de água...Tem de se prevenir.


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2018 às 19:35)

@luismeteo3 sim, provavelmente será isso. Estranhei ontem, ver a Barragem de Belver a descarregar daquela maneira.


----------



## srr (26 Fev 2018 às 19:42)

E porque está Torrente tipo cheia, ainda não choveu , as barragens estão com capacidade de encaixe.

No passado não existe este historial, "preventivo"


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2018 às 19:42)

*Portugal tem uma das pegadas hídricas mais elevadas entre 140 países
*
Portugal tem uma das "pegadas hídricas" mais elevadas por habitante, ocupando a sexta posição entre 140 países, uma situação principalmente causada por um sector agrícola "pouco eficiente", segundo um relatório hoje divulgado pela WWF.

Estima-se que em Portugal a utilização de água seja aproximadamente de 52 metros cúbico por pessoa por ano, variando a capitação diária regional entre cerca de 130 litros (nos Açores) e mais de 290 litros (no Algarve). Mas, se se acrescentar a este consumo pessoal, toda a água utilizada nos bens consumidos, desde a agricultura à energia, chega-se à conclusão que cada português é responsável pela utilização de 2.264 metros cúbicos por ano.

Mais de 80 por cento desse valor diz respeito ao consumo de bens agrícolas, e mais de metade corresponde à importação de bens para consumo - ou seja, 54 por cento da pegada hídrica em Portugal é externa.


Este consumo coloca Portugal na sexta posição (num conjunto de 140 países analisados) entre os que apresentam uma pegada hídrica mais elevada por habitante. A pegada hídrica de um país é, assim, o volume total de água usado globalmente para produzir os bens e serviços consumidos pelos seus habitantes, tanto em território nacional como no estrangeiro, no caso dos bens importados.

Entre os seis países que têm a mais elevada pegada hídrica estão cinco da região Mediterrânica: Grécia, Itália,Espanha e Chipre, além de Portugal.

O estudo conclui que "a elevada pegada hídrica portuguesa se deve à pouca eficiência do sector agrícola nacional, à dependência dos bens agrícolas que importamos, principalmente de Espanha, e às diferenças geográficas internas, com problemas de escassez de água a sul, em particular na bacia do Guadiana".

https://www.publico.pt/2010/02/26/s...dricas-mais-elevadas-entre-140-paises-1424606

*O sal vai subindo pelo Tejo*

Agricultores da Lezíria estão preocupados com o Tejo e defendem nova barragem na Beira Baixa

A Lezíria Grande de Vila Franca de Xira é uma das regiões agrícolas mais férteis do país, assegurando uma parte muito significativa das produções nacionais de arroz, de tomate e de milho. Nos seus 13 mil hectares actuam cerca de 300 empresas que geram perto de 2000 postos de trabalho e movimentam 60 milhões de euros por ano. Mas toda esta actividade, hoje muito modernizada, está também totalmente dependente da qualidade da água do Tejo.

O sistema de regadio da Lezíria Grande baseia-se em três grandes estações elevatórias que captam água no Tejo e promovem, depois, a sua distribuição por uma rede de centenas de quilómetros de condutas.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/02/26/sociedade/noticia/o-sal-vai-subindo-pelo-tejo-1804323


----------



## srr (26 Fev 2018 às 19:43)

Repararem na quantidade de gente que acha isto muito estranho ;

https://www.facebook.com/arlindoman...X5I6g7gRe556J0tQdWP9eoTC4&fref=nf&pnref=story

Alcantara , está a menos de 50% ;
*Agua embalsada a 19-02-2018:* * 1477 hm3* (46.74%)


----------



## dahon (26 Fev 2018 às 19:55)

srr disse:


> Repararem na quantidade de gente que acha isto muito estranho ;
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/arlindoman...X5I6g7gRe556J0tQdWP9eoTC4&fref=nf&pnref=story
> 
> ...



Isto deve-se ao facto de a barragem de Alcântara(Espanha) ter produzido à capacidade máxima durante algumas horas desde ontem. Provavelmente a antecipar as chuvas previstas para os próximos dias.







E como podem ver quando produz à capacidade máxima o caudal de entrada na barragem de Fratel são 1000m3/s o que é um caudal enorme. E sendo que Fratel já está a 89% da capacidade é obrigado também a fazer descargas.

Edit: Até já me estava a esquecer, a barragem do Fratel é de fio de água portanto não tem grandes hipóteses de controlar um caudal destes.


----------



## srr (26 Fev 2018 às 20:04)

Então tudo isso prova que á má Gestão dos recursos hídricos e dos caudais minimos - Ontem o Tejo estava quase SECO, as 17h00 .

A fauna e Flora, precisa de caudais constantes, não de comportas ora Serradas ou abertas a 1000 á hora.

Coitado do Tejo, entregue aos interesses económicos.

Vamos pagar isto tudo a um preço muito caro.

Raramente a gestão do Tejo Quer saber das previsões de muita ou pouca chuva.

Porque Ontem e Hoje ???????????
Para diluir descargas poluentes por encomenda.


----------



## dahon (26 Fev 2018 às 20:17)

srr disse:


> Então tudo isso prova que á má Gestão dos recursos hídricos e dos caudais minimos - Ontem o Tejo estava quase SECO, as 17h00 .
> 
> A fauna e Flora, precisa de caudais constantes, não de comportas ora Serradas ou abertas a 1000 á hora.
> 
> ...



Pelo que sei a Central de Alcântara não tem produzido ou se produz é muito abaixo do normal devido à seca. Por isso o caudal que tem deixado passar é o mínimo acordado. Agora tendo em conta a chuva que está prevista, voltou a produzir. O problema é que quando produz ao máximo o caudal de saída é quase 1000m3/s.


----------



## dahon (26 Fev 2018 às 20:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Portugal tem uma das pegadas hídricas mais elevadas entre 140 países
> *
> Portugal tem uma das "pegadas hídricas" mais elevadas por habitante, ocupando a sexta posição entre 140 países, uma situação principalmente causada por um sector agrícola "pouco eficiente", segundo um relatório hoje divulgado pela WWF.
> 
> ...



E depois os agricultores ainda querem que se faça mais uma barragem no Tejo para a irrigação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2018 às 21:06)

dahon disse:


> E depois os agricultores ainda querem que se faça mais uma barragem no Tejo para a irrigação.



Quer estejamos ou não a atravessar um período crítico de seca, a água deveria de ser sempre racionada, de modo a não desperdiçar água, pois quantas e quantas vezes não vemos os terrenos agricolas em pleno verão completamente alagado, que até escorre para as valas.


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2018 às 21:45)

srr disse:


> Então tudo isso prova que á má Gestão dos recursos hídricos e dos caudais minimos - Ontem o Tejo estava quase SECO, as 17h00 .
> 
> A fauna e Flora, precisa de caudais constantes, não de comportas ora Serradas ou abertas a 1000 á hora.
> 
> ...



Concordo que em termos de fauna e flora, as "descargas" das últimas horas não sejam boas. Mas vamos pôr isto noutro ponto de vista.
As grandes albufeiras espanholas têm como principal função, além do abastecimento, a produção de electricidade.
Nos últimos meses, as albufeiras do Douro e do Tejo têm sido "poupadas" à produção eléctrica devido à seca. E ninguém vai arriscar produzir electricidade, a partir da água, quando se está em seca e a previsão de chuva não for certa. Seria imprudente! Por isso só ontem, e já perto do inicio das chuvas, é que Espanha começou a dar ênfase à produção hídrica.
Além disso, tanto ontem como hoje há muito espaço na rede eléctrica para a entrada de energia hídrica, algo que nos próximos dias não vai acontecer. Porque a eólica tem prioridade, e nos próximos dias o que não vai faltar é vento.


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2018 às 23:08)

AnDré disse:


> Concordo que em termos de fauna e flora, as "descargas" das últimas horas não sejam boas. Mas vamos pôr isto noutro ponto de vista.
> As grandes albufeiras espanholas têm como principal função, além do abastecimento, a produção de electricidade.
> Nos últimos meses, as albufeiras do Douro e do Tejo têm sido "poupadas" à produção eléctrica devido à seca. E ninguém vai arriscar produzir electricidade, a partir da água, quando se está em seca e a previsão de chuva não for certa. Seria imprudente! Por isso só ontem, e já perto do inicio das chuvas, é que Espanha começou a dar ênfase à produção hídrica.
> Além disso, tanto ontem como hoje há muito espaço na rede eléctrica para a entrada de energia hídrica, algo que nos próximos dias não vai acontecer. Porque a eólica tem prioridade, e nos próximos dias o que não vai faltar é vento.



André sff, leva estes posts todos sobre as descargas das barragens do Tejo para o tópico apropriado! 

Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2018


----------



## srr (26 Fev 2018 às 23:46)

A barragem de Cedillo na fronteira de Espanha descarregou, com as barragens da Estremadura espanhola a 47%, quando em 2017 estavam a 67% da capacidade de armazenamento, em 1 dia e 7 horas, 22 hm3 de água, o triplo (3x) dos 7 hm3 de caudal mínimo que Espanha está obrigada a enviar numa semana.
Será uma descarga para ganhar capacidade de armazenamento de água, considerando a elevada precipitação prevista para esta semana, uma vez que a barragem de Cedillo se encontrava com o armazenamento de água a 94% da sua capacidade?
Ou será mais um mistério da poluição?


----------



## srr (26 Fev 2018 às 23:58)

https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior...vai-solicitar-declaracao-de-seca-9146423.html


----------



## dahon (27 Fev 2018 às 01:01)

srr disse:


> A barragem de Cedillo na fronteira de Espanha descarregou, com as barragens da Estremadura espanhola a 47%, quando em 2017 estavam a 67% da capacidade de armazenamento, em 1 dia e 7 horas, 22 hm3 de água, o triplo (3x) dos 7 hm3 de caudal mínimo que Espanha está obrigada a enviar numa semana.
> Será uma descarga para ganhar capacidade de armazenamento de água, considerando a elevada precipitação prevista para esta semana, uma vez que a barragem de Cedillo se encontrava com o armazenamento de água a 94% da sua capacidade?
> Ou será mais um mistério da poluição?



A partir do momento que a central de Alcântara produz à capacidade máxima todas as barragens a montante tem que fazer "descargas". Como já foi referido anteriormente o caudal de saída é considerável. Além disso as barragens do Tejo a jusante de Alcântara são todas de Fio de Água o que quer dizer que tem pouca capacidade de armazenamento(por isso é que Cedillo e Fratel então a 90%), logo o controlo do caudal é limitado. Como referiu o André não é uma questão de criar capacidade de encaixa, até porque já existe e até demais, mas sim tendo em conta a chuva prevista ser possível retomar a produção de energia eléctrica.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2018 às 14:39)

Rio Mondego, hoje na zona da praia fluvial dos Palheiros e Zorro, a jusante de Coimbra. 





Foto de Notícias de Coimbra


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2018 às 21:59)




----------



## slbgdt (28 Fev 2018 às 01:41)

dahon disse:


> A partir do momento que a central de Alcântara produz à capacidade máxima todas as barragens a montante tem que fazer "descargas". Como já foi referido anteriormente o caudal de saída é considerável. Além disso as barragens do Tejo a jusante de Alcântara são todas de Fio de Água o que quer dizer que tem pouca capacidade de armazenamento(por isso é que Cedillo e Fratel então a 90%), logo o controlo do caudal é limitado. Como referiu o André não é uma questão de criar capacidade de encaixa, até porque já existe e até demais, mas sim tendo em conta a chuva prevista ser possível retomar a produção de energia eléctrica.



Mesmo em Portugal só a Caniçada trabalhou ao máximo para criar capacidade.
O Alto Lindoso também está a trabalhar bem, mas como é o único tampão do Lima é normal


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 09:16)

*Seca só acaba se chover acima da média em março e abril*

Chuva veio para ficar, pelo menos até domingo. Mas ainda não chega. 21 barragens estão abaixo dos 40% da sua capacidade

A chuva chegou, finalmente, nos últimos três dias de fevereiro e, ao que parece, vai durar pelo menos até ao próximo fim de semana. Mas ainda não chega. Mesmo que esta precipitação alivie pontualmente o problema da secura dos solos, "ela ainda não é suficiente para acabar com a situação de seca no território do continente", adianta ao DN a meteorologista Vanda Cabrinha, do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA). Para que a seca termine, adianta a especialista, "é necessário termos precipitação acima da média durante os meses de março e abril". Já na Madeira, a passagem, ontem da tempestade Emma causou o cancelamento de voos e encerramento de algumas escolas.

Para os próximos dias as previsões do IPMA apontam para a continuação de tempo favorável à ocorrência de precipitação. Como amanhã, por exemplo, em que o céu estará geralmente muito nublado, com aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e de granizo, que vão diminuir a partir da tarde na região Sul. Na Serra da Estrela a precipitação será de neve, que descerá gradualmente para os 800 metros de altitude nas regiões Norte e Centro, no território continental a partir do final da tarde. Estas mesmas condições vão manter-se sensivelmente idênticas nos dias seguintes, pelo menos até domingo, prevendo-se um aumento da temperatura mínima no sábado, mas com a continuação do regime de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, que poderão ser de neve nas terras altas do centro do país.






Já ontem as condições meteorológicas foram de precipitação, com aguaceiros fortes e queda de neve acima dos 600 metros na região norte, a que se juntaram ainda ventos e agitação marítima fortes, condições meteorológicas que acabaram por estar na origem de cerca de 500 ocorrências no território continental, com quedas de árvores e corte de vias devido à neve que caiu no norte e no centro do país. Nos distritos de Viseu, Bragança e Vila Real, justamente por causa da neve, muitas escolas estiveram ontem encerradas. E, em Bragança, pelo menos 12 viaturas ficaram danificadas quando as proteções dos estacionamentos de duas superfícies comerciais desabaram sob o peso da neve.

Já na Madeira, que estava em aviso amarelo - e vermelho na costa norte - para a agitação marítima e o ventos fortes, houve aulas suspensas na tarde ontem nas escolas da freguesia do Curral das Freiras e nas do concelho de São Vicente, devido ao agravamento do estado do tempo. Também no concelho de Câmara de Lobos, uma turma foi retirada de um infantário no município da Ribeira Brava, na zona oeste da ilha, devido a infiltrações na sala de aula.

Tanto nas ilhas como no continente, as condições para a ocorrência de precipitação vão manter-se nos próximos dias, mas para haver efeito, nomeadamente no território continental, na diminuição da seca é preciso que a chuva continue para além de domingo.

"A precipitação média para o mês de março é de 61 milímetros [mm] mas para deixarmos de estar em seca era preciso que fosse cerca do dobro neste mês, com a precipitação distribuída ao longo das semanas, e por todo o território continental, e que em abril também chovesse pelo menos a média, que é de 78,9 mm", adianta Vanda Cabrinha.

No seu último boletim sobre a seca, com a data de 15 de Fevereiro, o IPMA registou um "agravamento da intensidade da situação de seca em relação ao final de janeiro". A precipitação entre 1 e 15 de fevereiro (17,6 mm) correspondeu apenas a 35% do valor médio para aquela quinzena. Na distribuição geográfica, estes valores em relação à média andaram entre os 2%, em Castelo Branco, e os 96%, em Aveiro.

A repercussão no índice de água no solo foi naturalmente de agravamento em relação 31 de janeiro, em particular nas regiões a sul do Tejo, onde a percentagem de água no solo nessa data variava entre os 20% e os 40%, com alguns valores abaixo disso em alguns locais do Alentejo e do Algarve.

Nas barragens, o volume de água armazenada a 16 de fevereiro tinha aumentado em três bacias hidrográficas (Cávado, Ave e Sado) e diminuído em nove. No Sado, esse ligeiro aumento ficou a dever-se a transferências de água a partir de Alqueva , segundo dados da APA. Das 62 albufeiras monitorizadas, sete têm volumes de água superiores a 80% e 21 têm valores inferiores a 40%, ou seja, com médias inferiores às médias de armazenamento para o mesmo para o período de 1990/91 a 2016/17.
https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...-acima-da-media-em-marco-e-abril-9152374.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 11:02)

"O Leça já galgou as margens. E ainda vem aí mais uma semana de chuva."

Fotos retiradas do facebook.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Mar 2018 às 11:10)

Conheço, mas isso fica a Montante de Coimbra..e não a jusante. Trocaste..



DaniFR disse:


> Rio Mondego, hoje na zona da praia fluvial dos Palheiros e Zorro, a jusante de Coimbra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaniFR (1 Mar 2018 às 11:53)

jamestorm disse:


> Conheço, mas isso fica a Montante de Coimbra..e não a jusante. Trocaste..


Sim, é a montante, claro. Fiz confusão.


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2018 às 12:27)

Vivi anos perto do Leça acho que desde 2014 que não galga.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 13:00)

*100% das ruas de Cascais são lavadas com águas residuais*

Todas as ruas de Cascais estão a ser lavadas com águas residuais tratadas provenientes da ETAR da Guia desde o início deste ano.
A medida enquadra-se na estratégia de gestão eficiente de recursos da Cascais Ambiente e permite que este ano sejam poupados 7500 m3 de água potável.

A seca que o país atravessa e a necessidade de poupar água, nomeadamente em utilizações menos nobres do que o consumo humano, foi um dos motes para implementar esta medida no concelho. Por outro lado, a possibilidade de “transformar” resíduos em potenciais recursos, em linha com o conceito da Economia Circular, reforçou esta 

A reutilização das águas residuais começou a ser feita pela Cascais Ambiente em 2016, ano em que foram utilizados 6 mil m3 na lavagem das ruas. No ano passado, outros 6 mil m3 foram utilizados com este fim, tendo sido ainda criadas as condições para se poder alargar a medida a toda a cidade, o que aconteceu já neste ano.

https://ambiente.cascais.pt/pt/noticias/100-das-ruas-cascais-sao-lavadas-aguas-residuais

Uma boa alternativa, para manter as ruas limpas sem gstar água potável, e ainda para mais em tempos de seca, fica a ideia para mais municipios seguirem o mesmo caminho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 14:12)

Rio Guadiana, Mértola, junto á antiga mina de São Domingos.


----------



## dahon (1 Mar 2018 às 15:51)

O Mondego em Coimbra já vai com um caudal e corrente de respeito. Agora sim já parece inverno.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 16:10)

Aí está o Alviela a começar a ganhar força, agora sim, parece que já cheira a inverno.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 17:20)

Isto sim são excelentes novidades...


----------



## slbgdt (1 Mar 2018 às 19:37)

O Zêzere vai mostrando força a chegada a Cabril.
254m3, com tanta capacidade de encaixe tanto em Cabril como Castelo de Bode, nada de preocupante


----------



## JPAG (2 Mar 2018 às 12:03)




----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mar 2018 às 12:42)

A barragem do Beliche só ontem, subiu 71 centímetros a sua cota, a de Odeleite deve ter subido mais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 14:05)




----------



## srr (2 Mar 2018 às 14:20)

Barragem de Castelo de Bode ; 

Com QIN , quase de 400.  

Espectáculo, assim está bem. Venha mais.


----------



## marcoacmaia (2 Mar 2018 às 14:32)

srr disse:


> Barragem de Castelo de Bode ;
> 
> Com QIN , quase de 400.
> 
> Espectáculo, assim está bem. Venha mais.



Bons valores! 

Btw: onde é que estão esse dados?


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 14:36)

DINÂMICA HIDROMÉTRICA NA ESTAÇÃO DE AGROAL



























Boas notícias, o aumento de caudal nas últimas horas tem sido significativo.


----------



## srr (2 Mar 2018 às 14:58)

Marco o Pedro já respondeu .


----------



## Thomar (2 Mar 2018 às 15:01)

Chove um bocado e começam os problemas de Poluição: 


*Câmara de Tomar entrega queixa por poluição no rio Nabão*

Tomar, Santarém, 02 mar (Lusa) - A Câmara de Tomar apresentou uma queixa à Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, à GNR e a à PSP, "face aos focos evidentes de poluição existentes no rio Nabão desde ontem, dia 01 de março", anunciou hoje o município.

"O município encontra-se a recolher amostras para enviar para laboratório certificado, tendo igualmente solicitado uma audiência, com carácter de urgência, ao senhor ministro do Ambiente", refere a nota da Câmara de Tomar.

fonte: agência Lusa


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 15:32)

Thomar disse:


> Chove um bocado e começam os problemas de Poluição:
> 
> 
> *Câmara de Tomar entrega queixa por poluição no rio Nabão*
> ...



Isso já é o costume, aproveitam logo que chova mais um pouco para assim diluir as porcarias todas, de modo a que passe despercebido, ás vezes até parece que tem a porcaria armazenada á espera que venha assim uma boa chuvada, aqui pelo lados de Torres Novas também gostam muito de fazer o mesmo, para a ribeira da Boa Água.


----------



## dahon (2 Mar 2018 às 17:31)

Está forte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Além disso o Mondego já transbordou em Penacova.


----------



## Templariu (2 Mar 2018 às 17:58)

onde posso ver os dados do *Castelo Bode* ?

aqui não aparece  http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=5.1




Pedro1993 disse:


> DINÂMICA HIDROMÉTRICA NA ESTAÇÃO DE AGROAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 18:01)

Templariu disse:


> onde posso ver os dados do *Castelo Bode* ?
> 
> aqui não aparece  http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=5.1



Podes ver aqui nesta página  http://www.meteoabrantes.info/hidro.php, consegues consultar logo os dados de forma rápida e simples.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 18:06)




----------



## Templariu (2 Mar 2018 às 18:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Podes ver aqui nesta página  http://www.meteoabrantes.info/hidro.php, consegues consultar logo os dados de forma rápida e simples.



thanks


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 18:24)

O lixo, principalmente os plásticos, abundam um pouco por todas as linhas de água do nosso país, é um problema muito grave e de dificil resolução.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Mar 2018 às 20:22)

Água danifica e encerra ponte pedonal nas Torres do Mondego

A ponte pedonal sobre o rio Mondego que serve a praia fluvial de Palheiros e Zorro, em Torres do Mondego, foi hoje danificada pela subida da água do rio, que a deixou sem condições de utilização.
A travessia, em madeira, «partiu na zona central» e ficou sem condições de utilização, estando já encerrada, disse à agência Lusa o presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Torres do Mondego, Paulo Cardoso.
A estrutura não foi, no entanto, «arrastada pelas águas», ao contrário daquilo que já sucedeu noutros invernos, disse o autarca, admitindo que se «o nível da água não subir muito», a ponte poder-se-á manter ali e ser recuperada.

(Leia mais amanhã no Diário de Coimbra)


----------



## DaniFR (2 Mar 2018 às 20:26)

dahon disse:


> O Mondego em Coimbra já vai com um caudal e corrente de respeito. Agora sim já parece inverno.


Deu gosto ver a primeira vez neste ano hidrológico todas as comportas da ponte do Açude abertas. 

O rio Ceira também já levava um bom causal, estando quase a galgar as margens.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 21:25)

Rio Dão, em Fornos De Maceira Dão, Viseu


----------



## GabKoost (3 Mar 2018 às 07:40)

Bom dia amigos do centro / sul de Portugal.

Conseguem desde já fazer algum julgamento sobre o estado de algumas barragens após estes dias de chuva?

Alguma mudança assinalável?

Se puderem colocar fotos, melhor!


----------



## slbgdt (3 Mar 2018 às 08:13)

@AnDré @Pedro1993 escondido mas o SNIRH até tem informação


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 09:45)

Estava a dar esta manhã a notícia na CMTV que a barragem de Fragilde já está com as comportas abertas, e pelo video, já estava a debitar bem.

Barragem de Fagilde abre  comportas depois da seca As comportas da barragem de Fagilde, em Viseu, voltaram esta sexta-feira a abrir-se depois da intensa chuva que caiu nos últimos dias. Recorde-se que esta barragem atingiu mínimos históricos em novembro devido à seca extrema que afeta o País e que foi necessário transportar água da barragem da Aguieira para garantir o abastecimento à população. 

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/de...-pais-em-quatro-dias-de-chuva-e-ventos-fortes


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 11:45)

*Espanha tem planos para reduzir caudais do Tejo e Douro*
*






Planos Especiais estão em consulta pública e preveem deterioração da qualidade da água. Especialistas alertam para impacto. Governo diz estar atento.*

Espanha tem em consulta pública a revisão dos Planos Especiais de Seca para as suas bacias hidrográficas. Que, entre outros pontos, preveem a redução dos caudais mínimos ecológicos e a deterioração temporária da qualidade da água em situações de seca prolongada. Se é certo que os planos são para aplicar do lado de lá, também é certo para os especialistas que os efeitos se farão sentir do lado de cá. Em quantidade e qualidade. Ao JN, o Governo garante estar atento.


https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...-reduzir-caudais-do-tejo-e-douro-9158450.html


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2018 às 12:45)

slbgdt disse:


> @AnDré @Pedro1993 escondido mas o SNIRH até tem informação



A imagem que puseste não está disponível.



dahon disse:


> Está forte.
> 
> Além disso o Mondego já transbordou em Penacova.



Aqueles 1321m3/s a entrar em Alto Lindoso foi um erro de gráfico.
O caudal até tem vindo a diminuir nas últimas horas. Ronda de momento os 100m3/s.
Tanto Cabril como Alto Lindoso estão ainda a metade, pelo que pode continuar a chover à vontade.

Em Espanha, o Tejo, vai ganhando alguma força, mas ainda há muito para recuperar.
Alcantara está com 1514hm3 (o máximo são 3160hm3). É uma albufeira enorme! A titulo de comparação, o Alqueva armazena no máximo 4150hm3.

A montante, as albufeiras do Tejo também ainda estão muito em baixo.


----------



## dahon (3 Mar 2018 às 14:22)

AnDré disse:


> Aqueles 1321m3/s a entrar em Alto Lindoso foi um erro de gráfico.
> O caudal até tem vindo a diminuir nas últimas horas. Ronda de momento os 100m3/s.
> Tanto Cabril como Alto Lindoso estão ainda a metade, pelo que pode continuar a chover à vontade.



Tens razão só agora é que reparei nisso. Como já tinha visto atingir aqueles valores de caudal de entrada em anos anteriores, não suspeitei que pudesse ser um erro.



Pedro1993 disse:


> Estava a dar esta manhã a notícia na CMTV que a barragem de Fragilde já está com as comportas abertas, e pelo video, já estava a debitar bem.
> 
> Barragem de Fagilde abre  comportas depois da seca As comportas da barragem de Fagilde, em Viseu, voltaram esta sexta-feira a abrir-se depois da intensa chuva que caiu nos últimos dias. Recorde-se que esta barragem atingiu mínimos históricos em novembro devido à seca extrema que afeta o País e que foi necessário transportar água da barragem da Aguieira para garantir o abastecimento à população.
> 
> Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/de...-pais-em-quatro-dias-de-chuva-e-ventos-fortes



A albufeira de Fagilde é muito pequena por isso não é de admirar. Na minha opinião os problemas que ocorreram em Novembro não foram só por causa da seca mas também uma má gestão de recursos. Além disso ter uma barragem que no máximo armazena 4 meses de consumo é muito pouco, considerando as possíveis alterações climáticas no futuro eu diria que é imperativo arranjar soluções alternativas ou que complementem a estrutura actual.


----------



## efcm (3 Mar 2018 às 15:01)

dahon disse:


> Tens razão só agora é que reparei nisso. Como já tinha visto atingir aqueles valores de caudal de entrada em anos anteriores, não suspeitei que pudesse ser um erro.
> 
> 
> 
> A albufeira de Fagilde é muito pequena por isso não é de admirar. Na minha opinião os problemas que ocorreram em Novembro não foram só por causa da seca mas também uma má gestão de recursos. Além disso ter uma barragem que no máximo armazena 4 meses de consumo é muito pouco, considerando as possíveis alterações climáticas no futuro eu diria que é imperativo arranjar soluções alternativas ou que complementem a estrutura actual.


O ministro tinha falado em desassoreamento de várias barragens, essa era uma das que fazia parte da Lista....

Mas como já choveu bem certamente é plano para ficar na gaveta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 15:57)

Rio subterrâneo em carga (Gruta do Almonda)


----------



## slbgdt (3 Mar 2018 às 17:10)

AnDré disse:


> A imagem que puseste não está disponível.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apenas pus uma. 
A caniçada. 
A turbinar ao máximo desde a manhã mas continua a subir a cota.
Com mais chuva a caminho é bastante possível que vá estrear a descarga de superfície nova


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 19:29)




----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 19:33)

Vale de Figueira
Rio Alviela galga as suas margens (fotos tiradas a 3/3/2018).

Um bom exemplo da chuva que tem caído na Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 20:05)

Já ontem, o Rio Alviela já estava ao rubro...



Praia fluvial de Olhos de Água


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 20:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já ontem, o Rio Alviela já estava ao rubro...
> 
> 
> 
> Praia fluvial de Olhos de Água


Eu imagino como estará no fim da semana que vem...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 20:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu imagino como estará no fim da semana que vem...



É bem verdade deixa lá vir mais uns dias chuva, e sendo ele um rio pequeno, para tanta água, que ela logo começa a encher os campos em força.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 20:27)




----------



## DaniFR (3 Mar 2018 às 20:58)

Barragem do Alto do Ceira, Pampilhosa da Serra, já está com o descarregador de superficie aberto

Foto de António Dias


----------



## slbgdt (3 Mar 2018 às 21:55)

Caniçada a descarregar


----------



## JCARL (3 Mar 2018 às 22:23)

_*Aproveitamento Hidroagrícola do Açafal (Vila Velha de Ródão)*_
*Barragem do Açafal* - 03/03/2018 13:00:00 (UTC):
NPA: *112,60* m
Cota do Armazenamento: *112,70* m
Volume Armazenado Total: > *1746 *Mm3 (100,00 %)
Volume Armazenado Disponível: > *1509 *Mm3 (100,00 %)
Caudal escoado (estimado): *3,54* m3/s.
Volume entrado desde 25/02/2018 a 03/03/2018: *1172 *Mm3

Obs: Para consumos normais e condizentes com as Campanha de Rega anteriores, a próxima Campanha de Rega de 2018 está para já assegurada. Felizmente.

_Nota: esta mensagem já a coloquei no "Seguimento Sul - Março 2016" _


----------



## Nickname (3 Mar 2018 às 22:27)

Rio Dinha, Tondela


Rio Sátão, Sátão

Ambos afluentes do rio Dão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2018 às 10:18)

O rio Almonda segue também na sua força máxima, já á alguns anos que a água não chegava aqueles candeeiros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2018 às 11:31)

E segue assim Rio Alviela...

*Tejo galgou as margens em Vila Franca de Xira*

Situação é habitual nesta altura do ano e não houve danos em habitações ou bens pessoais.
Na tarde deste sábado, 3 de Março, o rio Tejo em Vila Franca de Xira galgou as margens da zona ribeirinha junto ao cais da cidade e impediu a circulação pedonal em alguns locais. A situação é já habitual nesta altura do ano e não houve danos em habitações ou bens pessoais.

Ainda assim, apesar da chuva intensa e do vento forte que se fez sentir ao longo da tarde, muitos foram os populares que se deslocaram até à zona para ver o acontecimento. Algo que, conta quem vive à beira do rio, é cada vez mais raro de acontecer. "Antigamente praticamente sempre que chovia bem a água subia agora até é raro por causa da seca", confessa Fernando Vicente, morador da zona.

https://omirante.pt/sociedade/2018-03-04-Tejo-galgou-as-margens-em-Vila-Franca-de-Xira


----------



## slbgdt (4 Mar 2018 às 12:44)

Não tendo muito a haver com o tópico mas se tiver de ser mexido força.
Faz hoje 17 anos que caiu a Ponte de entre os rios.
Com um Douro na altura muito forte.
https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragédia_de_Entre-os-Rios


----------



## cepp1 (4 Mar 2018 às 14:26)

https://www.postal.pt/2018/03/87028/
Uma optima noticia para o Algarve


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 14:33)

cepp1 disse:


> https://www.postal.pt/2018/03/87028/
> Uma optima noticia para o Algarve


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2018 às 16:18)




----------



## efcm (4 Mar 2018 às 17:12)

Fotos da barragem da Mula que está com 12,2m e está quase a chegar ao nível do descarregador de superfície.


----------



## efcm (4 Mar 2018 às 18:02)

Fotos e um pequeno filme do rio das maçãs, ou rio de colares.

 Corre com uma boa intensidade


----------



## srr (4 Mar 2018 às 18:11)

Rio Nabão transbordou Ontem no Agroal - Tomar ;

http://auren.blogs.sapo.pt/1410504.html


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:12)

Alguém sabe como vão os recursos energéticos nestes dias com a Hídrica e Eólicas a trabalharem bem?


----------



## meko60 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:16)

O último registo da REN é este:

http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.p...acao/Paginas/EstatisticaDiariaHidraulica.aspx


----------



## meko60 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:18)

O total da produção nacional :

http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.pt/PT/InformacaoExploracao/Paginas/EstatisticaDiaria.aspx

A produção eólica de hoje:

http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.pt/PT/InformacaoExploracao/Paginas/DiagramadeProduçãoEólica.aspx


----------



## aoc36 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:46)

https://www.electricitymap.org/?page=country&solar=false&remote=true&wind=false&countryCode=PT

Aqui tb da para ter ideia total da produção em grande parte dos países do Mundo


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2018 às 18:47)

Aqui em Santo Estêvão o Rio Almansor já galgou as margens e alagou os campos!


----------



## Templariu (4 Mar 2018 às 19:01)

isso não é atual !!

Segunda-feira, 1 de Abril de 2013
ÀGUAS DO RIO NABÃO TRANSBORDAM NO AGROAL   





srr disse:


> Rio Nabão transbordou Ontem no Agroal - Tomar ;
> 
> http://auren.blogs.sapo.pt/1410504.html


----------



## JCARL (4 Mar 2018 às 22:55)

_*Regadios de Ródão*

Situação de Armazenamento a 04/03/2018:_

*AH do Açafal - Barragem do Açafal*
Hora: 10:30:00 (UTC):
NPA: 112,60 m 
Cota do Armazenamento: 112,88 m
Volume Armazenado Total: > 1746 Mm3 (100,00 %)
Volume Armazenado Disponível: > 1509 Mm3 (100,00 %) 
Caudal escoado (estimado): 13,36 m3/s

*AH da Coutada/Tamujais - Barragem da Coutada*
Hora: 04/03/2018 10:00:00 (UTC):
NPA: 131,00 m 
Cota do Armazenamento: 127,67 m
Volume Armazenado Total (2 Anos): 2512 Mm3 (65,99 %)
Volume Armazenado Disponível Anual: 609 Mm3 (31,98 %)
Caudal escoado (estimado): ...,... m3/s

-------------------------------------------------------
_NPA : Nível de pleno armazenamento_


----------



## dahon (4 Mar 2018 às 23:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alguém sabe como vão os recursos energéticos nestes dias com a Hídrica e Eólicas a trabalharem bem?



Desde as 10 da manhã que mais de 80% da energia produzida em Portugal é renovável. Isto inclui a energia exportada para Espanha.


----------



## dahon (4 Mar 2018 às 23:08)

Apagar.


----------



## Manuel Amador (4 Mar 2018 às 23:40)

Fotos do Sorraia (a transbordar), não são minhas, que não cheguei a ir ao Almansor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 23:44)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Fotos do Sorraia (a transbordar), não são minhas, que não cheguei a ir ao Almansor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aqui no concelho de Coruche o sorraia já fez cortar uma estrada entre Santa Justa e Couço, mas por enquanto nada fora do normal


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2018 às 00:01)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Fotos do Sorraia (a transbordar), não são minhas, que não cheguei a ir ao Almansor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fico feliz por ver o rio Soraia assim...
Passo aí de carro quando vou para o norte e nos meses anteriores ele ia tão seco...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (5 Mar 2018 às 00:08)

A ponte no Couço ainda não esta pronta, imagino que a de terra provisoria a montante da outra tenha ficado submersa.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 00:20)

Manuel Amador disse:


> A ponte no Couço ainda não esta pronta, imagino que a de terra provisoria a montante da outra tenha ficado submersa.



acho que foi algo assim, foi a câmara municipal de Coruche que disse no facebook e há pessoas a reclamar que ao tempo que a obra não é concluída e chamaram estrada municipal à provisória, portanto certamente foi a provisória, aquilo é no lado mais a leste do concelho (onde faz já fronteira com distrito portalegre/évora) eu moro no lado mais a oeste (faço fronteira com o concelho de salvaterra de magos) portanto nunca mais lá passei não sei como aquilo está


----------



## Manuel Amador (5 Mar 2018 às 00:34)

Antigamente era  estrada da Miséria como era denominada, mas mesmo cheia de buracos, cortava muito caminho quem ia para Montargil ou Ponte de Sor, passando a ponte no Couço/Santa Justa (Ponte Agrícola). Mas sim as obras na ponte decorrem a uma eternidade, mas valia a pena estarem quietos.


----------



## srr (5 Mar 2018 às 00:38)

No sábado estava assim. passei lá :


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2018 às 09:37)

Como está a albufeira do Caia?

Em princípio, depois de almoço, a REN já deve disponibilizar os dados de armazenamento de hoje às 0h. Estou curioso.

Do lado Espanhol, as grande albufeiras do Douro, Tejo e Guadiana, continuam muito em baixo, apesar de já se notar alguma evolução positiva, principalmente no Tejo.

Situação actual de algumas das grandes albufeiras espanholas:

Douro:
Almenda: 34%
Ricobayo: 36%
Riaño: 49%

Tejo
Alcantara: 53% (subiu 6% nos últimos dois dias)-
Gabriel y Galan: 32%
Valdecañas: 57%

Guadiana
La Serena: 40%
Cijara: 39%
Alange: 38%


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2018 às 09:40)

AnDré disse:


> Como está a albufeira do Caia?


Apenas irei ao paredão depois deste período de chuvas contínuas acabar para comparar como estava antes e depois.
No entanto, posso garantir que está a receber imensa água de todos os afluentes desde quarta-feira, o que é muito bom!
Pode ser que chegue ou ultrapasse os 40%, se assim fosse penso que a campanha de rega também estaria garantida no verão.


----------



## srr (5 Mar 2018 às 10:16)

Aqui alguns agricultores, estão já a bombar agua dos ribeiros para as barragens.

"O seguro morreu de velho"


----------



## dahon (5 Mar 2018 às 10:58)

A recuperação do Mondego foi impressionante. Nunca pensei que fosse possível recuperar tão rápido. Com esta chuva e toda a neve que tem caído na serra da estrela as perspectivas são animadoras. Talvez até excessivas.


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2018 às 11:19)

Do lado do Zêzere as albufeiras são maiores, e portanto demoram mais tempo a encher.
De qualquer forma, com o nevão que está a cair na serra da Estrela, pode ser que Cabril consiga encher. Para já segue nos 56,6%.


----------



## slbgdt (5 Mar 2018 às 11:46)

AnDré disse:


> Do lado do Zêzere as albufeiras são maiores, e portanto demoram mais tempo a encher.
> De qualquer forma, com o nevão que está a cair na serra da Estrela, pode ser que Cabril consiga encher. Para já segue nos 56,6%.



Cabril encravou no SNIRH às 23 de ontem quando entrava muita água.
Se o ritmo se manteve, encaixou bem.
O Cavado continua a encher o Alto Rabagão  (57%).
Com a caniçada em descarga desde ontem.

O Douro está a entrar em Crestuma com 922m3


----------



## criz0r (5 Mar 2018 às 12:00)

Manuel Amador disse:


> A ponte no Couço ainda não esta pronta, imagino que a de terra provisoria a montante da outra tenha ficado submersa.



Passo sempre por ai quando vou para Belver, eu sempre disse que ia ser uma chamada "Obra de Santa Engrácia". Aos anos que perpetuaram a perigosidade daquela antiga ponte e só agora é que decidiram fazer aquelas obras que por sinal, já vão para mais de 1 ano. Já desconfiava que a qualquer momento, aquele desvio ficasse submerso. Era só mesmo uma questão de tempo. A alternativa até Ponte de Sôr a meu ver, é dar a volta por Mora que acaba por um desvio enorme mas enfim..


----------



## Fernando Simoes (5 Mar 2018 às 12:45)

Viva a todos. Encontrei o forum por acaso quando andava a procura de sitio com informação (mais ou menos actual) do nível de armazenamento das albufeiras.

Costumo consultar o site do snirh ( http://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3 ) , mas só é actualizado ao fim de cada mês.

Haverá algum sitio com informação (mais ou menos) em tempo real?
Obrigado


----------



## Trinity (5 Mar 2018 às 13:29)

Fernando Simoes disse:


> Viva a todos. Encontrei o forum por acaso quando andava a procura de sitio com informação (mais ou menos actual) do nível de armazenamento das albufeiras.
> 
> Costumo consultar o site do snirh ( http://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3 ) , mas só é actualizado ao fim de cada mês.
> 
> ...



Aqui tens mais informação nalgumas situações com delay de algumas horas e noutros casos não tenha de todo
tens que ir clicando no mapa
http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=2
Todos os anos perco meia hora a encontrar esse link deve ser dos sites do género menos amigáveis que existem


----------



## Trinity (5 Mar 2018 às 13:38)

já agora um de Espanha: https://www.embalses.net/


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 15:57)

Rio Sorraia na ponte do rebolo no vale, entre Fajarda e Biscainho:













e uma ribeira no mesmo vale um pouco mais à frente, a ribeira como é mais estreita inunda sempre primeiro e havia alguma água na estrada mas dava para passar ainda, mas já tinha recuado um pouquinho porque notava-se entulho na estrada e no inicio da estrada tinha um aviso "estrada submersa":


----------



## criz0r (5 Mar 2018 às 16:15)

@david 6 que caudal enorme! Não me lembro nos tempos mais recentes de ver o Sorraia assim. Sabes se Montargil já recuperou minimamente? A ultima vez que lá passei (há 2 semanas) estava uma lástima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2018 às 16:33)

Rio Alva






http://miradourodevilacova.blogs.sapo.pt/que-chova-1144781


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2018 às 16:34)

*Em apenas três dias entraram na albufeira do Caia 12 milhões de metros cúbicos de água elevando o nível de armazenamento de 20 para 26 por cento*

Em apenas três dias, de sexta feira a domingo, entraram na albufeira do Caia 12 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, elevando o nível de armazenamento de 20 para 26 por cento.

Em declarações à Rádio Portalegre, o gestor da Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, Aristides Chinita, indicou que a maior albufeira do distrito de Portalegre tem armazenados 49 milhões de metros cúbicos de água.

Aristides Chinita referiu que são valores “muito positivos”, mas salientou que ainda estão “um pouco longe” do suficiente para uma campanha normal de rega.

O mesmo responsável revelou que as atuais reservas de água apenas garantem cerca de 30 por cento das necessidades da próxima campanha de rega.

A albufeira do Caia, a maior do distrito de Portalegre, com capacidade para armazenar 203 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, (capacidade útil 192 milhões) serve os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior, Arronches e Monforte.

Fonte: Rádio Portalegre


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 16:38)

criz0r disse:


> @david 6 que caudal enorme! Não me lembro nos tempos mais recentes de ver o Sorraia assim. Sabes se Montargil já recuperou minimamente? A ultima vez que lá passei (há 2 semanas) estava uma lástima.



sim leva um bom caudal mas nada comparado a antigamente, mas sim é provável que seja o maior caudal dos ultimos anos, só ai se vê como tem estado a nivel de precipitação ultimamente, tive aqui à procura e as minhas ultimas fotos de cheias do sorraia foi em 2014 ou seja há 4 anos! em relação à barragem de Montargil não sei de nada, assim como a do Maranhão, são as 2 barragens que mais influenciam as cheias do Sorraia, quando elas libertam é que ocorre as grandes cheias, isto como está agora é das chuvas e do açude do Furadouro e do Gameiro (segundo a câmara de Coruche)


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Mar 2018 às 16:46)

A barragem de Montarlgil já está melhor, mas em comparação com outros invernos ainda está muito longe, basta se Abril não chover volta tudo ao mesmo, em relação a esta mini ponte de Couço- ST Justa, era de prever que tal acontecesse, tiveram tanto tempo para arranjar a ponte e nada.


----------



## Fernando Simoes (5 Mar 2018 às 17:12)

Trinity disse:


> Aqui tens mais informação nalgumas situações com delay de algumas horas e noutros casos não tenha de todo
> tens que ir clicando no mapa
> http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=2
> Todos os anos perco meia hora a encontrar esse link deve ser dos sites do género menos amigáveis que existem



Obrigado. Era isso mesmo que procurava. E concordo, o site não é lá muito "user friendly".


----------



## MSantos (5 Mar 2018 às 17:26)

joralentejano disse:


> *Em apenas três dias entraram na albufeira do Caia 12 milhões de metros cúbicos de água elevando o nível de armazenamento de 20 para 26 por cento*
> 
> Em apenas três dias, de sexta feira a domingo, entraram na albufeira do Caia 12 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, elevando o nível de armazenamento de 20 para 26 por cento.
> 
> ...



Boas notícias! 

No entanto ainda muita água precisa de cair...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2018 às 17:35)




----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2018 às 17:43)

MSantos disse:


> Boas notícias!
> 
> No entanto ainda muita água precisa de cair...


Sim! Segundo li noutra notícia, ainda precisa de mais 6% para ter a campanha de rega assegurada no verão. Com a chuva prevista para sexta, provavelmente tudo vai encher novamente para fazer com que consiga lá chegar, e os modelos vão continuando a adiar o AA portanto pode ser que melhore ainda mais, vamos ver!!


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mar 2018 às 18:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim! Segundo li noutra notícia, ainda precisa de mais 6% para ter a campanha de rega assegurada no verão. Com a chuva prevista para sexta, provavelmente tudo vai encher novamente para fazer com que consiga lá chegar, e os modelos vão continuando a adiar o AA portanto pode ser que melhore ainda mais, vamos ver!!


Serão precisos só mais 5/10 milhões de metros cúbicos de água.
A campanha de rega estará assegurada.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mar 2018 às 19:00)

joralentejano disse:


> *Em apenas três dias entraram na albufeira do Caia 12 milhões de metros cúbicos de água elevando o nível de armazenamento de 20 para 26 por cento*
> 
> Em apenas três dias, de sexta feira a domingo, entraram na albufeira do Caia 12 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, elevando o nível de armazenamento de 20 para 26 por cento.
> 
> ...


Podes pôr o link sff?


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 19:05)

o Rio Sorraia em Coruche está mais baixo, vi uma foto ontem dele já fora do seu caudal ali debaixo da ponte e hoje já cá está mais abaixo, mas nota-se por causa do entulho nos pilares da ponte


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2018 às 19:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Podes pôr o link sff?


É apenas isto...
http://www.radioportalegre.pt/index...de-armazenamento-de-20-para-26-por-cento.html


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mar 2018 às 19:20)

joralentejano disse:


> É apenas isto...
> http://www.radioportalegre.pt/index...de-armazenamento-de-20-para-26-por-cento.html


Obrigado


----------



## criz0r (5 Mar 2018 às 20:32)

As ribeiras do Alto Alentejo, mais concretamente no Gavião já correm e de que maneira,


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2018 às 21:13)

"Caudal do rio Alva a aumentar

As intensas chuvas que atingem a nossa região e toda a bacia do rio Alva têm contribuído para um aumento significativo do caudal do rio e dos seus afluentes. 
A água encontra-se um pouco turva e barrenta devido às escorrências e processos de erosão que a afetam, potenciados pelos recentes incêndios.

Nas Azenhas do Vimieiro a água vai galgando o caneiro e a ilha já está quase submersa..."


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2018 às 23:19)

Quanto à produção de energia, no dia 2 de Março cessou-se o consumo de gás natural e Portugal exportou num pico máximo de 4GW de energia durante a manhã. No dia 3, reduziu-se o carvão apenas para 600 MW. No dia 4 reduziu-se quase para 200 MW no final do dia. 

Hoje, de madrugada, Portugal conseguiu 90% de energia de fontes renováveis, estando neste momento nos 70%.


----------



## slbgdt (6 Mar 2018 às 00:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Quanto à produção de energia, no dia 2 de Março cessou-se o consumo de gás natural e Portugal exportou num pico máximo de 4GW de energia durante a manhã. No dia 3, reduziu-se o carvão apenas para 600 MW. No dia 4 reduziu-se quase para 200 MW no final do dia.
> 
> Hoje, de madrugada, Portugal conseguiu 90% de energia de fontes renováveis, estando neste momento nos 70%.



A diferença que faz ter a cascata do Douro a trabalhar.
Não seria possível sem os 1750mwh de ponta e os 25000mhw produzidos no total na cascata durante o domingo


----------



## AnDré (6 Mar 2018 às 11:21)

Finalmente temos água a correr para a albufeira do Alqueva.
O caudal médio de entrada, no Domingo, foi de 168m3/s.

Em termos de percentagem, a variação de armazenamento da albufeira foi de +0,7%, entre 6ª e Domingo.

Nota ainda para +7%, nesse período, nas albufeiras do Sabor (Montante), Vilar - Tabuaço e Cabril.
Ribeiradio e Pracana subiram mais de 10%, mas têm albufeiras mais pequenas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2018 às 12:39)

Mais outra descarga poluente para o rio Alviela...


----------



## huguh (6 Mar 2018 às 13:06)

por aqui o Douro já tem um caudal minimamente aceitável para esta altura de inverno


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2018 às 20:22)

Rio Tejo segue assim em Santarém, ao final da tarde:


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2018 às 21:45)

david 6 disse:


> Rio Tejo segue assim em Santarém, ao final da tarde:



Sem sombra de dúvidas que agora já está com um bom caudal, tendo em conta que eu tinha visto uma foto tirada do mesmo sítio, se não me falha a memória, que é do miradouro da Portas do Sol, em que se via bem que o rio apenas corria em 1/3 do seu leito, parecia quase uma ribeira, em que se vi só muita areia, isto á coisa de 1 mes atrás.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Mar 2018 às 21:54)

Rio Leça, hoje à tarde.
Como esperado, leva um belíssimo caudal 




River Leça. Santo Tirso, 06-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Leça. Santo Tirso, 06-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Leça. Santo Tirso, 06-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Leça. Santo Tirso, 06-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Leça. Santo Tirso, 06-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Leça. Santo Tirso, 06-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Leça. Santo Tirso, 06-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Leça. Santo Tirso, 06-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Não deu para descer mais pois estava extremamente escorregadio e tenho amor à vida...  Quando tentei ir à volta, caiu um torrencial aguaceiro e pronto, foi fugir para o carro e voltar ao Porto... 

E uns vídeos


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2018 às 00:13)

david 6 disse:


> Rio Tejo segue assim em Santarém, ao final da tarde:



Portas do Sol? 

Já vai com um bom caudal, sempre dá para "lavar" toda a poluição que estava acumulada....


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2018 às 01:58)

MSantos disse:


> Portas do Sol?
> 
> Já vai com um bom caudal, sempre dá para "lavar" toda a poluição que estava acumulada....



sim foi nas portas do sol


----------



## jamestorm (7 Mar 2018 às 02:59)

Lindas imagens...belas mesmo e deixam-me mais descansado qto à seca nessa região, só é pena um rio destes estar a passar por entre eucalipto. Mas é o país que temos...Obrigado por partilhar. 


João Pedro disse:


> Rio Leça, hoje à tarde.
> Como esperado, leva um belíssimo caudal
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomar (7 Mar 2018 às 10:22)

Deixo aqui 2 _printscreens_ da página oficial do município de Ponte de Sôr relativos à ponte de Santa Justa.


----------



## kikofra (7 Mar 2018 às 10:55)

João Pedro disse:


> Rio Leça, hoje à tarde.
> Como esperado, leva um belíssimo caudal
> 
> 
> ...


muito bom 
Essa zona é muito bonita, é pena é estar infestada de eucaliptos


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mar 2018 às 14:27)

jamestorm disse:


> Lindas imagens...belas mesmo e deixam-me mais descansado qto à seca nessa região, só é pena um rio destes estar a passar por entre eucalipto. Mas é o país que temos...Obrigado por partilhar.





kikofra disse:


> muito bom
> Essa zona é muito bonita, é pena é estar infestada de eucaliptos



Obrigado James e Francisco(?)!  De facto é uma pena haver tanto eucalipto por ali... mas junto à água há outras coisas mais interessantes; carvalhos, loureiros, sobreiros... quando voltarem as folhas a coisa disfarça um bocadinho mais...  Quanto à seca, há zonas bem mais problemáticas em Portugal neste momento, infelizmente.


----------



## slbgdt (7 Mar 2018 às 15:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado James e Francisco(?)!  De facto é uma pena haver tanto eucalipto por ali... mas junto à água há outras coisas mais interessantes; carvalhos, loureiros, sobreiros... quando voltarem as folhas a coisa disfarça um bocadinho mais...  Quanto à seca, há zonas bem mais problemáticas em Portugal neste momento, infelizmente.



Fiz uma caminhada nesse local em Abril e trazia um bom caudal apesar de água muito suja.
Mas as cascatas da Fervença poderiam estar melhor aproveitadas


----------



## DaniFR (7 Mar 2018 às 17:38)

A barragem da Aguieira está com um bom armazenamento e estava produzir electricidade. Grande caudal a sair das turbinas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mar 2018 às 18:10)

Em 1 semana, a barragem do Beliche subiu a cota cerca de 2 metros. Deve andar à volta dos 65/70% de armazenamento.


----------



## Carlos Seabra (8 Mar 2018 às 02:13)

Após as excelentes fotografias do @João Pedro, deixo 3 fotos minhas também do Rio Leça mas captadas na zona de lazer da Ponte do Carro em Santa Cruz do Bispo, um local bastante calmo e que tenho visitado com regularidade nos últimos meses por estar próximo ao Aeroporto.

À semelhança do que se passa estes dias pela nascente deste Rio (nascente essa que se localiza relativamente próximo da zona onde resido mas que não me lembro de algum dia ter visitado... _shame on me!_), o caudal apresentava-se "pujante" e impunha respeito, pelo menos em comparação àquilo que estava habituado a ver nestes últimos meses com menor precipitação. Espero lá voltar para a semana e vê-lo ainda mais poderoso.

A minha zona de conforto na Fotografia é a Aviação, é raro fazer fotografia de Natureza mas ando a gostar de experimentar. 














Cumprimentos e boas observações/registos a todos.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2018 às 14:53)

DaniFR disse:


> A barragem da Aguieira está com um bom armazenamento e estava produzir electricidade. Grande caudal a sair das turbinas.



Face às previsões de chuva, e uma vez que uma das funções da Aguieira é proteger a cidade de Coimbra das cheias do Mondego, o dever da barragem é manter uma margem de segurança de forma a poder suportar alguns picos de maior caudal afluente.

No noroeste, a Caniçada continua a descarregar.

Novidade foram as descargas no Douro: Régua, Carrapatelo e Crestuma.

No dia de ontem a produção hídrica representou 50% do consumo de energia eléctrica.


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Mar 2018 às 18:28)

Ontem que improvisar uns drenos na plantação de Nogueiras que fiz este ano, na altura não me preocupei muito porque sempre pensei que era mais provável ter que regar do que água com força! Como se costuma dizer a maior parte das nascentes já rebentou... Ou seja não há fome que não dê em fartura! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mar 2018 às 20:18)




----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mar 2018 às 21:23)

*Chuva dos últimos dias leva a recorde de produção nas barragens*
*Novo máximo histórico na produção nacional de eletricidade, de 12.043 megawatts*

As barragens atingiram, na quarta-feira, um novo máximo histórico devido à chuva dos últimos dias, o que levou a um recorde na produção de eletricidade, anunciou hoje, em comunicado, a REN – Redes Energéticas Nacionais.

Segundo a empresa gestora da rede elétrica, registou-se um novo máximo histórico na produção nacional de eletricidade, de 12.043 megawatts (MW), superior em 555 MW ao anterior valor máximo, datado de 18 de fevereiro de 2016.

Também ontem, "com a chuva dos últimos dias" a produção hidráulica alcançou um novo máximo com 5.689 MW, 142 MW acima do anterior máximo de 15 de fevereiro de 2016,. A potência instalada atualmente é de 7.193 MW.

No final de fevereiro, cerca de 9% do país estava em seca extrema e 77% em seca severa. Os meses de março e abril são, normalmente, chuvosos, o que deve melhorar a situação. E, de facto, o mês de março está a ser bastante chuvoso. De qualquer modo, pode não ser suficiente. O IPMA já avisou que para a situação de seca terminar, idealmente, era preciso que chovesse "todos os dias em março e abril".

No mesmo dia, o consumo nacional atingiu 8.417 MW e o sistema exportava cerca de 3.600 MW. O máximo histórico do consumo nacional é de 9.403 MW registado em 2010.

A empresa liderada por Rodrigo Costa refere ainda que no dia 26 de fevereiro a exportação de energia elétrica ultrapassou pela primeira vez os 4.000 MW. O novo máximo agora fixado, 4.042 MW, é superior em 400 MW ao anterior, verificado em 2 de janeiro de 2017.

A rede de Transportes também bateu o recorde na quarta-feira com 9.240 MW, 100 MW acima do anterior máximo de 18 de fevereiro de 2016.
*
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/s...dias-leva-a-recorde-de-producao-nas-barragens*


----------



## srr (8 Mar 2018 às 21:36)

O preço da eletricidade devia descer.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Mar 2018 às 21:38)

Carlos Seabra disse:


> Após as excelentes fotografias do @João Pedro, deixo 3 fotos minhas também do Rio Leça mas captadas na zona de lazer da Ponte do Carro em Santa Cruz do Bispo, um local bastante calmo e que tenho visitado com regularidade nos últimos meses por estar próximo ao Aeroporto.
> 
> À semelhança do que se passa estes dias pela nascente deste Rio (nascente essa que se localiza relativamente próximo da zona onde resido mas que não me lembro de algum dia ter visitado... _shame on me!_), o caudal apresentava-se "pujante" e impunha respeito, pelo menos em comparação àquilo que estava habituado a ver nestes últimos meses com menor precipitação. Espero lá voltar para a semana e vê-lo ainda mais poderoso.
> 
> ...


Acho que é de continuar, estão excelentes!


----------



## dahon (9 Mar 2018 às 01:10)

srr disse:


> O preço da eletricidade devia descer.



E desceu, no mercado grossista. Já para o consumidor, está dependente do contrato com o comercializador.


----------



## slbgdt (9 Mar 2018 às 01:11)

dahon disse:


> E desceu, no mercado grossista. Já para o consumidor, está dependente do contrato com o comercializador.



Não desceu muito.
Neste momento está a 37€ o mwh


----------



## dahon (9 Mar 2018 às 01:42)

slbgdt disse:


> Não desceu muito.
> Neste momento está a 37€ o mwh


Tendo em conta que há uns meses chegamos a bater nos 90€/MWh nas horas de ponta. Já está bem melhor.
Aqui a questão é, da mesma forma que o preço para o consumidor não baixa agora que a electricidade está mais barata no mercado grossista, também não subiu quando os preços andavam nos 90€/MWh.


----------



## srr (9 Mar 2018 às 08:38)

*Alcantara Barragem Espanhola deu um pulo bom :
Agua embalsada (08-03-2018):1800hm3 está a  52.03%  da capacidade*
Variacion semana Anterior: 6% +200hm3


----------



## srr (9 Mar 2018 às 08:39)

dahon disse:


> Tendo em conta que há uns meses chegamos a bater nos 90€/MWh nas horas de ponta. Já está bem melhor.
> Aqui a questão é, da mesma forma que o preço para o consumidor não baixa agora que a electricidade está mais barata no mercado grossista, também não subiu quando os preços andavam nos 90€/MWh.



A questão é que só um "super" Administrador ganhar Milhões e Milhões de euros - Eu "Mexia" nisto tudo e a electricidade baixava e muito.


----------



## efcm (9 Mar 2018 às 08:52)

srr disse:


> A questão é que só um "super" Administrador ganhar Milhões e Milhões de euros - Eu "Mexia" nisto tudo e a electricidade baixava e muito.


Se olhares com atenção para a factura da EDP metade do custo são taxas e impostos...

O ordenado do mexia é escandaloso ninguém deveria poder ganhar mais que 10x o que o funcionário mais mal pago da empresa


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2018 às 08:55)

srr disse:


> *Alcantara Barragem Espanhola deu um pulo bom :
> Agua embalsada (08-03-2018):1800hm3 está a  52.03%  da capacidade*
> Variacion semana Anterior: 6% +200hm3



1850hm3 agora.
E só não está mais porque tem estado em grande produção hídrica. 

Entretanto, nas Penhas da Saúde, já se nota e bem o degelo!
Água por todo o lado:







Muita água a caminho da albufeira de Cabril.


----------



## srr (9 Mar 2018 às 08:55)

efcm disse:


> Se olhares com atenção para a factura da EDP metade do custo são taxas e impostos...
> 
> O ordenado do mexia é escandaloso ninguém deveria poder ganhar mais que 10x o que o funcionário mais mal pago da empresa



E olho.
È vergonhoso. ( isto vai andado , eles vão sacando) mas um dia acaba-se.


----------



## dahon (9 Mar 2018 às 09:32)

srr disse:


> A questão é que só um "super" Administrador ganhar Milhões e Milhões de euros - Eu "Mexia" nisto tudo e a electricidade baixava e muito.



Eu percebo que é mais fácil por as culpas numa figura do que propriamente perceber o mercado da electricidade e todos os factores que afectam os preços da electricidade. Sinceramente até eu que estou no meio a certa altura pensava que me tinha enganado no curso e estava em economia. 
Hoje em dia o mercado é liberalizado e a EDP não tem monopólio no mercado liberalizado, seja na produção seja na comercialização.
Além disso apesar do que o Mexia ganha ser astronómico para o nosso pais, sendo a EDP uma empresa privada não me preocupa muito. A mim preocupa mais o que alguns administradores públicos ganham. Apesar dos graus de incompetência que demonstram ter.

Deixando o offtopic.





Finalmente já temos as barragens de Fio de Água na base do diagrama. Se assim continuar já poderemos dar algum "descanso" ás termoeléctricas a carvão.


----------



## srr (9 Mar 2018 às 09:40)

Já deu para entender que está no meio :  "Sinceramente até eu que estou no meio "

Ao citar o Exemplo "Mexia" foi apenas um exemplo : O Mundo todo está a SAQUE, desde o pequeno ao maior : no  Publico e no Privado.

O ritmo do Saque é tão elevado que isto vai estoirar, e depois nem é para o "Pequeno" nem para o "Grande".

Boa noticia essa : "descanso" ás termoeléctricas a carvão.


----------



## fog (9 Mar 2018 às 10:20)

dahon disse:


> Hoje em dia o mercado é liberalizado e a EDP não tem monopólio no mercado liberalizado, seja na produção seja na comercialização.


Entre as diferentes empresas, pode garantir não haver concertação de preços? Sendo a favor da liberalização dos mercados e da livre concorrência, incomoda-me só a hipótese de tal acontecer, seria uma entorse inadmissível de recorte criminal. E, no mínimo, parece.


----------



## MipsUc (9 Mar 2018 às 10:41)

Normalmente eles regulam-se pela tarifa regulada. No entanto, neste inicio de ano foi diferente, ou seja, na tarifa regulada (EDP Universal) a ERSE impôs uma redução no preço do kwh e, pelo menos a EDP (mercado livre), subiu o preço da potência contratada (não tenho a certeza). Regra geral, não há grandes diferenças nos preços praticados pelos comercializadores (às vezes essas diferenças encontram-se nos serviços oferecidos por essas).


----------



## fog (9 Mar 2018 às 10:54)

MipsUc disse:


> não há grandes diferenças nos preços praticados pelos comercializadores


Ora lá está. "À mulher de César não basta ser séria, é preciso parecê-lo"... no caso vertente, é necessário dizer que não parece?


----------



## dahon (9 Mar 2018 às 11:17)

fog disse:


> Entre as diferentes empresas, pode garantir não haver concertação de preços? Sendo a favor da liberalização dos mercados e da livre concorrência, incomoda-me só a hipótese de tal acontecer, seria uma entorse inadmissível de recorte criminal. E, no mínimo, parece.


Eu não posso garantir, mas para mim do lado da produção é muito mais transparente que o dos combustíveis.
Assim por alto, o preço da electricidade para cada hora de um dado dia é definido através de um leilão que ocorre no dia anterior. Se não me engano por volta das 12h. E nesse leilão para cada hora do dia seguinte são alocados os produtores conforme o preço e a capacidade de produção. A excepção são as PREs(eólicas, cogeracão, etc) que tem de ser alocadas obrigatóriamente.

Agora quando chegamos á comercialização a história já é outra. Aí já não ponho as mãos no fogo. Mas a tendência tem sido seguir os preços do mercado regulado. Digamos que para já a tarifa do mercado regulado serve de travão.

Edit:

Como o @MipsUc referiu a EDP comercial optou por aumentar os preços. A justificação foi os preços da electricidade do mercado grossista em 2017 terem sido elevados. 
É uma justificação, nem vou comentar se é válida ou não. Mas sendo um mercado livre as pessoas podem mudar de comercializador. 
Eu sou dos que ainda não saiu do mercado regulado. Como não tenho acesso ao gás natural nem me dei ao trabalho. E agora ainda menos.

Este offtopic já vai longo. Peço desculpa.


----------



## Fernando Simoes (9 Mar 2018 às 11:30)

A Albufeira do Cabril já deve estar com um nível aceitável. Das últimas vezes que passei no IC8 (em Janeiro), nem a água se via na albufeira, de tão baixa que estava.


----------



## srr (9 Mar 2018 às 11:31)

Este offtopic já vai longo. Peço desculpa. - è Muito ON Topico....muito pertinente : Eu também estou no regulado, também não tenho rede gaz natural.

Com o que está a chover na Area da Albufeira de Castelo de bode, acho que ficará perto dos 100% neste dias. ( será?)


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 12:07)

Os ribeiros afluentes do Rio Almonda seguem com carga máxima, a cheia desta manhã, já é maior do que em Janeiro de 2014.



Aqui é a pista de motocross, mas agora só estava boa para motas de água, até um pato bravo, estava aqui todo contente.


Fica o video do mesmo local, no dia 7 de Janeiro de 2014, ribeiro do Vale Escuro, fica a comparação entre ambos.


https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=nA0QAo5c5Bc


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 14:20)




----------



## slbgdt (9 Mar 2018 às 15:07)

srr disse:


> Este offtopic já vai longo. Peço desculpa. - è Muito ON Topico....muito pertinente : Eu também estou no regulado, também não tenho rede gaz natural.
> 
> Com o que está a chover na Area da Albufeira de Castelo de bode, acho que ficará perto dos 100% neste dias. ( será?)



Dificilmente.
Mesmo com Cabril a trabalhar


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Mar 2018 às 15:33)

Na Sertã, uma das principais ribeiras que desagua no Rio Zêzere, mais propriamente na albufeira de Castelo do Bode já saiu das suas margens.



A estação meteorológica de Ferreira do Zêzere já leva hoje acumulados 40.4 mm.


----------



## JCARL (9 Mar 2018 às 15:44)

Ribeira do Lucriz, afluente da Ribeira do Açafal às 14:18 (UTC) de 09/03/2018:







Ribeira do Açafal, na ponte da EN18 (Vila Velha de Ródão) às 14:38 (UTC) de 09/03/2018::





Barragem do Açafal (Canal de descarga) - Ribeira do Açafal às 14:29 (UTC) de 09/03/2018:





Barragem do Açafal (Descarregador) - Ribeira do Açafal às 14:29 (UTC) de 09/03/2018:


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 15:48)




----------



## MSantos (9 Mar 2018 às 15:49)

Depois de uns dias mais calmos, eis que rio Liz apresenta novamente um caudal bem elevado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 15:51)

"A água chegou à Serra da estrela, chegou e a sério!"


----------



## MSantos (9 Mar 2018 às 16:00)

MSantos disse:


> Depois de uns dias mais calmos, eis que rio Liz apresenta novamente um caudal bem elevado!


Completo o post anterior com duas fotos do mesmo local, a primeira é de hoje a segunda do passado dia 26 de Fevereiro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Desculpem a qualidade, são do telemóvel, mas já dá para se ter uma ideia! 
Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 16:23)

Assim está o rio Almonda, como já não o via á alguns anos, isto logo á entrada da cidade de Torres Novas, de salientar que são cerca de 8 hectares, que estão submersos.
















Fotos retiradas do facebook, autoria de Tatiana Sousa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 16:37)

"O Rio Negro corre em situação normal de puro Inverno. Desde o dia 01 de Março até às 14h00 de hoje, o pluviómetro das Grutas de Mira de Aire registou uma precipitação de 150 litros por metro quadrado."


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Mar 2018 às 16:38)

Agora deixo aqui um video partilhado no facebook do estado actual da ribeira na Sertã.


Faz-me apenas confusão porque é que não interditaram o dito "parque de estacionamento" por precaução.

E aparentemente também me dá a ideia que tinha a ribeira fechada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 17:13)




----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 17:55)

Poço do inferno 

Foto de Daniela Teixeira e partilhado  por Meteoestrela / serra da estrela 


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10156224214507328&id=759712327

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:02)

Agroal











Almourol


----------



## Manuel Amador (9 Mar 2018 às 18:39)

Pena não se poder transferir alguma da água da Madeira, nestes dias há de sobra
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:55)

aqui a Ribeira que passa na Fajarda, é a ribeira que vai à Barragem de Magos está assim:


----------



## Manuel Amador (9 Mar 2018 às 18:58)

david 6 disse:


> aqui a Ribeira que passa na Fajarda, é a ribeira que vai à Barragem de Magos está assim:


isso e lá embaixo no Cascavel

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:02)

ac_cernax disse:


> Na Sertã, uma das principais ribeiras que desagua no Rio Zêzere, mais propriamente na albufeira de Castelo do Bode já saiu das suas margens.
> 
> 
> 
> A estação meteorológica de Ferreira do Zêzere já leva hoje acumulados 40.4 mm.





ac_cernax disse:


> Agora deixo aqui um video partilhado no facebook do estado actual da ribeira na Sertã.
> 
> 
> Faz-me apenas confusão porque é que não interditaram o dito "parque de estacionamento" por precaução.
> ...



Bem! Já não se via essa ribeira assim há alguns anos, talvez desde as últimas cheias catastróficas. 

Como vai a ribeira Grande, que leva tem um leito ainda maior?


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:02)

Manuel Amador disse:


> isso e lá embaixo no Cascavel
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk



sim é  essa ponte que está numa das fotos é na rua do Cascavel, a última rua da Fajarda para o lado de Salvaterra


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:32)




----------



## rui924 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:41)

Túnel de entrada da Barragem do Caldeirão- Guarda//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5aa2e35ce0efe/videocompress-067-VID_20180309_181138.mp4

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A3003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (9 Mar 2018 às 20:06)

Alguem sabe se tem estado a chover na região de Ourique e Odemira. A barragem do Monte da Rocha e De Santa Clara estavam vazias da ultima vez que lá passei

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Mar 2018 às 20:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem! Já não se via essa ribeira assim há alguns anos, talvez desde as últimas cheias catastróficas.
> 
> Como vai a ribeira Grande, que leva tem um leito ainda maior?


Ao que sei também leva bom caudal mas ainda não saiu do leito. Essa sim, quando sai o caso fica mal parado. Desde que fizeram o novo jardim pelo que me lembro ainda não houve cheias. Vamos ver se assim se mantém.

Esta pelo que vejo, dá-me a entender que muito se deve ao açude estar fechado (algo que não compreendo). Só o foram tentar abrir quando a ribeira já estava assim e acho que não o estavam a conseguir abrir. Não sei a situação neste momento. Mas tem chovido bem desde o final da tarde.

EDIT: Fica aqui o link da noticia da Rádio local.

http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/radio/index.php/noticias/27047-serta-ribeira-do-amioso-ja-transbordou


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 20:33)




----------



## JCARL (9 Mar 2018 às 20:40)

Precipitação acumulada: 58 mm desde as 00:00 (utc)
Situação da Barragem do Açafal e Baixa do Açafal às 16:31 (utc) de 09/03/2018:
Cota do armazenamento: 113,34 (a subir)
Caudal descarregado: 46,95 m3/s (estimado)
Situação das vias:
- Pontão sobre a ribeira do Açafal a jusante da Barragem - Submerso.
- Caminhos Agrícolas paralelos à ribeira - submersos, incluindo acessos aos mesmos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 21:40)

*Duplicam barragens com mais de 80% de água*

*



*
Barragem do Roxo, Aljustrel. A sul ainda há situações preocupantes, segundo o ministro do Ambiente

Foto: NUNO VEIGA/LUSA

A chuva dos últimos dias levou a que o número de barragens com um volume de armazenamento superior a 80% tenha aumentado de cinco para dez, na avaliação feita esta sexta-feira em comparação com a realizada a 28 de fevereiro.

Segundo a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA), que comparou os níveis de 61 albufeiras com os da última semana, há dez bacias hidrográficas com disponibilidades superiores a 80% do volume total. Já o número de albufeiras com uma disponibilidade inferior a 40% diminuiu de 23 para 12. Oito destas estão na bacia do Sado, três na bacia do Guadiana e uma no rio Tejo.

A análise revela ainda que se verificou um aumento do volume de água em 11 bacias hidrográficas e a descida da quantidade numa delas. Esta última é no Mondego, onde se diminuiu o nível de armazenamento para se poder "guardar encaixe" para os volumes afluentes previstos com a tempestade Félix que atinge o país durante o fim de semana.

A APA adianta ainda que nas duas últimas semanas registou-se um aumento na percentagem de armazenamento em 49 albufeiras. Nas bacias do Mondego, Tejo e Arade, oito albufeiras registaram um aumento superior a 20%.

Também esta sexta-feira, o ministro do Ambiente disse que a chuva tem reposto os níveis de água das barragens, mas a um ritmo "bastante lento" no sul do país. "Temos que separar o país ao meio. A norte do rio Tejo, as barragens estão muito próximas da sua capacidade máxima e algumas já a atingiram", afirmou João Pedro Matos Fernandes, citado pela agência Lusa.

No sul, embora esteja a haver "encaixes de água a cada dia", ainda há situações preocupantes, como a da barragem de Monte da Rocha, no concelho de Ourique, que abastece "um conjunto vasto de habitantes", e que ainda está com apenas 9,6% da capacidade, disse o governante, adiantando que o cuidado com o consumo tem que continuar.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/duplicam-barragens-com-mais-de-80-de-agua-9175261.html


----------



## Nonnu (9 Mar 2018 às 22:43)

Gostava de colocar fotos, mas na caixa carregae ficheiro apenas deixa carregar zip,rar,txt e pdf, ora... onde se carrega fotos (jpeg) ?


----------



## aoc36 (9 Mar 2018 às 23:06)

Produção eólica e hídrica está a bombar....


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (9 Mar 2018 às 23:12)

aoc36 disse:


> Produção eólica e hídrica está a bombar....
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



A eólica está perto da capacidade máxima de 5600gwh


----------



## Tonton (9 Mar 2018 às 23:13)

Nonnu disse:


> Gostava de colocar fotos, mas na caixa carregae ficheiro apenas deixa carregar zip,rar,txt e pdf, ora... onde se carrega fotos (jpeg) ?



Não sei se estás em PC Windows (que é o que utilizo), mas neste ambiente é preciso clicar / tocar no botão:





Não faço ideia no Android dado que nunca acedo ao fórum de dispositivos móveis...


----------



## aoc36 (9 Mar 2018 às 23:13)

Estamos tb a exportar 2.40gw para Espanha.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## efcm (9 Mar 2018 às 23:29)

Nonnu disse:


> Gostava de colocar fotos, mas na caixa carregae ficheiro apenas deixa carregar zip,rar,txt e pdf, ora... onde se carrega fotos (jpeg) ?


Se estiveres a ver no telemóvel o mais simples é usares o tap a talk

no pc tens de alojar a imagem num servidor por exemplo http://imageshack.com 

E aqui na parte de cima da caixa onde escreves os posts tens um botão que diz imagem é só colocares o link que o http://imageshack.com te deu depois de carregar a tua imagem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2018 às 00:37)

Mais um dia bom para as renováveis, Portugal esteve quase o dia todo a produzir *80%* de fontes renováveis, com um máximo de *92%* de madrugada.

Desta vez cessou o consumo de carvão, ainda há poucas horas, estando apenas o gás a contribuir para o carbono. 

Dia 8, conseguiu exportar um máximo de 3 GW.


----------



## srr (10 Mar 2018 às 08:24)

Bom dia. Como deduzi a barragem Castelo bode esta a encher a olhos vistos. Tanto que começou ja a descarregar. Ja superou os 80/100. Todos os afluentes esta a descarregar hmlitros de agua para la.
Todos os videos no meu face..mais logo posto aqui.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2018 às 08:37)

Muita chuva + degelo = enorme caudal no Zêzere.






A barragem do Fratel também estava a descarregar bem e isso deve-se começar a fazer sentir nas lezirias ribatejanas.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2018 às 08:41)

O rio Ocreza também com um enorme caudal, ontem às 23h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 10:18)

EN 365 INTERDITA JUNTO PONTE DO RIO ALVIELA


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 11:29)

Barragem de Belver


----------



## FJC (10 Mar 2018 às 12:23)

AnDré disse:


> Muita chuva + degelo = enorme caudal no Zêzere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia.
No Zêzere, a barragem da bouçã (entre cabril e Castelo de bode ), já descarrega, estando a passar um fio de água por cima, não muito elevado ainda.
Acredito que no cabril deve estar a entrar bem mais água, pois a informação do caudal de entrada já não actualiza à algum tempo. Mas ainda tem bastante espaço para reter. Cerca de 15 metros, por isso pode chover mais ... Hihihi 
Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2018 às 12:29)

estamos já a falar de cheias no tejo e não apenas de regularização do caudal que era anormalmente baixo.

excelente.


----------



## dahon (10 Mar 2018 às 12:31)

AnDré disse:


> O rio Ocreza também com um enorme caudal, ontem às 23h.



Em que parte do site do SNIRH é que está a informação dessa albufeira e da Caniçada?
Só consigo ver as que estão neste mapa.





Este site do SNIRH é das coisas mais aberrantes que já vi para se ter acesso à informação pretendida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 12:43)

*Mau tempo: Acionado Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias na Bacia do Tejo*
10 mar 2018 11:45

O Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias na Bacia do Tejo foi hoje acionado em nível de alerta amarelo, anunciou o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém.

A decisão foi tomada pela Comissão Distrital de Proteção Civil devido à previsão de alagamentos e inundações decorrente da subida dos caudais do rio Tejo.

Em comunicado, o CDOS de Santarém adianta que a chuva que se tem sentido em Portugal e em Espanha “gerou um aumento considerável dos níveis hidrométricos e caudais do rio Tejo especialmente nos provenientes de Espanha”.

“Mantendo-se a situação atual, prevê-se que que os caudais lançados no Rio Tejo possam atingir os 2000m3/s em Almourol, ao longo do dia de hoje”, refere o comunicado.

Desde as 23:00 de sexta-feira que os caudais estão acima dos 1500m3 constituindo-se como “fator de risco muito significativo no galgamento das margens do Rio Tejo, tendo-se verificado hoje pelas 07:00 o maior caudal lançado pelo conjunto das barragens com influência no Rio Tejo com 2297m3/s”, salienta a Proteção Civil.

“Perante os dados verificados e as consequências previsíveis”, a Comissão Distrital de Proteção Civil decidiu ativar o Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias na Bacia do Tejo no seu nível amarelo.

Segundo o CDOS de Santarém, as consequências do mau tempo já se fizerem sentir em alguns locais, nomeadamente em Constância, onde o parque de estacionamento junto ao Rio Zêzere ficou submerso, na Estrada Municipal 1348, entre Vale de Figueira e Ribeira de Santarém, onde o trânsito está condicionado.

Para as próximas horas, as previsões apontam que devem ficar submersas a Estrada Nacional 365 em Ponte do Alviela, a Estrama Municipal que liga Ribeira de Santarém a Vale de Figueira, a EN 365 em Palhais/Ribeira de Santarém e o parque de estacionamento da Ribeira de Santarém.

Perante esta situação, o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Santarém aconselha a população das zonas ribeirinhas do distrito a tomar medidas de precaução.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...al-de-emergencia-para-cheias-na-bacia-do-tejo


----------



## Geopower (10 Mar 2018 às 13:07)

O ribeiro que atravessa Glória do Ribatejo vai com um bom caudal. Crédito fotográfico: José Peixe.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155687566250432&id=530395431


----------



## nipnip (10 Mar 2018 às 13:14)

Assim vai o Douro na Régua, a "inundar" algumas das estruturas mais baixas do cais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MIX 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (10 Mar 2018 às 13:14)

Água para o Guadiana

Água para o Tejo

Edito com mais algum vídeo de afluentes e subafluentes do Tejo:

- Rio Jerte (subafluente)

- Rio Alberche (afluente)


----------



## clone (10 Mar 2018 às 13:22)

Já diz o povo ''Não há fome que não dê em fartura''


----------



## huguh (10 Mar 2018 às 13:36)

tanta coisa que não chovia e chove uma semana e já vamos com cheias no Tejo...
Por aqui o Douro já inundou como é costume, as partes mais baixas do cais da Régua e tambem um pouco mais a montante, do cais da Junqueira junto às pontes


----------



## hurricane (10 Mar 2018 às 14:04)

huguh disse:


> tanta coisa que não chovia e chove uma semana e já vamos com cheias no Tejo...
> Por aqui o Douro já inundou como é costume, as partes mais baixas do cais da Régua e tambem um pouco mais a montante, do cais da Junqueira junto às pontes


A questao nao é ser apenas uma semana, é a quantidade de chuva que ja ultrapassou a media do mes. Penso que as alteracoes climaticas serao isto, a chuva a cair em espacos de tempo mais curtos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 14:36)

Almourol











Agroal


----------



## Nonnu (10 Mar 2018 às 14:44)

Rio Coina, ontem ao final da tarde em Coina...


----------



## slbgdt (10 Mar 2018 às 14:55)

hurricane disse:


> A questao nao é ser apenas uma semana, é a quantidade de chuva que ja ultrapassou a media do mes. Penso que as alteracoes climaticas serao isto, a chuva a cair em espacos de tempo mais curtos.



Nem mais. As alterações climáticas cada vez mais fazem que quando chove, chova muito.
A situação poderia ser pior se não houvesse capacidade de encaixe na barragens um pouco por toda a península


----------



## slbgdt (10 Mar 2018 às 15:19)

http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/radi...-da-bouca-volta-a-oferecer-espetaculo-natural


----------



## huguh (10 Mar 2018 às 15:24)

slbgdt disse:


> http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/radi...-da-bouca-volta-a-oferecer-espetaculo-natural



Vídeo de há alguns anos atrás. bem bonito, sem dúvida


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 15:31)

slbgdt disse:


> http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/radi...-da-bouca-volta-a-oferecer-espetaculo-natural


Espectáculo "natural"? "Fenómeno" raro? lol
Mas é bonito, lá isso é!


----------



## srr (10 Mar 2018 às 15:35)

Rio Tejo as 13h00 em Constância :


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 15:43)




----------



## ac_cernax (10 Mar 2018 às 15:54)

@guisilva5000 ontem questionavas o estado da Ribeira Grande da Sertã, encontrei estas fotos no facebook e parece que está assim, já no seu limite...


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Mar 2018 às 15:58)

Ontem 9/3
Rio Lis


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2018 às 15:58)

ac_cernax disse:


> @guisilva5000 ontem questionavas o estado da Ribeira Grande da Sertã, encontrei estas fotos no facebook e parece que está assim, já no seu limite...


Obrigado! Já tinha visto ontem num vídeo que estava quase a transbordar, os donos do restaurante devem estar com o coração nas mãos para ver se não sobe mais.


----------



## dahon (10 Mar 2018 às 15:59)

huguh disse:


> Vídeo de há alguns anos atrás. bem bonito, sem dúvida



Por acaso já há alguns anos que acompanho esse canal do Youtube. E das descargas de topo registadas para mim a mais bonita é a da Barragem de Santa Luzia.


----------



## martinus (10 Mar 2018 às 16:11)

Em qualquer cidade ou povoação da Península Ibérica, que seja atravessada por um rio, há marcas das cheias antigas do século XIX e inícios do século XX. Em alguns casos as marcas estão em cotas incríveis que hoje destruiriam meia cidade se não fosse existirem agora dezenas de barragens na bacia hidrográfica que impedem que isso aconteça. Por isso não me venham com a ideologia das "alterações climáticas" que fazem com que agora chova mais ou mais concentrado. Atendam a factos objectivos. Às vezes uma pessoa perde a paciência...


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Mar 2018 às 16:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Obrigado! Já tinha visto ontem num vídeo que estava quase a transbordar, os donos do restaurante devem estar com o coração nas mãos para ver se não sobe mais.



O restaurante tem uma vista fantástica para a ribeira, tem uma localização soberba. Mas nestas alturas o bonito pode sair caro. Esperemos bem que não. A tarde tem sido de aguaceiros muito fortes acompanhados de trovoada.


----------



## FJC (10 Mar 2018 às 16:27)

huguh disse:


> Vídeo de há alguns anos atrás. bem bonito, sem dúvida



Boas. 
Mas hoje a barragem está a descarregar, como está na foto da noticia da rádio Condestável. 
No meu Avatar, vês a barragem em grande descarga, superior ao vídeo,bastante superior.


----------



## srr (10 Mar 2018 às 16:34)

Cascata do Escalvaduro - Vila de Rei  10 03 2018 ;


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 16:39)

Vale de Figueira
Cenário de possiveis cheias ,com barragens Portuguesas e Espanholas a abrirem as suas comportas.




Até as caracoletas já fogem da cheias.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Mar 2018 às 16:44)

Praia Fluvial do Penedo Furado em Vila de Rei.


----------



## srr (10 Mar 2018 às 16:51)

Praia Fluvial penedo furado, hoje as 10h00 ;

https://www.facebook.com/sergio.ros...0213609667371058.1073741908.1084613654&type=3


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 16:55)

*Proteção Civil alerta para possíveis inundações nas bacias do Tejo e no concelho de Coimbra*
10 mar 2018 15:49

Em comunicado enviado às redações, Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil alerta para a probabilidade de ocorrência de inundações nas bacias do Tejo e no concelho de Coimbra.
...  https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...s-nas-bacias-do-tejo-e-no-concelho-de-coimbra


----------



## hurricane (10 Mar 2018 às 17:11)

martinus disse:


> Em qualquer cidade ou povoação da Península Ibérica, que seja atravessada por um rio, há marcas das cheias antigas do século XIX e inícios do século XX. Em alguns casos as marcas estão em cotas incríveis que hoje destruiriam meia cidade se não fosse existirem agora dezenas de barragens na bacia hidrográfica que impedem que isso aconteça. Por isso não me venham com a ideologia das "alterações climáticas" que fazem com que agora chova mais ou mais concentrado. Atendam a factos objectivos. Às vezes uma pessoa perde a paciência...


 Nao é preciso perder a paciencia. Ja todos aqui no forum sabemos que voce nao acredita em factos e que para si o aquecimento global é uma invencao. Portanto nao se perde mais tempo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Mar 2018 às 17:34)

Barragem do Beliche já na cota 47.6m. falta 4.4m para o NPA.

Desde o início das chuvas temos uma subida de 4.2m até ao momento


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mar 2018 às 17:48)

@Gil_Algarvio , se as reservas não eram alarmantes, agora fica tudo enterrado, pelo menos até 2020, existe água para dar e vender. Odeleite, também não deve faltar muito para a cota máxima. 

Realmente, o clima do Norte de África é genial, ele jorra água por todos os lados.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2018 às 17:55)

Como estão as *barragens da bacia do rio Sado*?

Quero arroz nacional à mesa...


----------



## srr (10 Mar 2018 às 18:03)

Ribeiros no Penedo Furado, Vile de Rei, bastante "agressivos" em parte consequência da falta de Vegetação :

https://www.facebook.com/sergio.ros...1058.1073741908.1084613654&type=3&pnref=story


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 18:04)




----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2018 às 18:06)

aqui a ribeira mais cheia hoje, já transborda para o vale:


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 18:10)

"Fotos do Rio Tuela enviadas por Eliana Sofia, a primeira há 15 dias atrás, a segunda atualmente!
Sim dúvida que é ilustrativa da mudança que estamos a viver!

Obrigado Eliana."


----------



## Manuel Amador (10 Mar 2018 às 18:14)

Está grande, mas longe de situação de cheia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (10 Mar 2018 às 18:29)

Nunca mais me olvidarei do vale do Tejo em Marco de 2013, o Ribatejo parecia um *mar interior.* Essas cheias no passado eram importantes para a fertilidade dos solos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 18:33)

EN 365 Pombalinho - Vale de Figueira
Porto das Pereiras (Areeiro do Pombalinho)


----------



## PaulusLx (10 Mar 2018 às 18:52)

Cascata de Anços, no Rio Mourão, esta manhã - entre Montelavar / Pero Pinheiro e Negrais

​


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Mar 2018 às 19:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @Gil_Algarvio , se as reservas não eram alarmantes, agora fica tudo enterrado, pelo menos até 2020, existe água para dar e vender. Odeleite, também não deve faltar muito para a cota máxima.
> 
> Realmente, o clima do Norte de África é genial, ele jorra água por todos os lados.


Beliche e Odeleite estão normalmente niveladas pelo túnel a cota normalmente é a mesma. Mais 10cms menos 10cms... mas tenho o feeling que ainda enchem.


----------



## srr (10 Mar 2018 às 20:10)

*Ministério confirma: Celtejo fez descargas ilegais durante dois anos*

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ltejo-fez-descargas-ilegais-durante-dois-anos


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2018 às 20:12)

srr disse:


> *Ministério confirma: Celtejo fez descargas ilegais durante dois anos*
> 
> https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ltejo-fez-descargas-ilegais-durante-dois-anos



Terá de pagar uma multa correspondente a 2 anos de poluição e o Estado terá de colocar em tribunal os responsáveis técnicos da empresa.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Mar 2018 às 20:18)

A barragem do Monte Novo, rio Degebe, alimenta Évora.
Já está a descarregar!!! 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1618508304901138&id=100002259518738


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2018 às 20:21)

Ontem em Cheleiros,Mafra
Rio Lizandro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 20:53)

Rio Tejo, em Almourol, onde ás 18 horas o caudal ia em 6,55 m.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 21:02)

Nem á 4 anos atrás, o rio Almonda corria com esta força brutal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 21:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Nem á 4 anos atrás, o rio Almonda corria com esta força brutal.


Muito obrigado ao Pedro e a todos os que têm postado estes vídeos fabulosos dos nossos rios em todo o seu esplendor! Fabuloso!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 21:56)

Esta tarde...


----------



## slbgdt (10 Mar 2018 às 22:48)

Monte da Vinha a registar 420m3 se caudal as 22 horas.
Boas notícias para o Alqueva.
Notícias do Zêzere só agora as 23 se o SNIRH actualizar, Mas pelas notícias que vai chegando vai bastante cheio até Cabril


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2018 às 22:54)

O Tejo em Espanha está pujante!
A evolução das últimas horas em Alcantara é brutal!







Ainda falta bastante para os 3160hm3, mas a esta velocidade....

Quanto ao Douro e ao Guadiana, do lado espanhol, o aumento do caudal não é tão significativo.


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Mar 2018 às 00:55)

Mais um vídeo de Almourol 
Autoria de Fernando Pena

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1730462867050403&id=100002601203766

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 02:26)

encontrei esta foto no facebook, do Rio Sorraia esta tarde em Coruche:


----------



## slbgdt (11 Mar 2018 às 03:00)

A produção renovável neste momento a garantir todo o consumo.
E ainda a exportar 2100mhw


----------



## talingas (11 Mar 2018 às 05:08)

Barragem da Póvoa já está efectuar descargas de fundo. Créditos: 
*Luis Fernando Belchior Maurício*


----------



## efcm (11 Mar 2018 às 06:03)

Foto do rio caia na A6


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Mar 2018 às 07:59)

Foz de Lis


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2018 às 08:43)

O Zêzere ontem esteve todo o dia com um enorme caudal. A Cabril chegaram a entrar 800m3/s!
Às 23h a albufeira estava nos 71,5%, ainda com muita capacidade de retenção.

Castelo de Bode, às 23h, estava nos 81,9%. O caudal de entrada era de 331m3/s. 

Pracana, também na bacia do Tejo, mantém-se em contínua descarga, e o Fratel chegou mesmo a debitar 2000m3/s.






O caudal do Guadiana também continua a subir em Monte da Vinha. 427m3/s à meia-noite. Boas noticias para o Alqueva que bem precisa.

Mais a norte temos: (Informação das 8h)
Alto Lindoso nos 66,4% 
Alto Rabagão nos 61,1% 
Paradela nos 67,1%
Vilarinho das Furnas nos 76,3%

A albufeira de Vilar - Tabuaço, ainda nos 55,7%.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 08:46)

AnDré disse:


> O Zêzere ontem esteve todo o dia com um enorme caudal. A Cabril chegaram a entrar 800m3/s!
> Às 23h a albufeira estava nos 71,5%, ainda com muita capacidade de retenção.
> 
> Castelo de Bode, às 23h, estava nos 81,9%. O caudal de entrada era de 331m3/s.
> ...


Ou seja ainda pode chover muito...


----------



## Pek (11 Mar 2018 às 13:49)

Salamanca, rio Tormes (afluente do Douro)


@TribunaSal
VIDEO | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 El río Tormes entra en situación de alerta tras su crecida por las lluvias. http://bit.ly/2typE6Z





4:45 - 10 mar. 2018


Pozo de los Humos (Arribes do Douro, província de Salamanca)


----------



## DaniFR (11 Mar 2018 às 14:27)

*Proteção Civil alerta para risco de cheias na bacia do Tejo e em Coimbra*

*Depois de ter sido acionado o Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias na Bacia do Tejo na manhã deste sábado, a Proteção Civil emitiu um novo alerta para risco de inundações também no concelho de Coimbra.*

O Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias na Bacia do Tejo foi acionado este sábado, em nível de alerta amarelo, devido à previsão de alagamentos e inundações decorrente da subida dos caudais do rio Tejo, bem como o Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias e Inundações no Concelho de Coimbra.

Em comunicado, a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil refere que está a ser dedicada especial atenção "às *bacias do Tejo, Vouga (Águeda) e Douro (Tâmega)*, assim como todas as dos restantes afluentes a norte do Tejo".

Em comunicado, o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém adianta que a chuva que se tem sentido em Portugal e em Espanha "gerou um aumento considerável dos níveis hidrométricos e caudais do rio Tejo especialmente nos provenientes de Espanha".

"Mantendo-se a situação atual, prevê-se que que os caudais lançados no Rio Tejo possam atingir os 2000m3/s em Almourol, ao longo do dia de hoje", refere o comunicado.

*Desde as 23 horas de sexta-feira que os caudais estão acima dos 1500m3 constituindo-se como "fator de risco muito significativo no galgamento das margens do Rio Tejo, tendo-se verificado hoje pelas 7 horas o maior caudal lançado pelo conjunto das barragens com influência no Rio Tejo com 2297m3/s", salienta a Proteção Civil.*

"Perante os dados verificados e as consequências previsíveis", a Comissão Distrital de Proteção Civil decidiu ativar o Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias na Bacia do Tejo no seu nível amarelo.

JN


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 14:29)

DaniFR disse:


> *Proteção Civil alerta para risco de cheias na bacia do Tejo e em Coimbra*
> 
> *Depois de ter sido acionado o Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias na Bacia do Tejo na manhã deste sábado, a Proteção Civil emitiu um novo alerta para risco de inundações também no concelho de Coimbra.*
> 
> ...


Esta notícia era de ontem... acredito que as condições se mantenham.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 15:05)

O rio Almonda continua em força máxima.


----------



## slbgdt (11 Mar 2018 às 15:11)

Pek disse:


> Salamanca, rio Tormes (afluente do Douro)
> 
> 
> @TribunaSal
> ...



@Pek  toda essa não enche o mar de Almendra.
Mas que está a recuperar como todas as grandes barragens espanholas sem dúvida


----------



## Agreste (11 Mar 2018 às 15:14)

o Tormes é o maior rio da meseta... vai encher Almendra com facilidade.


----------



## slbgdt (11 Mar 2018 às 15:16)

Agreste disse:


> o Tormes é o maior rio da meseta... vai encher Almendra com facilidade.



Ainda não.. ainda não encheu Sta Teresa.. 
Aliás os maiores ganhos de água foram em Sta Teresa..
Mas com a  capacidade de Almendra de fazer bombagem de um Douro cheio, entra água por dois lados


----------



## efcm (11 Mar 2018 às 15:48)

Já não dá para andar por baixo da ponte...

Mas ainda tem muito para encher


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 15:53)

*Ligeira descida das águas na bacia do Tejo. Ainda há estradas alagadas em Coruche e Golegã*

*



*

Os níveis das águas na bacia do Tejo registam este domingo uma “ligeira descida” devido ao decréscimo nos caudais lançados pelas barragens, mantendo-se, contudo, as recomendações feitas no sábado às populações ribeirinhas pela Proteção Civil.

Em comunicado divulgado, o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém afirma que, segundo a informação disponibilizada pela Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) e pela EDP Produção, os caudais descarregados no conjunto das barragens da Bacia do Tejo mantiveram-se abaixo dos 1.000 metros cúbicos por segundo ao longo da madrugada de hoje, prevendo-se a manutenção destes valores nas próximas horas.

“Na bacia hidrográfica do Sorraia, as barragens de Maranhão e Montargil continuam com capacidade de encaixe, não havendo qualquer descarga feita pelas mesmas”, sendo que os caudais hidrológicos verificados no rio Sorraia se devem a precipitação decorrente nessa bacia, afirma o comunicado.

Segundo o comunicado emitido hoje, neste momento estão submersos os caminhos municipais 1445, entre Rebolo e Biscainho, e 1427, entre Amieira e Raposeira, a estrada municipal 590, entre Couço e Santa Justa, e o caminho agrícola entre as estradas nacionais 114 e 251, no concelho de Coruche.

No concelho da Golegã, estão submersas a estrada municipal 1, estrada de Lázaros, e nacional 365, entre Pombalinho e Vale de Figueira, e no de Santarém as pontes dos Alcaides-Amajões e da Vala de Calhariz e o caminho municipal 1348, entre Ribeira de Santarém e Vale de Figueira.

Em Constância, mantém-se a submersão parcial do parque de estacionamento junto ao rio Zêzere.

http://observador.pt/2018/03/11/lig...nda-ha-estradas-alagadas-em-coruche-e-golega/


----------



## Zarb (11 Mar 2018 às 17:06)

slbgdt disse:


> A produção renovável neste momento a garantir todo o consumo.
> E ainda a exportar 2100mhw



às 3h da manhã??


----------



## slbgdt (11 Mar 2018 às 17:25)

Zarb disse:


> às 3h da manhã??



Todo o dia. 
Excesso de produção.
Consumo 6000, produção renovável 7500.
Neste momento quase dada a electricidade


----------



## Pek (11 Mar 2018 às 17:46)

slbgdt disse:


> @Pek  toda essa não enche o mar de Almendra.
> Mas que está a recuperar como todas as grandes barragens espanholas sem dúvida



Agora mesmo a barragem de Almendra é a mais vazia de todas as barragens (de grande tamanho) da província de Salamanca. Efetivamente ainda há muito a encher:








Agreste disse:


> o Tormes é o maior rio da meseta... vai encher Almendra com facilidade.



É o terceiro. Realmente é o rio Esla (León-Zamora) o maior afluente (em termos de fluxo e volume de água) do Douro na meseta.  É sempre dito que "O Esla leva a água e o Douro a fama"  De fato é o maior afluente de toda a bacia com muita diferença. Dados de contribuição média de afluentes diretos (não subafluentes) em hm3/ano:

- Esla (Margem direita. León-Zamora):........................................ 5.265,8
- Pisuerga (Margem direita. Palencia-Burgos-Valladolid):.........  2.516,3
- Tormes (Margem esquerda. Ávila-Salamanca-Zamora):.........  1.272,1

Um Esla saudável é essencial para um Duero saudável. É normal, ele traz muita água da neve da vertente sul da Cordilheira Cantábrica.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 17:53)

a estrada cortada entre Fajarda e Biscainho, na estrada do Rebolo é esta, dá para ver até lá ao fundo o vale do Sorraia com muita água:






o vale do Sorraia em Coruche,  está assim:


----------



## Manuel Amador (11 Mar 2018 às 18:10)

Rio Sorraia, ao fundo  nas duas primeiras fotos onde se junto o Almansor. A lezíria apesar de tudo esta longe de estar cheia.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (11 Mar 2018 às 18:11)

O Almansor, boa corrente
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (11 Mar 2018 às 18:13)

A barragem de Vale Cobrão em Setembro de 2017, gostava de ver  mesma agora na altura estava quase vazia, mas entrar dentro dos terrenos da CL tenho que pedir ao papa


----------



## Sanxito (11 Mar 2018 às 18:20)

Boa tarde. 
As foto foi tirada por um familiar na aldeia de Alqueidão com vista para Dornelas do Zêzere, aqui o Rio separa os concelhos da Pampilhosa da Serra e Fundão. 
O Rio segue grande. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 18:25)




----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 19:42)

*TOMAR | CAUDAL DO RIO NABÃO CORRE ALTO MAS CONTROLADO*

O Rio Nabão em Tomar apresentava na manhã deste domingo, 11 de março, um caudal elevado mas sem o risco de transbordo das suas margens. Apesar da chuva, que tem caído com alguma intensidade nos últimos, a Barragem do Castelo de Bode – que une os concelhos de Tomar e Abrantes – não estava a oferecer os espetáculos de descarga. Mesmo assim foram muitos os cidadãos que ali encontrámos, curiosos para ver se a Barragem estava ou não a descarregar.












http://www.mediotejo.net/tomar-caud...astelo-do-bode-sem-descargas-c-fotos-e-video/


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Mar 2018 às 20:06)

Guadiana nas Azenhas. Junto a Mértola.


----------



## criz0r (11 Mar 2018 às 23:22)

Boas,

Hoje fui dar uma volta aqui pelo Parque da Paz e tal como pensei, a ribeira corre a olhos vistos. A Junta foi obrigada a drenar parte da água do Lago do Parque, visto que já estava praticamente a alagar toda aquela zona.

Terrenos já saturados de água, coisa que já não via aqui desde 2015, inclusive algumas "piscinas" que se formaram para regalo da passarada 









































O verde regressou em força ao Parque,


----------



## João Pedro (11 Mar 2018 às 23:47)

Manuel Amador disse:


> A barragem de Vale Cobrão em Setembro de 2017, gostava de ver  mesma agora na altura estava quase vazia, mas entrar dentro dos terrenos da CL tenho que pedir ao papa


Desde a ponte da N119 já dá para ter uma ideia.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (12 Mar 2018 às 10:05)

http://www.edia.pt/pt/monitorizacao/
Impressionante a recuperação do Alqueva... no início deste evento chegou a estar à cota 144.9m (pois esteve a abastecer Alvito e Odivelas nos últimos meses). Ontem à noite seguia nos 146.7m. Quase 2m numa albufeira desta dimensão...
Para dar um exemplo, ao ritmo de encaixe das últimas 24h, eram precisos apenas mais 12 dias iguais para se atingir o NPA.
Melhor notícia para começar a semana não podia haver. Água é vida


----------



## meko60 (12 Mar 2018 às 10:29)

Bom dia.
Estes dias de chuva têm reposto bem os níveis, tanto é que algumas barragens já têm que efectuar descargas,como é o caso da de Monte Novo.


----------



## meko60 (12 Mar 2018 às 10:40)




----------



## Fernando Simoes (12 Mar 2018 às 12:00)

A Albufeira de Castelo do Bode já vai nos 83% (dados de ontem às 23h).


----------



## srr (12 Mar 2018 às 12:42)

Fernando Simoes disse:


> A Albufeira de Castelo do Bode já vai nos 83% (dados de ontem às 23h).



De notar que esse Caudal deve incluir milhões de toneladas de Terra, vinda dos solos desprotegidos :

Vejam as fotos e vídeos do escorrimento na Zona de Vila de Rei directamente na Albufeira  :


----------



## DaniFR (12 Mar 2018 às 14:17)

Caudal do Mondego junto à Ponte Açude, em Coimbra.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mar 2018 às 14:21)

*Chuvas fazem disparar níveis de armazenamento das albufeiras do Maranhão e Montargil para perto dos 70 por cento*

As albufeiras do Maranhão, em Avis, e Montargil, em Ponte de Sor, já dispõem de água suficiente para assegurar a próxima campanha de rega “sem limitações”.

De acordo com José Núncio, da Associação de Regantes do Vale do Sorraia, a albufeira do Maranhão está com 65 por cento da sua capacidade e a de Montargil já atingiu os 69 por cento.

Antes das chuvas, que começaram a cair no início deste mês de março, as reservas hídricas, sobretudo da albufeira do Maranhão, com 20 por cento, e de Montargil com 50 por cento, só asseguravam 40 por cento das necessidades para uma campanha de rega normal.

Quanto à albufeira do Caia está com 33 por cento da capacidade de armazenamento, o equivalente a 70 milhões de metros cúbicos de água.

Segundo o gestor da Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, Aristides Chinita, desde o início de março entraram na maior albufeira do distrito de Portalegre 33 milhões de metros cúbicos de água.

Aristides Chinita explicou que para assegurar em pleno a próxima campanha de rega são precisos mais 10 milhões de metros cúbicos de água.

O mesmo responsável indicou que em 2017, por esta altura do ano, a albufeira do Caia tinha armazenados mais 15 milhões cúbicos do que tem atualmente.

A albufeira do Caia, a maior do distrito de Portalegre, com capacidade para armazenar 203 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, (capacidade útil 192 milhões) serve os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior, Arronches e Monforte.
Fonte: Rádio Portalegre 
_______________
Desde que começou este evento de chuva, a Barragem do Caia subiu de 18% para 33%. Vamos ver, se volta tudo a encher na quarta-feira e quem sabe, no próximo fim de semana.


----------



## huguh (12 Mar 2018 às 14:33)

Fernando Simoes disse:


> A Albufeira de Castelo do Bode já vai nos 83% (dados de ontem às 23h).



Desculpem o offtopic, mas aonde é que é possível ver os dados de outras barragens sem serem estas? http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=5.1

Por aqui o Douro está mais ou menos com o mesmo caudal de ontem, um pouco mais baixo


----------



## DaniFR (12 Mar 2018 às 14:45)

Apesar do elevado caudal do rio Mondego, principalmente a montante da ponte açude, este ainda não galgou as margens, nem do lado de Santa Clara, nem na zona das docas/esplanadas do parque verde, onde era frequente ficarem inundadas. Acredito que o desassoreamento do rio, que está em curso, já está a produzir efeitos positivos na prevenção de cheias na zona de Coimbra.


----------



## Fernando Simoes (12 Mar 2018 às 16:51)

huguh disse:


> Desculpem o offtopic, mas aonde é que é possível ver os dados de outras barragens sem serem estas? http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=5.1
> 
> Por aqui o Douro está mais ou menos com o mesmo caudal de ontem, um pouco mais baixo



O script que dá origem à imagem com os valores é este: http://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_dadosbase/tempo_real/esquemas/albuf.php?simbolo=16H/01A

No final do endereço, vemos que a seguir a "?simbolo=" aparece o código da albufeira, no caso de Castelo do Bode é 16H/01A. Para obter o código de outras albufeiras, basta ir a esta página: http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3 , seleccionamos uma bacia (por exemplo Mondego), depois uma barragem, (por exemplo Aguieira) e obtemos em cima na barra de endereço, o respectivo código: 11H/01A
Se voltarmos ao endereço inicial e substituirmos o código no final pelo da Aguieira, obtemos o seguinte endereço:

http://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_dadosbase/tempo_real/esquemas/albuf.php?simbolo=11H/01A

Não sei se funciona para todas as albufeiras, mas para estas que indiquei funciona.


----------



## Fernando Simoes (12 Mar 2018 às 18:41)

Fernando Simoes disse:


> O script que dá origem à imagem com os valores é este: http://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_dadosbase/tempo_real/esquemas/albuf.php?simbolo=16H/01A
> 
> No final do endereço, vemos que a seguir a "?simbolo=" aparece o código da albufeira, no caso de Castelo do Bode é 16H/01A. Para obter o código de outras albufeiras, basta ir a esta página: http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3 , seleccionamos uma bacia (por exemplo Mondego), depois uma barragem, (por exemplo Aguieira) e obtemos em cima na barra de endereço, o respectivo código: 11H/01A
> Se voltarmos ao endereço inicial e substituirmos o código no final pelo da Aguieira, obtemos o seguinte endereço:
> ...



É fácil criar um post ou tópico que mostre imediatamente os dados /gráficos para as principais barragens (sem ter que andar a fazer estes copy /paste ). Se acharem que pode ser útil.


----------



## huguh (12 Mar 2018 às 18:49)

Sugeria fazer um post ou atualizar este, com esta ultima informação do @Fernando Simoes porque assim é possivel ver todas as barragens do país e de todos os rios quase em tempo real 

Barragem da Régua hoje às 18h






Já agora, Crestuma


----------



## dahon (12 Mar 2018 às 19:28)

Se estes valores estiverem correctos o Rio Tâmega está com um caudal brutal.






Edit: O valor que referia era de ~2500m3/s ás 18h. Agora ás 21h os 529m3/s já parece mais razoável.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mar 2018 às 20:54)

Porque passámos de uma seca extrema para inundações no vale do Tejo em 10 dias? As razões são devidas aos cerca de 200 l/m2 que choveu na bacia do Tejo. Nesta zona chovem cerca de 600 l/m2 durante um ano médio. Assim tivemos um terço da chuva anual em 10 dias, já que este ano foi até agora extremamente seco. As alterações climáticas são isto mesmo, 2 anos sem praticamente chover e de repente chove o mesmo que os últimos 2 anos. Dependente do nível de armazenamento das grandes albufeiras, temos inundações por razões diferentes: ou devido a enxurradas ou débitos das grandes albufeiras quando pela persistência das chuvas ao longo do Inverno atingem níveis críticos. Neste ano tínhamos as albufeiras quase vazias devido à grande seca e assim não houve nestes dias grandes necessidades de fazer descargas. Os débitos atingidos foram quase integralmente das zonas da bacia do Tejo que não tem barragens. Aqui se percebe o quanto é necessário fazer mais barragens para podermos mitigar as alterações climáticas. O Tejo está a drenar para o mar cerca 100.000.000 m3 de água por dia, com esta água podíamos regar 20.000 ha de milho durante um ano.

Publicação: João Coimbra


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2018 às 22:12)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> http://www.edia.pt/pt/monitorizacao/
> Impressionante a recuperação do Alqueva... no início deste evento chegou a estar à cota 144.9m (pois esteve a abastecer Alvito e Odivelas nos últimos meses). Ontem à noite seguia nos 146.7m. Quase 2m numa albufeira desta dimensão...
> Para dar um exemplo, ao ritmo de encaixe das últimas 24h, eram precisos apenas mais 12 dias iguais para se atingir o NPA.
> Melhor notícia para começar a semana não podia haver. Água é vida



Muito ajudou a bombagem feita a partir de Pedrogão. 



dahon disse:


> Se estes valores estiverem correctos o Rio Tâmega está com um caudal brutal.



Ontem, o caudal médio do Tâmega a chegar à barragem do Torrão foi de 664m3/s.

O caudal médio do Douro, ontem, a chegar a Carrapatelo foi 1778m3/s. Em Crestuma, depois de receber o Paiva, o Tâmega e outros, o caudal  2617m3/s.


----------



## invent (13 Mar 2018 às 03:33)

AnDré disse:


> Muito ajudou a bombagem feita a partir de Pedrogão.



A bombagem é de 70 m3/s certo?
E, já agora alguém sabe qual é capacidade total possível de ser transferida?


----------



## slbgdt (13 Mar 2018 às 05:39)

invent disse:


> A bombagem é de 70 m3/s certo?
> E, já agora alguém sabe qual é capacidade total possível de ser transferida?



Cada turbina ou seja 140m3 Alqueva 1 mais 140 Alqueva II

Já agora Alqueva fechou nos 145.74 mts na sexta e fechou domingo com 146.72.
Visto a área de implementação da Albufeira a subida de 1 metro é muito boa


----------



## meteo_xpepe (13 Mar 2018 às 10:36)

AnDré disse:


> Muito ajudou a bombagem feita a partir de Pedrogão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De facto para o cálculo que fiz do nº de dias necessário em função da variação diária, a bombagem de aprox. 30hm3 de Pedrogão era importante e não a deveria ter considerado... 
Mas sabendo que ao fim de um período de tempo considerável (1 semana até) as variações de Pedrogão anulam-se, passar de cerca de 2700hm3 para quase 3100hm3 na situação preocupante que vivíamos foi uma "lufada" de ar fresco na região.
Com os solos mais perto da saturação e os pequenos aproveitamentos a debitar, cada mm de precipitação terá um impacte mais directo no enchimento da "barragem-mãe". Amanhã e o próximo fim de semana serão exemplos disso, espero!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mar 2018 às 11:04)




----------



## huguh (13 Mar 2018 às 13:07)

Ainda gostava de saber porque aquela página do SNIRH não é atualizada para ser possivel ver todos os dados das várias barragens do país, já que é tão fácil... Até os gráficos é possivel ver das várias barragens , utilizando outro script. 

Vou deixar aqui todas as barragens do Douro

*Miranda:









Picote:









Bemposta:









Pocinho:









Valeira:









Régua:









Carrapatelo:









Crestuma:*









Todas atualizadas de hora a hora exceto Crestuma, pelo que tenho visto, que só atualiza às 23h de cada dia.
Como disse, pode-se fazer isto facilmente e colocar a consulta à disposição de todos, já que o SNIRH não o faz, podemos ajudar nós.
Posso fazer isto para os vários rios e afluentes do país se quiserem, não custa nada e ajuda todos


----------



## dahon (13 Mar 2018 às 13:16)

huguh disse:


> Ainda gostava de saber porque aquela página do SNIRH não é atualizada para ser possivel ver todos os dados das várias barragens do país, já que é tão fácil... Até os gráficos é possivel ver das várias barragens , utilizando outro script.
> 
> Vou deixar aqui todas as barragens do Douro
> 
> ...




Onde se consegue obter o código do gráfico correspondente a cada albufeira?
http://snirh.pt/snirh/_dadosbase//tempo_real/graficos/albuf_caudais.php?site=*1627751912*


----------



## huguh (13 Mar 2018 às 13:27)

Mais algumas

*Varosa (Rio Varosa - afluente Douro)







*

*Barragem Baixo Sabor (Rio Sabor - afluente Douro)*









*Castelo de Bode (Rio Zêzere - Tejo)



*





*Cabril  (Rio Zêzere - Tejo)*
*









Bouçã (Rio Zêzere - Tejo)









Belver (Tejo)









Pracana (Rio Ocreza - Tejo)









*


----------



## slbgdt (13 Mar 2018 às 13:27)

dahon disse:


> Onde se consegue obter o código do gráfico correspondente a cada albufeira?
> http://snirh.pt/snirh/_dadosbase//tempo_real/graficos/albuf_caudais.php?site=*1627751912*


 Na opção pesquisa podes procurar pelas estações


----------



## huguh (13 Mar 2018 às 13:31)

dahon disse:


> Onde se consegue obter o código do gráfico correspondente a cada albufeira?
> http://snirh.pt/snirh/_dadosbase//tempo_real/graficos/albuf_caudais.php?site=*1627751912*



Vais aqui http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=3
nas redes metes Hidrométrica, escolhes a bacia que queres (Douro, Tejo, etc), pesquisar.
Depois passas o cursor por cima do código da estação por exemplo, e aparece um link em baixo onde acaba em por ex. "FILTRA_SITE=1627759468"
é esse numero que substituis no link


----------



## dahon (13 Mar 2018 às 13:43)

slbgdt disse:


> Na opção pesquisa podes procurar pelas estações





huguh disse:


> Vais aqui http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=3
> nas redes metes Hidrométrica, escolhes a bacia que queres (Douro, Tejo, etc), pesquisar.
> Depois passas o cursor por cima do código da estação por exemplo, e aparece um link em baixo onde acaba em por ex. "FILTRA_SITE=1627759468"
> é esse numero que substituis no link



Obrigado


Aguieira (Mondego) ----------------------------Raiva(Mondego)----------------------------Fronhas(Alva)





















(QinAzul| QoutVerde)

Ps: A albufeira da Raiva situa-se a jusante da barragem da Aguieira. É a partir da albufeira da Raiva que é feita a bombagem para a albufeira da Aguieira.
A albufeira de Fronhas é do Rio Alva em Arganil e tem ligação através de um túnel à albufeira da Aguieira. Além disso é um afluente do Mondego que desagua a jusante da Barragem de Raiva.

Torrão (Tâmega)








(QinAzul| QoutVerde)

Ps2: È um absurdo esta quantidade de informação estar enterrada num site destes.


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2018 às 15:24)

Subida vertiginosa da reserva hídrica espanhola, nesta última semana.
E muito contribuiu a bacia do Tejo. Só Alcantara tem agora mais *589hm3*.





















De qualquer forma, ainda há muito para recuperar. Principalmente na bacia do Guadiana, e nas albufeiras do centro da península.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mar 2018 às 16:47)

Boas notícias, produção energética 100% renovável durante 52 horas e ainda conseguimos exportar 2,5 GW no dia 10 e 3GW no dia 11, dia em que as renováveis juntas conseguiram mais de 10GWs de energia.











Ontem, com a acalmia do vento tivemos que voltar às energias de carbono, talvez como medida de precaução. Acabou por não ser assim tão relevante para a produção, porque podíamos ter importando essa energia:






Agora imaginem se fosse possível eólica em mar e se aproveitássemos a energia das ondas... Podíamos ter dias e dias com 100% de renováveis. Apesar de já nos podermos orgulhar da evolução energética no nosso país, há sempre pontos a melhorar. O problema é que não há investimento.


----------



## criz0r (13 Mar 2018 às 17:19)

@guisilva5000 boas notícias, um regalo para o senhor Mexia e o seus investidores privados.

Só tenho pena que um País com tanto potencial em energia renovável, metade dela ou mais seja aproveitada por entidades externas.


----------



## huguh (13 Mar 2018 às 18:14)

dahon disse:


> Ps2: È um absurdo esta quantidade de informação estar enterrada num site destes.



não podia concordar mais.
Estes anos todos à espera de um dia poder ver esta informação sobre as barragens do Douro e ela sempre esteve lá disponível... É ridículo


----------



## huguh (14 Mar 2018 às 00:50)

Por aqui o Douro mantem o caudal dos ultimos 2 dias.
o café e lojas que existem no cais estão fechados e retiraram as coisas, penso que desde domingo quando o rio subiu mais e devem ter recebido ordem para retirar, se bem que não chegou a entrar lá.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2018 às 12:42)

*Prevista "pequena subida" da água na bacia do Tejo*
*




*
A Proteção Civil prevê que durante todo o dia de hoje haja "uma pequena subida" dos níveis da água na bacia do Tejo e manteve por isso o Plano Especial de Emergência no nível azul.

Em comunicado emitido hoje de manhã, o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém afirma que o caudal do rio Tejo continua com variações, apresentando um valor médio de 1.000 metros cúbicos por segundo.

"As barragens de Fratel, Pracana e Castelo de Bode têm debitado nas últimas horas valores com alguma flutuação entre os 800m3/s e 1400m3/s no conjunto das barragens", afirma a nota, adiantando que "durante todo o dia irá sentir-se uma pequena subida das alturas hidrométricas".

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/sa...-subida-da-agua-na-bacia-do-tejo-9185889.html


----------



## huguh (14 Mar 2018 às 15:37)

o Douro aqui está com maior caudal hoje, já tapou o cais à beira das pontes que ainda de manhã se via
pelo que vejo todas as barragens estão mais ou menos a descarregar o mesmo de ontem mas pelo menos aqui o caudal é maior


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2018 às 15:47)

huguh disse:


> o Douro aqui está com maior caudal hoje, já tapou o cais à beira das pontes que ainda de manhã se via
> pelo que vejo todas as barragens estão mais ou menos a descarregar o mesmo de ontem mas pelo menos aqui o caudal é maior



A barragem da Régua às 15h já estava a debitar 1750m3/s.

A julgar pela água de um dos afluentes do Varosa, a barragem do Varosa também deve estar a descarregar.

O Alqueva, às 23h de ontem, superou a cota dos 147m (147,07m). A ver se pelo menos consegue chegar aos 148m, que foi o ponto máximo na primavera de 2017, antes do longo período de seca que atravessámos.


----------



## huguh (14 Mar 2018 às 16:36)

Normalmente quando a barragem chega aos 1900-2000m3/s é quando galga o cais da Régua e entra nas lojas e café.
Enquanto não chegar lá estão bem.
Já para galgar a zona ribeirinha do Porto/Gaia é preciso a barragem de Crestuma estar a debitar 3500m3/s

EDIT: Régua subiu para os 1840m3/s


----------



## srr (14 Mar 2018 às 16:44)

Deixo aqui um mapa do valor das descargas em Fratel e a quota que atingem a partir de Rossio ao Sul do Tejo.

Onde se vê que é preciso Fratel , estar a descarregar +4000m3 para cortar a NAC 118 em Rossio ao sul do Tejo.

O maximo, que já debitou nesta semana foram +/- 1600m3.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mar 2018 às 17:27)

*Volume da Barragem do Caia acima de 35% *
A Barragem do Caia encontra-se com uma cota de 223 metros e 15 centímetros, a que corresponde um volume de 67 milhões 299 mil metros cúbicos. 

A percentagem total da barragem total para descargas é de 190 milhões metros cúbicos; Neste momento, está com 35,42% desse valor, percentagem suficiente para assegurar uma campanha normal de rega. 

Os dados são recolhidos todos os dias, ás 9 horas da manhã pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia.
Fonte: Rádio Elvas


----------



## huguh (14 Mar 2018 às 17:46)

Aí estão os problemas, barragem da Régua a chegar perto dos 2000m3/s e já galgou o cais e está quase a entrar no café


----------



## slbgdt (14 Mar 2018 às 18:12)

srr disse:


> Deixo aqui um mapa do valor das descargas em Fratel e a quota que atingem a partir de Rossio ao Sul do Tejo.
> 
> Onde se vê que é preciso Fratel , estar a descarregar +4000m3 para cortar a NAC 118 em Rossio ao sul do Tejo.
> 
> O maximo, que já debitou nesta semana foram +/- 1600m3.



De facto vivemos num país muito estranho.
Anda se a meses a queixarem se de falta de água no Tejo.
Quando o Tejo tem muito caudal o armazenamento dessa mesma água é 0%.
Por isso há uns meses a ministra Espanhola disse e bem:"se querem água construam barragens"


----------



## huguh (14 Mar 2018 às 18:18)

Deixo aqui um artigo interessante sobre as cheias no Douro.
Sem contar com esta já habitual cheia que acontece quase todos os anos no cais da Régua, as chamadas cheias "a sério" são quando chega à avenida principal (Av. João Franco), que fica a 13 metros de altura! do leito do rio e aí a barragem da Régua tem que estar nos 6000m3/s. Algo que ja não acontece desde 2006

"Na foz do rio designam-se cheias extraordinárias as cheias que ultrapassam a cota dos + 6,00 m, Z.H., medidos junto à ponte de D. Luis, na margem direita, por serem aquelas que galgam o cais da Ribeira (cota + 5,90 m), embora quando isso sucede, já Miragaia está inundada (+ 4,19 m). Relativamente ao Peso da Régua, são consideradas cheias extraordinárias aquelas que inundam a Avenida João Franco (cota Å 58 m), implicando uma subida do nível do rio de 13 m (caudal Å 6 000 m3/s)"












Artigo:
 http://web.letras.up.pt/asaraujo/APEQ/p11.html


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2018 às 18:25)

slbgdt disse:


> De facto vivemos num país muito estranho.
> Anda se a meses a queixarem se de falta de água no Tejo.
> Quando o Tejo tem muito caudal o armazenamento dessa mesma água é 0%.
> Por isso há uns meses a ministra Espanhola disse e bem:"se querem água construam barragens"



Mais Betão? Não me parece que isso vá resolver muita coisa e nem tão pouco o problema fulcral seja défice de Barragens.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2018 às 18:28)

"Barragem do Cabril
Pedrógão Grande - Pedrógão Pequeno ( hoje 13/03/2018 às 18h)"


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2018 às 19:11)

"A FORÇA da Água do Rio Alva
#SenhoradoDesterro"


----------



## slbgdt (14 Mar 2018 às 19:27)

huguh disse:


> Deixo aqui um artigo interessante sobre as cheias no Douro.
> Sem contar com esta já habitual cheia que acontece quase todos os anos no cais da Régua, as chamadas cheias "a sério" são quando chega à avenida principal (Av. João Franco), que fica a 13 metros de altura! do leito do rio e aí a barragem da Régua tem que estar nos 6000m3/s. Algo que ja não acontece desde 2006
> 
> "Na foz do rio designam-se cheias extraordinárias as cheias que ultrapassam a cota dos + 6,00 m, Z.H., medidos junto à ponte de D. Luis, na margem direita, por serem aquelas que galgam o cais da Ribeira (cota + 5,90 m), embora quando isso sucede, já Miragaia está inundada (+ 4,19 m). Relativamente ao Peso da Régua, são consideradas cheias extraordinárias aquelas que inundam a Avenida João Franco (cota Å 58 m), implicando uma subida do nível do rio de 13 m (caudal Å 6 000 m3/s)"
> ...



@huguh a maior cheia registada no Douro foi em 1962.
9000m3 em Aldeavilla( estavam a construir a barragem)
15700m3 na Régua.
E no Porto quase tocou o tabuleiro inferior da ponte D. Luís 
https://escritosdodouro.blogspot.pt/2014/01/a-cheia-do-rio-douro-de-1962.html?m=1


----------



## huguh (14 Mar 2018 às 19:35)

slbgdt disse:


> @huguh a maior cheia registada no Douro foi em 1962.
> 9000m3 em Aldeavilla( estavam a construir a barragem)
> 15700m3 na Régua.
> E no Porto quase tocou o tabuleiro inferior da ponte D. Luís
> https://escritosdodouro.blogspot.pt/2014/01/a-cheia-do-rio-douro-de-1962.html?m=1



e achas que eu não sei isso  aliás está no gráfico






Têm aqui um video também dessa cheia de 62 na Régua

https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/cheia-no-peso-da-regua/#sthash.3OXjZoRb.93p1E9Sc.dpbs


----------



## huguh (14 Mar 2018 às 19:42)

a Barragem da Régua já vai nos 2141m3/s, Carrapatelo está nos 2690


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mar 2018 às 20:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Barragem do Cabril
> Pedrógão Grande - Pedrógão Pequeno ( hoje 13/03/2018 às 18h)"


Muito bonito!

Estava cerca de 50% antes do evento, agora provavelmente a chegar aos 85% hoje, e a cerca de 7 metros de NPlenoArm. 
Não é um valor assim tão astronómico como noutras albufeiras, mas estamos a falar de um incremento de 252000 dam^3 de água, cerca de, atenção ao tamanho do número,* 252000000000 litros de água*.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mar 2018 às 20:52)

Um vídeo do Rio Caia, hoje:
__________

No ano passado, a Barragem terminou Março com 45% mas de Abril para a frente, foi sempre a descer. Esperemos que não se repita o Abril do ano passado, sempre se poupava mais água para a rega.


----------



## srr (14 Mar 2018 às 22:25)

#Rio Tejo  14 03 2018 as 18h00 :


----------



## JCARL (14 Mar 2018 às 23:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Muito bonito!
> 
> Estava cerca de 50% antes do evento, agora provavelmente a chegar aos 85% hoje, e a cerca de 7 metros de NPlenoArm.
> Não é um valor assim tão astronómico como noutras albufeiras, mas estamos a falar de um incremento de 252000 dam^3 de água, cerca de, atenção ao tamanho do número,* 252000000000 litros de água*.


A albufeira do Cabril (parece-me) não tem mais armazenamento por está a produzir energia, porque a albufeira da Bouça (a jusante) está com pleno armazenamento, e Castelo de Bode também está com níveis semelhantes ao Cabril
Ver dados em:
http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.p...acao/Paginas/EstatisticaDiariaHidraulica.aspx


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2018 às 00:33)

huguh disse:


> e achas que eu não sei isso  aliás está no gráfico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para quem conhece a Régua (e também para quem não conhece), a maior cheia do Douro em 1962 chegou ao cimo destes pilares, na direção da linha vermelha. Como podem ver aos 2:55 do vídeo de arquivo da RTP que meti no post acima


----------



## srr (15 Mar 2018 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

Será que é possível, saber o valor das descargas da Barragem de Castelo de Bode , online ? ( ou com pouco diferimento de tempo ) 

A quota que ela atingiu deve estar prestes a Fazer Descargas de Fundo , o que é um verdadeiro Espectáculo ao Vivo.

Alguém sabe ?


----------



## srr (15 Mar 2018 às 08:57)

A Espanhola de Alcantara é Facil :

Dia/Hora (España): 15-03-2018 08:00 | Percentagem do Volume Máximo: *72.2 % *(2282.38 hm3) | Vol. Máx.: 3160 hm3 | Tendência: *+3.86 hm3* em 6 Horas

As Portuguesas é Segredo ? temos que perguntar ao SIS ?


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2018 às 10:09)

Se fores à página 33 eu coloquei lá Castelo de Bode também 
Cota 117, estava a 86,6% da capacidade ontem às 23h

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (15 Mar 2018 às 10:16)

Obrigado Huguh, Isso eu sei.
Queria mais online - Do dia de hoje por exemplo.


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2018 às 10:59)

srr disse:


> Obrigado Huguh, Isso eu sei.
> Queria mais online - Do dia de hoje por exemplo.



pois, é pena. Pelo que tenho visto só as barragens do Douro, exceto Crestuma, e mais uma ou outra é que dá para ver de hora a hora.
As outras só são atualizadas às 23h de cada dia


----------



## srr (15 Mar 2018 às 11:02)

Ja me deram uma informação (pessoal) que é possível saber.

Quem quiser mando a forma de saber, mas só pessoalmente ( por mail).


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2018 às 12:21)

Caudal do Douro tem estado a subir durante a manhã
a barragem da Régua já passou os 2500m3/s e está a receber pouco mais de 2000m3/s.
Parece estar a "criar" alguma capacidade de mais tarde não ter que descarregar tanto


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2018 às 12:27)

Por volta das 11h estava assim. Está quase a meio o café


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mar 2018 às 12:32)

Em Praia Fluvial do Mosteiro - Pedrógao Grande.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mar 2018 às 12:44)

Serra da Arrábida.


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2018 às 12:53)

srr disse:


> Obrigado Huguh, Isso eu sei.
> Queria mais online - Do dia de hoje por exemplo.



Parece que nos ouviram...
Já está a ser possível ver todas as barragens atualizadas de hora a hora.

Castelo de Bode










Belver


----------



## Trinity (15 Mar 2018 às 13:32)

Era bom era, mas não será apenas às 23 e 11 horas ?



*A Protecção Civil alerta para a "elevada" a "possibilidade de galgamento de margens em algumas zonas ribeirinhas".
LUSA 15 de Março de 2018, 12:41*

A Protecção Civil prevê que o caudal do Tejo sofra um "aumento significativo" nas próximas horas, fazendo com que seja "elevada" a "possibilidade de galgamento de margens em algumas zonas ribeirinhas", semelhante ao ocorrido no fim-de-semana.

Em comunicado, o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém afirma que "a precipitação intensa que se registou" na quarta-feira em toda a bacia hidrográfica originou o aumento das descargas das barragens de Fratel e Pracana, que "apresentam valores de 98% de capacidade de enchimento".

Os caudais registados em Almourol, com valores inferiores aos 1800 metros cúbicos por segundo, apontam "para uma descida".

Segundo o CDOS de Santarém, as barragens de Fratel, Pracana e Castelo de Bode têm debitado nas últimas horas valores com flutuação entre os 1500 e os 2000 metros cúbicos por segundo "no conjunto das barragens, com algumas oscilações", esperando-se "uma subida das alturas hidrométricas" durante o dia de hoje.

Esta situação levou já a que, a exemplo do que aconteceu no passado fim-de-semana, tenham ficado submersos o parque de estacionamento de Constância junto ao rio Zêzere, parcialmente; a ponte dos Alcaides, São Vicente do Paúl, no concelho de Santarém; a Estrada Municipal 590, entre Couço e Santa Justa, em Coruche; o Caminho Municipal entre Setil e Ponte do Reguengo, no Cartaxo; e campos agrícolas na zona do Patacão, em Alpiarça.

Para as próximas horas, o CDOS prevê um "aumento significativo do caudal do rio Tejo, com "elevada possibilidade de galgamento de margens em algumas das zonas ribeirinhas, com efeitos idênticos aos do fim-de-semana passado", esperando-se a submersão da Estrada Nacional 365 na ponte do rio Alviela, entre os concelhos de Santarém e da Golegã.

O Plano Especial de Emergência na Bacia do Tejo, que no sábado foi accionado em nível amarelo, mantém-se desde a noite de domingo em nível azul, o mais baixo dos quatro possíveis (azul, amarelo, laranja e vermelho, o mais grave). O CDOS mantém o conselho às populações ribeirinhas para que retirem bens, equipamentos e animais de zonas normalmente inundáveis e para que não atravessem, com viaturas ou a pé, estradas ou zonas alagadas.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/03/15/l...ficativo-do-caudal-nas-proximas-horas-1806727


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2018 às 13:38)

Trinity disse:


> Era bom era, mas não será apenas às 23 e 11 horas ?



já voltou a atualizar às 12h, portanto pelo menos para já está a atualizar de hora a hora


----------



## Trinity (15 Mar 2018 às 13:54)

huguh disse:


> já voltou a atualizar às 12h, portanto pelo menos para já está a atualizar de hora a hora



Excelente, acordaram para a vida. Mas quer dizer então que a informação sempre lá esteve 
Mas antes tarde que nunca, pode ser que melhorem também o problema nos dados sem ser imagens, andam sempre com um dia de atraso, ou seja hoje só há dados até dia 13.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2018 às 14:18)

A barragem continua a aumentar:
Comparação:
*Ontem:*
*Hoje:*
______________
De referir que este medidor, estava completamente fora de água. 
Se aquilo que está previsto para Sábado, acontecer...a barragem poderá conseguir chegar aos 50%. Até ao final da semana talvez consiga chegar ou ultrapassar os 40%. Veremos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2018 às 14:24)

Então agora quais são as barragens mais em baixo?


----------



## MSantos (15 Mar 2018 às 14:28)

joralentejano disse:


> A barragem continua a aumentar:
> Comparação:
> *Ontem:*
> *Hoje:*
> ...



Este Março está a ser uma verdadeira dádiva dos céus para a regiões que atravessavam seca extrema! 

Esta chuva veio mesmo na melhor altura, ou iríamos ter um Verão muito complicado. Desta forma ainda ainda pode haver problemas mas o pior cenário que se perspectivava para o próximo Verão já está afastado.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2018 às 14:47)

MSantos disse:


> Este Março está a ser uma verdadeira dádiva dos céus para a regiões que atravessavam seca extrema!
> 
> Esta chuva veio mesmo na melhor altura, ou iríamos ter um Verão muito complicado. Desta forma ainda ainda pode haver problemas mas o pior cenário que se perspectivava para o próximos Verão já está afastado.


Problemas por aqui, penso que já não haverá. No ano passado, a cota máxima que a barragem chegou foi aos 45% em Março e aguentou o verão todo, se chegasse aos 50% agora, e se Abril não for a mesma desgraça do ano passado, não será complicado. A única coisa que depois terá de haver, é um outono e inverno chuvoso porque obviamente quando chegar ao final do verão, estará nos limites mais uma vez. Estava mau, mas neste momento até nem parece que os meses anteriores foram extremamente secos, as barragens privadas estão totalmente cheias, coisa que no ano passado nem chegou a acontecer. O mais complicado mesmo, foi a perda de grande parte das searas mas isso já se sabia que para algumas era tarde demais. O Alentejo, pelo menos aqui ganhou novamente vida e a alegria voltou, já merecíamos isto há imenso tempo.


----------



## Nonnu (15 Mar 2018 às 15:26)

Pedro1993 podes dizer quando e bde mais especificamente fizeste esse video na Arrabida ? Obrg


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mar 2018 às 15:36)

Nonnu disse:


> Pedro1993 podes dizer quando e bde mais especificamente fizeste esse video na Arrabida ? Obrg



O videio, não é meu apenas o partilhei da pagina do facebok de NECA - Núcleo de Espeleologia da Costa Azul, e sgundo apurei foi feito ontem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mar 2018 às 16:04)

Caudal no Cabril chegou aos *600 m^3/s*, o que para aquela barragem é bastante. Contínua a descarregar 100 m^3/s continuamente, quase nos 90% a barragem, quase de certeza que chega aos 100% com o degelo. Bouçã deve continuar a largar em máximo, o Castelo de Bode também não deve tardar a atingir o NPA.

O Zêzere é, sem dúvida, uma preciosidade.

Espero que abram o descarregador de fundo, magnífico espetáculo daquela barragem.

Encontrei esta foto no instagram, de hoje no Cabril, um pouco sem qualidade, mas estava quase a atingir a cota 291 m (5 metros para NPA):







Para verem melhor a escala, ampliem nesta foto (Verão 2015). Vai até aos 297 metros, mas o nível máximo de cheia é 296,3m:


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mar 2018 às 16:22)

*Reguengo do Alviela cercado por água em 1979*

A água do rio Tejo que inundou os campos do Ribatejo no Inverno de 1979 provocou uma das maiores enchentes do século XX na região. Fotografada pelo ar no dia 15 de Fevereiro desse ano, a aldeia de Reguengo do Alviela, inserida na União das freguesias de São Vicente do Paul e Vale de Figueira, no concelho de Santarém, encontrava-se isolada, tal como acontece sempre que o rio sobe pelas margens. Sem dramas.

http://www.eugostodesantarem.pt/ima...reguengo-do-alviela-cercado-pela-agua-em-1979


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Mar 2018 às 16:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Serra da Arrábida.


Há 4 anos que não vias a cascatas da Serra assim é bem pertinho da minha casa, mas o caminho até lá está um  bocado perigoso! Quando a instabilidade for menor, vou lá fazer umas fotos


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2018 às 16:47)

o Douro por aqui parou de subir, parece até ter descido um pouco.
as descargas têm-se mantido mais ou menos estabilizadas...

Pocinho 1776m3/s
Valeira 2163m3/s
Régua 2307m3/s
Carrapatelo 2865m3/s
Crestuma 3589m3/s


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2018 às 17:10)

Visto os dados da Barragem do Caia serem recolhidos todos os dias e devido à situação que estávamos a passar, vão saindo novas notícias todos os dias acerca dos seu armazenamento atual.

A barragem hoje, está a 38%. Subiu 3% relativamente a ontem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mar 2018 às 19:02)

*A água da chuva ainda não é suficiente. Fenareg apresenta propostas ao Ministro*






As chuvas dos últimos dias contribuíram para repor parcialmente os volumes de água nos principais perímetros hidroagrícolas, no entanto, a Bacia do Sado continua com níveis de armazenamento abaixo de 32% e apesar do reforço de volumes de Alqueva (Roxo e Odivelas).
Também nos perímetros de rega do Norte do País, há a assinalar os níveis de algumas barragens, cujo armazenamento útil ainda não responde às necessidades da campanha de rega, como em Alfândega da Fé (19%), Veiga de Chaves (20%) e Vale Madeiro (14%).

http://vozdocampo.pt/2018/03/15/a-a...ente-fenareg-apresenta-propostas-ao-ministro/


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2018 às 22:36)

no Douro, a barragem da Régua está num novo máximo de mais de 2800m3/s, Carrapatelo já passou os 3200 e Crestuma mantém-se nos 3600m3/s


----------



## JCARL (16 Mar 2018 às 00:05)

_*Aproveitamento Hidroagrícola do Açafal:*_
Barragem do Açafal - 15/03/2018 15:00:00 (UTC):
NPA: 112,60 m 
Data do enchimento ao NPA no actual ano hidrológico: 03/03/2018 11:00 utc
Cota do Armazenamento: 112,80 m
Volume Armazenado Total: > 1746 Mm3 (100,00 %)
Volume Armazenado Disponível: > 1509 Mm3 (100,00 %) 
Caudal escoado (estimado): 8,40 m3/s

_*Aproveitamento Hidroagrícola da Coutada/Tamujais*_
Barragem da Coutada - 15/03/2018 18:00:00 (UTC):
NPA: 131,00 m 
Data do enchimento ao NPA no actual ano hidrológico: 15/03/2018 18:00 utc
Cota do Armazenamento: 131,00 m
Volume Armazenado Total (2 Anos): 3807 Mm3 (100,00 %)
Volume Armazenado Disponível Anual: 1903 Mm3 (100,00 %)
Caudal escoado (estimado): 0,00 m3/s


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2018 às 04:39)

huguh disse:


> no Douro, a barragem da Régua está num novo máximo de mais de 2800m3/s, Carrapatelo já passou os 3200 e Crestuma mantém-se nos 3600m3/s


Muito provavelmente isso está relacionado com as marés.

Na lua nova a amplitude das marés é maior. Há que descarregar na maré baixa, de modo a evitar possíveis cheias no Porto.


----------



## slbgdt (16 Mar 2018 às 06:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Caudal no Cabril chegou aos *600 m^3/s*, o que para aquela barragem é bastante. Contínua a descarregar 100 m^3/s continuamente, quase nos 90% a barragem, quase de certeza que chega aos 100% com o degelo. Bouçã deve continuar a largar em máximo, o Castelo de Bode também não deve tardar a atingir o NPA.
> 
> O Zêzere é, sem dúvida, uma preciosidade.
> 
> ...



Com a quantidade de água que continua a entrar e a já pouca capacidade de encaixe, apesar de estar a trabalhar sem parar há já bastante tempo é muito provável que no fim de semana haja descargas em Cabril


----------



## huguh (16 Mar 2018 às 12:33)

o Douro hoje por aqui já baixou em relação a ontem. A barragem da Régua tambem desceu para os 2000m3/s.
A situação agora deverá lentamente voltar ao normal já que tambem não há muita mais chuva prevista


----------



## huguh (16 Mar 2018 às 13:10)

Barragem do Varosa, afluente do Douro a descarregar no dia 11


----------



## slbgdt (16 Mar 2018 às 13:29)

Do dia de ontem mais um forte incremento no Alqueva. 516m3 médios de entrada de água.
Atingiu a cota 147.48.
De resto o Douro com força na cascata, com descargas a partir do Pocinho.
Descargas no Sabor, Foz Tua e Caniçada.

Quase todas as Albufeiras perto de atingir o NPA.


----------



## huguh (16 Mar 2018 às 13:50)

por aqui o Douro está assim hoje, tal como tinha dito já baixou e não se encontra dentro do café


----------



## meko60 (16 Mar 2018 às 13:58)

Boas.
A barragen da Varosa já atingiu o nível máximo,ou essas descargas são para permitir encaixe?


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 14:06)

*Barragens alagam exploração agrícola de Torre de Moncorvo pela quarta vez*

"Avultados prejuízos" provocados pelo alagamento de parte da exploração de hortícolas

Uma jovem agricultora de Torre de Moncorvo, em Trás-os-Montes, queixou-se hoje de "avultados prejuízos" provocados pelo alagamento de parte da exploração de hortícolas, alegadamente provocado pela subida ilegal das águas das barragens do Douro e Sabor.

A exploração agrícola da família de Catarina Martins fica na Foz do Sabor, a zona em que o rio se encontra com o Douro, e, segundo contou à Lusa, hoje por volta das 10:00, cinco dos 15 hectares de hortícolas ficaram submersos com uma subida das águas "um metro e vinte acima da quota que está estipulada legalmente para esta zona".

Os prejuízos ainda não estão calculados, mas Catarina Martins avança que não vai poder cumprir com os contratos que tinha com clientes de grandes superfícies de Portugal e de Espanha e teme que a situação "piore" com nova subida das águas. Este é já o quarto alagamento das plantações em cinco anos, com três processos em tribunal e pedidos de indemnização a totalizarem 310 mil euros.

Nos cinco hectares inundados na manhã de hoje, a jovem empresária agrícola, que pretende dar continuidade ao negócio da família, explicou que tinha hortícolas, nomeadamente couve, prontos para colheita e serem distribuídos pelos clientes.

"Eu vou perder os meus contratos para a entrega destes produtos porque não tenho condições para cumprir" afirmou à Lusa.

https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior...orre-de-moncorvo-pela-quarta-vez-9189839.html


----------



## huguh (16 Mar 2018 às 14:08)

meko60 disse:


> Boas.
> A barragen da Varosa já atingiu o nível máximo,ou essas descargas são para permitir encaixe?



Esse vídeo já é de dia 11. 
A barragem está no nivel máximo mas não tem feito descargas desde dia 14


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 16:36)




----------



## efcm (16 Mar 2018 às 16:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Barragens alagam exploração agrícola de Torre de Moncorvo pela quarta vez*
> 
> "Avultados prejuízos" provocados pelo alagamento de parte da exploração de hortícolas
> 
> ...


 Que barragem é esta que tem água do Douro e do Sabor ?


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2018 às 16:45)

Não temos tido dias com muito céu limpo, pelo que é quase impossível ver os sedimentos trazidos pelos rios, mas hoje não é tão mau.

Notável pluma a descer do Tejo, quase em Sines. Mondengo também a despejar muito. Peniche a fazer a sua trama, a travar os sedimentos vindos do sul. 
Também de notar nos nossos vizinhos, o Ebro ali no canto inferior direito a "vomitar".






O mar tira, os rios dão.


----------



## efcm (16 Mar 2018 às 16:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Barragens alagam exploração agrícola de Torre de Moncorvo pela quarta vez*
> 
> "Avultados prejuízos" provocados pelo alagamento de parte da exploração de hortícolas
> 
> ...


 Que barragem é esta que tem água do Douro e do Sabor ?


----------



## slbgdt (16 Mar 2018 às 17:14)

efcm disse:


> Que barragem é esta que tem água do Douro e do Sabor ?



Valeira. A foz do sabor fica imediatamente depois da barragem do Pocinho.
É onde Baixo Sabor Jusante bombeia água do Douro


----------



## meko60 (16 Mar 2018 às 17:47)

Ontem a produção hidràulica dava gosto 

http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.p...s/ED_AlbufeirasFiodeAgua.aspx?Date=15-03-2018


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 19:20)

O rio Almonda continua a correr com muita força, e já baixou cerca de 80 cm a 1 metro, desde o fim de semana passado, ao passarmos em cima de qualquer ponte, onde exista um açude, não se consegue ouvir outra pessoa a falar ou mesmo o barulho dos carros.


----------



## Walker (16 Mar 2018 às 19:36)

Barragem Monte da Rocha, a 18% em 6 dias subiu 8% !


----------



## Pek (16 Mar 2018 às 19:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não temos tido dias com muito céu limpo, pelo que é quase impossível ver os sedimentos trazidos pelos rios, mas hoje não é tão mau.
> 
> Notável pluma a descer do Tejo, quase em Sines. Mondengo também a despejar muito. Peniche a fazer a sua trama, a travar os sedimentos vindos do sul.
> Também de notar nos nossos vizinhos, o *Ebro* ali no canto inferior direito a "vomitar".
> ...



O Guadalquivir   , rio que atravessa as cidades de Córdoba e Sevilha (cidade com porto comercial e industrial no rio a cerca de100 km de sua foz. É navegável). O rio Ebro desagua no Mar Mediterrâneo no sul da província de Tarragona.

Tejo em Talavera de la Reina (Toledo)


----------



## Manuel Amador (16 Mar 2018 às 19:58)

Barragem de Magos, passei lá hoje. Já a vi mais cheia, em alturas que o Tejo se confundia com tudo o resto, mas esta bem composta.

Não resisti a fotografar o marco comemorativo 1938.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rui924 (16 Mar 2018 às 20:12)

srr disse:


> Ja me deram uma informação (pessoal) que é possível saber.
> 
> Quem quiser mando a forma de saber, mas só pessoalmente ( por mail).


rui924@gmail.com sff


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 20:43)

*Bacias hidrográficas do sul ainda têm "menos água do que é comum"*

*




*
 O ministro do Ambiente, João Matos Fernandes, alertou que as bacias hidrográficas a sul do Tejo, apesar da chuva que tem caído, ainda "têm menos água do que é comum" para a época do ano.

"De uma maneira geral, as bacias hidrográficas a sul do Tejo, mesmo com a recuperação que tiveram, têm menos água do que é comum", afirmou o ministro, após uma visita à Barragem do Pego do Altar, no concelho de Alcácer do Sal, distrito de Setúbal.

A bacia hidrográfica do Sado, frisou, é "uma evidência" dessa situação: "Estava nos 20%", antes dos dias de chuva, agora, "está nos 40%", mas "era expectável que estivesse nos 50%".

No total, em 90 hectares desta albufeira, estava previsto que o Exército, fruto de um protocolo com a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, procedesse à decapagem de 580 mil metros cúbicos de terras, mas os trabalhos, iniciados a 20 de fevereiro, foram suspensos no dia 02 deste mês, devido à chuva, numa altura em que tinham sido retirados pouco mais de oito mil metros cúbicos.

"É uma percentagem pequena porque não houve muitos dias de trabalho. Até ao final de junho, se nunca chovesse, e felizmente choveu", a quantidade de metros cúbicos que estava prevista "seria toda retirada", explicou o ministro do Ambiente.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/bacias-hidrograficas-do-sul-ainda-tem-menos-agua-do-que-e-comum-9192955.html


----------



## Manuel Amador (16 Mar 2018 às 21:39)

Vala real  em Salvaterra (nas fotos já no concelho de Benavente onde termina), não é um rio nem um ribeiro é uma vala mas Real, monárquica como tal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 21:44)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Vala real  em Salvaterra (nas fotos já no concelho de Benavente onde termina), não é um rio nem um ribeiro é uma vala mas Real, monárquica como tal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pode ter o nome de Vala Real, mas olha que de vala não tem nada, aliás o Rio Almonda ou Rio Alviela, o leito do rio é praticamente metade aí da vala real.
Eu costuma chamar de vala, áqueles pequenos cursos de água que drenam a água do interior do terrenos, em que qualquer pessoa com um salto apenas a consegue atravessar.


----------



## Manuel Amador (16 Mar 2018 às 21:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pode ter o nome de Vala Real, mas olha que de vala não tem nada, aliás o Rio Almonda ou Rio Alviela, o leito do rio é praticamente metade aí da vala real.
> Eu costuma chamar de vala, áqueles pequenos cursos de água que drenam a água do interior do terrenos, em que qualquer pessoa com um salto apenas a consegue atravessar.


Sim o caudal é grande mas penso que seja denominada de vala porque é artificial, isto é foi feita pelo homem no sec XVII ou XVIII. Aqui efectivamente tem esse nome, porque foi o rei que a mandou construir a partir do Tejo

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Mar 2018 às 00:35)

Pek disse:


> O Guadalquivir   , rio que atravessa as cidades de Córdoba e Sevilha (cidade com porto comercial e industrial no rio a cerca de100 km de sua foz. É navegável). O rio Ebro desagua no Mar Mediterrâneo no sul da província de Tarragona.
> 
> Tejo em Talavera de la Reina (Toledo)



Acho que estava a pensar na forma peculiar do delta do Ebro quando escrevi isso, obrigado pela correção!


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2018 às 02:12)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Vala real  em Salvaterra (nas fotos já no concelho de Benavente onde termina), não é um rio nem um ribeiro é uma vala mas Real, monárquica como tal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



conheço bem a zona, já passei muitas vezes, muito bonita, saudades dos tempos em que havia cheia a sério no rio Sorraia em que inundava os campos até chegar a essa "vala" não sei como chamar isso


----------



## efcm (17 Mar 2018 às 08:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Bacias hidrográficas do sul ainda têm "menos água do que é comum"*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Realmente iniciar trabalhos de decapagem do fundo de uma barragem a 20 de fevereiro, mostra um grande planeamento...

Esses trabalhos devem ser feitos no fim do verão, não em pleno inverno e primavera, que é quando existe uma maior probabilidade de chuva.

Já agora alguém sabe onde estavam a planear colocar essa terra toda ?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2018 às 08:19)

A barragem da Mula deve estar no maximo a descarregar, avaliando pelo bom caudal da ribeira da mula a jusante da barragem, especificamente no Pisão.

@efcm @PaulusLx 

Confirmam?


----------



## PaulusLx (17 Mar 2018 às 08:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> A barragem da Mula deve estar no maximo a descarregar, avaliando pelo bom caudal da ribeira da mula a jusante da barragem, especificamente no Pisão.
> 
> @efcm @PaulusLx
> 
> Confirmam?


Hoje ou amanhã passarei pela zona


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Mar 2018 às 08:51)

Rio Lis na ponte de Cabreira
As 7.00 e ás 9.00


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2018 às 09:35)

efcm disse:


> Realmente iniciar trabalhos de decapagem do fundo de uma barragem a 20 de fevereiro, mostra um grande planeamento...
> 
> Esses trabalhos devem ser feitos no fim do verão, não em pleno inverno e primavera, que é quando existe uma maior probabilidade de chuva.
> 
> ...



Pois na notícia realmente não refere qual seria o destino pra tantos m3 de terra, mas o destino mais certo era decerteza para a agricultura.


----------



## Manuel Amador (17 Mar 2018 às 09:41)

Sim as terras retiradas vão ser usadas na agricultura, é excelente para esse efeito nutrientes não faltam. Agora a falta de planeamento é efetivamente gritante, a não ser que estivessem a contar com seca até o próximo Outono, a falta de coordenação entre departamentos do Estado é gritante.
Para além disso movimentar aquela maquinaria militar toda até ao local custa dinheiro, dos contribuintes mas é dinheiro. O mais certo é se não forem  urgentemente precisas noutro lugar é ficarem por lá a ganhar pó e com vigilância tipo Tancos.


----------



## rui924 (17 Mar 2018 às 10:19)

srr disse:


> Ja me deram uma informação (pessoal) que é possível saber.
> 
> Quem quiser mando a forma de saber, mas só pessoalmente ( por mail).



Pode enviar para rui924@gmail.com sff.

Obrigado


----------



## FJC (17 Mar 2018 às 12:33)

Bom dia!
Barragem do Cabril iniciou descargas, com descarregador de fundo.
Obtive informação através de um amigo. Não consigo partilhar as fotos devido à privacidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2018 às 12:44)

FJC disse:


> Bom dia!
> Barragem do Cabril iniciou descargas, com descarregador de fundo.
> Obtive informação através de um amigo. Não consigo partilhar as fotos devido à privacidade.



Quando não dá para partilhar as fotos direcatamente do facebook ou de outra rede social, podes sempre copiar apenas as fotos, e depois identificas o autor das fotos.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2018 às 13:12)

FJC disse:


> Bom dia!
> Barragem do Cabril iniciou descargas, com descarregador de fundo.
> Obtive informação através de um amigo. Não consigo partilhar as fotos devido à privacidade.



Às 11h ainda não estava a fazer descargas.
O caudal de entrada era 365m3/s e o de saída (produção) era de 105m3/s.
A albufeira estava nos 91,9%.

Por isso as descargas não são de estranhar. No entanto, espero que tenham em conta que a torneira está a fechar.
A precipitação prevista para os próximos dias, já não fará transbordar os rios.
A partir da tarde o caudal do Zêzere deverá começar a baixar de forma gradual.


----------



## FJC (17 Mar 2018 às 14:38)

AnDré disse:


> Às 11h ainda não estava a fazer descargas.
> O caudal de entrada era 365m3/s e o de saída (produção) era de 105m3/s.
> A albufeira estava nos 91,9%.
> 
> ...


Começou ao meio dia. Cerca de 25m3, pelo descarregador de fundo.
Consegui informação por um amigo que está lá, por isso obtive a informação mais cedo..... Hihihi


----------



## DaniFR (17 Mar 2018 às 15:39)

O Rio Mondego já galgou as margens nalgumas zonas do Parque Verde, em Coimbra. O leito do rio esta a cerca de 20cm da plataforma das docas. 
Se a barragem da Aguieira tiver que descarregar vai criar problemas.


----------



## dahon (17 Mar 2018 às 16:03)

DaniFR disse:


> O Rio Mondego já galgou as margens nalgumas zonas do Parque Verde, em Coimbra. O leito do rio esta a cerca de 20cm da plataforma das docas.
> Se a barragem da Aguieira tiver que descarregar vai criar problemas.



A Aguieira está com 81.6%. Ainda tem alguma capacidade de encaixe. Além disso tendo em conta a informação que agora já temos acesso é interessante ver como a barragem da Raiva também funciona como uma espécie de filtro que normaliza o caudal vindo da barragem da Aguieira.  Como se pode ver pelos gráficos nos caudais de saída na Aguieira e depois na Raiva.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Mar 2018 às 16:16)

Assim segue a Ribeira em Garvão!
Mas que benção para o Alentejo o dia de hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2018 às 16:20)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Assim segue a Ribeira em Garvão!
> Mas que benção para o Alentejo o dia de hoje.



Devido á privacidade não se consegue visualizar a publicação.


----------



## rui924 (17 Mar 2018 às 16:24)

dahon disse:


> A Aguieira está com 81.6%. Ainda tem alguma capacidade de encaixe. Além disso tendo em conta a informação que agora já temos acesso é interessante ver como a barragem da Raiva também funciona como uma espécie de filtro que normaliza o caudal vindo da barragem da Aguieira.  Como se pode ver pelos gráficos nos caudais de saída na Aguieira e depois na Raiva.
> 
> Boa tarde
> 
> ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Mar 2018 às 16:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Devido á privacidade não se consegue visualizar a publicação.


Editei o link, já deve dar


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Mar 2018 às 16:42)

A Barragem do Beliche e de Odeleite estão já na cota 48.7m. Faltam 3.3m para o NPA (cota 52m). Depois do dia de hoje que tanta chuva está a deixa na serra penso que o NPA será possivel ainda este mês De salientar ainda que a cota subiu 1.2 metros nas últimos 8 dias quase sem chover...


----------



## rui924 (17 Mar 2018 às 16:49)

dahon disse:


> A Aguieira está com 81.6%. Ainda tem alguma capacidade de encaixe. Além disso tendo em conta a informação que agora já temos acesso é interessante ver como a barragem da Raiva também funciona como uma espécie de filtro que normaliza o caudal vindo da barragem da Aguieira.  Como se pode ver pelos gráficos nos caudais de saída na Aguieira e depois na Raiva.
> 
> Boa tarde
> 
> ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Mar 2018 às 17:03)




----------



## dahon (17 Mar 2018 às 18:06)

rui924 disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Pode colocar o link das albufeiras, como está na publicação.
> 
> ...


Neste post que eu deixei umas paginas atrás estão as imagens sempre actualizadas. Para ter o link é só clicar com o botão direito do rato e "copiar ligação da imagem".

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-rios-e-albufeiras-2018.9615/pagina-33#post-664423


----------



## efcm (17 Mar 2018 às 18:47)

essa ribeira de Garvão vai parar ao monte da rocha?


----------



## meko60 (17 Mar 2018 às 18:55)

Açude do Furadouro,Mora.


----------



## meko60 (17 Mar 2018 às 18:59)

e a barragem do Maranhão na 5ª feira passada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2018 às 19:33)




----------



## slbgdt (17 Mar 2018 às 19:57)

As conchas no Lima espanhol também a descarregar 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2126715027561152&id=1485043208395007


----------



## vamm (17 Mar 2018 às 20:08)

efcm disse:


> essa ribeira de Garvão vai parar ao monte da rocha?


Infelizmente não. Ela entra no Rio Sado já depois da barragem. Quando se passa a ponte do Monte Negro (não sei se sabes qual é), na estrada de ligação do IC à zona Oeste, já seguem ambos aí. E excusado será dizer que saiu fora.

A Ribeira do Cotovio vai direitinha para a barragem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Mar 2018 às 20:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



O espetáculo do Cabril  

Imagino a quantidade de cinzas e sedimentos que devem ter saído por aquele descarregador...


----------



## Manuel Amador (17 Mar 2018 às 22:40)

vamm disse:


> Infelizmente não. Ela entra no Rio Sado já depois da barragem. Quando se passa a ponte do Monte Negro (não sei se sabes qual é), na estrada de ligação do IC à zona Oeste, já seguem ambos aí. E excusado será dizer que saiu fora.
> 
> A Ribeira do Cotovio vai direitinha para a barragem.



Ainda me lembro de em 1998 (salvo erro), quando ocorreram as cheias em Ourique de ir de Lisboa a correr para Santana da Serra para se estava tudo bem com o meu tio. E de a ribeira de Garvão ter subido enormemente inundando as casas. Lembro-me ainda bem que já na zona de da Serra a marcas da agua nos vales atingiam uma altura impressionante.


----------



## FJC (18 Mar 2018 às 07:16)

Barragem da Bouçã, Zêzere. Lindíssima... 
Creditos da foto : Hernâni Silva


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2018 às 10:28)

*Chuva “não chega para colmatar necessidades hídricas” do país*
18 mar 2018 09:14

O investigador Pedro Teiga, especialista em reabilitação de rios, considera que a chuva tem melhorado a situação de seca no país, no entanto, só por si "não é o suficiente para colmatar as necessidades hídricas", principalmente na região sul.

"Se olharmos para os campos, vemos como já estão verdejantes e a responder positivamente a estas chuvas, [com alguns rios] que podem entrar em situação de cheia e causar inundações", indicou à Lusa o investigador do Centro Interdisciplinar de Investigação Marinha e Ambiental (CIIMAR), da Universidade do Porto.

Contudo, o engenheiro ambiental acredita que os "cenários problemáticos" vão continuar caso a utilização da água a nível doméstico, industrial e agrícola se mantenha igual à do último ano, o que não permitirá criar os armazenamentos necessários para os diferentes usos, que são crescentes.

"O grande problema não é a seca em si, mas sim os padrões atuais de utilização e as pressões" exercidas sobre os cursos de água, frisou, acrescentando que "um agricultor vai continuar a regar o seu campo de milho, quer se esteja em situação de seca ou em cenário de escoamento normal de água".

O volume de água que "vai utilizar para ter produtividade é que terá impacto no rio", esclareceu.

Segundo o investigador, os rios têm capacidade de responder naturalmente aos períodos de seca, assim como as espécies autóctones estão, de uma forma geral, prontas para se adaptarem às variações de caudal, encontrando abrigo em pequenos núcleos de água.

O problema, no entanto, surge quando esses núcleos são utilizados para a agricultura ou para sistemas industriais, ficando a balança do equilíbrio hídrico "altamente descompensada", com "consequências graves nas espécies ribeirinhas".

"Existem várias espécies de peixes e de macroinvertebrados a morrer ao longo das margens dos rios, devido ao stress hídrico e à falta de água, que este ano se fez notar não só a meio da encosta, mas também nas galerias ribeirinhas", contou.

Pedro Teiga disse que, apesar de contribuir para contornar a situação de seca no país - enchendo açudes e albufeiras -, a água das chuvas não deve ficar retida somente nesses locais, sendo também necessária para aumentar o caudal dos rios, responsável pela limpeza desses recursos.

"As descargas de poluição - que ocorreram muitas vezes em período de verão e em períodos de seca - e as pequenas lamas que ficam no fundo dos leitos precisam levantar e entrar na corrente, para que o rio faça o seu transporte, distribuição e autodepuração ao longo de todo o seu trajeto", desde a nascente até à foz, referiu o engenheiro ambiental.

O especialista está atualmente envolvido na reabilitação de rios em diferentes zonas do país, nomeadamente em Pedrógão Grande (distrito de Leiria), um dos locais atingidos pelos incêndios do ano passado.

Das diferentes ações, destacou o controlo das espécies invasoras e a recuperação das galerias ribeirinhas, retirando o material queimado e estabilizando as margens dos rios e o domínio hídrico, através de técnicas de engenharia natural.

Para o investigador, é importante identificar os focos de atuação imediata, trabalhando em conjunto com os proprietários dos terrenos, que, na sua opinião, devem ser envolvidos no processo.

O engenheiro ambiental salientou ainda a necessidade de uma manutenção constante e da continuidade deste trabalho por parte dos proprietários, a par dos municípios.

"A boa notícia", avançou, é que, de uma forma geral, "as cinzas acumuladas nas margens dos rios nos locais dos incêndios não estão a chegar às linhas de água, o que acaba por ser ótimo porque não se acumulam nos açudes".

Com as intervenções de reabilitação, Pedro Teiga espera evitar que essas cinzas cheguem às linhas de água e alterem a sua qualidade, em termos químicos e físicos.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/chuva-nao-chega-para-colmatar-necessidades-hidricas-do-pais


----------



## vamm (18 Mar 2018 às 11:56)

Ainda sobre a conversa da Ribeira do Cotovio, em Ourique. Ontem esqueci-me de referir que essa ribeira é considerada a nascente do Rio Sado, que nasce na Serra da Vigia, junto a Monte Saraiva. Essa ribeira esteve seca até ao inicio do evento, final de Fevereiro. A “sorte” do Sado é que a barragem do Monte da Rocha acaba por ser a nascente dele, com o aglomerado de todas as ribeiras que para ela contribuem. A ribeira de Garvão acaba por ser aquela que mais força lhe dá, pois é um dos seus principais afluentes aqui na zona.


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 13:16)

Rio ladrão,  já corre  na mina são domingos , concelho de Mértola!
Estava morto e regressou à vida!

Foto: José Policarpo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2018 às 14:16)

"Cheias do Alva

A subida do caudal do rio Alva tem contribuído, na última semana, para uma considerável alteração da paisagem conferindo ao Vimieiro uma moldura diferente.

É também nestes momentos que percebemos a verdadeira força da Natureza, bela por um lado, violenta e destruidora por outro."


----------



## rui924 (18 Mar 2018 às 15:50)

Barragem Caldeirão - Guarda
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A3003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rui924 (18 Mar 2018 às 15:56)

Caldeirão - Guarda//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5aae8c1e6b482/videocompress-061-VID_20180318_143435.mp4

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A3003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2018 às 16:21)




----------



## dahon (18 Mar 2018 às 17:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Cheias do Alva
> 
> A subida do caudal do rio Alva tem contribuído, na última semana, para uma considerável alteração da paisagem conferindo ao Vimieiro uma moldura diferente.
> 
> É também nestes momentos que percebemos a verdadeira força da Natureza, bela por um lado, violenta e destruidora por outro."




E podia ser bem pior não fosse a Barragem de Fronhas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2018 às 17:11)

dahon disse:


> E podia ser bem pior não fosse a Barragem de Fronhas.



Sim, pois ainda tem uma boa capacidade de encaixe.


----------



## dahon (18 Mar 2018 às 17:12)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



Nessa imagem a o valor de armazenamento da Aguieira já está desactualizado. Neste momento está nos 83,9% o que quer dizer que também está acima da média para esta altura do ano.
A precipitação acumulada destas últimas três semanas foi sem duvida a salvação de um ano que poderia ser trágico.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2018 às 17:23)

dahon disse:


> Nessa imagem a o valor de armazenamento da Aguieira já está desactualizado. Neste momento está nos 83,9% o que quer dizer que também está acima da média para esta altura do ano.
> A precipitação acumulada destas últimas três semanas foi sem duvida a salvação de um ano que poderia ser trágico.



Nesse mapa só consta desde o dia 1 até ao dia 15 de Março, sem dúvida que esta precipitaçãom foi óptima para todo o nosso país que estava a atravessar um período de seca,

A barragem do fratel também está a descarregar bem, pois está mesmo no limite.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2018 às 17:38)

*INVESTIGADOR APONTA NECESSIDADE DE PREPARAR RIOS PARA CHEIAS OU SECA*

O especialista em reabilitação de rios, Pedro Teiga, afirma que as alterações climáticas vão tornar eventos como a seca e as cheias “cada vez mais extremos e frequentes”, devendo os cursos de água ser preparados para essas situações.

“Temos de preparar os nossos rios já não somente para um funcionamento e caudal normais, mas dar-lhes força e capacidade de resistir aos impactos” provocados pelas secas e cheias, frisou, em entrevista à Lusa, o investigador do Centro Interdisciplinar de Investigação Marinha e Ambiental (CIIMAR) da Universidade do Porto.

Segundo Pedro Teiga, a utilização humana destes recursos naturais originou episódios de pressão, cortes da vegetação ribeirinha, descargas de poluição e construções em cima dos seus leitos, tendo estes perdido a capacidade de se autorregenerarem e de responderem aos efeitos das alterações climáticas.

No entanto, ressalvou, todo este sistema poderá trabalhar de forma positiva se agora se fizer o trabalho contrário, “criando células e processos de reabilitação a médio e longo prazo”, dotando “os rios de espaços para inundação” e “recargas juntos às cabeceiras e ao longo das margens, com a vegetação ribeirinha a funcionar como corredor ecológico, e “potenciando a fixação de água e evitando evapotranspiração”.

“Normalmente, quando os rios estão em situação de cheia ou de seca, aparecem como os maus da fita, mas a culpa não é do rio, por si só. O rio está dentro de um sistema, que é de leis naturais, do qual nós, como seres vivos, fazemos parte. Temos de entender as leis naturais e respeitá-las”, disse.

De acordo com o engenheiro ambiental, enquanto seres vivos, os cidadãos fazem parte das transformações despoletadas pelas alterações climáticas, sendo responsáveis por decisões que influenciam, entre outros aspetos, a qualidade da água dos rios e dos produtos e bens que dependem da mesma, como é o caso dos alimentos.

http://www.mediotejo.net/investigador-aponta-necessidade-de-preparar-rios-para-cheias-ou-seca/


----------



## PaulusLx (18 Mar 2018 às 19:01)

A Barragem da Mula, hoje de manhã - cheia, cota 13 mts superada, descarregador de superfície 'on'


----------



## PaulusLx (18 Mar 2018 às 19:03)

Ribeira de Cheleiros - bacia hidrográfica do Lizandro - hoje de manhã


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2018 às 19:16)

PaulusLx disse:


> A Barragem da Mula, hoje de manhã - cheia, cota 13 mts superada, descarregador de superfície 'on'



Excelente!
Pois o caudal da ribeira do Mula só podia ser resultado disso!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2018 às 20:15)

"Nascente do "Poio", uma das 3 nascentes que alimentam a mata(Polje) de Minde"


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2018 às 22:17)

A Barragem do Abrilongo terminou fevereiro com 13,9%.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Mar 2018 às 22:44)

Azenas do Guadiana hoje:

Ribeira de Odeleite hoje:


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Mar 2018 às 23:23)

Voltinha de BTT até á cascata da Ribeira da Fórnea em Porto de Mós
Muita água em toda a serra, ribeiros muito bem compostos!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2018 às 23:35)

Ribeira dos Marmeleiros(Pisão), Alcabideche -Cascais

Muito bom caudal,finalmente.
A 26 de Fevereiro esta linha de água não corria uma gota, agora apresenta um caudal consistente fruto da água que vem de dois pontos da serra de Sintra, Lagoa Azul e Barragem do Rio da Mula.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Mar 2018 às 00:52)

"Sons da Água 2018 - Feche os olhos e desfrute

O JORNAL DE LEIRIA visitou e captou imagens e som das exsurgências dos rios Lis e Lena, da cascata da Fórnea e do Polge de Minde"

Facebook do Jornal de Leiria


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2018 às 09:23)

ac_cernax disse:


> "Sons da Água 2018 - Feche os olhos e desfrute
> 
> O JORNAL DE LEIRIA visitou e captou imagens e som das exsurgências dos rios Lis e Lena, da cascata da Fórnea e do Polge de Minde"
> 
> Facebook do Jornal de Leiria


Simplesmente lindo! Esta é a minha zona. Paisagem deslumbrante e natureza ainda bem preservada! Obrigado!


----------



## Manuel Amador (19 Mar 2018 às 12:23)

Montargil

Nada a ver com o cenário de um  mês atrás. A primeira foto já é em Ponte de Sôr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (19 Mar 2018 às 13:00)

Ribeira Grande, Fronteira
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

*Barragem do Caia já vai nos 41%*
O volume de água na Barragem do Caia, segundo a leitura das 9 horas desta segunda-feira, dia 19, estava em cerca de 41% da capacidade máxima da albufeira. 
De acordo com a leitura efetuada pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, o nível da água tinha uma cota de 214,38 metros, a que correspondia um volume de 77 milhões e 590 mil metros cúbicos.
Refira-se que a água que já está armazenada na Barragem do Caia, nas últimas semanas, assegura uma campanha normal no perímetro de rega, em 2018. 
Fonte: Rádio Elvas


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Mar 2018 às 14:10)

joralentejano disse:


> *Barragem do Caia já vai nos 41%*
> O volume de água na Barragem do Caia, segundo a leitura das 9 horas desta segunda-feira, dia 19, estava em cerca de 41% da capacidade máxima da albufeira.
> De acordo com a leitura efetuada pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, o nível da água tinha uma cota de 214,38 metros, a que correspondia um volume de 77 milhões e 590 mil metros cúbicos.
> Refira-se que a água que já está armazenada na Barragem do Caia, nas últimas semanas, assegura uma campanha normal no perímetro de rega, em 2018.
> Fonte: Rádio Elvas



Depressa estará nos 50%, com a quantidade de água que caiu hoje na zona, casualmente a bacia hidrográfica do Caia 
@joralentejano hás-de dar uma vista de olhos à Ribeira de Arronches


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2018 às 14:53)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Depressa estará nos 50%, com a quantidade de água que caiu hoje na zona, casualmente a bacia hidrográfica do Caia
> @joralentejano hás-de dar uma vista de olhos à Ribeira de Arronches


Certamente e ainda bem!  
Já coloquei fotos no seguimento sul, mas meto umas aqui:





Lá vai ela a caminho da Barragem


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2018 às 15:02)

Excelente recuperação também do Alqueva.

À meia noite de hoje a cota era de 148,13m. Ou seja, sensivelmente o mesmo que na Primavera de 2017.


----------



## belem (19 Mar 2018 às 15:24)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Montargil
> 
> Nada a ver com o cenário de um  mês atrás. A primeira foto já é em Ponte de Sôr
> 
> ...




Para quem conhece a zona, é quase inacreditável a recuperação... Então olhando para a última foto!


----------



## MSantos (19 Mar 2018 às 16:02)

Rio Lis apresenta um grande e barrento caudal! Acho que nunca o vi tão alto!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rapido (19 Mar 2018 às 16:23)

Chega de chuva, diz o senhor ministro.

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/mi...-melhorou-a-situacao-de-seca-no-pais_v1064978


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2018 às 16:25)

Rapido disse:


> Chega de chuva, diz o senhor ministro.
> 
> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/mi...-melhorou-a-situacao-de-seca-no-pais_v1064978


Ele não disse isso, disse que agora já pode chover sem a intensidade que caiu nas duas primeiras semanas deste mês.


----------



## Rapido (19 Mar 2018 às 16:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ele não disse isso, disse que agora já pode chover sem a intensidade que caiu nas duas primeiras semanas deste mês.



Eu sei, eu só caricaturei o que ele disse quando diz por "brincadeira" que se continuar a chover pode comprometer as culturas de primavera/verão


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2018 às 16:45)

A barragem do Colmeeiro,  em Casével está totalmente cheia, e a descarregar com intensidade, o seu uso é apenas para regadio.






No verão costumo me sentar nesta pedra, que está agora quase submersa.






Os ribeiros, sendo este afluente do rio Alviela, levam uma boa corrente, foi aqui esta zona toda que ardeu no mes passado, os freixos e os choupos, estão queimados até uma altura de 5 metros, á muito tempo que não via por aqui um fogo com esta intensidade, arderam cerca de 7 hectares de mato e carvalhos.
Muitos ramos cortados pelo fogo, que estão a obstruir as linhas de água.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2018 às 17:23)

Rapido disse:


> Eu sei, eu só caricaturei o que ele disse quando diz por "brincadeira" que se continuar a chover pode comprometer as culturas de primavera/verão


Pois se continuasse a esse ritmo ou algum evento mais extremo claro que podia estragar mas antes demais que nenhuma!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2018 às 19:15)




----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mar 2018 às 20:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


A descarga de fundo do Cabril mantém-se há 50 horas a debitar 200 m^3/s. Com o caudal de entrada a rondar o mesmo valor, deve continuar assim até baixar mais, visto que está a 94%.

Bouçã despeja tudo o que entra, obviamente que não tem capacidade. Castelo de Bode também a chegar aos 94%, com um caudal de entrada, para além da água vinda do Cabril, também vem de muitos afluentes. 

Estas 3 empreitadas no Zêzere somam "só" *1753200000000 litros de água.*


----------



## efcm (19 Mar 2018 às 22:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois na notícia realmente não refere qual seria o destino pra tantos m3 de terra, mas o destino mais certo era decerteza para a agricultura.


Mas os fundos das barragens quando ficam a descoberto não cresce lá vegetação nenhuma... Será que essa terra é mesmo boa para a agricultura?


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2018 às 22:55)

efcm disse:


> Mas os fundos das barragens quando ficam a descoberto não cresce lá vegetação nenhuma... Será que essa terra é mesmo boa para a agricultura?


já ouvi algumas pessoas entendidas nisso, a dizer que sim. A terra das barragens, está tão habituada ao estar dentro de água que assim que fica ao descoberto desidrata-se rapidamente, tanto que aparecem logo grandes roturas da seca. Mas, se for bem mexida e misturada com outras terras, é boa.
Entretanto, há uns dias vi essa notícia na TV, e a terra retirada, é mesmo para a agricultura.


----------



## Manuel Amador (20 Mar 2018 às 00:23)

Riachos cheios de vida, algures entre o Crato - Aldeia da Mata e Sousel. Este chuva destas semanas realmente mudou a paisagem, infelizmente mudou para o que seria normal para a epoca
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (20 Mar 2018 às 00:28)

Ribeira de seda, e a que vai juntar a de Terena e formar a de Raia, e por sua vez o Sorraia. É a ribeira principal da Barragem do Maranhão.
Nunca a tinha visto com tanta força.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (20 Mar 2018 às 00:35)

Ribeira do Divor, também vai parar ao Sorraia.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2018 às 13:15)

Descargas na Barragem de Serpa
Sistema Global de Alqueva
Fotografia de Maria Lassalete Sampaio


----------



## Pek (20 Mar 2018 às 14:57)

Rio Genil, afluente do Guadalquivir, em Huétor-Tajar (Granada)


Em Écija (Sevilla)


----------



## Stinger (20 Mar 2018 às 14:58)

Incrível como a natureza se gere a ela própria , tanta gente a queixar se e a.natureza pela sua ordem natural se regulou normalmente . 

Desfrutem dela positivamente


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2018 às 17:54)

*O antes e depois da Barragem do Caia*

Agricultores do perímetro de rega da Barragem do Caia acreditam que poderá ser assegurada a campanha de culturas primavera/verão

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/2...mas-semanas-deixaram-a-barragem-do-caia-assim


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2018 às 20:48)

Umas das melhores formas para usar água, quando ela é abundante, de maneira a conseguir rete-la o mais que possivel, contribuindo também assim para a diminuição da erosão.
São bons investimentos para o futuro, dando um melhor uso da água, pois cada vez mais temos de a saber usar da melhor maneira, sem se desperdiçar pelas linha de água.

Uma Swale é uma vala construída pelo homem seguindo um nível de mesma altura (curva de nível), feito para a captação e o reter da água da chuva. A água pode se infiltrar no solo gradualmente e hidratar ele.

Artigo relacionado em :
http://asenhoradomonte.com/2014/06/15/valas-de-infiltracao-ou-swales/


----------



## criz0r (20 Mar 2018 às 20:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *O antes e depois da Barragem do Caia*
> 
> Agricultores do perímetro de rega da Barragem do Caia acreditam que poderá ser assegurada a campanha de culturas primavera/verão
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/2...mas-semanas-deixaram-a-barragem-do-caia-assim



Maravilha. Eram só mais 2 ou 3 semanas chuvosas para as albufeiras atingirem valores mais estáveis nos próximos tempos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mar 2018 às 21:57)

Cabril ainda com descargas de fundo, o mesmo para Castelo de Bode, horas e horas a contribuir para as renováveis, muito bom.

Cabril a 94%, C. Bode a caminho dos 96%, muita água ainda para descarregar para o Tejo.

Portugal continua há dias, se não semanas, a rondar os 85% de fontes renováveis de energia.
Hoje não baixou dos 90%.


----------



## frederico (21 Mar 2018 às 02:17)

Deve haver neve a derreter na serra Nevada, penso que essas cheias nao se devem so a chuva.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2018 às 10:28)

Cabril já está, a meu ver, a desperdiçar água.

Continua a descarregar, apesar do caudal de entrada já ser inferior ao de saída.






Parando a descarga, o caudal de saída manter-se-ia nos 100m3/s - necessário para a produção eléctrica, e confortavelmente poderia manter-se perto dos 95%. Até porque a precipitação prevista para os próximos dias, não deverá fazer aumentar o caudal do Zêzere de forma significativa.


----------



## huguh (21 Mar 2018 às 13:38)

já passaram uns 5 dias desde que parou de chover e o caudal do Douro tem-se mantido igual na ultima semana e ainda com a barragem da Règua na média dos 1300m3/s.
Mantendo ainda debaixo de água o cais junto das pontes e ainda a zona mais baixa do cais da Régua


----------



## efcm (21 Mar 2018 às 14:09)

frederico disse:


> Deve haver neve a derreter na serra Nevada, penso que essas cheias nao se devem so a chuva.


Mesmo lá em cima estão"ribeiros" a correr, imagina o resto das escorrências.


----------



## Pek (21 Mar 2018 às 15:59)

frederico disse:


> Deve haver neve a derreter na serra Nevada, penso que essas cheias nao se devem so a chuva.



Não, a Sierra Nevada ainda está cheia de neve (mais do que nunca neste episódio). O problema foi o escoamento obrigatório do barragem de Cubillas (al 99,9% de capacidade). Este barragem não é alimentado pela neve de Sierra Nevada, está em uma sub-bacia mais ao norte, a do rio Cubillas, afluente do Genil. Mais informação:

http://www.elindependientedegranada...federacion-desembalse-cubillas-que-ha-anegado
http://www.ideal.es/granada/provincia-granada/genil-desborda-temporal-20180319020220-ntvo.html


----------



## Manuel Amador (21 Mar 2018 às 17:10)

Parece que ando a fazer um tour por afluentes do Almansor, mas é por acaso, mais um Ribeira de Lavre
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2018 às 17:41)

Pek disse:


> Não, a Sierra Nevada ainda está cheia de neve (mais do que nunca neste episódio). O problema foi o escoamento obrigatório do barragem de Cubillas (al 99,9% de capacidade). Este barragem não é alimentado pela neve de Sierra Nevada, está em uma sub-bacia mais ao norte, a do rio Cubillas, afluente do Genil. Mais informação:
> 
> http://www.elindependientedegranada...federacion-desembalse-cubillas-que-ha-anegado
> http://www.ideal.es/granada/provincia-granada/genil-desborda-temporal-20180319020220-ntvo.html


A jusante temos a barragem de IZNAJAR, que ainda só está a 43,4%.


----------



## PaulusLx (21 Mar 2018 às 17:58)

Segue possante o Alviela, em Pernes, Santarém

Foto 360º *aqui*​


----------



## Manuel Amador (21 Mar 2018 às 19:17)

Ora como um único curso de água pode ter diversas denominações ao longo do seu percurso. A ribeira de Canha não e mais que o Almansor, denominado de Canha quando atravessa esta freguesia do Concelho do Montijo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2018 às 12:25)




----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2018 às 17:56)




----------



## Manuel Amador (22 Mar 2018 às 18:55)

Dia Mundial da Água

Castelo de Bode cheio
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (22 Mar 2018 às 19:08)

Sei que existem algumas fotos do Caia mas não resisti, como corre bem.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2018 às 19:43)

"Hoje, dia 22 de Março, celebra-se o Dia Mundial da Água!

Esta data visa alertar as populações e os governos para a necessidade urgente de preservação e poupança deste recurso natural tão valioso.

As alterações climáticas provocam graves impactos nos recursos de água. Alterações atmosféricas como tempestades, períodos de seca e chuva afectam a quantidade de água disponível e colocam em risco os ecossistemas que asseguram a qualidade da água.

Como forma de celebração partilhamos convosco duas fotografias da ribeira do Vascão (um dos últimos refúgios do saramugo), uma de fevereiro e outra de março de 2018, este ano a água tardou em chegar, chegou agora em força e deu por terminado o estio que parecia interminável. Esperamos que com ela o saramugo ganhe novo folêgo e encontre as condições necessárias para manter o seu ciclo de vida."

Ribeira do Vascão


----------



## efcm (22 Mar 2018 às 20:24)

Pek disse:


> Não, a Sierra Nevada ainda está cheia de neve (mais do que nunca neste episódio). O problema foi o escoamento obrigatório do barragem de Cubillas (al 99,9% de capacidade). Este barragem não é alimentado pela neve de Sierra Nevada, está em uma sub-bacia mais ao norte, a do rio Cubillas, afluente do Genil. Mais informação:
> 
> http://www.elindependientedegranada...federacion-desembalse-cubillas-que-ha-anegado
> http://www.ideal.es/granada/provincia-granada/genil-desborda-temporal-20180319020220-ntvo.html


Mas em serra nevada mesmo lá em cima na estância onde se apanham os teleféricos para borreguilhes está uma cascata a correr, e no percurso da telecadeira Jara está outro Ribeiro a correr por baixo da neve existente.

Acho que em serra nevada eles nunca tiveram tanta neve, os postes dos teleféricos na zona da laguna estão praticamente sobterrados de neve...

Isto tudo observado no local durante a semana passada.



No dia 11 caiu um forte nevão que obrigou a utilização de correntes ainda a 10 km de serra nevada +- 1500 MTS de altitude e no dia 12 choveu bastante de noite, o que fez derreter a neve toda abaixo dos 2000 mts


----------



## Manuel Amador (22 Mar 2018 às 23:12)

Mais uma Ribeira a correr bem, esta presumo que seja um afluente do Caia.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mar 2018 às 23:36)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Mais uma Ribeira a correr bem, esta presumo que seja um afluente do Caia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, é! Tirando esta ribeira e o Rio Caia, a barragem não tem mais grandes afluentes, daí demorar mais a encher que outras barragens, para além do facto de ser grande, claro!
Antes destas chuvas, estava completamente seca, até dizia que este inverno nem chegava a correr, mas lá encheu.


----------



## Pek (22 Mar 2018 às 23:54)

efcm disse:


> Mas em serra nevada mesmo lá em cima na estância onde se apanham os teleféricos para borreguilhes está uma cascata a correr, e no percurso da telecadeira Jara está outro Ribeiro a correr por baixo da neve existente.



Ah, sim, isso sim, eu estava-me referindo na minha mensagem às inundações do rio Genil, que não foram causados pela neve de Sierra Nevada mas por uma avenida de água que exigiu abrir a barragem de Cubillas (em uma sub-bacia diferente ao norte).

O de os ribeiros é normal com o aumento das temperaturas nessas altitudes naqueles dias. Verias o ribeiro Monachil, ao lado de Pradollano (onde se apanham os teleféricos para Borreguiles), a cerca de 2100-2150 metros de altitude e o ribeiro Castillejo, sob o telecadeira Jara a 2250-2300 metros.

Borreguiles hoje:

Em altitude (3300-3500 metros. Mulhacén, Veleta, Alcazaba...)  a quantidade de neve tem que ser espectacular.



efcm disse:


> Acho que em serra nevada eles nunca tiveram tanta neve, os postes dos teleféricos na zona da laguna estão praticamente sobterrados de neve...



Realmente não, no que respeita à profundidade da neve nos últimos 9 anos a temporada 2017-2018 ainda está abaixo de 2010-2011, 2012-2013 e 2009-2010. Está fora do tópico mas eu adiciono umas imagens e gráficos.

Espessura máxima da neve na estância de esqui da Sierra Nevada:

- 2010-2011: 6 metros
- 2012-2013: 6 metros
- 2009-2010: 6 metros
*- 2017-2018: 4 metros*
- 2014-2015: 3 metros
- 2013-2014: 2,5 metros
- 2016-2017: 2 metros
- 2015-2016: 2 metros
- 2011-2012: 1,5 metros

Em preto 2017-2018:





E 2008-2009 não aparece nesse gráfico, mas também é acima de 2017-2018. Imagens de fevereiro de 2009 em Pradollano e seus arredores (área baixa da estância):













































Fonte e mais imagens: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/sierra-nevada-granada-febrero-2009.3095/


----------



## aoc36 (24 Mar 2018 às 00:25)

Produção elétrica está a dar bem nas eólicas A exportar 2.50gw.....


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (24 Mar 2018 às 08:05)

Gráfica espectacular


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2018 às 14:49)

Havendo ainda alguma energia proveniente das barragens de fios de água, a energia da hídrica vai diminuindo com a paragem nas albufeiras. Contudo, dias ventosos são bons, quase 5 GW provenientes do vento. Esta é a energia que Portugal devia apostar no futuro, muito fortemente. 93% da energia de renovavéis hoje, neste momento Portugal ganha a qualquer país europeu. 

Deixo aqui a ferramenta do Sentinel, muito boa se querem passar alguns minutos ou horas a explorar as diferenças antes e pós evento de chuva, e ainda as marcas dos incêndios sempre prevalecentes. Neste caso são albufeiras, em False Color:

Albufeira do Cabril:







Albufeira do Alqueva:


----------



## dahon (24 Mar 2018 às 16:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Havendo ainda alguma energia proveniente das barragens de fios de água, a energia da hídrica vai diminuindo com a paragem nas albufeiras. Contudo, dias ventosos são bons, quase 5 GW provenientes do vento. *Esta é a energia que Portugal devia apostar no futuro*, muito fortemente. 93% da energia de renovavéis hoje, neste momento Portugal ganha a qualquer país europeu.
> 
> Deixo aqui a ferramenta do Sentinel, muito boa se querem passar alguns minutos ou horas a explorar as diferenças antes e pós evento de chuva, e ainda as marcas dos incêndios sempre prevalecentes. Neste caso são albufeiras, em False Color:
> 
> ...




Já não há muito mais a apostar. No que diz respeito ao potencial de produção de electricidade através da energia eólica já atingimos, ou passamos, os 95%.
Na minha opinião, a grande aposta terá de ser no solar fotovoltaico. E tendo em conta o potencial que o nosso pais tem, é ridícula a potência instalada neste momento de FV.


Ps: É incrível verificar os níveis de gCO2eq/kWh assim que se desligam as centrais a carvão. Basicamente passamos a ser o pais da Europa mais "limpo"  a produzir electricidade e sem ter nuclear o que torna o feito ainda mais impressionante.


----------



## PaulusLx (24 Mar 2018 às 22:08)

'Olhos d' Água' do Alviela

*Ver em 360º
*

*e AQUI*



​


----------



## Nickname (25 Mar 2018 às 12:06)

Rio Coja, afluente do Dão


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Mar 2018 às 16:23)

dahon disse:


> Já não há muito mais a apostar. No que diz respeito ao potencial de produção de electricidade através da energia eólica já atingimos, ou passamos, os 95%.
> Na minha opinião, a grande aposta terá de ser no solar fotovoltaico. E tendo em conta o potencial que o nosso pais tem, é ridícula a potência instalada neste momento de FV.
> 
> 
> Ps: É incrível verificar os níveis de gCO2eq/kWh assim que se desligam as centrais a carvão. Basicamente passamos a ser o pais da Europa mais "limpo"  a produzir electricidade e sem ter nuclear o que torna o feito ainda mais impressionante.



Não sei, acredito que haja mais locais onde se pode colocar turbinas, e se fosse possível investir esta energia no mar, de certeza que subia o potencial drasticamente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2018 às 17:10)

*DESATIVADO PLANO ESPECIAL DE EMERGÊNCIA PARA CHEIAS NO TEJO*
*



*

A Comissão Distrital de Proteção Civil de Santarém desativou o Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias na Bacia do Tejo, que havia acionado no dia 10 de março devido à subida do nível das águas.

Em comunicado emitido sábado à noite, o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém afirma que o caudal do rio Tejo mantém a tendência de descida, esperando-se uma “razoável/aceitável estabilização” para as próximas horas.

Segundo o CDOS, as barragens de Fratel, Pracana e Castelo de Bode têm debitado nas últimas horas, no conjunto, valores de caudal médio de cerca de 300 metros cúbicos por segundo, estando atualmente apenas submerso o caminho municipal designado por Estrada dos Lázaros, no concelho da Golegã.

“Pela informação disponível prevê-se a manutenção de descida dos caudais debitados pelas barragens, o que potencialmente contribuirá para uma descida dos níveis registados no rio Tejo”, afirma a nota.

http://www.mediotejo.net/desativado-plano-especial-de-emergencia-para-cheias-no-tejo/


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2018 às 21:42)




----------



## Nickname (26 Mar 2018 às 21:01)

Rio Vouga, São Pedro do Sul


----------



## slbgdt (26 Mar 2018 às 21:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não sei, acredito que haja mais locais onde se pode colocar turbinas, e se fosse possível investir esta energia no mar, de certeza que subia o potencial drasticamente.



O grande problema nisso é o facto de mar português ser bastante profundo.
Não sendo viável a colocação longe da Costa


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2018 às 21:44)

Esta manhã  aqui ao lado, barragem da Mula- Serra de Sintra.
Corria bem mais fruto dos últimos dias de chuva e o vento forte que provocava pequenas ondas que iam de encontro ao descarregador.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Mar 2018 às 22:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Ainda corre bem!


----------



## Manuel Amador (26 Mar 2018 às 22:06)

Acabei por não fotografar, mas passei por Montargil e estava praticamente na cota máxima, com ainda mais agua que das fotos obtidas a semana passada, é impressionante a mudança para os meses anteriores


----------



## João Pedro (26 Mar 2018 às 22:07)

Cascata do Arado, há coisa de uma semana:


----------



## Nickname (26 Mar 2018 às 22:28)

Quedas da Pombeira, no Rio Vidoeiro (afluente do Paiva), a norte de Castro Daire.
Vídeo de dia 11.
São 150m de desnível em 500 metros de percurso.


----------



## MSantos (26 Mar 2018 às 23:48)

Rio Tejo ontem desde as Portas do Sol em Santarém!






Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (27 Mar 2018 às 10:29)

Rio Vouga, na fronteira entre Sobral, São Pedro do Sul e Ribafeita, Viseu







O rio aqui tem uma boa profundidade, ia com uma velocidade interessante!!!


----------



## JCARL (27 Mar 2018 às 12:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não sei, acredito que haja mais locais onde se pode colocar turbinas, e se fosse possível investir esta energia no mar, de certeza que subia o potencial drasticamente.


Existe potenciais de energia que tem sido deixados de lado. Eu a referir-me a energia disponível no mar da Palha com as marés. Lembram-se dos moinhos de maré  antigos na zona sul. também a ria de Aveiro terá também um potencial parecido.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mar 2018 às 13:28)

*Percentagem de água da Barragem do Caia sobe para 44% (c/fotos e vídeo)*
O volume da água na Barragem do Caia, segundo a leitura desta segunda-feira, dia 26, estava em cerca de 44,19% da capacidade máxima da albufeira.

Fotos e vídeo aqui
_________
Ora bem, em 1 mês aumentou de 18% para 44%. Nunca pensei mesmo. 
Está quase na mesma percentagem que no ano passado por esta altura (45,3%), no mesmo período subiu apenas 1% e em Abril começou logo a descer, coisa que não é normal, aliás, o ano passado foi tudo menos normal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mar 2018 às 19:23)

O rio Almonda, ontem dia 27 de Março, em Torres Novas, junto ao moinho da cova, levava ainda um bom caudal, apesar de já ter baixado cerca de 1,5 metros em relação ao pico da cheia.
Na última foto, consegue-se ver onde ficou o lixo, preso nas árvores.


----------



## Manuel Amador (27 Mar 2018 às 19:31)

Barragem dos minutos em Montemor-o-Novo, enche através do Almansor, curiosamente nunca a tinha visto ao vivo, não me parece que esteja na capacidade máxima, mas esta bem cheia.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (27 Mar 2018 às 19:52)

As barragens já recuperaram bem, ainda bem eu choveu bem este mês de março senão estávamos desgracados no verão.


----------



## Manuel Amador (27 Mar 2018 às 21:42)

Barragem do Maranhão.

Impressionante como o nível de água subiu, creio que ainda estava mais vazia que Montargil. quando passei em Novembro na zona de Benavila estava completamente seca, via se a antiga ponte romana que fica por norma submersa. Agora esta praticamente na cota máxima, muita água veio da serra de São Mamede
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Mar 2018 às 22:13)

Albufeira do Cabril praticamente cheia:


É provavelmente a bacia hidrográfica que foi mais fostigada pelos incêndios. Quase toda a paisagem envolvente está queimada pelo que, tristemente, grande parte da água que ali está é porque não consegue ficar retida nos solos...


----------



## criz0r (28 Mar 2018 às 15:29)

Nas ultimas 2 semanas, tenho reparado em grandes quantidades de espuma que se concentram junto aos Terminais Fluviais e um pouco por toda a zona Ribeirinha de Cacilhas.
A própria cor da água, tem uma tonalidade que não é de todo muito normal. Não sei, se está relacionado com a poluição proveniente de V.V de Ródão mas sei que nunca vi o Tejo com tanta espuma ali acumulada.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 15:44)

O ministro do ambiente diz que as albufeiras em mais águas, mas diz que a seca vai voltar, até parece que o ministro do ambiente quer que a seca volte como esteve.


----------



## srr (28 Mar 2018 às 15:44)

criz0r disse:


> Nas ultimas 2 semanas, tenho reparado em grandes quantidades de espuma que se concentram junto aos Terminais Fluviais e um pouco por toda a zona Ribeirinha de Cacilhas.
> A própria cor da água, tem uma tonalidade que não é de todo muito normal. Não sei, se está relacionado com a poluição proveniente de V.V de Ródão mas sei que nunca vi o Tejo com tanta espuma ali acumulada.



Ela tem passado aqui por Abrantes, ( todos os dias, e de noite é cada descarga )isto é como o plastico, só dá nas vistas quando chega ás Capitais de cada pais.


----------



## srr (28 Mar 2018 às 15:55)

Tempestade Jimmy disse:


> O ministro do ambiente diz que as albufeiras em mais águas, mas diz que a seca vai voltar, até parece que o ministro do ambiente quer que a seca volte como esteve.



O ministro é um teorico , 
chega a ser ridiculo, tanto pela maneira como fala, pelo tom da voz e maneirismos ridiculos, etc etc
Se não á previsões fiaveis a mais de Três dias, como é que ele sabe o futuro metereológico ???
Ja quando veio aqui ao Tejo em Abrantes, só disse asneiras, tipico teorico , desinformado, ou mal informado.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 16:00)

srr disse:


> O ministro é um teorico ,
> chega a ser ridiculo, tanto pela maneira como fala, pelo tom da voz e maneirismos ridiculos, etc etc
> Se não á previsões fiaveis a mais de Três dias, como é que ele sabe o futuro metereológico ???
> Ja quando veio aqui ao Tejo em Abrantes, só disse asneiras, tipico teorico , desinformado, ou mal informado.




O ministro tem a mania que é melhor que os outros, a maneira como ele fala é ridículo, ele também não faz nada para ajudar na situação de seca .


----------



## dahon (28 Mar 2018 às 16:35)

Tempestade Jimmy disse:


> O ministro do ambiente diz que as albufeiras em mais águas, mas diz que a seca vai voltar, até parece que o ministro do ambiente quer que a seca volte como esteve.



Eu digo que há uma probabilidade de 100% de a seca voltar, a questão é quando. Mas a questão principal é, se quando voltar já estaremos preparados para suportar a seca.
Portanto eu não vejo nenhum erro nessa afirmação do ministro. Aliás é com agrado que vejo que não é pelo facto de já ter chovido que vem dizer que está tudo bem.


----------



## dahon (28 Mar 2018 às 17:00)

JCARL disse:


> Existe potenciais de energia que tem sido deixados de lado. Eu a referir-me a energia disponível no mar da Palha com as marés. Lembram-se dos moinhos de maré  antigos na zona sul. também a ria de Aveiro terá também um potencial parecido.



O aproveitamento das marés em Portugal é inviável. Para produzir electricidade é necessário uma diferença média de altura entre a maré alta e baixa de pelo menos 7 metros.
Em Portugal no melhor dos cenários (marés vivas) temos uma diferença de aproximadamente 4 metros entre maré alta e baixa.

Para terem uma noção de como temos pouca sorte, as maiores marés do mundo tem uma difrença de altura de 16.3 metros. https://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/highesttide.html


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 17:23)

Pelo menos já temos mais de metade das barragens com mais de 80% de capacidade, o que já é um grande avanço, o sul também já melhorou bem, agora o problema é se depois de abril começa a não vir chuva durante um longo período de tempo, mas creio que não.


----------



## criz0r (28 Mar 2018 às 17:33)

@srr eu não tenho qualquer dúvida, em como a Celtejo e afins continuam a efectuar descargas poluentes. Por um lado, esta situação de instabilidade que se viveu nas ultimas semanas só veio a ajudar a "disfarçar" a pouca vergonha que esta empresas andam a fazer com o Tejo. A água no açude de Abrantes é verde com manchas castanhas. 
É triste, ver a inoperância dos sucessivos Governos relativamente a um assunto tão grave e importante como este.. os lobbys da Celulose falam mais alto.


----------



## srr (28 Mar 2018 às 17:38)

Eu todos os dias vou ao Tejo, adoro a paisagem ver o rio vivo a correr, a fauna e a flora o cheiro agradavel.

Mas nos ultimos anos é a degradação exponencial, tem dias que o proprio cheiro dá vomitos.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 17:40)

criz0r disse:


> @srr eu não tenho qualquer dúvida, em como a Celtejo e afins continuam a efectuar descargas poluentes. Por um lado, esta situação de instabilidade que se viveu nas ultimas semanas só veio a ajudar a "disfarçar" a pouca vergonha que esta empresas andam a fazer com o Tejo. A água no açude de Abrantes é verde com manchas castanhas.
> É triste, ver a inoperância dos sucessivos Governos relativamente a um assunto tão grave e importante como este.. os lobbys da Celulose falam mais alto.



O governo não faz nada, ignora um assunto muito grave, é com cada descarga poluente no Tejo que até dói, o ministro do ambiente quando foi ao Tejo em abrantes, falou de uma maneira ridícula, é triste ver um rio que era muito bom ter ficado assim, o rio está cheio de manchas castanhas e de espuma, é horrível isto e a ignorância do governo é ainda mais grave.


----------



## Manuel Amador (28 Mar 2018 às 17:51)

Praia Fluvial dos Cardigos

Época baixa.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 19:01)

Os agricultores do perímetro de rega da Vigia, no Alentejo, uma das albufeiras mais afetadas pela seca, já vão poder semear culturas de primavera/verão, graças à chuva deste mês que aumentou os níveis da barragem. 

"A perspetiva ainda não é de uma campanha de regadio a 100%", porque vai ter "cerca de 30% de limitações", mas "o panorama já é mais animador", disse hoje à agência Lusa Luís Bulhão Martins, responsável da associação de beneficiários da Obra da Vigia, no concelho de Redondo, distrito de Évora.

Em fevereiro, lembrou, "a perspetiva" dos cerca de 100 agricultores deste perímetro de rega para as culturas de primavera/verão "era assustadora", devido ao reduzido nível de água armazenado na albufeira da Vigia, que se encontrava a 13% da sua capacidade, mas a chuva que caiu este mês veio "salvar a situação".

Na altura, Luís Bulhão Martins admitiu à Lusa que as culturas de primavera/verão, como o milho ou o tomate, poderiam não vir a ser semeadas, devido à seca e à falta de água.

"Vamos aconselhar vivamente os agricultores a não as fazerem porque as possibilidades de haver água para elas são muitíssimo escassas", disse, a 21 de fevereiro, o responsável pela associação de beneficiários, prevendo "seríssimos problemas", caso não houvesse "uma mudança climática expressiva".

Agora, com as chuvadas deste mês, congratulou-se hoje Luís Bulhão Martins, a barragem armazena já "sete milhões de metros cúbicos", o que equivale a "43%" da capacidade total, que ronda os 17 milhões de metros cúbicos de água.

A campanha de regadio vai, pois, avançar, mas, por enquanto, "com os 30% de limitações", frisou.

Os agricultores, precisou, têm duas opções: "Ou reduzem em cerca de 30% a sua área máxima de regadio ou limitam em 30% as quantidades de água para regar, é este o quadro atual".

Segundo Bulhão Martins, esta situação da barragem, que serve para a rega agrícola e para o abastecimento público do concelho de Redondo, ainda pode vir a melhorar, caso chova durante a Páscoa.

"Uma precipitação como [a que] se prevê para o final da semana" e para "o domingo de Páscoa" pode vir a "melhorar este panorama, que ainda é limitativo", admitiu.

As terras localizadas junto da albufeira, continuou, "estão cheias de água", pelo que, se vier nova chuva, vai escorrer "para a barragem numa percentagem apreciável" e facilitar o armazenamento de "mais um ou dois milhões de metros cúbicos".

"É o que nos falta, cerca de 1,5 milhões de metros cúbicos" e aí os agricultores já poderão fazer "uma campanha de rega com normalidade", assinalou.

O abastecimento público a partir da Vigia "está garantido", graças à ligação desta albufeira ao sistema do Alqueva, que injeta "100 litros de água por segundo" durante 24 horas por dia, disse à Lusa, em fevereiro, o presidente da Câmara de Redondo, António Recto.

Pelo menos já melhoraram os campos, já estão mais verdejantes.


----------



## Manuel Amador (28 Mar 2018 às 21:04)

Tejo sem Tágides, mas com água. Se tivesse uma maquina do tempo, sempre gostaria de ver como era o Tejo e outros rios antes de terem barragens.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (28 Mar 2018 às 21:56)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Tejo sem Tágides, mas com água. Se tivesse uma maquina do tempo, sempre gostaria de ver como era o Tejo e outros rios antes de terem barragens.
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk



Não é necessário tanto...

Basta ir aos arquivos da RTP:

https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/cheias-na-regiao-do-vale-do-tejo/


----------



## Manuel Amador (28 Mar 2018 às 22:02)

Tonton disse:


> Não é necessário tanto...
> 
> Basta ir aos arquivos da RTP:
> 
> https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/cheias-na-regiao-do-vale-do-tejo/



Curioso o Hélder Antunes que é aqui de Samora. Ah mais eu queria ir mais atras, a altura das Viagens na Minha terra do Garret (que no fundo é subir o Tejo), e ainda mais para trás.


----------



## Cinza (29 Mar 2018 às 09:29)

*Tribunal substituiu multa aplicada pela IGAMAOT à Celtejo por admoestação*

Coima de 12.500 euros é reduzida para 6.000 euros, mas acaba por ser substituída por admoestação. Celtejo vê assim levantados cinco processos de contraordenação

O Inspetor Geral da IGAMAOT disse em Santarém que foram levantados cinco processos de contraordenação à Celtejo, dois deles já decididos e impugnados judicialmente, com o Tribunal a decidir, num deles, substituir o pagamento da coima por uma admoestação.

Nuno Banza, que participou quarta-feira à noite numa sessão extraordinária da Assembleia Municipal de Santarém dedicada ao rio Tejo e que contou com a presença do ministro do Ambiente, afirmou que a Inspeção-Geral da Agricultura, do Mar, do Ambiente e do Ordenamento do Território (IGAMAOT) tem ainda três desses processos (dois relativos a 2016 e um a 2017, que foram apensados "por economia processual") em fase de decisão.

Respondendo a uma questão de deputado municipal Francisco Madeira Lopes, eleito pela CDU, o responsável da IGAMAOT afirmou que a empresa de celulose situada em Vila Velha de Ródão (distrito de Castelo Branco) recorreu judicialmente dos dois processos já decididos administrativamente, sendo que num deles lhe foi aplicada uma coima de 12.500 euros e no outro, ainda a aguardar decisão do Tribunal, de 48.000 euros.

No caso da coima de 12.500 euros, o Tribunal reduziu esse valor para 6.000 euros "e decidiu substituir o pagamento da coima por uma admoestação, ou seja, por uma repreensão escrita", declarou.

*http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...licada-pela-IGAMAOT-a-Celtejo-por-admoestacao*

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...a-celtejo-por-repreensao-escrita-9221783.html

**


----------



## JCARL (29 Mar 2018 às 19:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> *Tópico para seguimento de informação hídrica de Rios e Albufeiras nacionais em 2017*
> 
> *Link's úteis:*
> 
> ...



O link seguinte poderá ter interesse para os "Link's úteis".

http://sir.dgadr.gov.pt/reservas

É do "*SIR — Sistema de Informação de Regadio - Reserva de água nas albufeiras*", um site da responsabilidade da Direção-Geral de Agricultura e Desenvolvimento Rural enquanto Autoridade Nacional do Regadio.
Que actualmente tem o "Boletim das Albufeiras actualizado a 23/03/2018" em formato excel para download. O ficheiro contém informação de 44 barragens que abastecem Aproveitamentos Hidroagrícolas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2018 às 20:35)

*Chuva repôs níveis das barragens e evitou "catástrofe" no Alentejo*
A chuva deste mês repôs os níveis das barragens no Alentejo e evitou uma "catástrofe" na agricultura, devido à seca, mas esta água deve ser "usada eficientemente", alertou hoje o responsável regional da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente.


Lusa29 de março de 2018 às 14:44


"Foi uma bênção que caiu do céu" e, "neste momento, as disponibilidades hídricas são maiores para a agricultura, mas não são ilimitadas", disse à agência Lusa André Matoso, director da Administração da Região Hidrográfica (ARH) do Alentejo, da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA).

Com a seca, continuou, o abastecimento humano, considerado prioritário, não estava em risco, mas, se a região tivesse "continuado naquele cenário" que estava a ter "até final de Fevereiro, certamente haveria zonas em que não se poderia regar".

As "grandes povoações", afirmou, "não iriam ficar sem água para abastecimento", mas a agricultura e o abeberamento de gado iriam sofrer "uma repercussão muito grande".

"Essa catástrofe [para a qual] estávamos a caminhar, felizmente, está completamente ultrapassada. Esta água está reservada, está armazenada e, agora, é saber geri-la e usá-la com parcimónia", continuando "a regar como se houvesse pouca para que ela dure mais tempo", frisou.

André Matoso explicou à Lusa que a queda de precipitação verificada desde o dia 28 de Fevereiro e ao longo deste mês não foi "normal" no Alentejo e teve um efeito "particularmente importante" para a região, que está "em seca desde 2015".

"Em 10 dias deste mês, choveram dois meses de Março seguidos na região", ou seja, "choveu o dobro do que chove num mês de Março normal", indicou, acrescentando, também como exemplo, que na zona de Portalegre, no dia 28 de Fevereiro, quando começou a mudança climática, "choveu mais do que em todo o mês de Janeiro".

Este Março "húmido" e com "precipitação muito abundante", destacou, foi "muito importante para tudo", não só "para o abastecimento humano, regadio, abeberamento do gado e fauna cinegética", mas também "do ponto de vista ecológico, das linhas de água, da vegetação e dos ecossistemas ribeirinhos".

As albufeiras alentejanas tiveram, obviamente, uma evolução "muito favorável", assinalou o responsável regional da APA, aludindo à Barragem do Monte Novo (Évora), cujo nível "nem chegava aos 30% no fim de Fevereiro e que atingiu o máximo da sua capacidade, a 10 de Março", encontrando-se, desde essa data, "a descarregar".

A albufeira do Monte da Rocha, em Ourique (Beja), que "era a situação mais gravosa", com 8% de água em Fevereiro, está, esta semana, "com 26,4%", um nível também superior ao do ano passado, na mesma altura, quando atingia os 20%, disse.

Outra das barragens da região mais afectadas pela seca, a da Vigia, em Redondo (Évora), acrescentou, estava a 15% da sua capacidade, em Fevereiro, e tem hoje "quase 43% de armazenamento", o que é igualmente superior ao mês homólogo de 2017 (35,7%).

"O Alqueva também ganhou muita água", atingindo quase os 80%, e "o mesmo aconteceu com as albufeiras de Pego do Altar e Vale do Gaio", no concelho de Alcácer do Sal (Setúbal), que "já estão com mais de 50% das suas reservas hídricas", indicou André Matoso.

Ainda assim, o director da ARH insistiu nos alertas: "Pelo facto de as albufeiras e os aquíferos estarem a evoluir favoravelmente, não podemos esquecer o passado recente. Agora que a água cá está, temos de a preservar".
http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/econ...strofe-no-alentejo?ref=HP_DestaquesPrincipais


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mar 2018 às 21:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva repôs níveis das barragens e evitou "catástrofe" no Alentejo


Sem dúvida!! Sinceramente, não sei o que seria disto se não fossem estas chuvas. 
Fala-se sempre mais no Alentejo mas grande parte do país não estava melhor, como seria no caso, por exemplo, dos incêndios, com cursos de água e barragens quase ou até sem água?! Horrível mesmo...
Foi uma coisa que ninguém esperava, algo excelente. Num mês, tudo ganhou vida novamente, uma alegria!


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2018 às 21:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Sem dúvida!! Sinceramente, não sei o que seria disto se não fossem estas chuvas.
> Fala-se sempre mais no Alentejo mas grande parte do país não estava melhor, como seria no caso, por exemplo, dos incêndios, com cursos de água e barragens quase ou até sem água?! Horrível mesmo...
> Foi uma coisa que ninguém esperava, algo excelente. Num mês, tudo ganhou vida novamente, uma alegria!


E o melhor é que a chuva vai continuar em Abril!


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2018 às 16:05)

o Tejo em Escaroupim (Salvaterra de Magos)


----------



## vamm (30 Mar 2018 às 16:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Chuva repôs níveis das barragens e evitou "catástrofe" no Alentejo*
> A chuva deste mês repôs os níveis das barragens no Alentejo e evitou uma "catástrofe" na agricultura, devido à seca, mas esta água deve ser "usada eficientemente", alertou hoje o responsável regional da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente.
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmo, a Monte da Rocha dá gosto de ver: 26,9%


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2018 às 13:08)

Ora então, deixo aqui a comparação da situação da barragem antes e depois destas chuvas todas.
As fotos do antes foram tiradas no dia 25 de fevereiro. 
Antes:








Antes:
















________
Abril promete continuar a trazer chuva, o que é excelente!


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Abr 2018 às 16:32)

srr disse:


> O ministro é um teorico ,
> chega a ser ridiculo, tanto pela maneira como fala, pelo tom da voz e maneirismos ridiculos, etc etc
> Se não á previsões fiaveis a mais de Três dias, como é que ele sabe o futuro metereológico ???
> Ja quando veio aqui ao Tejo em Abrantes, só disse asneiras, tipico teorico , desinformado, ou mal informado.


Deve ser como alguns que andam aqui pelo fórum, que em Dezembro já davam tudo como perdido, com as suas previsões do fim de inverno logo no seu início, cheios de certezas.
Felizmente, meteram a viola no saco e tomaram um banho de humildade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2018 às 19:47)

Nascente do Rio Almonda.
Fotos retiradas do facebook, créditos de Ines Carreira.


----------



## clone (2 Abr 2018 às 11:37)

Mais de metade das albufeiras com reservas acima dos 80%


----------



## joralentejano (2 Abr 2018 às 13:11)

No último dia do mês de Março de 2018 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se uma subida no volume armazenado em todas as bacias hidrográficas monitorizadas.
Das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, 32 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 3 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
Os armazenamentos de Março de 2018 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se superiores às médias de armazenamento de Março (1990/91 a 2016/17), excepto para as bacias do MONDEGO, RIBEIRAS DO OESTE, SADO, GUADIANA, MIRA e RIBEIRAS DO ALGARVE.
Comparação entre Fevereiro e Março:







_________
Entretanto, aqui na zona, o snirh indica a Barragem do Caia com 41,8% mas a Associação de Beneficiários do Caia disse que já tinha ultrapassado os 44%.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Abr 2018 às 13:15)

Barragem da Aguieira este fim de semana.


----------



## AnDré (2 Abr 2018 às 14:48)

Alto Lindoso atingiu os 93,5% e está neste momento à produção máxima, o que significa que o caudal de saída está na casa dos 230m3/s.
Touvedo, que regulariza o caudal do Lima, já aumentou o caudal de saída. De momento está nos 150m3/s, mas poderá aumentar nas próximas horas. O que significa que o caudal do Lima em Ponte de Lima vai aumentar.

A barragem de Touvedo no Lima, é em tudo semelhante à da Raiva no Mondego, que tem a função de regularizar o caudal de saída da Aguieira.

Alto Rabagão continua a sua "lenta" subida, estando agora nos 73,2%
A albufeira de Vilar, em Tabuaço, está nos 93,6%. No final de Fevereiro estava na casa dos 30%. Subida estrondosa!

Cabril, Bouçã e Castelo de Bode, no Zêzere, estão desde o dia 12 de Março um índice de produção > 90%. 

Por fim, o Alqueva, fechou ontem à cota 148,88m. Já subiu 4 metros desde o final de Fevereiro!


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (2 Abr 2018 às 15:36)

Alguns carros que se encontram estacionados no areal em Ponte de Lima, já estão a sentir a subida do caudal.


----------



## slbgdt (2 Abr 2018 às 16:43)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> Alguns carros que se encontram estacionados no areal em Ponte de Lima, já estão a sentir a subida do caudal.


Desde a construção do açude além do espelho de água que criou leva a que o Rio suba mas sem sair do leito.
Estacionamento parvo quando há outras alternativas.

@AnDré tanta hora seguida do Alto Lindoso a trabalhar rebenta com o encaixe de Touvedo.
Albufeira muito pequena. 
Que além do caudal turbinado pelo Alto Lindoso tem uma bacia hidrográfica própria bastante interessante


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (2 Abr 2018 às 16:52)

mr. phillip disse:


> Deve ser como alguns que andam aqui pelo fórum, que em Dezembro já davam tudo como perdido, com as suas previsões do fim de inverno logo no seu início, cheios de certezas.
> Felizmente, meteram a viola no saco e tomaram um banho de humildade.


Muito bem dito. Há quem aqui venha sempre com azedume. Mesmo agora, com previsões de continuação da chuva, já entraram no bota abaixo.


----------



## Nickname (2 Abr 2018 às 17:25)

Santa Cruz da Trapa, São Pedro do Sul


----------



## Manuel Amador (2 Abr 2018 às 20:52)

Barragem dos Patudos em Alpiarça, quase na cota máxima.
Nunca soube bem qual a finalidade principal desta barragem se para rega lúdica/pesca ou apenas para reserva de água.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Abr 2018 às 23:54)

De salientar,* dias 29, 30, 31 e 1 sem qualquer queima de combustível. *(Se deixarmos aqueles 200 MW na noite de dia 31 de gás, desnecessários)

Dias 29 e 30, a energia foi assegurada na maioria pelo vento, sendo às vezes necessário importação de Espanha. Dia 31 parece que se desleixaram, com a acalmia do vento tivemos de importar 2 GWs , mas depois puseram as albufeiras a descarregar em força para colmatar esse lapso. Dia 1 também tiveram que apostar mais nas albufeiras.

O uso de gás voltou só hoje, mesmo assim ainda estamos acima de 90% renováveis. 4 dias seguidos a 100%, maravilha. A Noruega é agora a nossa competição


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2018 às 00:08)

Foto tirada no passado sábado pelo Gamito, na Barragem de Campilhas, Cercal.
Numa zona critica da recente seca, mais uma barragem muito bem composta.


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2018 às 09:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> De salientar,* dias 29, 30, 31 e 1 sem qualquer queima de combustível. *(Se deixarmos aqueles 200 MW na noite de dia 31 de gás, desnecessários)
> 
> Dias 29 e 30, a energia foi assegurada na maioria pelo vento, sendo às vezes necessário importação de Espanha. Dia 31 parece que se desleixaram, com a acalmia do vento tivemos de importar 2 GWs , mas depois puseram as albufeiras a descarregar em força para colmatar esse lapso. Dia 1 também tiveram que apostar mais nas albufeiras.
> 
> O uso de gás voltou só hoje, mesmo assim ainda estamos acima de 90% renováveis. 4 dias seguidos a 100%, maravilha. A Noruega é agora a nossa competição



Terá que se apostar agora forte no solar fotovoltaico, para que durante o Verão quando há menos vento e menos disponibilidade hídrica a necessidade de recorrer aos combustíveis fosseis seja menor.


----------



## dahon (3 Abr 2018 às 11:00)

Produção renovável foi superior ao consumo de eletricidade em março. É inédito em 40 anos

https://observador.pt/2018/04/03/pr...e-eletricidade-em-marco-e-inedito-em-40-anos/


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Abr 2018 às 11:59)

*Barragem Pego do Altar*
Quem a viu, e quem a vê 
Créditos do Henrique Carvalho

*Outubro 2017*






*Março 2018*


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Abr 2018 às 13:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> De salientar,* dias 29, 30, 31 e 1 sem qualquer queima de combustível. *(Se deixarmos aqueles 200 MW na noite de dia 31 de gás, desnecessários)
> 
> Dias 29 e 30, a energia foi assegurada na maioria pelo vento, sendo às vezes necessário importação de Espanha. Dia 31 parece que se desleixaram, com a acalmia do vento tivemos de importar 2 GWs , mas depois puseram as albufeiras a descarregar em força para colmatar esse lapso. Dia 1 também tiveram que apostar mais nas albufeiras.
> 
> O uso de gás voltou só hoje, mesmo assim ainda estamos acima de 90% renováveis. 4 dias seguidos a 100%, maravilha. A Noruega é agora a nossa competição


Não é desleixo. Isso não funciona assim. É o que é mais barato. Portugal e Espanha encontram-se num único mercado energético, o MIBEL e há ofertas de compra e venda de energia.


----------



## slbgdt (3 Abr 2018 às 15:59)

MSantos disse:


> Terá que se apostar agora forte no solar fotovoltaico, para que durante o Verão quando há menos vento e menos disponibilidade hídrica a necessidade de recorrer aos combustíveis fosseis seja menor.


@MSantos o investimento será feito se não se estiver a espera do estado para serem altamente subsidiadas como a eólica.
A Eólica é o perfeito exemplo como encarecer uma factura que deveria ser mais barata e não o é devido a negócios sombrios do Sr engenheiro.

Já arrancou o ano passado um parque solar no Algarve com investimento 100% privado.
Se assim continuar é bem vindo


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2018 às 16:13)

*Barragem do Caia acima dos 45% nesta terça-feira*
O volume de água armazenado na Barragem do Caia está em 45,3 por cento da capacidade máxima da albufeira.

De acordo com os dados fornecidos pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, respeitantes à leitura da manhã desta terça-feira, dia 3, a barragem dispõe de um volume de 86 milhões 140 mil metros cúbicos, com o nível da água à cota 225,28 metros.

Aristides Chinita, gestor da Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, disse que, desde que começou a chover, o nível já subiu 7 metros de altura: "Agora tem vindo a subir, mas mais lentamente que no período chuvoso; esperemos que continue a chover; desde o início das chuvas, o nível da água subiu 7 metros", afirmou à rádio ELVAS.
Fonte: Rádio Elvas


----------



## Manuel Amador (3 Abr 2018 às 21:01)

Apenas para corrigir uma informação colocada por mim anteriormente neste tópico relativamente a vala real. Efectivamente as fotos não são da Vala Real mas sim da Vala Nova. A vala real situa se mesmo em Salvaterra. A nova  já faz parte do concelho de Benavente. Ambas foram construídas pelo homem a partir do Tejo mas a Nova já no Sec 19. Fica a correção, com mais umas fotos da Vala Nova bem cheia por sinal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (3 Abr 2018 às 22:02)

Rio Sorraia na Aldeia do Peixe.
Algo sujo no local
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2018 às 22:09)

slbgdt disse:


> Desde a construção do açude além do espelho de água que criou leva a que o Rio suba mas sem sair do leito.
> Estacionamento parvo quando há outras alternativas.
> 
> @AnDré tanta hora seguida do Alto Lindoso a trabalhar rebenta com o encaixe de Touvedo.
> ...



Sem dúvida que a bacia do Lima é bastante interessante.
Alto Lindoso continua em grande produção. O caudal de saída ronda os 230m3/s, mas a Touvedo chegam mais de 300m3/s. Está a fazer descargas na ordem dos 340m3/s.


----------



## 1337 (4 Abr 2018 às 01:09)

slbgdt disse:


> Desde a construção do açude além do espelho de água que criou leva a que o Rio suba mas sem sair do leito.
> Estacionamento parvo quando há outras alternativas.
> 
> @AnDré tanta hora seguida do Alto Lindoso a trabalhar rebenta com o encaixe de Touvedo.
> ...


Muitos parabéns por seres um conhecedor do que fizeram por cá, mesmo sendo de Barcelos. 

A verdade é que com a patetice do açude, qualquer descarga mínima do Lindoso, a água invade logo o areal.
Este açude que fizeram cá é uma vergonha, estanca demasiada água.


----------



## slbgdt (4 Abr 2018 às 07:18)

AnDré disse:


> Sem dúvida que a bacia do Lima é bastante interessante.
> Alto Lindoso continua em grande produção. O caudal de saída ronda os 230m3/s, mas a Touvedo chegam mais de 300m3/s. Está a fazer descargas na ordem dos 340m3/s.



O caudal de entrada continua muito elevado.
Já a 95%.. Se o caudal de entrada não baixa a barragem terá mesmo de descarregar..
Desde as 18 horas de ontem que ultrapassa a capacidade de turbinação..
Pelos dados galegos a água advém toda dos rios de montanha que lá desaguam.

Sim sem dúvida alguma 
De 1922 a 1951 com 40 mwh instalados e de 1951 até 2012 com 92mwh instalados na antiga central do Lindoso.
Um aproveitamento onde a água era derivada na actual barragem para ser aproveitada a queda.

@1337  conheço muito bem o Lima e Ponte de Lima mas não irei discutir de novo contigo o açude.
Várias pessoas que conheço na Vila gostam da obra, além de ter criado um espelho de água muito bonito, proporciona condições excepcionais para o clube náutico poder treinar.
Recentemente Ponte de Lima recebeu o europeu de maratonas devido às mesmas obras.
Há quem prefira estacionar o carro no Rio para evitar andar uns metros a pé.
Mas cada um pensa como quer


----------



## João Pedro (4 Abr 2018 às 10:20)

No sábado passado andei em passeio pré-Pascal e dei um saltinho às barragens da Venda Nova e da Paradela. A da Venda Nova estava quase cheia e a da Paradela um nadinha mais vazia, embora bastante composta. Ambas estavam a fazer descargas de fundo.

*Venda Nova*



Venda Nova Reservoir, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Venda Nova Dam Outlet, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Esta pobre árvore... tanta "pancada" levava. A água apresentava um movimento semelhante a labaredas, hipnotizante... 



Venda Nova Dam Outlet, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


*Paradela*
Será esta a mais bela paisagem "barrageira" de Portugal? Está no Top 5 de certeza! 



Paradela Dam and Reservoir, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Paradela Dam, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Paradela Dam Outlet, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Paradela Reservoir, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Abr 2018 às 10:28)

João Pedro disse:


> No sábado passado andei em passeio pré-Pascal e dei um saltinho às barragens da Venda Nova e da Paradela. A da Venda Nova estava quase cheia e a da Paradela um nadinha mais vazia, embora bastante composta. Ambas estavam a fazer descargas de fundo.
> 
> *Venda Nova*
> 
> ...



Registos fantásticos como sempre, contínua a partilhar preciosidades destas que a malta agradece! Obrigado e parabéns


----------



## João Pedro (4 Abr 2018 às 10:32)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Registos fantásticos como sempre, contínua a partilhar preciosidades destas que a malta agradece! Obrigado e parabéns


Obrigado Ricardo! 
Ui, tenho tantas do Alvão/Marão e Peneda-Gerês deste dia... estavam fantásticos com a neve. É preciso é tempo para tratar as fotos...  A ver se consigo ainda até ao final da semana.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Abr 2018 às 10:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado Ricardo!
> Ui, tenho tantas do Alvão/Marão e Peneda-Gerês deste dia... estavam fantásticos com a neve. É preciso é tempo para tratar as fotos...  A ver se consigo ainda até ao final da semana.



Não tens que agradecer nada, e tens o tempo que precisares Ahahah.. Para ti só tenho uma resposta , e acho que respondo por grande parte dos membros deste fórum!



Um abraço


----------



## 1337 (4 Abr 2018 às 10:43)

slbgdt disse:


> O caudal de entrada continua muito elevado.
> Já a 95%.. Se o caudal de entrada não baixa a barragem terá mesmo de descarregar..
> Desde as 18 horas de ontem que ultrapassa a capacidade de turbinação..
> Pelos dados galegos a água advém toda dos rios de montanha que lá desaguam.
> ...


Se tivesses negócio como muitos de nós, não falavas assim de certeza


----------



## João Pedro (4 Abr 2018 às 10:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não tens que agradecer nada, e tens o tempo que precisares Ahahah.. Para ti só tenho uma resposta , e acho que respondo por grande parte dos membros deste fórum!
> 
> 
> 
> Um abraço


Não vão é ser colocadas neste tópico, vai ser à socapa no seguimento de Abril, muito provavelmente...


----------



## DaniFR (4 Abr 2018 às 12:58)

Muita água a descer a Serra da Estrela em direção ao Rio Zêzere. Ao longo do percurso Penhas da Saúde - Manteigas são visíveis inúmeras cascatas na encosta da serra.


----------



## Nickname (4 Abr 2018 às 15:38)

Rio Paiva, Castro Daire


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2018 às 19:22)

O rio Almonda, ontem á tarde, no açude, junto ao mercado municipal.
A adufa, empurrava a água até cerca de uns 25 metros.











Na avenida, junto ás piscinas municipais, os patos sempre alegram mais a cidade de Torres Novas.


----------



## slbgdt (5 Abr 2018 às 06:46)

Alto Lindoso mantém se em constante produção há 24 horas para evitar descargas, porém ainda não conseguiu baixar a cota mais que alguns centímetros.
Num dia como o de hoje em que a eólica estará bastante baixa, a hidráulica será  bastante utilizada, por isso tirando alguns incômodos em Ponte de Lima e até calhou numa boa altura o facto da Albufeira atingir o NPA nesta altura.

Junta se assim a cascata do Zêzere, caniçada e mais algumas pequenas Albufeiras que turbinam sem parar há bastantes dias


----------



## criz0r (5 Abr 2018 às 13:29)

No passado fim de semana, aproveitei o feriado de 6ªfeira o e fui dar uma volta pela cidade de Tomar. É impressionante, o que apenas 3 ou 4 semanas de chuva fizeram no centro do País. Desde o Sorraia, Montargil, Tejo até ao Zêzere e pequenos riachos que há muito não corriam tudo se transformou em tão pouco tempo. Não posso deixar de frisar, o triste cenário desde Ferreira do Zêzere até Mação, é deprimente ver tanta área ardida com vários km's de estrada sem ver uma única mancha verde. 

Seguem algumas fotos que comprovam a mudança radical em alguns destes rios:

Albufeira da Barragem de Belver (Junto à Praia Fluvial da Ortiga) - Aproveitem que a Dona Lena mesmo ali ao lado ainda tem Lampreia .











O Tejo não tem definitivamente esta cor, no entanto, parece-me estar bem melhor do que a ultima vez que lá estive:











Barragem e Albufeira de Castelo de Bode com o Zêzere quase na cota máxima:























Rio Nabão com um belo caudal:
















Este pequeno riacho em Belver, com uma quantidade de água que já não via há mais de 2 anos:
















Transformação espectacular da Albufeira da Barragem de Montargil, ainda há 1 mês lá passei e estava desolador. 











Rio Sorraia em Santa Justa, o desvio estava transitável mas provavelmente por pouco tempo:


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2018 às 14:31)

slbgdt disse:


> Alto Lindoso mantém se em constante produção há 24 horas para evitar descargas, porém ainda não conseguiu baixar a cota mais que alguns centímetros.
> Num dia como o de hoje em que a eólica estará bastante baixa, a hidráulica será  bastante utilizada, por isso tirando alguns incômodos em Ponte de Lima e até calhou numa boa altura o facto da Albufeira atingir o NPA nesta altura.
> 
> Junta se assim a cascata do Zêzere, caniçada e mais algumas pequenas Albufeiras que turbinam sem parar há bastantes dias



Sem dúvida que hoje é o dia da energia hídrica! E é de aproveitar que há espaço na rede, porque amanhã volta o vento.

Pinga a pinga a albufeira de Alto Rabagão que já conseguiu chegar aos 75,9%, e Paradela já está aos 85,7%, mesmo estando em constante derivação.
Vilar (Tabuaço) está nos 93,6%, também em produção plena.

No Zêzere, Cabril e Castelo de Bode, em grande produção há vários dias, ainda se mantêm nos 91%.

O Alqueva está a 5 centímetros da cota 149m. Quase mais 1 metro de altura que na Primavera de 2017. (A cota máxima é 152m).


----------



## WindMaster (5 Abr 2018 às 16:08)

@slbgdt @AnDré

Para saber se está a turbinar quase no máximo guiam-se pelas características da barragem? Alto Lindoso tem 2 grupos de 125m3 pelo que o máximo é 250m3 mas eles não as metem a 100%, ligeiramente abaixo, 230/240?
Se for acima dos 250 é sinal que estão a desperdiçar, ou por cheia ou por prevenção?

No caso de Touvedo só há um grupo de 100m3 pelo que o restante é desperdicado?







Nas barragens de Espanha há outra forma de saber o caudal? Na maioria só encontro volume e cota, para saber quanto vem de Las Conchas e quanto é gerado na própria bacia do Lima


----------



## slbgdt (5 Abr 2018 às 18:24)

WindMaster disse:


> @slbgdt @AnDré
> 
> Para saber se está a turbinar quase no máximo guiam-se pelas características da barragem? Alto Lindoso tem 2 grupos de 125m3 pelo que o máximo é 250m3 mas eles não as metem a 100%, ligeiramente abaixo, 230/240?
> Se for acima dos 250 é sinal que estão a desperdiçar, ou por cheia ou por prevenção?
> ...



Boas.
Basicamente é isso.
Se alto Lindoso tiver um caudal de saída superior a 250 m3 então está a a descarregar.
Sim Touvedo apenas turbina 100m3 porque quando foi feita a ideia era Alto Lindoso turbinar nas horas de ponta e Touvedo armazenar e regularizar o caudal do Lima.
Mas em caso de necessidade como estamos a ver não tem capacidade de fazer isso.

Quanto a Espanha que eu saiba não há forma.
O saih miño sil tem alguém caudais mas mais no Minho.
Consegue se ver a variação de água armazenada.
Mas por norma o Rio Caldo é aquele que mais contribuiu para o caudal de entrada.
Porém do lado português desce muita água de Castro laboreiro até ao Lindoso


----------



## frederico (5 Abr 2018 às 19:07)

Montargil ha 3/4 meses estava muito vazia, nunca a tinha visto tao em baixo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2018 às 20:41)

No Algarve, as albufeiras subiram ao nível de Fevereiro de 2017.

2010, 2011, 2013, 2017 e 2018 os anos com mais água no Algarve.

Os valores mais baixos foram registados na seca de 2004/2005 e no Outono de 2009.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2018 às 20:43)

DaniFR disse:


> Muita água a descer a Serra da Estrela em direção ao Rio Zêzere. Ao longo do percurso Penhas da Saúde - Manteigas são visíveis inúmeras cascatas na encosta da serra.


Acho que nunca tinha visto o Covão assim, completamente alagado! Está a pedir uma visita, está está...


----------



## DaniFR (5 Abr 2018 às 20:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Acho que nunca tinha visto o Covão assim, completamente alagado! Está a pedir uma visita, está está...


Nem sequer era possível o acesso à ponte, pois as margens estavam alagadas e ainda havia alguma neve acumulada.

Muita água por toda a serra, não havia sitio onde não se visse uma cascata a correr bem. Brevemente coloco mais algumas fotos e videos, inclusive do Poço do Inferno.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2018 às 20:50)

DaniFR disse:


> Nem sequer era possível o acesso à ponte, pois as margens estavam alagadas e ainda havia alguma neve acumulada.
> 
> Muita água por toda a serra, não havia sitio onde não se visse uma cascata a correr bem. Brevemente coloco mais algumas fotos e videos, inclusive do Poço do Inferno.


É melhor levar as galochas então...  
E o que há ainda para correr por aquelas encostas abaixo...


----------



## slbgdt (6 Abr 2018 às 02:19)

Tanta hora seguida que o transformador não aguentou.
http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/transformador-explode-na-barragem-do-alto-lindoso


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2018 às 02:20)

Toda a bonança de Março deu-nos a responsabilidade de termos a energia mais limpa da Europa nos últimos dias.

Desde dia 1 de Abril até meio de 4 de Abril sem combustiveis fosseis. *88 horas*.

Notícias deste feito concretizado por Portugal estão a correr mundo e voltou a abrir discussão Europeia sobre a meta das renováveis. Será que a meta de 27% para 2030 não é demasiado baixa?


----------



## GabKoost (6 Abr 2018 às 07:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> .* Será que a meta de 27% para 2030 não é demasiado baixa*?



Aposto até que não será atingida.

Infelizmente, 12 anos passam "num bufo" e não é por termos tido um Março histórico que a parti de agora devamos começar a contar com estas benesses como se fossem certas.

O que acontece quando vierem grandes períodos secos como no ano passado? É absolutamente impossível achar que o nosso parque eólico e solar (este quase inexistente) possa ser capaz de gerar tanta energia daqui tão pouco tempo.

Estamos a falar de mais de 1/4 da energia desde fontes renováveis numa década? Sou pessimista nestas metas.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2018 às 09:23)

slbgdt disse:


> Tanta hora seguida que o transformador não aguentou.
> http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/transformador-explode-na-barragem-do-alto-lindoso



Que chatice! Pelo que vejo no caudal de saída, Alto Lindoso está a produzir agora a meio gás. O que vale é que o caudal de entrada diminuiu.


----------



## slbgdt (6 Abr 2018 às 09:45)

AnDré disse:


> Que chatice! Pelo que vejo no caudal de saída, Alto Lindoso está a produzir agora a meio gás. O que vale é que o caudal de entrada diminuiu.



Verdade. 
Segundo a REN o grupo 1 estará parado 16 dias.
O que não acredito muito a não ser que a Efacec tenha transformadores em stock


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Abr 2018 às 12:23)

slbgdt disse:


> Verdade.
> Segundo a REN o grupo 1 estará parado 16 dias.
> O que não acredito muito a não ser que a Efacec tenha transformadores em stock


Do que me lembro quando fui à Efacec, eles não têm stock. Não deste tipo de transformadores. Mas também não me admiro de demorarem só 16 dias. No entanto, muito estranha esta avaria.


----------



## WindMaster (6 Abr 2018 às 12:57)

slbgdt disse:


> Boas.
> Basicamente é isso.
> Se alto Lindoso tiver um caudal de saída superior a 250 m3 então está a a descarregar.
> Sim Touvedo apenas turbina 100m3 porque quando foi feita a ideia era Alto Lindoso turbinar nas horas de ponta e Touvedo armazenar e regularizar o caudal do Lima.
> Mas em caso de necessidade como estamos a ver não tem capacidade de fazer isso.



Com essa avaria viu-se bem isso que tinha perguntado primeiro desligaram tudo e depois religaram um grupo. Entretanto hoje a certa altura baixaram para metade esse grupo e retomaram, será que há mais problemas?
O sistema electrico nacional deve ser bastante resilente, duas potentes turbinas de 300MW cada param de forma imprevista e não ocorreu um apagão?









slbgdt disse:


> Boas.
> Quanto a Espanha que eu saiba não há forma.
> O saih miño sil tem alguém caudais mas mais no Minho.
> Consegue se ver a variação de água armazenada.
> ...



Notou-se uma quebra do Qin logo depois do problema, será que pediram aos espanhois para fecharem Las Conchas?
Agora chove na zona, vou acompanhar a situação da cota e volume.

Já agora outra duvida, como calculam os Qin? Tem em conta todos os afluentes e a precipitação? Numa outra albufeira com bombagem é possivel saber que parte dum Qin é bombagem?


----------



## cepp1 (6 Abr 2018 às 13:09)

No outro dia na sic, falaram de temas que abalaram portugal nos últimos 25 anos e a seca de 2004/2005 foi bem pior que esta. Mas esta parece que teve mais impacto, mais barragens vazias.


----------



## huguh (6 Abr 2018 às 13:12)

Por aqui o Douro já está de novo a inundar as zonas mais baixas do cais da Régua e quase a tapar o cais juntos às pontes
Barragem da Régua quase nos 1000m3/s


----------



## meteo_xpepe (6 Abr 2018 às 13:23)

WindMaster disse:


> Com essa avaria viu-se bem isso que tinha perguntado primeiro desligaram tudo e depois religaram um grupo. Entretanto hoje a certa altura baixaram para metade esse grupo e retomaram, será que há mais problemas?
> O sistema electrico nacional deve ser bastante resilente, duas potentes turbinas de 300MW cada param de forma imprevista e não ocorreu um apagão?
> 
> 
> ...


Penso que o Qin é calculado pela diferença entre a variação do nível da albufeira (medida directa) e do Qout (curva de vazão - função da cota da albufeira e da % de abertura das comportas - ou quando possível por caudalímetros). Mas podem existir outros métodos também que desconheça...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Abr 2018 às 13:49)

WindMaster disse:


> Com essa avaria viu-se bem isso que tinha perguntado primeiro desligaram tudo e depois religaram um grupo. Entretanto hoje a certa altura baixaram para metade esse grupo e retomaram, será que há mais problemas?
> O sistema electrico nacional deve ser bastante resilente, duas potentes turbinas de 300MW cada param de forma imprevista e não ocorreu um apagão?
> 
> 
> ...



Existe uma elevada redundância no sistema eletro produtor nacional. E é tudo telecomandado.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2018 às 14:12)

aproveitar a foto para mostrar como está o Rio Sorraia em Coruche


----------



## DaniFR (6 Abr 2018 às 14:30)

Poço do Inferno em Manteigas, no dia 4.

















Cascatas de água a correr para o Zêzere











Rio Zêzere






No centro de Manteigas


----------



## Nickname (6 Abr 2018 às 16:50)

Rio Vouga, Termas de São Pedro do Sul


Em Novembro estava assim...


Nickname disse:


> Rio Vouga, nas termas de São Pedro do Sul


----------



## slbgdt (6 Abr 2018 às 16:57)

WindMaster disse:


> Com essa avaria viu-se bem isso que tinha perguntado primeiro desligaram tudo e depois religaram um grupo. Entretanto hoje a certa altura baixaram para metade esse grupo e retomaram, será que há mais problemas?
> O sistema electrico nacional deve ser bastante resilente, duas potentes turbinas de 300MW cada param de forma imprevista e não ocorreu um apagão?
> 
> 
> ...



winchester não parou se repente.
Não se param 2 turbinas daquele tamanho a 214 rpm de um momento para outro.
Rebentavam logo.
Desligaram para a intervenção dos bombeiros e ainda demoram a lá chegar que é sempre a subir.
O caudal de entrada já estava a descer gradualmente e manteve se.
Repõe se facilmente os 300 mwh.
Basta por mais uma ou outra barragem á trabalhar.
As garantias de potência são para isso mesmo.
Quanto ao qin penso que seja mesmo pela variação da cota.
Por exemplo no alto Lindoso há inúmeros rios a lá desaguar, seria difícil medir tudo


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2018 às 18:54)

Depois do que choveu esta tarde, os solos voltaram a libertar muita água, dando um novo fôlego, ás valas e ribeiros, e com a chuva que ainda virá, creio que ainda vão ganhar mais força.


----------



## huguh (6 Abr 2018 às 20:37)

por aqui o Douro está um pouco maior do que de manhã, a barragem da Régua tem mantido mais ou menos as mesmas descargas
2 barcos hotel que estavam no cais da Régua foram obrigados a passar para o cais de Lamego, na outra margem, visto o rio já estar bem alto do lado de cá


----------



## Manuel Amador (6 Abr 2018 às 20:40)

O Sorraia hoje na ponte agrícola cuja estrada atravessa o vale e vai dar ao Biscainho (não é a 1 ponte para quem vem de Coruche). Cheio e limpo de sargaço.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





























Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2018 às 21:24)

Manuel Amador disse:


> O Sorraia hoje na ponte agrícola cuja estrada atravessa o vale e vai dar ao Biscainho (não é a 1 ponte para quem vem de Coruche). Cheio e limpo de sargaço.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



passaste por aqui  é a seguir à Fajarda a 2ª ponte de quem vem da Fajarda/Coruche, é chamada a Ponte do Rebolo, a 1ª ponte é a Ponte da Amieira


----------



## Manuel Amador (6 Abr 2018 às 23:11)

Volta nostálgica junto a Ribeira de Magos na Fajarda, que apesar de pequena abastece a Barragem de Magos. Nostálgica porque passei parte da minha infância nestas local, os meus pais tinham uma casa aqui e era habitual passar os fins de semana. Vi construir a ponte e cheguei a cair na mesma de bicicleta.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (6 Abr 2018 às 23:17)

david 6 disse:


> passaste por aqui  é a seguir à Fajarda a 2ª ponte de quem vem da Fajarda/Coruche, é chamada a Ponte do Rebolo, a 1ª ponte é a Ponte da Amieira


Sim vim pela Fajarda. Ainda me lembro de passar muitas vezes na da Amieira quando a ponte de Coruche caiu nos anos 80 com um camião a ficar preso na parte superior .

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2018 às 01:24)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Volta nostálgica junto a Ribeira de Magos na Fajarda, que apesar de pequena abastece a Barragem de Magos. Nostálgica porque passei parte da minha infância nestas local, os meus pais tinham uma casa aqui e era habitual passar os fins de semana. Vi construir a ponte e cheguei a cair na mesma de bicicleta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



só faltou bateres-me à porta de casa , ribeira pequena de largura mas em comprimento tem muita vida  a começar na zona de Coruche e logo de seguida a passar pelo Açude da Agolada, a seguir à Fajarda há outro Açude que estou até hoje para descobrir o nome dele, depois Barragem de Magos, ainda vai passar na vila de Salvaterra de Magos e só vai desaguar no maior rio da Península Ibérica, no Tejo


----------



## huguh (7 Abr 2018 às 13:45)

Boas
o Douro por aqui baixou em relação a ontem. o cais junto das pontes já está de novo todo a descoberto.

PS: ia dizer para atualizarem o 1º post com os links das descargas das várias barragens, mas já vi que já o fizeram 
Penso que muita gente tem curiosidade neste assunto, visto que coloquei esta informação já ha uns tempos no meu facebook e fui contatado nos ultimos dias por pessoal da Douro Azul a agradecer a informação


----------



## slbgdt (7 Abr 2018 às 18:50)

Alto Lindoso com a descarga de fundo a trabalhar


----------



## weatherbox (7 Abr 2018 às 21:38)

Ainda bem, essa barragem a 96% se calhar está cheia demais face às previsões de mais duas frentes nos próximos dias


----------



## slbgdt (7 Abr 2018 às 22:07)




----------



## srr (7 Abr 2018 às 22:18)

Alguém saberá, se o Tejo afundou ?


----------



## João Pedro (7 Abr 2018 às 22:59)

srr disse:


> Alguém saberá, se o Tejo afundou ?


Espero sinceramente que não!


----------



## srr (7 Abr 2018 às 23:08)

Está com um Caudal - Zero

Típico de Fim de Verão .

Agora que o peixe estava a desovar e tinha subido com chuvadas de Março.

Deve haver um "sumidor" o maior rio da ibéria a Seco a Seguir ao Mês mais chuvoso dos últimos anos. - QUE ESTRANHO !!


----------



## slbgdt (7 Abr 2018 às 23:19)

srr disse:


> Está com um Caudal - Zero
> 
> Típico de Fim de Verão .
> 
> ...



Espanha deixa passar o caudal que são obrigados semanalmente.
Pode ser que o ministro se vá chorar a nuestros hermanos e leve a mesma resposta que levou há uns meses


----------



## KarluZ (8 Abr 2018 às 00:02)

Em Espanha a guerra dos tranvases esteve ao rubro durante a seca, em Portugal nem piu piu.
Do centro de Espanha acusavam os do sul de desviar a agua para o turismo, campos golf e agricultura intensiva.  Investiram mais 1500 milhões de fundos europeus em estações dessalinizadoras no sul de Espanha e a maior parte produz quase nada, está parada ou nunca chegou a funcionar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2018 às 20:43)

*Investigador aponta necessidade de preparar rios para cheias ou seca*








O especialista em reabilitação de rios Pedro Teiga afirma que as alterações climáticas vão tornar eventos como a seca e as cheias “cada vez mais extremos e frequentes”, devendo os cursos de água ser preparados para essas situações.

“Temos de preparar os nossos rios já não somente para um funcionamento e caudal normais, mas dar-lhes força e capacidade de resistir aos impactos” provocados pelas secas e cheias, frisou, em entrevista à Lusa, o investigador do Centro Interdisciplinar de Investigação Marinha e Ambiental (CIIMAR) da Universidade do Porto.

Segundo Pedro Teiga, a utilização humana destes recursos naturais originou episódios de pressão, cortes da vegetação ribeirinha, descargas de poluição e construções em cima dos seus leitos, tendo estes perdido a capacidade de se autorregenerarem e de responderem aos efeitos das alterações climáticas.

No entanto, ressalvou, todo este sistema poderá trabalhar de forma positiva se agora se fizer o trabalho contrário, “criando células e processos de reabilitação a médio e longo prazo”, dotando “os rios de espaços para inundação” e “recargas juntos às cabeceiras e ao longo das margens, com a vegetação ribeirinha a funcionar como corredor ecológico, e “potenciando a fixação de água e evitando evapotranspiração”.


https://ominho.pt/investigador-aponta-necessidade-de-preparar-rios-para-cheias-ou-seca/


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2018 às 18:57)

Boas,

Hoje deu-me pra isto ; fazer comparações de algumas (6) albufeiras antes e após as chuvas de março/abril. Sempre interessante de ver as diferenças 

Alto Rabagão





Caia





Roxo





Odivelas





Albergaria dos Fusos





E a vencedora 

Pego do Altar





Ainda tentei o Alqueva mas a escala é tão grande que mal se notam as diferenças... estas estão todas à mesma escala e algumas parecem uns bichos estranhíssimos...


----------



## dahon (10 Abr 2018 às 20:53)

Este disparo no Qin na Aguieira e aquela variação brusca durante o dia de hoje é estranha. Bombagem não é porque desde as 6 da manhã que não é feita bombagem em Portugal.
Só me resta como justificação uma descarga da albufeira de Fronhas(Rio Alva) já que o Qin nesta albufeira aumentou bastante e a capacidade de encaixe já não é muita. Pois estas albufeiras estão ligadas por um túnel.








Além disso e tendo em conta a chuva prevista para os próximos dias, a redução da capacidade de encaixe do sistema Aguieira, Raia e Fronhas e o consequente aumento da descarga das barragens e ainda o muito provável caudal elevado do Rio Ceira no Mondego. Não é de admirar um aumento drástico do caudal do Mondego em Coimbra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2018 às 22:06)

Zêzere também com a sua fonte, Cabril perto dos 250 m^3/s e Castelo de Bode já quase nos 400. Esta última voltou a descarregar 200 m^3/s.


----------



## slbgdt (10 Abr 2018 às 23:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Zêzere também com a sua fonte, Cabril perto dos 250 m^3/s e Castelo de Bode já quase nos 400. Esta última voltou a descarregar 200 m^3/s.



Descarregar no Zêzere só  Bouçã.
Além dela Caniçada Lindoso Touvedo continuam descargas.
Ribeiradio e Cabril estão no máximo a tentar evitar descargas


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2018 às 23:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje deu-me pra isto ; fazer comparações de algumas (6) albufeiras antes e após as chuvas de março/abril. Sempre interessante de ver as diferenças
> 
> ...



Espetacular! 

Como fazes esses mapas?


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2018 às 23:38)

MSantos disse:


> Espetacular!
> 
> Como fazes esses mapas?


Com base nas imagens do Sentinel Hub que trabalho depois no Photoshop. Uma trabalheira...


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2018 às 23:40)

slbgdt disse:


> Descarregar no Zêzere só  Bouçã.
> Além dela Caniçada Lindoso Touvedo continuam descargas.
> Ribeiradio e Cabril estão no máximo a tentar evitar descargas


Os dados não mentem, é só ires lá ver, está tudo a descarregar.


----------



## slbgdt (11 Abr 2018 às 00:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Os dados não mentem, é só ires lá ver, está tudo a descarregar.



Castelo de bode tem 3 grupos.
Cada um turbina 80m3.
O caudal de saída nem os 200m3 atingiu.
Não vai descarregar sem atingir o máximo de produção


----------



## WindMaster (11 Abr 2018 às 09:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Ainda tentei o Alqueva mas a escala é tão grande que mal se notam as diferenças... estas estão todas à mesma escala e algumas parecem uns bichos estranhíssimos...



Excelente, com um SIG de alta resolução daria para fazer isto pela cota mais facilmente, no SNIRH devem ter



dahon disse:


> Bombagem não é porque desde as 6 da manhã que não é feita bombagem em Portugal.



Como sabias que não era bombagem?


----------



## Nonnu (11 Abr 2018 às 09:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje deu-me pra isto ; fazer comparações de algumas (6) albufeiras antes e após as chuvas de março/abril. Sempre interessante de ver as diferenças
> 
> ...




Faltou ai o monte da rocha  ;-)
Mas muito bem feito..


----------



## João Pedro (11 Abr 2018 às 10:11)

WindMaster disse:


> Excelente, com um SIG de alta resolução daria para fazer isto pela cota mais facilmente, no SNIRH devem ter


Pois eu sei... mas apesar de também trabalhar com SIG, infelizmente não tenho nem ortofotomapas nem curvas de nível para todo o país...  E mesmo que o SNIRH tenha, acredito que sim, duvido seriamente que mas cedesse para fazer uns mapas bonitos para postar no meteopt...


----------



## João Pedro (11 Abr 2018 às 10:14)

Nonnu disse:


> Faltou ai o monte da rocha  ;-)
> Mas muito bem feito..


Faltam tantas... fiz aquelas onde era mais óbvia a diferença. Mas o Monte da Rocha ainda é capaz de aparecer, isto é viciante e por isso acho que vou fazer mais meia dúzia...


----------



## dahon (11 Abr 2018 às 10:15)

WindMaster disse:


> Como sabias que não era bombagem?



https://www.electricitymap.org/?page=country&solar=false&remote=true&wind=false&countryCode=PT

Neste site dá para seguir a produção quase em tempo real e também a sua variação nas últimas 24h.
Além disso um aumento súbito daquela magnitude exactamente na mesma altura em que começa a produzir não faz sentido ser bombagem já que os grupos são reversíveis, ou seja, ou estão a funcionar como gerador ou como bomba.


----------



## MSantos (11 Abr 2018 às 10:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Faltam tantas... fiz aquelas onde era mais óbvia a diferença. Mas o Monte da Rocha ainda é capaz de aparecer, isto é viciante e por isso acho que vou fazer mais meia dúzia...



Se estiveres para aí virado faz Montargil e Maranhão! Devem apresentar grandes diferenças!


----------



## fablept (11 Abr 2018 às 11:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje deu-me pra isto ; fazer comparações de algumas (6) albufeiras antes e após as chuvas de março/abril. Sempre interessante de ver as diferenças
> 
> (....)



Acho que com o software da ESA "SNAP" deverás conseguir obter as diferenças de "antes e depois"..não pesquisei muito sobre o assunto, mas talvez pesquisando por estudos em cheias utilizando imagens dos Sentinel 1/2/3 e o software SNAP (anteriormente chamava-se st1bx, st2bx, ....).

Exemplo:
http://www.un-spider.org/book/export/html/7322

Costumo usar o SNAP/Sentinel para detectar deformações (sismos, vulcões, etc), mas não tenho tido grande sucesso em PT (falta de coerência nos interferogramas!!).


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Abr 2018 às 12:00)

MSantos disse:


> Se estiveres para aí virado faz Montargil e Maranhão! Devem apresentar grandes diferenças!



Pelo menos Montargil deve dar uma diferença interessante. Passei por lá antes de começar este período de chuva e havia tanta terra a descoberto que metia dó.

----------------------------------------

Ontem a Bouçã estava assim...







Foto: José Gaspar


----------



## criz0r (11 Abr 2018 às 12:08)

Montargil teve uma recuperação incrível, passei lá no antes e depois e foi de facto uma mudança impressionante.


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2018 às 12:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Os dados não mentem, é só ires lá ver, está tudo a descarregar.



@guisilva5000 , o facto de haver caudal de saída, não significa que as barragens estejam a descarregar.
Para haver produção de energia, a água tem que sair da albufeira.
A titulo de exemplo, Cabril está a debitar cerca de 100m3/s, mas isso não significa que esteja a descarregar. Está sim a produzir energia há largos dias.
Castelo de Bode, para estar a produzir à potência máxima precisa de 200m3/s. 

Alto Lindoso, com a avaria de um dos transformadores, é que tem estado a descarregar.


----------



## dahon (11 Abr 2018 às 13:10)

Neste momento o caudal do Mondego em Penacova(jusante da foz do Alva) será de ~500m3/s.
Juntando o caudal do rio Ceira......não sei não. Muito provavelmente nos locais habituais é possível que galgue as margens pois se não me engano o caudal máximo em Coimbra é 700m3/s. A não ser que o desassoreamento já esteja a surtir efeito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Abr 2018 às 13:42)

Gostava de saber se as barragens do sul que ainda estavam baixas têm subido bem... Obrigado!


----------



## MSantos (11 Abr 2018 às 20:06)

O Lis hoje levava hoje um grande caudal. Deixo aqui duas fotos de hoje por volta das 18h30 das cascatas da pequena represa junto ao Moinho do Papel.









Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Abr 2018 às 20:11)

AnDré disse:


> @guisilva5000 , o facto de haver caudal de saída, não significa que as barragens estejam a descarregar.
> Para haver produção de energia, a água tem que sair da albufeira.
> A titulo de exemplo, Cabril está a debitar cerca de 100m3/s, mas isso não significa que esteja a descarregar. Está sim a produzir energia há largos dias.
> Castelo de Bode, para estar a produzir à potência máxima precisa de 200m3/s.
> ...


Então não percebo, qual a diferença entre descarregar e caudal de saída?


----------



## MSantos (11 Abr 2018 às 20:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Então não percebo, qual a diferença entre descarregar e caudal de saída?



Diz-se que está a descarregar quando está a libertar água sem ser turbinada, o caudal de saída é a soma do caudal de descarga com o caudal usado na produção de energia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Abr 2018 às 20:53)

Nascente do Rio Alviela


----------



## João Pedro (11 Abr 2018 às 21:14)

MSantos disse:


> Se estiveres para aí virado faz Montargil e Maranhão! Devem apresentar grandes diferenças!


Feito!  Já vão sair daqui a pouco.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Abr 2018 às 21:25)

fablept disse:


> Acho que com o software da ESA "SNAP" deverás conseguir obter as diferenças de "antes e depois"..não pesquisei muito sobre o assunto, mas talvez pesquisando por estudos em cheias utilizando imagens dos Sentinel 1/2/3 e o software SNAP (anteriormente chamava-se st1bx, st2bx, ....).
> 
> Exemplo:
> http://www.un-spider.org/book/export/html/7322
> ...


Obrigado pela info!  Estive a pesquisar um bocadinho mas pareceu-me bem mais complicado/moroso do que o meu "método". E como isto é feito numa vertente bastante lúdica, o photoshop serve perfeitamente para o efeito


----------



## WindMaster (11 Abr 2018 às 22:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Gostava de saber se as barragens do sul que ainda estavam baixas têm subido bem... Obrigado!



Os dados no SNIRH em muitos casos tem atraso de vários dias

A sul do Tejo:


----------



## João Pedro (11 Abr 2018 às 22:39)

Bom, cá ficam mais dez... 

Com alguma informação adicional disponível no SNIRH que não coloquei nas anteriores; cota e armazenamento mais baixos, geralmente verificados no final de fevereiro, mas por vezes no final de janeiro, e mais altos, sempre no final de março, que são os dados disponíveis até esta data, mas que complementam bem as imagens.

Foquei-me maioritariamente no Algarve com uma pequena incursão pelo Alentejo, pois são estas as albufeiras onde as diferenças são mais visíveis. E, convenhamos, a nível de formas, são das mais bonitas de Portugal  Cada vez que olho para a de Odeleite é impossível não ver o Dragão! 

Estão todas à mesma escala, com excepção das do Monte da Rocha e de Odiáxere que estão a uma escala maior.

*Odiáxere/Bravura - Lagos*
Cota: FEV - 76,16m / MAR - 79,12m (+2,96m)
Armazenamento: FEV - 48,2% / MAR - 64,8% (+12,4%)





*Odelouca - Monchique*
Cota: FEV - 80,65m / MAR - 93,04m (+12,39m)
Armazenamento: FEV - 32% / MAR - 62,8% (+30,8%)





*Funcho *(em cima)* e Arade *(em baixo)* - Silves*
Cota: JAN - 90,36m / MAR - 94,38m (+4,02m)
Armazenamento: JAN - 63,5% / MAR - 88,3% (+24,8%)

Cota: FEV - 46,28m / MAR - 57m (+10,72m)
Armazenamento: FEV - 30,8% / MAR - 76,4% (+45,6%)





*Odeleite *(em cima)* e Beliche *(em baixo)* - Castro Marim*
Cota: FEV - 43,41m / MAR - 50,67m (+7,26m)
Armazenamento: FEV - 62,4% / MAR - 94,6% (+32,2%)

Cota: FEV - 43,39m / MAR - 48,9m (+5,51m)
Armazenamento: FEV - 54,7% / MAR - 80% (+25,3%)





*Santa Clara - Odemira*
Cota: FEV - 115,48m / MAR - 120,64m (+5,16m)
Armazenamento: FEV - 52,4% / MAR - 66,8% (+15,9%)





*Monte da Rocha - Ourique*
Cota: FEV - 116,7m / MAR - 125,62m (+8,92m)
Armazenamento: FEV - 8% / MAR - 26,5% (+18,5%)





*Montargil - Ponte de Sor*
Cota: JAN - 73,36m / MAR - 79,13m (+5,77m)
Armazenamento: JAN - 47,7% / MAR - 91,7% (+44%)





*Maranhão - Avis*
Cota: JAN - 114,98m / MAR - 128,94m (+13,96m)
Armazenamento: JAN - 21,7% / MAR - 90,7% (+69%)


----------



## efcm (11 Abr 2018 às 22:42)

WindMaster disse:


> Os dados no SNIRH em muitos casos tem atraso de vários dias
> 
> A sul do Tejo:


A barragem de Monte da rocha é que não há meio de encher


----------



## WindMaster (11 Abr 2018 às 23:45)

João Pedro disse:


> *Monte da Rocha - Ourique*
> Cota: FEV - 116,7m / MAR - 125,62m (+8,92m)
> Armazenamento: FEV - 8% / MAR - 26,5% (+18,5%)





efcm disse:


> A barragem de Monte da rocha é que não há meio de encher



Pela imagem do João até parece que encheu bem mas nas últimas 2 semanas estagnou em torno dos 27 mil

01/03/2018    8252
02/03/2018    8276
03/03/2018    8312
04/03/2018    8576
05/03/2018    8769
06/03/2018    9074
07/03/2018    9328
08/03/2018    9822
09/03/2018    10628
10/03/2018    13551
11/03/2018    15538
12/03/2018    16374
13/03/2018    16704
14/03/2018    16836
15/03/2018    18775
16/03/2018    19500
17/03/2018    20005
18/03/2018    25360
19/03/2018    26064
20/03/2018    26416
21/03/2018    26640
22/03/2018    26736
23/03/2018    26800
24/03/2018    26896
25/03/2018    26992
26/03/2018    27056
27/03/2018    27088
28/03/2018    27120
29/03/2018    27152
30/03/2018    27152
31/03/2018    27184
06/04/2018    27248

Será só falta de chuva nessa região ou haverá outro factor ?

evolução desde 1990:


----------



## João Pedro (12 Abr 2018 às 12:12)

WindMaster disse:


> Pela imagem do João até parece que encheu bem mas nas últimas 2 semanas estagnou em torno dos 27 mil
> 
> 01/03/2018    8252
> 02/03/2018    8276
> ...


Estive a analisar os dados das albufeiras que desenhei, a sul de Évora, e, em relação ao volume acumulado entre janeiro/fevereiro e o final de março, a do Monte da Rocha nem é a pior, há outras com volumes bastante inferiores.

Já em relação ao armazenamento era a que apresentava o valor mais baixo, 8% apenas, a par com a do Pego do Altar que atingiu valores vertiginosos no mesmo período. Diria que, à partida, tal diferença se deverá à quantidade de precipitação, mas não sei onde obter os valores para as barragens, se é que os há...

A da vigia foi a que aumentou menos, mas como tinha um armazenamento superior antes das chuvas, acabou com um nível superior à do Monte da Rocha no final de março - 41.6% vs 26.5%.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Abr 2018 às 12:21)

Deixo aqui também uma "encomenda" que me foi feita para as albufeiras do Monte Novo e da Vigia 

*Monte Novo - Évora*
Cota: JAN - 189,77m / MAR - 195,56m (+5,79m)
Armazenamento: JAN - 26,6% / MAR - 93% (+66,4%)




*
Vigia - Redondo*
Cota: JAN - 213,4m / MAR - 219,11m (+5,71m)
Armazenamento: JAN - 14,2% / MAR - 41,6% (+27,4%)


----------



## Manuel Amador (12 Abr 2018 às 13:00)

E Santa Clara em Odemira/Ourique ?

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Abr 2018 às 13:03)

Manuel Amador disse:


> E Santa Clara em Odemira/Ourique ?
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


Vê na página anterior


----------



## Manuel Amador (12 Abr 2018 às 13:20)

Não reparei fixe, é a minha barragem favorita


----------



## AnDré (12 Abr 2018 às 15:21)

WindMaster disse:


> Pela imagem do João até parece que encheu bem mas nas últimas 2 semanas estagnou em torno dos 27 mil
> 
> 01/03/2018    8252
> 02/03/2018    8276
> ...



Deverá ser falta de chuva. O mês de Março foi muito bom para a região (146mm em Neves Corvo), mas os solos estavam ressequidos. No inicio de Abril pouco choveu, mas a partir do dia 6 tem chovido. Até ontem Neves Corvo seguia com 45,7mm. Hoje já vai em 12,5mm, o que deverá contribuir para o aumento da água armazenada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2018 às 15:24)

O rio Almonda continua a subir desde ontem, e leva uma boa corrente, uma senhora de 72 anos continua desaparecida já á 2 dias, depois de se ter mandado ao rio, nesse mesmo dia á noite, houve um falso alarme, dizendo que já tinham encontrado o corpo, pois o rio leva muita lenha a flutuar, mas de facto as buscam ainda continuam.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2018 às 20:20)

Mais algumas fotos de hoje do rio Almonda, em carga máxima...
Na 1ª foto ve-se o rio já está fora do leito, cobrindo já a rampa que serve para a entrada de barcos, estando já o candeeiros dentro de água.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2018 às 11:22)

*Já só há três albufeiras abaixo de 40% da capacidade*
MARTA F. REIS13/04/2018 08:09
11354 FACEBOOK  TWITTER
Chuva parece estar para ficar mais alguns dias.  Em termos de recursos hídricos, o panorama nas albufeiras melhorou substancialmente



Depois de meses de seca, as chuvas de março - que se prolongaram para abril - permitem respirar de alívio, pelo menos por agora. Dados do Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos (SNIRH), da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, revelam que, no último mês de março, já só havia três albufeiras com reservas de água abaixo de 40% do volume do total. São todas na bacia do Sado: a saber as albufeiras de Campilhas, Fonte Serne e Monte da Rocha, as três usadas para irrigação e exploradas por associações de regantes.

A situação é nitidamente melhor do aquilo que se verificava no fim de fevereiro, quando ainda havia 23 das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas no país abaixo dos 40% de capacidade.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera já tinha reconhecido no início deste mês que as chuvas de março tinham posto fim à situação de seca meteorológica que se verificava desde abril de 2017, apenas com uma pequena na região no sotavento algarvio (que representa 0.1% do território) ainda na classe de seca fraca. 

Agora os dados do SNIRH, atualizados nos últimos dias, ajudam a compor da fotografia do país numa altura em que a chuva ainda estará para ficar alguns dias. Comparativamente ao último dia de fevereiro, no fim de março tinha subido o volume de água armazenado em todas as bacias hidrográficas, embora ainda haja bacias onde as reservas não estão acima da média registada desde 1990/1991. É o caso das bacias do Mondego, Ribeiras do Oeste, Sado, Guadiana, Mira e Ribeiras do Algarve. No final de fevereiro todas as albufeiras estavam abaixo da média dos últimos 27 anos. 

Das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, 32 apresentam agora disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% quando no fim de fevereiro eram apenas cinco. 

Analisando os dados por albufeira, verifica-se em quase todas uma melhoria face às reservas do ano passado por esta altura do ano, quando o país estava prestes em entrar numa seca meteorológica que no verão chegou a motivar o abastecimento de água em camiões cisterna na região centro. Há mesmo mais albufeiras a 100% da capacidade do que havia em março de 2017, embora sejam um número reduzido. A albufeira do Vale do Rossim (bacia do Mondego) na Serra da Estrela, que recentemente esteve rodeada de neve e que tem por fim a produção de energia, sendo explorada pela EDP, é um dos exemplos de como a situação atual nada tem a ver com 2017 em algumas zonas do país. Se há um ano estava a 44,4% da capacidade, no fim de março a água ocupava 78,8% da capacidade de armazenamento. Na bacia do Tejo a situação também é mais confortável do que há um ano em algumas albufeiras, incluindo Cabril e Castelo de Bode.

A bacia do Oeste e a bacia do Sado são as que registam níveis de água menos confortáveis.

Em março, o ministro do Ambiente João Pedro Matos Fernandes, que participou no Fórum Mundial da Água, em Brasília, reconheceu que a seca estava bastante mitigada com as chuvas das semanas anteriores, mas alertou que o problema não está resolvido para sempre. “Tenho a certeza de que a seca vai voltar pois estamos numa das zonas do mundo onde é mais evidente a descida da pluviosidade. Temos de nos adaptar e usar a água de forma o mais racional possível”, estando ou não em situação de seca, apelou.

O mês que passou, fugindo à regra, foi uma boa ajuda. Além de particularmente frio, foi o 2º março mais chuvoso desde 1931. 
https://ionline.sapo.pt/608039


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2018 às 13:20)

A fórnea no Parque Natural das Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, continua a correr com força.


Aqui apenas caiu uns aguaceiros fracos ao inicio da manhã, mas mesmo assim os solos estão a libertar muita água, pois as valetas das estradas continuam a correr bem, os terrenos mais altos, com taludes, até se nota a água a descer até á valeta, brilhando mesmo quando o sol reflete nessas escorrencias.


----------



## huguh (13 Abr 2018 às 16:31)

por aqui com a barragem da Régua nos 1200m3/s, o Douro hoje de tarde continua a inundar a parte mais baixa do cais da Régua..
nada que pareça afetar os barcos que navegam no rio


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2018 às 16:49)

Hoje aproveitei a manhã sem chover para, ir até ao Castelo de Torres Novas, a paisagem predominante é o verde.
O rio Almonda, a serpentear a cidade.











O açude real, observado através do telescópio, a cerca de 500 metros do local onde tirei a foto






A Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros ao fundo, coberta por um belo ",manto" de nuvens.


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2018 às 19:50)

Rio Sorraia em Coruche bem cheinho, um bocado fora da margem


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2018 às 20:36)

Só agora é que encontrei este video, do Rio Alviela, junto á captação que abastecia antigamente a cidade de Lisboa, e também junto á praia fluvial dos Olhos de Água, a filmagem foi feita com recurso a um drone á cerca de 3 semanas atrás, já quando o rio levava uma boa corrente.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2018 às 20:46)

Deixo aqui uma foto da Ribeira do Abrilongo na fronteira com Espanha, hoje:





E já agora, do Rio Xévora que nasce na vertente leste da serra, ainda em Portugal, na sua passagem por La Codosera (Espanha):





Volta a entrar em Portugal e junta-se à Ribeira do Abrilongo, já depois da barragem, perto de Ouguela (Campo Maior).
Entretanto, no que diz respeito à Barragem do Caia, já está acima dos 50%. Já melhor que no ano passado por esta altura.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2018 às 09:27)

Em São Pedro de Alva, o rio Alva no seu melhor.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (14 Abr 2018 às 18:19)

Antiga Ponte da Ajuda, rio Guadiana, perto de Elvas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2018 às 20:50)

Nascente do Rio Almonda, junto á antiga fábrica da Renova.


----------



## frederico (14 Abr 2018 às 22:52)

Isto e uma vergonha.

https://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/videos/detalhe/aterro-sanitario-escoa-para-ribeira-do-vascao

https://www.publico.pt/2018/04/10/l...manas-lixiviados-na-bacia-do-guadiana-1809712

Tem morrido gado que bebe da ribeira do Vascao. Conheci esta ribeira com aguas puras, podiamos beber sem problemas. Aqui existe uma populacao de saramugo, especie em risco de extincao. A norte da ribeira ha linces. Ha gado que bebe esta agua, e pequenos agricultores que a usam para regar hortas. Por que motivo a ETAR esta avariada? Como foi possivel esta fuga de lixiviados? Nao ha responsaveis?


----------



## frederico (14 Abr 2018 às 23:39)

Ainda hoje me pergunto como foi possivel autorizarem o aterro numa das regioes com maior pluviosidade do Algarve.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Abr 2018 às 00:01)

frederico disse:


> Ainda hoje me pergunto como foi possivel autorizarem o aterro numa das regiões com maior pluviosidade do Algarve.


No Verão estive no Ameixial e à conversa com populares disseram-me que era bem visível a poluição nos "pêgos" de água que ficam à medida que a ribeira vai secando. A água é preta e cheira mal! Essa zona era das poucas que permanecia intocada e livre de poluição para além se ter um meio natural de grande valor. Mais um crime ambiental em nome do progresso.


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2018 às 00:05)

Eu era adolescente mas ja andava ligado a Quercus e recordo-me bem das criticas a localizacao, a zona com maior pluviosidade da serra do Caldeirao. Em 2010 quando choveu muito aconteceu o mesmo. Acho estranho que o problema continue, que nao se investigue, que nao se facam analises a agua, que nao se tomem medidas para evitar estas escorrencias, tudo isto e muito grave.


----------



## Agreste (15 Abr 2018 às 00:07)

frederico disse:


> Ainda hoje me pergunto como foi possivel autorizarem o aterro numa das regioes com maior pluviosidade do Algarve.



porque na altura anunciavam-se à porta dos cafés cartazes com um penico e várias pessoas defecar que representavam os municípios. 
Como loulé era o maior produtor de lixo per capita da região, teve de aceitar o aterro. Na verdade ninguém queria aceitar o aterro, apostava-se em políticas terroristas para desinformar as pessoas.

fez-se o mais barato e longe da costa.


----------



## Agreste (15 Abr 2018 às 00:09)

como na Algar só andam incompetentes do ps e do psd a comer salários sem nada fazer... aquilo tinha de dar barraca.


----------



## Agreste (15 Abr 2018 às 00:10)

macário correia quando ficou desempregado da câmara de faro por ordem do tribunal, para onde foi?
foi para a algar.

antónio eusebio quando ficou desempregado da câmara de são brás, para onde foi?
foi para a algar.


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2018 às 00:19)

Os alentejanos que me perdoem... Mas o aterro ficaria melhor numa zona de peneplanicie xistosa no concelho de Mertola ou Almodovar, longe da bacia hidrografica das ribeiras que escorrem para o Guadiana. Digo eu, que nao sou tecnico.


----------



## Agreste (15 Abr 2018 às 00:22)

o aterro fica mais perto dos consumidores... portanto ficaria entre loulé e albufeira. São mais de 200 camiões todos os dias a carregar lixo serra acima.

loulé é o maior produtor de lixo per capita da região mas albufeira concentra metade do alojamento turístico do algarve.

o que se tem que fazer é diminuir a quantidade de lixo depositado no caixote. 

menos embalagens, mais reciclagem, mais compostagem, recolha porta a porta.


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2018 às 00:26)

Na minha zona os contentores de reciclagem que existem sao os mesmos que havia ha 15 anos. Nos concelhos de Castro Marim ou VRSA a carencia de contentores de reciclagem e gritante. Ninguem faz reciclagem quando nao tem um contentor de reciclagem ao lado do contentor de lixo normal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2018 às 09:45)

Em Belazaima do Chão, Castanheira do Vouga e Agadão, perto da aldeia do Feridouro.





"Vale de Figueira
Após as chuvadas dos ultimos dias o Rio Alviela volta a galgar as suas margens e nos dá o prazer de apreciar paisagens de rara beleza."













Fotos retiradas do facebook.


----------



## efcm (15 Abr 2018 às 18:44)

Barragem da Mula está cheia e a descarregar bem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2018 às 19:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Em Belazaima do Chão, Castanheira do Vouga e Agadão, perto da aldeia do Feridouro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa última foto é de marmeleiro. Os meus ainda não têm as flores abertas...


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2018 às 19:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Essa última foto é de marmeleiro. Os meus ainda não têm as flores abertas...


Este escolheu um sítio estranho para crescer, à beira do rio no meio de freixos; algo inédito para mim  Mas está com um ar super saudável!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2018 às 19:10)

João Pedro disse:


> Este escolheu um sítio estranho para crescer, à beira do rio no meio de freixos; algo inédito para mim  Mas está com um ar super saudável!


Tem água... eles gostam.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2018 às 19:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Tem água... eles gostam.


Estou mais habituado a vê-los nos quintais e jardins, mas sim, acredito que gostem, este está claramente a adorar


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2018 às 19:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Essa última foto é de marmeleiro. Os meus ainda não têm as flores abertas...



Os meus marmeleiros aqui estão em plena floração, ainda á bocado mal tinha parado de chover e já lá andavam as minhas abelhas, a recolher nectar, isto no mais antigos que plantei á 4 anos.
Acabei de fazer também uma sebe de marmeleiros e de nespereiras, no mes passado, com cerca de 200 estacas, e já estão todos a rebentar, ao longo de 40 metros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2018 às 20:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Os meus marmeleiros aqui estão em plena floração, ainda á bocado mal tinha parado de chover e já lá andavam as minhas abelhas, a recolher nectar, isto no mais antigos que plantei á 4 anos.
> Acabei de fazer também uma sebe de marmeleiros e de nespereiras, no mes passado, com cerca de 200 estacas, e já estão todos a rebentar, ao longo de 40 metros.


Os meus marmeleiros são gamboas, talvez sejam um pouco mais tardios.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2018 às 20:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os meus marmeleiros são gamboas, talvez sejam um pouco mais tardios.



Pois, existe variedade de marmeleiros que florescem mais tarde, os meus são todos galegos, eu gosto mais pois, aguentam-se até mais tarde, ás vezes ainda chego a fazer marmelada já em finais de Novembro.
Se bem que as gamboas, também são muito bons, pois são mais macios, ao descascar, e mais doces.


----------



## slbgdt (16 Abr 2018 às 13:49)

Com as informações da REN já disponíveis, Alqueva na Cota 149.40.

Nada mau, já garante água ao Alentejo por uns anos


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2018 às 18:12)

*Barragem do Caia. Já há água para as culturas Primavera/Verão*

*



*

Após um longo período à mingua, a maior albufeira no distrito de Portalegre apresentava, na ultima sexta-feira, uma cota de armazenamento na ordem dos 48,7%.

São boas notícias para os agricultores. Depois das chuvas de março e abril, e repostas as reservas hídricas, a Associação de Regantes e Beneficiários do Caia confirma que estão asseguradas as culturas de Primavera/Verão dentro do perímetro de rega da barragem do Caia.

“Depois desta pluviosidade que foi bem-vinda, estamos com 48,7% da capacidade total útil, o que dá um somatório de cerca de 92 milhões de metros cúbicos”, certifica Aristides Chinita.

Valores que confirmam a realização, sublinha, de “uma campanha de rega com distribuição a todos os utentes que necessitem dela dentro do perímetro do Caia”.

Por causa da seca, em fevereiro, a barragem, que abastece os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior, Arronches e Monforte, estava a 19% da sua inteira capacidade.

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/110839/ba...ara-as-culturas-primaveraverao?utm_medium=rss
.


_____________________
Créditos da informação: Associação de Regantes e Beneficiários do Vale do Sorraia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2018 às 20:53)

A Rserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, está bem abastecida, muita água por todo o lado.


O Choupal do Vale da Negra está também com muita água.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2018 às 21:43)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Barragem do Caia. Já há água para as culturas Primavera/Verão*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Já deve ter ultrapassado os 50%, entrou novamente muita água ontem e vai continuar a entrar!  Se continuar a chover nos próximos tempos mais água se poupa para a rega. Foi uma excelente recuperação, coisa que ninguém pensou que já era possível. O Sul do Alto Alentejo pode respirar de alívio.


----------



## Manuel Amador (16 Abr 2018 às 22:01)

Boa noite 

Sorraia, mais cheio que isto, só em altura de cheia.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (16 Abr 2018 às 22:06)

Caia, hoje cerca das 13:00
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2018 às 22:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Já deve ter ultrapassado os 50%, entrou novamente muita água ontem e vai continuar a entrar!  Se continuar a chover nos próximos tempos mais água se poupa para a rega. Foi uma excelente recuperação, coisa que ninguém pensou que já era possível. O Sul do Alto Alentejo pode respirar de alívio.



Se assim for então está a cerca de metade da sua capacidade, bem tendo em conta os valores iniciais antes de começar a chover, não está nada mal, mas claro se ainda encher mais melhor ainda,


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Abr 2018 às 22:59)

Dias monótonos chegaram, com consequências para a energia. 

Estamos pela primeira vez em muitas semanas a produzir apenas 35% de renováveis. Hídrica praticamente a parar e eólica quebra durante o dia.


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2018 às 15:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Dias monótonos chegaram, com consequências para a energia.
> 
> Estamos pela primeira vez em muitas semanas a produzir apenas 35% de renováveis. Hídrica praticamente a parar e eólica quebra durante o dia.



Não sei onde tiraste esse informação, mas ontem a produção de energia eléctrica a partir de fontes renováveis foi muito acima desse valor que referes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Abr 2018 às 00:25)

AnDré disse:


> Não sei onde tiraste esse informação, mas ontem a produção de energia eléctrica a partir de fontes renováveis foi muito acima desse valor que referes.


Foi do https://www.electricitymap.org/?page=country&solar=false&remote=true&wind=false&countryCode=PT, talvez um erro.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2018 às 17:03)

*Barragem do Caia encontra-se nos 51.22 % nesta quarta feira 18*
O volume de água na Barragem do Caia, segundo a leitura desta quarta-feira, dia 18, estava nos 51.22% da capacidade máxima da albufeira.

De acordo com os dados recolhidos pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, o nível da água tinha uma cota de 226,38 metros, a que corresponde um volume de 97 milhões e 310 mil metros cúbicos.
Fonte: Rádio Elvas


----------



## WindMaster (18 Abr 2018 às 22:22)

AnDré disse:


> Deverá ser falta de chuva. O mês de Março foi muito bom para a região (146mm em Neves Corvo), mas os solos estavam ressequidos. No inicio de Abril pouco choveu, mas a partir do dia 6 tem chovido. Até ontem Neves Corvo seguia com 45,7mm. Hoje já vai em 12,5mm, o que deverá contribuir para o aumento da água armazenada.



Subiu para os 29 mil, ainda muito pouco


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2018 às 21:32)

Barragem de Castelo de Bode, hoje:


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Abr 2018 às 21:49)

Boas fotos, barragem a *97%*!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2018 às 22:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Boas fotos, barragem a *97%*!


Obrigado!  Provavelmente devem estar a fazer descargas de vez em quando, em Constância, hoje de manhã o Zêzere tinha um caudal bastante elevado mas ao final da tarde quando passei por lá novamente já estava muito mais baixo.

De referir que, o Tejo está bastante baixo. Esperava vê-lo bem melhor.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Abr 2018 às 00:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado!  Provavelmente devem estar a fazer descargas de vez em quando, em Constância, hoje de manhã o Zêzere tinha um caudal bastante elevado mas ao final da tarde quando passei por lá novamente já estava muito mais baixo.
> 
> De referir que, o Tejo está bastante baixo. Esperava vê-lo bem melhor.


O Tejo é uma situação grave, a brincar a brincar às vezes é o afluente do Zêzere


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2018 às 00:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O Tejo é uma situação grave, a brincar a brincar às vezes é o afluente do Zêzere


É verdade, do Zêzere para baixo sempre tem um pouco mais de vida. A diferença da cor da água de ambos é sempre notável também. Uma situação grave e triste!..


----------



## slbgdt (20 Abr 2018 às 06:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O Tejo é uma situação grave, a brincar a brincar às vezes é o afluente do Zêzere



E os espanhóis dizem o mesmo com o Rio Jarama, Mas este vem bastante sujo de passar em Madrid, de qualquer forma tem mais caudal que propriamente o Tejo.

Basta ver que Buendia e entrepeñas continuam vazios.

Apesar de Alcântara estar perto de estar completamente cheia


----------



## srr (20 Abr 2018 às 08:37)

TEJO - Ontem 19.04.2018 a agua do TEJO ia completamente "castanha" - Igual á situação que as TV´S deram atenção, antes de chover.

O TEJO está completamente Poluído.


----------



## Nickname (20 Abr 2018 às 18:50)

Rio Paiva, Vila Nova de Paiva


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2018 às 08:20)

Vamos lá a ver se o Monte da Rocha enche um bocadinho mais hoje


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2018 às 14:30)

O rio Alviela continua cheio de força...


----------



## Geopower (21 Abr 2018 às 16:55)

Rio Sizandro com grande carga de sedimentos, junto à Ribeira de Pedrulhos:


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2018 às 19:06)

A chuva de hoje acentuou o degelo na Serra da Estrela. E isso é bem visível nas albufeiras de Vale Rossim e Lagoa Comprida.
Ambas as albufeiras estão praticamente cheias. A Lagoa comprida está em constante produção eléctrica há várias semanas (caudal de saída = +- 2m3/s), mas nos últimos dias o caudal de entrada tem sido sempre superior ao caudal de saída, e a albufeira está praticamente cheia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2018 às 20:33)

*Rios estão “bloqueados” por açudes e barragens obsoletas que impedem as migrações dos peixes*
Um levantamento publicado em 2016 identificou em Portugal continental mais de 7 mil açudes e barragens dispersas pela rede hidrográfica. Associação ambientalista Zero diz que Governo não está a cumprir o que prometeu quanto à remoção das que estão obsoletas.

Em Portugal continental há milhares de pequenos açudes, na sua maioria estruturas muito antigas, obsoletas e sem utilização, que faziam parte, na sua maioria, de concessões atribuídas a moleiros. Destas infra-estruturas hidráulicas restam hoje apenas destroços ou os muros de retenção da água que movia a engrenagem da roda horizontal ou rodízio das azenhas. A sua remoção apresenta-se como a opção mais pertinente não só do ponto de vista ambiental mas também económico. O Governo comprometeu-se a demolir estas infra-estruturas sem qualquer função e a repor habitats aquáticos e ribeirinhos, mas a Zero - Associação Sistema Terrestre Sustentável, diz que o projecto "está na gaveta há mais de um ano”.

Há ainda um acumular de situações de gestão das linhas de água para rega, controle de cheias, utilização para a indústria e produção de energia e até para a prática de actividades lúdicas, que vem comprovar como a rede hidrográfica nacional sofre de uma segmentação muito grande, com a instalação de açudes e barragens.

O primeiro passo no sentido de uma mais eficaz racionalização no uso das linhas de água foi dado em Outubro, quando o secretário de Estado do Ambiente, Carlos Martins, esteve no Baixo Alentejo para assistir ao início da demolição das barragens da Misericórdia (Beja) e da Sardinha (Serpa). O objectivo, assumiu o governante na altura, é garantir que as infra-estruturas hidráulicas que estão obsoletas "não vão continuar, de alguma maneira, a perturbar o escoamento natural da nossa rede hidrográfica" e a continuidade fluvial do ponto de vista da gestão do recurso água.


https://www.publico.pt/2018/04/20/s...s-que-impedem-as-migracoes-dos-peixes-1810570


----------



## frederico (22 Abr 2018 às 21:17)

Há uns anos tiraram o açude da ribeira do Almargem entre Tavira e Conceição. Felizmente o açude do Macário no Gilao nunca avançou.

O açude de Coimbra permite a subida de peixes?


----------



## DaniFR (22 Abr 2018 às 23:38)

frederico disse:


> O açude de Coimbra permite a subida de peixes?


Sim, o de Coimbra tem escada de peixe.


----------



## dahon (23 Abr 2018 às 12:09)

O sistema Aguieira/Raiva nos últimos dias reduziu a produção consideravelmente. Respondendo apenas ás horas de pico de consumo. E surpreendentemente, tendo em conta o cenário em meados do mês de Fevereiro, está praticamente cheia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2018 às 20:34)

*“Avalanche” de visitas à Fórnea pode obrigar à colocação de cancela*
*Porto de Mós quer travar acesso de viaturas*






A chuva deste Inverno veio realçar ainda mais a beleza da Fórnea, um anfiteatro natural que, quando há pluviosidade intensa, forma uma cascata, como aconteceu durante este ano, transformando a zona num local de romaria.

De tal forma, que a Câmarade Porto de Mós, em articulação com a Junta de Freguesia de Alcaria e Alvados, está a estudar medidas para conciliar o aumento de visitas com a preservação do espaço.

A colocação de uma cancela, que impeça a circulação de viaturas no acesso à Fórnea, é uma das hipóteses.

O assunto foi debatido durante a última reunião de Câmara realizada, na semana passada, precisamente naquela freguesia, onde, no período antes da ordem do dia houve intervenções a alertar para os impactos do número de visitas na preservaçãodo local.

“Não é a pressão das pessoas que deteriora mas sim das viaturas, nomeadamente dos veículo de todo-o-terreno, que não respeitam a sinalização e avançam até à zona da queda de água e que quase atropelam quem vai a pé”, afirma o presidente da Câmara, Jorge Vala.

https://www.jornaldeleiria.pt/notic...-fornea-pode-obrigar-colocacao-de-cancel-8544


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2018 às 14:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *“Avalanche” de visitas à Fórnea pode obrigar à colocação de cancela*
> *Porto de Mós quer travar acesso de viaturas*
> 
> 
> ...


O tuguita "normal" gosta pouco de andar a pé, tem de levar o carro para todo o lado...  Uma vez fui visitar as Buracas do Casmilo em Condeixa-a-Nova e quando lá cheguei mal podia acreditar na quantidade de carros estacionados por todo o lado. Se conseguissem tinham estacionado dentro das cavernas...

PS: Eu fui até lá a pé, claro...


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2018 às 14:31)

Já deixei no seguimento do interior norte e centro, mas aqui fica ainda melhor.  Lagoa do Viriato, nas Penhas da Saúde, há pouco mais de uma semana. Estava completamente cheia.



Lagoa do Viriato. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Manuel Amador (24 Abr 2018 às 18:48)

OK é o Rio Tejo, mas é um Rio, e estava tanto calor  que apetecia um mergulho.













Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (25 Abr 2018 às 21:31)

https://www.publico.pt/2018/04/25/s...vai-ter-de-libertar-agua-para-espanha-1811507


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2018 às 21:35)

Esta tarde no Rio Sado - Alcácer do Sal.


----------



## Illicitus (30 Abr 2018 às 13:15)

AnDré disse:


> A chuva de hoje acentuou o degelo na Serra da Estrela. E isso é bem visível nas albufeiras de Vale Rossim e Lagoa Comprida.
> Ambas as albufeiras estão praticamente cheias. A Lagoa comprida está em constante produção eléctrica há várias semanas (caudal de saída = +- 2m3/s), mas nos últimos dias o caudal de entrada tem sido sempre superior ao caudal de saída, e a albufeira está praticamente cheia.



Onde consultam essa informação? Já dei voltas no site do SNIRH mas não chego lá.


----------



## Manuel Amador (1 Mai 2018 às 23:09)

Foz da ribeira do Safarujo (ou do Sobral), na Praia de São Lourenço


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2018 às 09:12)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Foz da ribeira do Safarujo (ou do Sobral), na Praia de São Lourenço



Passei aí perto faz hoje uma semana, a ribeira continua a correr bem, essa linha de água nasce na Tapada de Mafra.
Aqui está a ribeira dentro da tapada, foto recente:


----------



## david 6 (5 Mai 2018 às 19:06)

Barragem de Montargil:








Rio Sorraia entre o Couço e Santa Justa:


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2018 às 20:57)

Alqueva, hoje:


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2018 às 21:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Alqueva, hoje:


Já está bem cheio!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mai 2018 às 21:07)

O rio Almonda, na freguesia de Lapas, concelho de Torres Novas, hoje.
Fotos, retiradas do facebook.


----------



## clone (7 Mai 2018 às 02:09)




----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jul 2018 às 19:32)




----------



## Manuel Amador (5 Jul 2018 às 20:07)

Uma ribeira desconhecida no Alentejo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2018 às 19:31)

"No último dia do mês de Junho de 2018 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se uma descida no volume armazenado em todas as bacias hidrográficas monitorizadas.
Das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, 34 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 2 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
Os armazenamentos de Junho de 2018 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se superiores às médias de armazenamento de Junho (1990/91 a 2016/17), excepto para as bacias do RIBEIRAS DO OESTE, MIRA e RIBEIRAS DO ALGARVE."






Muito bom


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jul 2018 às 13:27)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Jul 2018 às 17:10)

Isto podia ter corrido muito mas muito mal mesmo....


----------



## dahon (16 Jul 2018 às 18:53)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Isto podia ter corrido muito mas muito mal mesmo....



Flash Flood em toda a sua plenitude. 
De louvar a perspicácia da população(muito provavelmente devido a experiências anteriores), tomaram todas as precauções devidas.

Edit: Agora que reparei nas encostas a montante do rio também se percebe a influencia que os incêndios tem nestas situações.


----------



## cepp1 (16 Jul 2018 às 18:56)

O rio lis esta todo castanho, mas em Leiria nem sinal ee cguvs. Alguem sabe onde caiu a valente carga?


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2018 às 23:05)

cepp1 disse:


> O rio lis esta todo castanho, mas em Leiria nem sinal ee cguvs. Alguem sabe onde caiu a valente carga?



Já não é a primeira vez, há umas semanas para além da cor escura apresentava mau cheiro...


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2018 às 23:10)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Isto podia ter corrido muito mas muito mal mesmo....



O sistema de comportas deveria ser mais fácil de remover, podiam não ter tido tempo para abrir todas as comportas, correndo o risco de serem arrastados pelas águas durante o processo... 

No entanto o pessoal parece ter experiência de situações anteriores, será isso sempre suficiente?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Jul 2018 às 03:52)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Isto podia ter corrido muito mas muito mal mesmo....


Não dá para ver


----------



## srr (17 Jul 2018 às 11:25)

Rio Tejo completamente Morinbundo, em Abrantes e pelo que sei em todo o seu troço de Vila Velha de Rodão até Lisboa

#peixe Morto a Boiar, agua  de cor castanha, como se pode ver nas fotos ;


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jul 2018 às 12:59)

Deixo aqui mais uma amostra do que aconteceu no passado Domingo para os lados da serra do Açor/Estrela! Parece que os banhos no Rio Alva este Verão já terminaram, quase mesmo antes de começarem! De relembrar que  tudo isto são consequências do incêndio de 15 de Outubro de 2017! 

Caneiro,Praia Fluvial de Côja 






Créditos da foto da São Oliveira


----------



## criz0r (17 Jul 2018 às 16:29)

srr disse:


> Rio Tejo completamente Morinbundo, em Abrantes e pelo que sei em todo o seu troço de Vila Velha de Rodão até Lisboa
> 
> #peixe Morto a Boiar, agua  de cor castanha, como se pode ver nas fotos ;



Este fim de semana, estive em Alcántara no Tejo Internacional, a água não estando 100% limpa estava transparente. Se existem dúvidas dos principais responsáveis pela vergonha a jusante de V.V.Ródão elas dissipam-se rapidamente quando se visita esta região.



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Deixo aqui mais uma amostra do que aconteceu no passado Domingo para os lados da serra do Açor/Estrela! Parece que os banhos no Rio Alva este Verão já terminaram, quase mesmo antes de começarem! De relembrar que  tudo isto são consequências do incêndio de 15 de Outubro de 2017!
> 
> Caneiro,Praia Fluvial de Côja
> 
> ...



Praia lindíssima. Era infelizmente algo esperado tendo em conta a violência dos Incêndios do ano passado e alguma falta de ordenamento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jul 2018 às 17:10)

criz0r disse:


> Praia lindíssima. Era infelizmente algo esperado tendo em conta a violência dos Incêndios do ano passado e alguma falta de ordenamento.



Completamente, das minhas preferidas a par da Foz d´Égua, e Poço da Corga Mas conheço poucas que não goste, e tantas que elas são! Estava a espera que isto acontecesse de facto, mas confesso que com tanta pluviosidade que tivemos no final do Inverno/Primavera pensei que o pior já tivesse passado, mas voltou a suceder o mesmo que se passou que 2005 , quando já em pleno Verão uma trovoada acabou por vitimar um cidadão estrangeiro também na mesma serra do Açor! Felizmente desta vez não fez vitimas!


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2018 às 23:45)

cepp1 disse:


> O rio lis esta todo castanho, mas em Leiria nem sinal ee cguvs. Alguem sabe onde caiu a valente carga?



Afinal parece que não será poluição, apenas água lamacenta devido a precipitação ocorrida a montante, deixo aqui o link para uma notícia sobre o assunto:

https://www.jornaldeleiria.pt/noticia/cor-castanha-no-lis-nao-e-poluicao-actualizacao-8935


----------



## Cinza (21 Set 2018 às 17:22)

*Espanha volta a realizar descargas de risco no rio Tejo Agência portuguesa do Ambiente avisou sobre degradação. 
*
As barragens espanholas de Alcántara e Cedillo no rio Tejo procederam ontem a novas descargas de água com baixo teor de oxigénio, o que representa uma ameaça para o ambiente, com possíveis consequências para a vida no rio na parte portuguesa. 

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/de...-descargas-de-risco-no-rio-tejo?ref=HP_Grupo1


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Out 2018 às 12:02)

Rio Lena na passagem da ponte das Mestras, 100 MTS antes de se juntar ao rio Lis.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2018 às 14:56)

WHORTAS disse:


> Rio Lena na passagem da ponte das Mestras, 100 MTS antes de se juntar ao rio Lis.


Está bem baixinho... estamos mesmo a precisar de chuva!


----------



## Cinza (5 Out 2018 às 19:22)

*Guarda investe um milhão para despoluir dois rios*

Trabalhos de despoluição dos rios Diz e Noéme, cuja qualidade ficou em causa devido aos incêndios de 2017.

A Câmara da Guarda vai investir um milhão de euros para obras de despoluição dos rios Diz e Noéme. A primeira fase dos trabalhos inicia-se na próxima semana. 

Ler mais em: https://www.cmjornal.pt/cm-ao-minuto/detalhe/guarda-investe-um-milhao-para-despoluir-dois-rios


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2018 às 19:01)

A precipitação de hoje já se começa a fazer sentir dos cursos de água do noroeste.

Caudais de entrada nas principais albufeiras do noroeste, às 17h: (m3/s)

Alto Lindoso: 105,3
Touvedo: 86,4

Paradela: 59

Vilarinho das Furnas: 53,9
Vendas Novas: 34,1
Salomonde: 75,2
Caniçada: 144,4


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2018 às 20:34)

*Treze albufeiras com menos de 40% de água no final de outubro*

*



*

*A bacia do Guadiana era a que apresentava no final de outubro maior disponibilidade de água (76,7%), seguida da do Douro (63%), Tejo (62,8%), Mira (59,6%), Arade (57,5%), Mondego (57,4%), Cávado (56,5%), Barlavento (55,7%), Oeste (49,7%) e Sado (43,9%)
*
Treze das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas em Portugal continental tinham em outubro reservas inferiores a 40% do volume total e apenas cinco estavam acima dos 80%, segundo o Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos (SNIRH).

https://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/...nP0-CCHO-NHVTs8XZLy70Kb9OaqBDjwM5E#gs.A8O44uU


----------



## slbgdt (7 Nov 2018 às 01:11)

Alto Lindoso a receber 480m3.
Boas entradas em Paradela e Vilarinho das Furnas
A chuva na serra a fazer se sentir.


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Nov 2018 às 05:43)

Rio Lena a recuperar um pouco da seca mas a continuar "baixo"


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2018 às 11:39)

*Chuva de novembro recupera barragens em Portugal *
Indicação para a ocorrência de precipitação de norte a sul do País até ao final do mês.





Castelo de Bode, que abastece Lisboa, regista um volume de 76,6%

A precipitação registada nos primeiros dias deste mês e as previsões até dia 30 apontam para uma recuperação do volume de armazenamento na maior parte das barragens, depois do recuo generalizado verificado em outubro

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...-2vbLf9WiZPhBANaTt0w4brFASCABIHPa-fdQs3paQmEc


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2018 às 00:32)

Às 21h o caudal de entrada na albufeira da Caniçada era de 275,9m3/s.
Com a albufeira a 94,4% da sua capacidade, não deve faltar muito para começar a descarregar.

No Lima, Alto Lindoso ainda só vai nos 27%. Ainda pode chover muito.


----------



## slbgdt (10 Nov 2018 às 05:57)

AnDré disse:


> Às 21h o caudal de entrada na albufeira da Caniçada era de 275,9m3/s.
> Com a albufeira a 94,4% da sua capacidade, não deve faltar muito para começar a descarregar.
> 
> No Lima, Alto Lindoso ainda só vai nos 27%. Ainda pode chover muito.



Caniçada em grande esforço para não descarregar.
Com ajuda de salamonde e Venda nova a usarem a bombagem.
Pelo menos assim parece pelos caudais de entrada.
Alto Lindoso vai enchendo com 400m3 ainda a entrar.
Touvedo uma barragem que deveria servir para regular os caudais do alto Lindoso segue com 150m3 da rede hidrográfica própria.
O que não deixa de ser de valor quando nao dista mais que 15 km do Lindoso


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2018 às 14:56)

slbgdt disse:


> Caniçada em grande esforço para não descarregar.
> Com ajuda de salamonde e Venda nova a usarem a bombagem.
> Pelo menos assim parece pelos caudais de entrada.
> Alto Lindoso vai enchendo com 400m3 ainda a entrar.
> ...



Foi, sem dúvida um enorme esforço.
Nenhuma das grandes barragens do Cávado fez descargas.
Caniçada está nos 95%; Salamonde nos 97,9%; V.Novas nos 97,7%.

Boa recuperação de Vilarinho das Furnas, agora nos 62,3%.
Paradela (42,3%) e a enorme albufeira do Alto Rabagão (49,4%) ainda têm muito para acumular. Pena não haver um sistema de bombagem mais eficiente para estas albufeiras. Evitaria esta "subcarga" na Caniçada, que está em produção máxima desde 5ªfeira.


----------



## Manuel Amador (23 Nov 2018 às 21:49)

Boa noite

Desconheço o nome da Ribeira, localizada em Valeverde (Évora), mas um bom exemplo de um leito de cheio pronto a galgar com as condições certas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (12 Dez 2018 às 13:26)

Boa tarde

Fotos do Rio ou Ribeira Xarrama no Torrão
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (12 Dez 2018 às 15:11)

Boa tarde

Barragem do Vale de Gaio

Não pensei que estivesse tão vazia, esta a meio gás. Por curiosidade a E. N. 5 termina aqui, resquícios de outros tempos e outras estradas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (12 Dez 2018 às 15:15)

Faltava esta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2018 às 11:09)

O rio Almonda, hoje, segue assim junto ao açude real, em Torres Novas, é um dos locais onde eu costuma publicar fotos ou videos sempre que ocorre grandes chuvadas.


----------

